# Knitting Tea Party 31 October



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Good morning from down under- it is November here now. So I go to New Zealand this month. We had a very warm October- more than 4C above average! Hope that doesn't continue for the rest of spring and summer. November starts well, only 19.
Just had a phone call from Julie- her computer is playing up (may be a virus). So I am filling in for Julie who is filling in for Sam!
Sams computer is still unwell- and may need to be replaced.
But his cast is off his arm. But his arm is more swollen and painful. He has an appoitment this week with the Occupational Therapist so hopefully that will help.
I'll post one recipe that I had during the week which I really enjoyed. This a low-carb dish but is really nice and can easilly be eaten as is by others.

*FIREHOUSE CHILLI*
2 punds (1 kilo) ground chuck (mince)
1 1/2 cups (150 gms) chopped onion.
4 gloves garlic crushed
3 tablespoons (20 gms) chilli powder- clearly this depends on how hot your chilli is. Fortunatelly I put nothing like this amount in as otherwise it would have been inedible).
3 teaspoons paprika
4 teaspoons ground cumin.
1/4 cup Ketchup (I used sugar free tomato sauce)
2 tablespoons tomato paste
14 1/2 oz (410) grams) canned diced tomatoes
12 oz (355 mls) light beer
1 teaspoon splenda (or sugar)
2 1/2 teaspoons salt (that sounds a lot, I as usual used none)
15 oz (425 gm) canned black soybeans (not knowing what black ones are I used normal ones).

In a heavy pan brown and crumble the beef over a medium-high heat. Drain it and plcae in slow cooker. Add all the other ingredients. Stir. Cover the slowcooker and cook on low for 8 hours.

Good served with shredded cheese and sour cream. But can eat without, could also use natural yoghurt.

Yield. 10 serves each with 329 calories, 21 gm fat, 21 gm protein, 12 g carbohydrates, 4 g dietery fibre, 8 g usuable carbohydrates.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I will post my summary in a while- going to have breakfast and will post it after that. The photo list hasn't arrived so I will give Kate a short while to see it arrives, otherwise it can come separately.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you for starting the newTea Party for Julie or Sam. Please pass on my best wishes for an improved arm and computer for Sam, and a computer sort out soon for Julie. 
Our trick or treaters have all gone now, it is too late for the little ones and now wet and windy for the older ones. I had just enough sweets to go round, fortunately. I have managed a few rows of my scraps blanket today, but apart from a it of shopping and cooking have done nothing else. Hope all with problems get some relief soon, and all requesting my prayers are included in them.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Just marking a spot so I get notified--must go start supper soon (it's 3 p.m. here, Halloween). Glad Sam's out of the cast but hoping the arm adjusts quickly and the computer woes are soon settled.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you Darowil for starting us out this week. The chili sounds delicious, and our weather is just right for it. We had our first frost last night. I brought a couple plants into the porch, and they seemed to have survived. My crazy habiscus has buds on it again. I can't imagine they will open with these low temps; our high today was 40F.

Going to a Metropolitan Opera Simulcast live in HD tomorrow afternoon (Carmen,) and to a 1924 Silent movie with original organ score tomorrow night. It will be a musical weekend. 

I surely have not been doing much cooking lately. Had to discard some milk, because I hadn't used it quickly enough. I did make my boss some sauerkraut with sausages for lunch this week. He likes it a lot, and his wife doesn't, so it's not served at home. Did not make my apartment smell good!!! But tasted great.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Hi Darowil, 
Thank you for posting this and the recipe. I'm sure Sam appreciates your taking care of it, and I want to be sure to pass on my best to Sam. I didn't know about his cast so it will be very informative to attend this tea party a little later. 
Just jumping on before I tear myself away from my computer to eat something. It's 5:30 PM here in Indianapolis (US) . I'm starving, but will come back and read with interest what has been going on here lately. Sue



darowil said:


> Good morning from down under- it is November here now. So I go to New Zealand this month. We had a very warm October- more than 4C above average! Hope that doesn't continue for the rest of spring and summer. November starts well, only 19.
> Just had a phone call from Julie- her computer is playing up (may be a virus). So I am filling in for Julie who is filling in for Sam!
> Sams computer is still unwell- and may need to be replaced.
> But his cast is off his arm. But his arm is more swollen and painful. He has an appoitment this week with the Occupational Therapist so hopefully that will help.
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> I did make my boss some sauerkraut with sausages for lunch this week. He likes it a lot, and his wife doesn't, so it's not served at home. Did not make my apartment smell good!!! But tasted great.


I love sauerkraut with sausage! He doesn't, though, so I haven't made it in a long time. :thumbdown:

On the weighing discussion, I have a postage scale, rather than a kitchen scale, that weighs grams and ounces, up to 2 lbs. That's what I use for weighing yarn.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Darowil* Thank you for the start and I love the look of your chill recipes.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

TY, Darowil, for starting this. Chili sure sounds good on this cold day. I'll have mine on a hotdog-- love chili dogs and very seldom make them.

Glad Sam is out of cast, now the work begins!

Good news from others with health issues-- hooray!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Hi Darowil,
> Thank you for posting this and the recipe. I'm sure Sam appreciates your taking care of it, and I want to be sure to pass on my best to Sam. I didn't know about his cast so it will be very informative to attend this tea party a little later.
> Just jumping on before I tear myself away from my computer to eat something. It's 5:30 PM here in Indianapolis (US) . I'm starving, but will come back and read with interest what has been going on here lately. Sue


Having just had breakfast I'm not starving.
I had cauliflower fitters I guess you would call them Had left over cauliflower and needed to ge tit more sutiable for a low carb high protein diet so I added cooked bacon, cheese and raw eggs to the mashed cauliflower and fried them in butter. There are some very tasty aspects to this diet!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well a much quieter week this week. 
The photos are on there way so I will add them to the bottomo of this.

Only one recipe a reposting by Kate of Pammies 6 can soup on p55.

EVENTS.

*Gwens* daughter was married Sunday- day went well.

Both *Marianne* and *TamiOhio* mothers have been unwell. We have heard nothing more about Mariannes mother but Tamies has improved and moved to rehab almost a week later than planned. *Cashmeregmas* mother is also deteriorating as she really became aware of on her trip up to see her this week.

Last week *Pacer* told us that the oldest child of the family she assists had thyroid cancer. Good news at surgery- not cancer. However the younger girl is facing surgery soon.

As well as sick mothers two sick GDs who are both teething as well; *Tamis* has developed red eye while *Sugar Sugars* has a cough an ear infection and diarrhea. .

*ProfValeria* has been in hospital for 3 months following a major infection during chemo and should be home soon. Info came via Cashmeregma.

*Sassafrasss* latest test show she may not have either Ulcerative Colitis or Crohns- good news.

*Rookie Retirees* DB not well post knee replacement 3 weeks ago- prostate infection

*Poledras* son and DH go very soon to DSs old place and collect all his belongings and then he and his GF will return and live near Poledra and her DH.

*Caren* has arrived safely in the UK.

Three or four computers playing up *Railyn*is unable to post and *Bulldog* is relying on access to DHs computer as hers has stopped working altogether. *Sam* may need a new one and *Julies* is not working this morning

*lurker* has had a friend staying this week and she has been out and about a lot.

EXTRAS
*Tami* yet again!- is organizing a card swap for the end of the year. Anyone interested please contact her via PM before Thanksgiving (whatever date that might be for us who dont celebrate it!).

Photos 25thOctober, 2014

5 - *Busyworkerbee* - Miley and 5 kittens

6 - *NanaCaren* - Morning coffee/Breakfast/Sunrise

8 - *Rookie* - KAP afghan

10 - *Kateb* - Stitchcraft haul

10  *Kateb*  Luke laughing (video)

10  *Gottastch*  Abi

11  *AZsticks*  Gardens at Mayo

11  *Sorlenna*  Volcanoes

14  *Poledra*  Hat, cowl & gloves

18  *TNS*  Salt frogging!

18  *PurpleFi*  Canadian photos

20  *NanaCaren*  Morning coffee/storm clouds

20  *Gwen*  Elf slipper

22  *NanaCaren*  Baking

26  *TNS*  Salt at rest!

27  *agnescr*  Headband and socks

27  *Lurker*  New chair

28  *tami_ohio*  Sunset

29  *Gwen*  Wedding pictures

37  *Grandmapaula*  KAP afghan

38  *Gottastch*  Blanket buddy

38  *Gagesmom*  Wedding pics

40  *Grandmapaula*  Daralene & Paula at KAP

40  *Kansas-g-ma*  Plant/Roman shade/Celtic knots

45  *sugarsugar*  Serena

48  *Gottastch*  Bear blanket buddy

49  *cmaliza*  Lake/petunias/autumn leaves

50  *Rookie*  Halloween cookies

50  *Sorlenna*  Crochet star

51  *Gagesmom*  Fergus/motorbike/cowls/Gage

53  *Sorlenna*  Hat & mitts

55  *Lurker*  Views of NZ

57  *NanaCaren*  Coffee/rosemary plant

60  *Cashmeregma*  Water wall/wall decorations/recipes/painting

62   - Keylime Pie Popsicles

65  *cmaliza*  Tree roots/maple leaf roses

68  *Poledra*  Racoon hat

69  *Cashmeregma*  Sugar cookie body scrub

76  *NanaCaren*  Sunrise

80   - Kings Cross Station

82  *Lurker*  Yarn bombed car

82  *Kateb*  Little Frankenstein


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Darolwil, Thank you for starting the new KTP. I guess Sam's computer is still not working. I hope that he is well.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for starting us off Margaret & sorry that I forgot to send the list of photos! I meant to do it earlier then it went out of my head...craft?  :shock: so it's my fault folks that the summary of last week was held up.  
I like the sound of the chilli and it's a bonus that it's low carb! Sorry Sam's arm's still not quite right, hopefully the OT will be able to help.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks for starting us off Margaret & sorry that I forgot to send the list of photos! I meant to do it earlier then it went out of my head...craft?  :shock: so it's my fault folks that the summary of last week was held up.
> I like the sound of the chilli and it's a bonus that it's low carb! Sorry Sam's arm's still not quite right, hopefully the OT will be able to help.


Thats fine- I figured a PM was probably the quickest way to get you! And it worked beutifully as you see (the only thing I did was add red to the title to match the rest.
You had a lot of photos to keep track of!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I seem to remember your name dandylion, but I don't know if you've posted here before. So if you're new, Welcome!! 
I read most of last week's but didn't comment because I only had a little time. 
Our grandaughters are here this evening and they're getting noisy so I'll have to go and get them interested in a game. The dogs are chiming in for their dinner (my ears!)lol. Be back later.


dandylion said:


> Hi Darowil,
> Thank you for posting this and the recipe. I'm sure Sam appreciates your taking care of it, and I want to be sure to pass on my best to Sam. I didn't know about his cast so it will be very informative to attend this tea party a little later.
> Just jumping on before I tear myself away from my computer to eat something. It's 5:30 PM here in Indianapolis (US) . I'm starving, but will come back and read with interest what has been going on here lately. Sue


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Wow, actually walked Maya a half hour. Felt so good.
Darwin, thank you for starting KTP. Chili sounds great.
Sam, miss you hope arm gets better soon and you get computer fixed or new computer.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good morning from down under- it is November here now. So I go to New Zealand this month. We had a very warm October- more than 4C above average! Hope that doesn't continue for the rest of spring and summer. November starts well, only 19.
> Just had a phone call from Julie- her computer is playing up (may be a virus). So I am filling in for Julie who is filling in for Sam!
> Sams computer is still unwell- and may need to be replaced.
> But his cast is off his arm. But his arm is more swollen and painful. He has an appoitment this week with the Occupational Therapist so hopefully that will help.
> ...


~~This sounds yummy! I usually use wine to rinse out the tomato cans....maybe beer would be a good change? I'll try it.
Thanks, Darowil, for filling in for the filler-inner (Julie).
Tami...bookmarking worked...duh! It's that ol' "What is my brain thinking?" syndrome!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marking my spot!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Wow, actually walked Maya a half hour. Felt so good.
> Darwin, thank you for starting KTP. Chili sounds great.
> Sam, miss you hope arm gets better soon and you get computer fixed or new computer.


How good that you have managed to get out again- just don't overdo it and set yourself back.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

machriste wrote:
I did make my boss some sauerkraut with sausages for lunch this week. He likes it a lot, and his wife doesn't, so it's not served at home. Did not make my apartment smell good!!! But tasted great.



Sorlenna said:


> I love sauerkraut with sausage! He doesn't, though, so I haven't made it in a long time. :thumbdown:
> 
> ~~~Thanks for the suggestion! LOVE sausage, sauerkraut, potatoes, & apples...a perfect fall meal. My only regret is that DH seems to be allergic to caraway seeds, so I can't use them. Every time he has recently eaten rye bread his lips swell up HUGE...poor guy....it hurts and he looks very strange. It does subside after a few hours. We have avoided rye bread and caraway ever since...and no more swelling. A meal I will make soon. It goes hand-in-hand with fall colors and leaves!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Just noticed that the new TP had started! So I thought I would drop in, if only to wish everyone goodnight. We had no trick or treaters, so my bowl of treats is untouched. No doubt the grandchildren will help us out with that.
I probably will not be back around the table until Monday, but I wish everyone a really good weekend.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

A serious message.....

This video from VW is very impressive/effective...especially for young drivers. Do NOT drive and use your phone/text. It is very "in your face" with the message. A good one.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Just got home and already the trick or treaters are coming in droves. I always give out children's toothbrushes and I think the word had gotten around the neighborhood. I only hope I have enough to last the evening. 
That chili sounds wonderful. A question, why does one need the paprika? Does it add flavor, coloring or both. Inquiring minds wish to know as there is no paprika in my home. Thanks.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> A serious message.....
> 
> This video from VW is very impressive/effective...especially for young drivers. Do NOT drive and use your phone/text. It is very "in your face" with the message. A good one.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I've just had a call from Julie- her computer seems to be getting worse. She is concerned that a new one might be needed- and that will be a long way down the track if that is required. So she wants you all to know that if she disappears from the KTP that is why.
I will see her at the end of the month so can provide her with a copy of all the summaries up to then at least. And she will start popping intot he library at times. As I told her there are always pluses in every situation- think of all the knitting she will get done!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Don't know why it did not link...anyone have ideas? If you can type it in...it is worth watching...especially if you have young drivers in your life. I'll try again.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


simply remove the s from the end of https The things you learn on KP


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> simply remove the s from the end of https The things you learn on KP


~~~Thank you! I think this is a message that is powerful and should be shared. I will remember the "s". Love the KTP to keep us "up to date!". What a fabulous family!
Hugs to all....energies and comforts to all....I'm off for a while...I'd like to knit some. :wink: :wink:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thank you! I think this is a message that is powerful and should be shared. I will remember the "s". Love the KTP to keep us "up to date!". What a fabulous family!
> Hugs to all....energies and comforts to all....I'm off for a while...I'd like to knit some. :wink: :wink:


As I said to Julie an advantage of no computer is the knitting we get done instead! For a while I was giving myslef a KTP free day so Icould concentrate on knitting. Somewhere along th eline I stopped that.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good morning from down under- it is November here now. So I go to New Zealand this month. We had a very warm October- more than 4C above average! Hope that doesn't continue for the rest of spring and summer. November starts well, only 19.
> Just had a phone call from Julie- her computer is playing up (may be a virus). So I am filling in for Julie who is filling in for Sam!
> Sams computer is still unwell- and may need to be replaced.
> But his cast is off his arm. But his arm is more swollen and painful. He has an appoitment this week with the Occupational Therapist so hopefully that will help.
> ...


Thanks for filling in....a great start and the weather here is getting cool enough for chili....love it with baked cornbread! My favorite cold weather meal.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Hi Darowil,
> Thank you for posting this and the recipe. I'm sure Sam appreciates your taking care of it, and I want to be sure to pass on my best to Sam. I didn't know about his cast so it will be very informative to attend this tea party a little later.
> Just jumping on before I tear myself away from my computer to eat something. It's 5:30 PM here in Indianapolis (US) . I'm starving, but will come back and read with interest what has been going on here lately. Sue


Good to hear from you, Sue. Hope you can visit with us more often.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks, Darowil, for the update..even though I'm on daily, this refreshes my memory of what's going on.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Don't know why it did not link...anyone have ideas? If you can type it in...it is worth watching...especially if you have young drivers in your life. I'll try again.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remove the "s" in http(s) and it shows as a link.
Junek

I see Margaret already suggested the solution. I also learned this from the Tea Party!!
Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

R


darowil said:


> I've just had a call from Julie- her computer seems to be getting worse. She is concerned that a new one might be needed- and that will be a long way down the track if that is required. So she wants you all to know that if she disappears from the KTP that is why.
> I will see her at the end of the month so can provide her with a copy of all the summaries up to then at least. And she will start popping intot he library at times. As I told her there are always pluses in every situation- think of all the knitting she will get done!


Please give Julie my love when you see her and I hope her computer can be fixed without too much cost.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Signing in to hold my place. Will be back a little later.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Oh Julie, sad news about your computer.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well a much quieter week this week.


And a second TY for the recap and the pix index-- so helpful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good morning from down under- it is November here now. So I go to New Zealand this month. We had a very warm October- more than 4C above average! Hope that doesn't continue for the rest of spring and summer. November starts well, only 19.
> Just had a phone call from Julie- her computer is playing up (may be a virus). So I am filling in for Julie who is filling in for Sam!
> Sams computer is still unwell- and may need to be replaced.
> But his cast is off his arm. But his arm is more swollen and painful. He has an appoitment this week with the Occupational Therapist so hopefully that will help.
> ...


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Just got home and already the trick or treaters are coming in droves. I always give out children's toothbrushes and I think the word had gotten around the neighborhood. I only hope I have enough to last the evening.
> That chili sounds wonderful. A question, why does one need the paprika? Does it add flavor, coloring or both. Inquiring minds wish to know as there is no paprika in my home. Thanks.


How in the world do you make deviled eggs w/o paprika??? Yes, both color and flavor but color is minor unless used on the surface, like the eggs.

My first batch of Trick/Treaters were 10 kids! That's a record. I'm almost out of candy!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've just had a call from Julie- her computer seems to be getting worse. She is concerned that a new one might be needed- and that will be a long way down the track if that is required. So she wants you all to know that if she disappears from the KTP that is why.
> I will see her at the end of the month so can provide her with a copy of all the summaries up to then at least. And she will start popping intot he library at times. As I told her there are always pluses in every situation- think of all the knitting she will get done!


Oh no, well, I had a feeling it was a matter of time since she's been having problems on and off with it. Hopefully she will be able to get it to work enough to get her through a little while.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good night or good morning depending on where you are. Hmm this seems to becoming a habit lately. Had a wonderful day, the train gave time to see a few things and catch a short nap. Was met at the station by a very good friend. got to the hotel and chilled. Stayed in, had dinner here will be going out tomorrow to see the sights. The cost of Internet is a bit pricey here but.... 

hugs to all and sweet dreams


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well a much quieter week this week.
> The photos are on there way so I will add them to the bottomo of this.
> 
> Only one recipe a reposting by Kate of Pammies 6 can soup on p55.
> ...


Thank you, Margaret, for filling in for Sam and Julie. It's appreciated by us all. Sending prayers for Sam's arm and computer, and Julie's computer, and always prayers for Julie and Fale, in addition to all of you, needed or not!

Thank you for including the message about the card exchange, as I was hoping it would be there! Any of you who wish to participate, please do PM me. We now have 20 included!

You also made me smile with the spelling of my name. That is the way my parents always spelled it. I dropped the "e" in Cosmetology school, as it was one less letter to write into the appointment book with all of the other names that had to be written in. Long before computers were used! And my hairdresser still uses a paper appointment book. Don't know about the others. On Friday's and Saturdays we had a lady who worked the appointment desk. She would fill out the book with all of the student's names for the month. She is the first to have dropped my "e"!

I made bread this afternoon/evening. It's an easy white bread recipe that can be mixed by hand or in my heavy duty stand mixer. I use the mixer as I can't stir it and do all the extra kneeding that needs done, and the mixer does almost all of it for me. We go for fish supper almost every Friday. I mixed it and did the first rising before we left and divided it and put it in the loaf pans for the second rising for while we were gone. As where we go was much busier than usual, my bread had 2 HOURS to do the second rising!!!! It is now out of the oven. Here is the recipe:

Ambers Easy Bread Recipe

1.	In a large bowl, whisk together
2. 2 1/ 2 c of hot water
3.	1/3 c of oil ( I use olive oil ),
1/3 c honey
1T of salt.

2. Add 3/4c of flour and whisk for 30 seconds.
Add 1 1/2 T of yeast and whisk for 30 seconds again.
3. Add 2c of flour and mix together with a spoon.
* If you are using a mixer, add the rest of the flour ( The total amount of flour added should be 5-7c. Not including the flour used in step 2 )
Let the mixer knead the dough for about 5 minutes
. *If mixing by hand, add the rest of the flour and mix until shaggy looking and hard to work with the spoon.
Knead in the bowl a few times and then turn out onto the floured counter.
Knead for 5 minutes. The dough should be soft but not sticky.
4. Let rise in a greased, covered bowl for about 30 minutes. 
5.. When the dough is risen heat oven to 175 F
6. Grease your bread pans and Divide the dough in two.
7. On the counter, roll your dough out into and oblong shape, pushing out the air bubbles.
8. Roll into a tight cylinder, tuck the ends under and place into the pan.
9. Place loaves into the oven for about 30 minutes or until the dough has risen to fill the pans.
10. Turn your oven up to 350 and cook loaves for about another 30 minutes. Bread is done when it sounds hollow when tapped.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dandylion, welcome to KPTP! I think I have seen you on the main forum, but not here. There is always a cup of tea or coffee and lots of conversation, and plenty of room for everyone.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Wow, actually walked Maya a half hour. Felt so good.
> Darwin, thank you for starting KTP. Chili sounds great.
> Sam, miss you hope arm gets better soon and you get computer fixed or new computer.


I am glad you are feeling so much better, and I am sure Maya is too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~This sounds yummy! I usually use wine to rinse out the tomato cans....maybe beer would be a good change? I'll try it.
> Thanks, Darowil, for filling in for the filler-inner (Julie).
> Tami...bookmarking worked...duh! It's that ol' "What is my brain thinking?" syndrome!


 :thumbup: :lol: Remember, if our heads weren't attached.......! Didn't we have this conversation yesterday.....?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good night or good morning depending on where you are. Hmm this seems to becoming a habit lately. Had a wonderful day, the train gave time to see a few things and catch a short nap. Was met at the station by a very good friend. got to the hotel and chilled. Stayed in, had dinner here will be going out tomorrow to see the sights. The cost of Internet is a bit pricey here but....
> 
> hugs to all and sweet dreams


Yum, have to save that recipe. 
Have fun!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> machriste wrote:
> I did make my boss some sauerkraut with sausages for lunch this week. He likes it a lot, and his wife doesn't, so it's not served at home. Did not make my apartment smell good!!! But tasted great.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Just got home and already the trick or treaters are coming in droves. I always give out children's toothbrushes and I think the word had gotten around the neighborhood. I only hope I have enough to last the evening.
> That chili sounds wonderful. A question, why does one need the paprika? Does it add flavor, coloring or both. Inquiring minds wish to know as there is no paprika in my home. Thanks.


I think it adds flavor. I almost always add it to my chili. It doesn't change the color if I leave it out.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yum, have to save that recipe.
> Have fun!!!!


Having a blast bu tweed to get some sleep lots of walking tomorrow.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've just had a call from Julie- her computer seems to be getting worse. She is concerned that a new one might be needed- and that will be a long way down the track if that is required. So she wants you all to know that if she disappears from the KTP that is why.
> I will see her at the end of the month so can provide her with a copy of all the summaries up to then at least. And she will start popping intot he library at times. As I told her there are always pluses in every situation- think of all the knitting she will get done!


Oh no! I really hope it can be fixed, and inexpensively. Julie really needs us! And we need her! I would miss her dreadfully.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Signing in to hold my place. Will be back a little later.


Hi PearlOne!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I've been up since 3:30am so I'm heading to bed to read or something for a bit, have to be back up around 4:30a to take the guys to the Denver International Airport. 
Have a great night all, 
Hugs!!! 
Kaye Jo


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> How in the world do you make deviled eggs w/o paprika??? Yes, both color and flavor but color is minor unless used on the surface, like the eggs.
> 
> My first batch of Trick/Treaters were 10 kids! That's a record. I'm almost out of candy!


We had none. I miss it. When we lived in our old house, we got tons of kids. If I ran out of candy, we raided the change jar and gave nickles! I think we've had a dozen kids in the 23 years we have lived here. And that probably includes our two kids!

I put paprika on top of deviled eggs to, for both flavor and color. If you like a little kick in your deviled eggs, add just a tiny bit of horseradish!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> How in the world do you make deviled eggs w/o paprika??? Yes, both color and flavor but color is minor unless used on the surface, like the eggs.
> 
> My first batch of Trick/Treaters were 10 kids! That's a record. I'm almost out of candy!


I use paprika on top of my deviled eggs also. Both for flavor and color. If you want a little kick to your deviled eggs, add just a tiny bit of horseradish!

We had no trick or treaters again. When we lived in our old house we had tons. When/if I ran out of candy I raided the change jar and gave out nickles.

Gee, I didn't think this posted. I got an odd malware pop up when I clicked post


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I've been up since 3:30am so I'm heading to bed to read or something for a bit, have to be back up around 4:30a to take the guys to the Denver International Airport.
> Have a great night all,
> Hugs!!!
> Kaye Jo


Good night. Wishing all a safe and uneventful trip. The guys to TX and you to and from the airport.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Uneventful Halloween night.....haven't had trick or treaters innermost 30 years.....both this house and the house I owned as a single parent. Did used to have parties for the kids but now that also has ended. DD and DH have gone downtown to the Halloween parade that began several years ago (not this parade specific but the idea of having one). DD dressed as a vampire. DH just dressed warm! Suppose to be down to 31 by morning. Quite cold for us this time of year. Where Marianne lives a little over a hour north of me they are suppose to have snow this weekend. Way to early for us. 

Noted several with computer issues. I removed my embroidery program and then reloaded it and did an update and wahlah my dongle now works again.
For those I promised some sheep I'll get them made up and hopefully mailed this next week. 

Finished a cowl last night and have started on another wrap. Very easy prayer shawl pattern. 

Thank you Margaret for getting us started this week and to Kate for the photo list.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Have had 58 kids so far..still have a few toothbrushes left. Most were little ones and in darling costumes. The bigger ones were ones I taught in SS so they are like good friends. I think it is time to turn out the lights and wrap it up. The wind is rising and it is getting very "Halloween" like scary with the leaves blowing all around and the deep darkness. It is getting colder as well as our predicted storm is moving in. Thinking of all of you and thanking you for your friendship.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Signing in to hold my place. Will be back a little later.


Hello, Pearlone!

I'v been wondering about your for the last week or so--kept intending to PM and then would forget to do so.

Good to hear from you. Sorry I missed the chance to say good by at KAP. Hope you both are well.

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Uneventful Halloween night.....haven't had trick or treaters innermost 30 years.....both this house and the house I owned as a single parent. Did used to have parties for the kids but now that also has ended. DD and DH have gone downtown to the Halloween parade that began several years ago (not this parade specific but the idea of having one). DD dressed as a vampire. DH just dressed warm! Suppose to be down to 31 by morning. Quite cold for us this time of year. Where Marianne lives a little over a hour north of me they are suppose to have snow this weekend. Way to early for us.
> 
> Noted several with computer issues. I removed my embroidery program and then reloaded it and did an update and wahlah my dongle now works again.
> For those I promised some sheep I'll get them made up and hopefully mailed this next week.
> ...


Stay warm! Sometimes doing a complete reboot is the only way to fix our computers. Glad you got the dongle to work.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I just downloaded some more pictures from the camera. Some from KAP, some from the lighthouse tours, and some from the pumpkin patch with the grands. Thought I would share. I'll probably have to do it in more than one post.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

A few more


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Are you tired of my photos yet?! How about these


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pumpkin Patch!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Good night or good morning depending on where you are. Hmm this seems to becoming a habit lately. Had a wonderful day, the train gave time to see a few things and catch a short nap. Was met at the station by a very good friend. got to the hotel and chilled. Stayed in, had dinner here will be going out tomorrow to see the sights. The cost of Internet is a bit pricey here but....
> 
> hugs to all and sweet dreams


Another recipe-- sent this to DD#!, among others.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Well, I have had a marathon uninstall on the computer- there was a rash of weird programs install them selves over night and yesterday- so I have gone through all the programs working out which ones sound suspicious and deleting the multiple antivirus programs that had got into the mix, I am back to one only antivirus, and hopefully the problem has been solved!
Thank you so much Margaret for standing in at such short notice! I think the synopses are a brilliant idea- and it is good to have them close to the opening!
No knitting accomplished but life without a computer these days is a bit unthinkable! Thank goodness (and hopefully) I am avoiding having to use the Library computer!
So thanks to all who have expressed concern at my predicament. Hopefully I am on track to the solution!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, I have had a marathon uninstall on the computer- there was a rash of weird programs install them selves over night and yesterday- so I have gone through all the programs working out which ones sound suspicious and deleting the multiple antivirus programs that had got into the mix, I am back to one only antivirus, and hopefully the problem has been solved!
> Thank you so much Margaret for standing in at such short notice! I think the synopses are a brilliant idea- and it is good to have them close to the opening!
> No knitting accomplished but life without a computer these days is a bit unthinkable! Thank goodness (and hopefully) I am avoiding having to use the Library computer!
> So thanks to all who have expressed concern at my predicament. Hopefully I am on track to the solution!


Julie, are you also running an anti-malware program? If not I suggest installing the free version of Malwarebytes. I use it and it came highly recommended from a computer guru. I'm glad you have your computer back up and running much better!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm so glad you were able to get your computer fixed. We would have missed you so much & with your bad hip getting to the library would have been a big inconvenience for you.
Has your company left? & your second visitor arrived yet?
I hope you are enjoying having people around.



Lurker 2 said:


> Well, I have had a marathon uninstall on the computer- there was a rash of weird programs install them selves over night and yesterday- so I have gone through all the programs working out which ones sound suspicious and deleting the multiple antivirus programs that had got into the mix, I am back to one only antivirus, and hopefully the problem has been solved!
> Thank you so much Margaret for standing in at such short notice! I think the synopses are a brilliant idea- and it is good to have them close to the opening!
> No knitting accomplished but life without a computer these days is a bit unthinkable! Thank goodness (and hopefully) I am avoiding having to use the Library computer!
> So thanks to all who have expressed concern at my predicament. Hopefully I am on track to the solution!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

It is great that you are able to be back with us, Julie. We miss you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, thanks for starting this weeks party. I think that idea for the summary was brilliant, especially helpful to go back & look things up.
No Halloweeners here tonight as usual. Talked to my son & the GKs had a great time.
I'm beat tonight, spent all day house cleaning the kitchen. There is a space between my cupboards & the ceiling, had I known when we built the house how much dust & grease would collect up there I would have had it closed in. A few years ago I started putting newspaper on top so I could just fold it up & replace it, so much easier than trying to wash it.
I even got the cupboards wiped down with orange oil, it takes a day or so for it all to soak in but it sure keeps them looking good.
Sam, I hope the therapy gets the arm back in action soon & your computer starts behaving.
Tami, thanks for posting all the great pictures. Your grandkids are so cute. We must Have good genes as there are sure alot of good looking GKs!
I'm sure there were other things I was going to comment on but can't think of them now
:roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, are you also running an anti-malware program? If not I suggest installing the free version of Malwarebytes. I use it and it came highly recommended from a computer guru. I'm glad you have your computer back up and running much better!


I have gone back to Adblock plus- which is recommended by Cathy (sugarsugar)'s Tech whiz son- I am going to exit Internet Explorer at some point and reinstall Google Chrome which managed to crash recently- but with all these weird programs self-installing, I will be double checking whether things have actually been sanctioned by me or not. 
Also managed an hour's worth of conversation with the ex while I did the uninstalls, without major argument- bit of a first. Usually I can't handle his Cannabis views.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm so glad you were able to get your computer fixed. We would have missed you so much & with your bad hip getting to the library would have been a big inconvenience for you.
> Has your company left? & your second visitor arrived yet?
> I hope you are enjoying having people around.


Ruthie should be enjoying Takaka by now- she will be back up about Monday the 10th, or the Tuesday. Pamela is expected Wednesday- her DH Uncle has been very ill, which has delayed them. I use my phone a lot to compensate for being on my own.
Thank goodness I have my Ringo!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, great news. Would really miss you.
Arriana is so precious.
We didn't have Halloweeners either.
Forecast possibility. 1/4" rain tonight. Much needed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> It is great that you are able to be back with us, Julie. We miss you.


As indeed do I miss the Tea Party! And I was without for less than a day- Poor Sam being now weeks without his computer!
Are you well now, Martina? I hope so!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Love all the pics.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, great news. Would really miss you.
> Arriana is so precious.
> We didn't have Halloweeners either.
> Forecast possibility. 1/4" rain tonight. Much needed.


I had one possible Trick or Treater- but Ringo set up such a fuss there was no sign of any soul by the time I got through from my room!
Praying you get that rain!
It is so much better when one is online! So much hinges on Internet usage now-a-days!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> As indeed do I miss the Tea Party! And I was without for less than a day- Poor Sam being now weeks without his computer!
> Are you well now, Martina? I hope so!


I seem to be improving daily, just low energy level, but feeling more like me, thanks.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:



> Margaret, thanks for starting this weeks party. I think that idea for the summary was brilliant, especially helpful to go back & look things up.
> No Halloweeners here tonight as usual. Talked to my son & the GKs had a great time.
> I'm beat tonight, spent all day house cleaning the kitchen. There is a space between my cupboards & the ceiling, had I known when we built the house how much dust & grease would collect up there I would have had it closed in. A few years ago I started putting newspaper on top so I could just fold it up & replace it, so much easier than trying to wash it.
> I even got the cupboards wiped down with orange oil, it takes a day or so for it all to soak in but it sure keeps them looking good.
> ...


I am glad you are enjoying the pictures. DH went to bed before 10, and I was bored silly. I needed to get them off the camera card, and thought I would share. It's now 12:25 and I'm still not sleepy, just tired. Should go to bed. And should have been knitting instead of playing on Facebook.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have gone back to Adblock plus- which is recommended by Cathy (sugarsugar)'s Tech whiz son- I am going to exit Internet Explorer at some point and reinstall Google Chrome which managed to crash recently- but with all these weird programs self-installing, I will be double checking whether things have actually been sanctioned by me or not.
> Also managed an hour's worth of conversation with the ex while I did the uninstalls, without major argument- bit of a first. Usually I can't handle his Cannabis views.


I have Chrome installed, but prefer Mozilla's Firefox. IE is still installed but not in use unless it's the only way I can access something. Good you managed that much conversation with the ex. Hope it was worthwhile.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, great news. Would really miss you.
> Arriana is so precious.
> We didn't have Halloweeners either.
> Forecast possibility. 1/4" rain tonight. Much needed.


I can hear the rain here. The weather channel on my phone says light rain and 42° and feels like 38° the rain is circling counter clockwise and coming off of Lake Erie. Just makes me feel colder. Good thing I turned the electric blanket on before M went to bed. It will be nice and toasty when I crawl in!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Good Morning. I woke up at 2:30 AM on Halloween day and went to work before just before 4 am and just got home from church this evening. I have not had a chance to catch up on the KTP as I returned home just after midnight. Harvest Festival went well at church. We had over 600 people in attendance. I called bingo tonight. I am falling asleep at the computer so will just get going to bed.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Pumpkin Patch!


Ariana is so cute with her little pumpkin!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I seem to be improving daily, just low energy level, but feeling more like me, thanks.


That is good to hear!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have Chrome installed, but prefer Mozilla's Firefox. IE is still installed but not in use unless it's the only way I can access something. Good you managed that much conversation with the ex. Hope it was worthwhile.


There is no harm in knowing what he is thinking (perhaps) and I have also a policy of checking that he has remembered the GK's Birthdays- DGS is next week (Saturday) which is why it was important to get his parcel off, today!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is no harm in knowing what he is thinking (perhaps) and I have also a policy of checking that he has remembered the GK's Birthdays- DGS is next week (Saturday) which is why it was important to get his parcel off, today!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Just a pop in to mark my spot.
Jim and I went to Jackson/Ridgelan,MS today and he took me the LYS #2, which I have not seen. It was started and is woned by two RNs, so I felt right at home.
I told one lady that I had seen the scarf on KP this morning, which was worked from the Ricochet Lace Dishcloth and loved it and that I am beginning my lace knitting journey. She pulled it up on her computer, printed it out and put it in for a sheet protector.
She asked me what kind of yarn I wanted to do it in and I said "For once in my 69 years, I want something soft and special for just me". Between the two of us, I selected Cascade yarn...100% alpaca. It is a teal Sooooooooo soft. She encouraged me to get four skeins (220 yds a skein). I spoted some neon sock yarn by Lang Jowil and just couldn't pass it up. I got out of there after that. I sure have to work on self restraint. I save my allowance though, so don't feel guilty. I am still going to make the traveling vine but I am thinking, Rowan, or Berroco Folio, or Rozetti Polaris. I AM SO EXCITED!
As hard as I have worked on this house didn't feel guilty about treating myself, which is rare. I have Jim's computer room, ceiling fan, ceiling light, blinds, window, and curtain. Then I am going to concentrate on getting all these dishcloths made for Allyson and the holidays and cooking.
Joy, PTL, they rule out Crohns and Colitis. So happy for you
Valerie, Prayers continue for you, dear heart.
Pearl, Thrilled you rang that bell. My best friend is a BC survivor.
Caren, Thankful you made it safely to London and looking forward to pictures.
Margaret, TY for opening and for the delicious sounding chili recipe. Will have to copy it in my notebook. Ya'll pray I won't have to wait long for another puter.
Will close for now. We ate and went to Sams after the yarn shop and it darn near wore us out. I Love You All To The Moon and Back, Betty
Prayers continue for Alan, Marianne's Mom, Tami's Mom, those of you who are moving and have lost loved ones. You are all very special to me.
Mary, I know you have many crowns in Heaven for all you do for others. Matthew, I Love You and cherish my drawings. They are in a special place as you are in my heart.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Betty, it sounds like you have found a LYS to treasure! And you did a great job on the self restraint! I missed that pattern, I will have to go look for it. And for all you for others, you deserve something special for you! Thank you for all the prayers for mom. In case you missed it, Mom was moved to rehab yesterday. The prayers are working!

Tami


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you for including the message about the card exchange, as I was hoping it would be there! Any of you who wish to participate, please do PM me. We now have 20 included!
> 
> You also made me smile with the spelling of my name. That is the way my parents always spelled it.


I will inculde it each week until the closure if you like (what is the date for us USers?). Makes a good place forpeople to look for things that way.

And would you believe I try and spell names as they are in the avatars- so it makes sense for others coming in who may not know us well- guess in that case Sam should be The Wren!) and still got it wrong! And I see it often enough you woul dthink I would know by now! Shows how we don't take in the full details of what we read doesn't it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good night or good morning depending on where you are. Hmm this seems to becoming a habit lately. Had a wonderful day, the train gave time to see a few things and catch a short nap. Was met at the station by a very good friend. got to the hotel and chilled. Stayed in, had dinner here will be going out tomorrow to see the sights. The cost of Internet is a bit pricey here but....
> 
> hugs to all and sweet dreams


Looks good- but will have to see if we have such a thing as pumpkin pie spice. If it is available anywhere here it will be in this area.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> DH loves sausage and sauerkraut! Carol, be very careful with that allergy for your DH. NOT good. But it would be good to find out if it's the rye bread, or the caraway seeds. Just a small piece off the rye bread, a quarter of a slice, should be plenty to find out. Make sure you have liquid benedryl on hand if/when you do. It will work faster than the pills. Also have him carry a paper in his wallet about any allergies and other health issues.


I missed that post- yes you need to b every careful as if the swelling progresses it could hinder the breathing- and it is fairly important to keep breathing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I think it adds flavor. I almost always add it to my chili. It doesn't change the color if I leave it out.


I too think its flavour.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, I have had a marathon uninstall on the computer- there was a rash of weird programs install them selves over night and yesterday- so I have gone through all the programs working out which ones sound suspicious and deleting the multiple antivirus programs that had got into the mix, I am back to one only antivirus, and hopefully the problem has been solved!
> Thank you so much Margaret for standing in at such short notice! I think the synopses are a brilliant idea- and it is good to have them close to the opening!
> No knitting accomplished but life without a computer these days is a bit unthinkable! Thank goodness (and hopefully) I am avoiding having to use the Library computer!
> So thanks to all who have expressed concern at my predicament. Hopefully I am on track to the solution!


Glad to see you Julie- hope you have fixed it so the computer continues t work for you. We don't want you missing from here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Tami what lovely looking photos. Arriana withth pumpkins are so cute


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Glad to see you Julie- hope you have fixed it so the computer continues t work for you. We don't want you missing from here.


Hopefully things will be OK! I was quite surprised at how many were detectible just by their names. Nice to have somewhere that I am appreciated- unlike certain others of my circle, who don't appreciate me at all!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Julie, I'm so glad your computer is fixed now. I can't imagine ktp without you!
There are some nice pictures. Little Arianna has found the perfect pumpkin hasn't she. I am quite fond of lighthouses. My SIL and I once took a trip up the east coast to Maine and tried to see as many as we could.
Sassafras, I'm glad you're doing better and can walk Maya I've tried to sleep but can't that's why I'm up at 3am! I don't like nights like this. I hope drinking calming tea will help. I'm going to try to sleep now.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We had none. I miss it. When we lived in our old house, we got tons of kids. If I ran out of candy, we raided the change jar and gave nickles! I think we've had a dozen kids in the 23 years we have lived here. And that probably includes our two kids!
> 
> I put paprika on top of deviled eggs to, for both flavor and color. If you like a little kick in your deviled eggs, add just a tiny bit of horseradish!


Or a little bit of hot Chinese mustard or wasabi or hot sauce....I like a little zip.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Just a pop in to mark my spot.
> Jim and I went to Jackson/Ridgelan,MS today and he took me the LYS #2, which I have not seen. It was started and is woned by two RNs, so I felt right at home.
> I told one lady that I had seen the scarf on KP this morning, which was worked from the Ricochet Lace Dishcloth and loved it and that I am beginning my lace knitting journey. She pulled it up on her computer, printed it out and put it in for a sheet protector.
> She asked me what kind of yarn I wanted to do it in and I said "For once in my 69 years, I want something soft and special for just me". Between the two of us, I selected Cascade yarn...100% alpaca. It is a teal Sooooooooo soft. She encouraged me to get four skeins (220 yds a skein). I spoted some neon sock yarn by Lang Jowil and just couldn't pass it up. I got out of there after that. I sure have to work on self restraint. I save my allowance though, so don't feel guilty. I am still going to make the traveling vine but I am thinking, Rowan, or Berroco Folio, or Rozetti Polaris. I AM SO EXCITED!
> ...


Glad you got some lovely yarn for yourself- Alpaca is so doft isn't it.
This year I have sold enough of my knitting itemes to have plenty of money for yarn so doon't need to feel guilty about all I buy.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> *Have had 58 kids so far..*still have a few toothbrushes left. Most were little ones and in darling costumes. The bigger ones were ones I taught in SS so they are like good friends. I think it is time to turn out the lights and wrap it up. The wind is rising and it is getting very "Halloween" like scary with the leaves blowing all around and the deep darkness. It is getting colder as well as our predicted storm is moving in. Thinking of all of you and thanking you for your friendship.


Your first comment made me gasp! But know what you mean
 we had none, but we're out after 6.30pm so maybe missed them. Very warm here still, quite unseasonal (warmest hallowe'en on record). We sat outdoors at the friends we visited until quite late, and only went indoors to eat. All very odd....


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Are you tired of my photos yet?! How about these


Not at all- they're all wonderful. It's so good to see all the now familiar faces at the KAP, and your lighthouse shots are very atmospheric.
And Arianna in the pumpkin pile is so cute.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

martina said:


> It is great that you are able to be back with us, Julie. We miss you.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I totally agree!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Julie, I'm so glad your computer is fixed now. I can't imagine ktp without you!
> There are some nice pictures. Little Arianna has found the perfect pumpkin hasn't she. I am quite fond of lighthouses. My SIL and I once took a trip up the east coast to Maine and tried to see as many as we could.
> Sassafras, I'm glad you're doing better and can walk Maya I've tried to sleep but can't that's why I'm up at 3am! I don't like nights like this. I hope drinking calming tea will help. I'm going to try to sleep now.


Hope you are asleep now, gma! I seem to have conquered the worst of what has been annoying me in recent weeks- so next time it happens (if it happens) I know what to look for! I thanks for your kind words! Can't really imagine life without KP, and particularly the KTP!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: I totally agree!


Thanks Lin! (re: my possible absence) Equally the KTP would be less without our Guernsey/Alderney visitor. I am wondering if you will make it to the next Northern Hemisphere KAP? Seeing as how you travel so frequently?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Good morning all from a (still) very warm UK. 
Darowil, thanks for standing in for the Julie and Sam at short notice and for the weeks summary. You really do a good job. I didn't manage to get on last night as I had to go down to Gatwick Airport to pick up DGS who is just back from Italy on a school trip. DD and the rest of the family are back later today so my current spell of house sitting will be over soon. I'm pleased to report dogs and chickens all behaved themselves! 
Julie - I was going to commiserate on your lack of computer but then read on and see you have managed to fix it. Clever girl. I had a similar problem a while back - these weird programmes seem to have a habit of installing themselves. I installed Malwarebytes and run their scan every week or so now. It seems to work well.
I hope Sam manages to get his computer fixed soon, though I'm inclined to agree with Poledra - it could be terminal this time. Hope your arm starts to feel better soon Sam now that the cast is off and you're getting PT. 
Tami - your photos are lovely and especially the one of Arriana and the pumpkins. She's so cute!!
Martina, I'm glad that you're feeling better and hope the improvement continues. How is the house sale going? Not fast enough I'm sure!!
Need to go now as I hear sounds of DGS rising. Poor lad was shattered last night but a good night's sleep in your own bed works wonders. Need to get breakfast going - his mother refers to him as a Teenage Food Vacuum!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Good morning all from a (still) very warm UK.
> Darowil, thanks for standing in for the Julie and Sam at short notice and for the weeks summary. You really do a good job. I didn't manage to get on last night as I had to go down to Gatwick Airport to pick up DGS who is just back from Italy on a school trip. DD and the rest of the family are back later today so my current spell of house sitting will be over soon. I'm pleased to report dogs and chickens all behaved themselves!
> Julie - I was going to commiserate on your lack of computer but then read on and see you have managed to fix it. Clever girl. I had a similar problem a while back - these weird programmes seem to have a habit of installing themselves. I installed Malwarebytes and run their scan every week or so now. It seems to work well.
> I hope Sam manages to get his computer fixed soon, though I'm inclined to agree with Poledra - it could be terminal this time. Hope your arm starts to feel better soon Sam now that the cast is off and you're getting PT.
> ...


Where would we be without Margaret and Kate?- they are doing a wonderful job! I am so glad I thought to include them in the team- back was it a couple of years ago, when Sam first asked me if I could fill in for him? Also makes one realise how dedicated Sam is to keeping the Tea Party running. 
Hope you have staunched the need for food from your DGS- that is what growing up does I guess! So glad dogs and chickens are safe and sound! I was talking with my old school friend Pamela in Aberdeenshire- she was saying it is quite unseasonally warm.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, I have had a marathon uninstall on the computer- there was a rash of weird programs install them selves over night and yesterday- so I have gone through all the programs working out which ones sound suspicious and deleting the multiple antivirus programs that had got into the mix, I am back to one only antivirus, and hopefully the problem has been solved!
> Thank you so much Margaret for standing in at such short notice! I think the synopses are a brilliant idea- and it is good to have them close to the opening!
> No knitting accomplished but life without a computer these days is a bit unthinkable! Thank goodness (and hopefully) I am avoiding having to use the Library computer!
> So thanks to all who have expressed concern at my predicament. Hopefully I am on track to the solution!


Glad it got sorted out Julie. Not having a computer doesn't bear thinking about nowadays!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Found this on the main forum- it is controversial but I found it interesting to listen to.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-296193-1.html


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> How good that you have managed to get out again- just don't overdo it and set yourself back.


 :thumbup: from me, Sassafras.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> I seem to be improving daily, just low energy level, but feeling more like me, thanks.


Glad to hear it! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Glad it got sorted out Julie. Not having a computer doesn't bear thinking about nowadays!


I am so relieved it was not a replacement job! (at least so it would appear) especially when we have Sam having to think of a new computer!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jknappva said:


> Thanks, Darowil, for the update..even though I'm on daily, this refreshes my memory of what's going on.
> Junek


I was going to post the same. Great minds think alike :lol:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Good night or good morning depending on where you are. Hmm this seems to becoming a habit lately. Had a wonderful day, the train gave time to see a few things and catch a short nap. Was met at the station by a very good friend. got to the hotel and chilled. Stayed in, had dinner here will be going out tomorrow to see the sights. The cost of Internet is a bit pricey here but....
> 
> hugs to all and sweet dreams


The latte sounds yummy. I love your photo with the poppies.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looks good- but will have to see if we have such a thing as pumpkin pie spice. If it is available anywhere here it will be in this area.


I mix my own when I make pumpkin pie saves having a bunch of extra spice bottles in my cupboard.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> The latte sounds yummy. I love your photo with the poppies.


I loved the poppies every where was nice to see.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Need to get moving here as I have 'the girls' coming today. DH is away on a golfing weekend so we are having a sleepover! I must go and take some echinachia (sp?) too, as I'm feeling a bit sniffily and I find that usually helps to ward off a cold. TTYL.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Need to get moving here as I have 'the girls' coming today. DH is away on a golfing weekend so we are having a sleepover! I must go and take some echinachia (sp?) too, as I'm feeling a bit sniffily and I find that usually helps to ward off a cold. TTYL.


Echinacea?

hopefully YOU CONQUER the sniffles (sorry for the accidental caps!)


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> I just downloaded some more pictures from the camera. Some from KAP, some from the lighthouse tours, and some from the pumpkin patch with the grands. Thought I would share. I'll probably have to do it in more than one post.


Those were great to see :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Are you tired of my photos yet?! How about these


*NO*


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am glad to see you amongst us again, Julie. I was a bit concerned!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Time for me to try and settle down again! Probably the reason for bouncing is that I had a bottle of Pepsi - gave in to the craving. So it will be partly sugar high- my own fault, groan!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

machriste said:


> Ariana is so cute with her little pumpkin!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am glad to see you amongst us again, Julie. I was a bit concerned!!


It took a solid afternoon of working on the computer's software, but so far has proven very effective! I was really worried when I could not get even the cursor to function- the laptop spent most of the latter part of the morning with the battery removed, and unplugged. When the worst comes to the worst, that often seems to cure things- but it is a bit drastic when you cannot even control it enough to log out correctly!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I mix my own when I make pumpkin pie saves having a bunch of extra spice bottles in my cupboard.


Thanks Caren, that will be helpful And I have those in the house.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> *Darowil* Thank you for the start and I love the look of your chill recipes.


Me to :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Good night. Wishing all a safe and uneventful trip. The guys to TX and you to and from the airport.


Thank you. We are getting ready to head out here pretty soon, I guess the guys decided to sleep until the last minute. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I just downloaded some more pictures from the camera. Some from KAP, some from the lighthouse tours, and some from the pumpkin patch with the grands. Thought I would share. I'll probably have to do it in more than one post.


Love all the pics, thanks for posting them for us, it's kind of like an extended KAP for those of us who didn't get to go.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> A few more


 :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Up and it's a rainy day, and feels cold. :? Not my best time, pain in my legs but all and all will make the best of it. :-D 
After seeing the follow-up from Darowil, praying for healing ,strength , peace, and happiness. Big blessing for all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Pumpkin Patch!


The lighthouses are great but Arriana with the pumpkins is just too darling, she wasnt' letting that little pumpkin go either was she.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, I have had a marathon uninstall on the computer- there was a rash of weird programs install them selves over night and yesterday- so I have gone through all the programs working out which ones sound suspicious and deleting the multiple antivirus programs that had got into the mix, I am back to one only antivirus, and hopefully the problem has been solved!
> Thank you so much Margaret for standing in at such short notice! I think the synopses are a brilliant idea- and it is good to have them close to the opening!
> No knitting accomplished but life without a computer these days is a bit unthinkable! Thank goodness (and hopefully) I am avoiding having to use the Library computer!
> So thanks to all who have expressed concern at my predicament. Hopefully I am on track to the solution!


Thank goodness you seem to have that all under control, so glad it was hopefully fixable, may it stay in working order for at least a bit longer, we need you.  And we'd miss you awfully if you weren't her for an extended period. 
I sure hope Sam gets his back to working, or is able to replace the poor thing soon. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have gone back to Adblock plus- which is recommended by Cathy (sugarsugar)'s Tech whiz son- I am going to exit Internet Explorer at some point and reinstall Google Chrome which managed to crash recently- but with all these weird programs self-installing, I will be double checking whether things have actually been sanctioned by me or not.
> Also managed an hour's worth of conversation with the ex while I did the uninstalls, without major argument- bit of a first. Usually I can't handle his Cannabis views.


LOL! It helps when you have something else to distract you from paying super close attention to the conversation, ask me how I know. lol
When I talk to Christophers dad, I make sure I'm doing something else at the same time otherwise he just completely irritates me.  :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> I seem to be improving daily, just low energy level, but feeling more like me, thanks.


Wonderful that you are improving, hoping that you keep improving. Slow is better than rushing it and getting worse again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Good Morning. I woke up at 2:30 AM on Halloween day and went to work before just before 4 am and just got home from church this evening. I have not had a chance to catch up on the KTP as I returned home just after midnight. Harvest Festival went well at church. We had over 600 people in attendance. I called bingo tonight. I am falling asleep at the computer so will just get going to bed.


That is a lot of people, sounds like a blast. I bet you slept well after all that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Just a pop in to mark my spot.
> Jim and I went to Jackson/Ridgelan,MS today and he took me the LYS #2, which I have not seen. It was started and is woned by two RNs, so I felt right at home.
> I told one lady that I had seen the scarf on KP this morning, which was worked from the Ricochet Lace Dishcloth and loved it and that I am beginning my lace knitting journey. She pulled it up on her computer, printed it out and put it in for a sheet protector.
> She asked me what kind of yarn I wanted to do it in and I said "For once in my 69 years, I want something soft and special for just me". Between the two of us, I selected Cascade yarn...100% alpaca. It is a teal Sooooooooo soft. She encouraged me to get four skeins (220 yds a skein). I spoted some neon sock yarn by Lang Jowil and just couldn't pass it up. I got out of there after that. I sure have to work on self restraint. I save my allowance though, so don't feel guilty. I am still going to make the traveling vine but I am thinking, Rowan, or Berroco Folio, or Rozetti Polaris. I AM SO EXCITED!
> ...


So happy that Jim took you there, he did good, and you had a great time and got some fabulous yarn. :thumbup: :thumbup: Can't wait to see pics of your scarf, and then also alll those dishcloths.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, if you get to see this, I hope your arm will soon be better. Wonder if it is because it wasn't set properly? We miss you and it seems the computer is keeping you from us. Perhaps it is a well needed break and when you come back you will be rested. Wishing you well and hope to see you soon.

Darowil, thank you so much for opening for Julie and Sam. The summary allowed me to see Luke smiling and laughing and know things I didn't have time to read. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Kate, thanks to Darowil, I saw your little sweetie with his infectious laugh. What an adorable child.

Sorlenna, what a great photo you took of the volcanic area. Love seeing different places. Thank you.

Sandy in AZ, so sorry to hear about Alan's fall. Do hope he will heal soon but imagine this takes a very long time. Healing wishes for him.

Poledra, great hat, cowl and gloves. You do such a lovely job on all your projects. Love seeing people's work.

Purple, loved the photos in Toronto. The city of my heart. What could be more perfect than a purple yarn store, Purple Purl. You look so beautiful posing in front. Think they should use you in an ad. Will look that up next time I am there. Thank you so much for all the photos you give us from England and your travels.

Gwenie, your elf slipper is really beautiful and striking. Thanks for sharing. Imagine, that photo was from before the wedding.:shock: 

Agnes, that is the headband I want to do. Quite beautiful and interesting. Beautiful job.

Well, I'm not going to even finish catching up on the summary. Thank you so much for this. I obviously have been missing so much. We are taking the children to see the circus. When we were in Ohio for DH's concerts a young musician attended and plays in the band for the circus. They are in town and he told DH he would give us tickets. YAY. Must get ready. Early morning performance at 11 am but if you come an hr. early you get to meet the performers and who knows what else.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks Caren, that will be helpful And I have those in the house.


You are most welcome, I forget at times that we don't always have the same spice mixtures.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> You are most welcome, I forget at times that we don't always have the same spice mixtures.


Caren, so glad you are now on a well-deserved and much-needed vacation!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Time for me to try and settle down again! Probably the reason for bouncing is that I had a bottle of Pepsi - gave in to the craving. So it will be partly sugar high- my own fault, groan!


Not to mention, the caffeine....but I'm a Pepsi person myself, but try to limit my intake for the very same reasons - I've been drinking low-salt V-8 juice when I crave something other than water.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good night or good morning depending on where you are. Hmm this seems to becoming a habit lately. Had a wonderful day, the train gave time to see a few things and catch a short nap. Was met at the station by a very good friend. got to the hotel and chilled. Stayed in, had dinner here will be going out tomorrow to see the sights. The cost of Internet is a bit pricey here but....
> 
> hugs to all and sweet dreams


Good morning, Caren. I'm sure it's later in the day in GB but it makes my brain hurt to figure out the time zones. Hope you're having a grand time. Wish I were there!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I've been up since 3:30am so I'm heading to bed to read or something for a bit, have to be back up around 4:30a to take the guys to the Denver International Airport.
> Have a great night all,
> Hugs!!!
> Kaye Jo


Praying for safe travels for your men and a quick uneventful road trip back with the GF.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> A few more


Thanks for the pictures!! I still love the stylish garbage bag coveralls!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Are you tired of my photos yet?! How about these


I'm loving the pictures of your trip. I have a soft spot for lighthouses as most of us do! 
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Pumpkin Patch!


Arriana is so cute and really growing fast!! And her handsome big brother !
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, I have had a marathon uninstall on the computer- there was a rash of weird programs install them selves over night and yesterday- so I have gone through all the programs working out which ones sound suspicious and deleting the multiple antivirus programs that had got into the mix, I am back to one only antivirus, and hopefully the problem has been solved!
> Thank you so much Margaret for standing in at such short notice! I think the synopses are a brilliant idea- and it is good to have them close to the opening!
> No knitting accomplished but life without a computer these days is a bit unthinkable! Thank goodness (and hopefully) I am avoiding having to use the Library computer!
> So thanks to all who have expressed concern at my predicament. Hopefully I am on track to the solution!


Good for you for solving the problem!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Darn, I woke up with a sore throat, stuffy sinuses and a cough...glad I didn't have that while up with the DGD's. It may be just an accumulated allergic reaction to the cat which I normally get while there---but since there is only one cat now, maybe the reaction to the build up was even less. Doesn't matter; I'll just take some meds-have some Olbas tea and straighten up the house a little before DD#1 and her friend come to stay the night. They are up here for a conference which is over today. They'll head back to Springfield tomorrow. I'll keep my distance from them since they're both school teachers and don't need to catch whatever it is. I'm sure glad I made the extra meal for us while I was up at DS's house so there's plenty for them to eat. 

Here are pictures of the two oldest DGC in their Halloween costumes - Bumblebee is one of the Transformers and Minnie Mouse without her ears. I'll have to wait and post the one of the baby DGD who was the cutest little elephant. There's also a recent photo of DGS -- the Halloween costumed kid could be anybody since his face is totally covered.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Caren, so glad you are now on a well-deserved and much-needed vacation!!!!


Thank you . I am enjoying very much, so relaxing. Heading out and about soon.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren. I'm sure it's later in the day in GB but it makes my brain hurt to figure out the time zones. Hope you're having a grand time. Wish I were there!!
> Junek


I am having a fantastic time, might jut stay here.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Brillant, Rookie :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Not to mention, the caffeine....but I'm a Pepsi person myself, but try to limit my intake for the very same reasons - I've been drinking low-salt V-8 juice when I crave something other than water.


Diet Coke is my drink of choice!! But I have to limit myself to one a day or I'm up and down all night going to the bathroom. But caffeine has no effect on me at all. I can drink a cup of coffee right before bed and sleep all night!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Darn, I woke up with a sore throat, stuffy sinuses and a cough...glad I didn't have that while up with the DGD's. It may be just an accumulated allergic reaction to the cat which I normally get while there---but since there is only one cat now, maybe the reaction to the build up was even less. Doesn't matter; I'll just take some meds-have some Olbas tea and straighten up the house a little before DD#1 and her friend come to stay the night. They are up here for a conference which is over today. They'll head back to Springfield tomorrow. I'll keep my distance from them since they're both school teachers and don't need to catch whatever it is. I'm sure glad I made the extra meal for us while I was up at DS's house so there's plenty for them to eat.
> 
> Here are pictures of the two oldest DGC in their Halloween costumes - Bumblebee is one of the Transformers and Minnie Mouse without her ears. I'll have to wait and post the one of the baby DGD who was the cutest little elephant. There's also a recent photo of DGS -- the Halloween costumed kid could be anybody since his face is totally covered.


Hope the anti-cold treatment works!!
Darling grandchildren!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Am I having a totally CRAFT couple of days or am I right in thinking it's been a few days since PurpleFi--Josephine posted? Or did she mention a trip or something that I've forgotten?
Junek


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

A blustery cold day with leaves whirling around and the wind chimes ringing non-stop. Fall, turning to winter, is here. I should get the snow tires on, but think I'll wait a week to see if it warms up a bit again. 
Today Molly goes to the vet for her monthly checkup and I will see whether she has lost any more weight and how her blood sugar is doing. I'll also pick up some beans and make some of that firehouse chili that was shared with us. No beer, so shall use beef broth or Diet Dr. Pepper (my weakness) instead. I'll pick up a can of beans and some tomato paste and we will have Sunday's dinner ready to reheat. Thanks Darowil for the recipe. 
Julie, so good to see your computer is now running again. I loved the pictures as well. 
Sorry about that 58 kids mistake in posting. I should have said, trick or treaters..ended up with 68 coming by, and turned out the light and ignored those coming after 20:30. Hoping all have a great day.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Lin! (re: my possible absence) Equally the KTP would be less without our Guernsey/Alderney visitor. I am wondering if you will make it to the next Northern Hemisphere KAP? Seeing as how you travel so frequently?


That would be wonderful, but this year has been very unusual with two trips to US and Canada. Previous years jaunts were just in Europe accompanying DH to work. Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I will inculde it each week until the closure if you like (what is the date for us USers?). Makes a good place forpeople to look for things that way.
> 
> And would you believe I try and spell names as they are in the avatars- so it makes sense for others coming in who may not know us well- guess in that case Sam should be The Wren!) and still got it wrong! And I see it often enough you woul dthink I would know by now! Shows how we don't take in the full details of what we read doesn't it.


Our Thanksgiving is the 27th November so if everyone would contact me by the 26th, that would be great! I had previously said the week of the 20th because I hadn't looked at the calendar and was guessing.

As to the spelling of my name, I don't mind how most people spell it. I have a certain few that it bugs me but not many, and certainly not you or anyone here! More like family that has known me for 55 years......! You gave me something to smile about. Dad will be gone 2 years January 19, so it was nice. Just needed to let you know you brought a good smile to my face is all!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Good morning to all. Sorry I have been missing the last several weeks but have been so busy packing up one house and then driving to Florida to our new home, getting it painted etc. that I haven't been able to keep in touch. Thanks so very much for the update from the last several weeks. So glad to be in Florida. We just missed all the nasty weather that has shown up. The pictures of snow in S.C. really made me thankful we missed all that. Chilly here today, the high is expected to be 53 degrees F. It has been in the 80's and sunny. Going on to Ft. Myers tomorrow to get our home there ready for our renters. Lots to do. Hope to be there just a week.

Love all the pictures that have been posted. Sorry to hear Sam's arm is giving him trouble, hopefully PT will help. Hope he is able to get his computer up and running, although it sounds like a huge problem has develped with it. Missing you Sam and wishing you nothing but the best.
Julie glad you were able to clear your computer of all these extra programs and hope it continues to work well for you. Would miss you terribly if you weren't on.
Ohio Joy sorry I have been MIA, hope all is well with you. So enjoyed meeting you at the palooza and all the other ladies and gents. Was a wonderful time, looking forward to the next one.
Rookie Retiree hope your cold is much better. It was lovely meeting you at the palooza. Stay warm where you are.
Sorry I am missing saying a persoal note to everyone, but want you to know I love hearing from all of you and will try hard to do better in the future. Just need life to slow down a little so I can catch up.Blessings sent to all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looks good- but will have to see if we have such a thing as pumpkin pie spice. If it is available anywhere here it will be in this area.


I just went and looked at my jar of pumpkin pie spice. Silly thing just says spices. However, my grandma's pumpkin pie recipe calls for cloves, allspice and cinnamon all combined to make 1 teaspoon. Hope this helps if you can't find it already blended.

Also, someone, was it you? who wanted my buckeye candy recipe. Who ever it was was talking about Reese peanut butter cups.

Here you go 
3# (12 cups) powdered sugar
1# butter
1 jar peanut butter ( approximately 1 1/2#)
3 Tablespoons vanilla

Mix together and roll in balls. About an inch in size.

20 ounces semi sweet chocolate melted in a double boiler with 1/2 cake of parafin wax.

Dip balls in chocolate mixture leaving a small area un dipped to look like a buckeye from the buckeye tree.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Here is my DSIL's pan version

Pan Buckeyes

2 sticks margarine (1/2#)
3 1/2 cups powdered sugar
1 cup peanut butter

Mix and put in a 9x13" pan. 

Melt
8 ounces milk chocolate
1/2 cup peanut butter

Melt and spread on top of first layer. Keep on refrigerator.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Hello dear friends. After 3 months in hospital recovering from a serious complication arising from my cancer treatment, I'm back on e mail and trying to get grasp of the tea party. I see that there's been much activity. I hope to be discharged this week and anticipate a long period of recovery. Your prayers and kind thoughts have been immense strengths. Its just great to be back in contact. With love, Valerie


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Betty, so glad you treated yourself. You deserve it, and it does feel luscious to work with soft yarn you love.
Nittergma, hope you get some rest. Hard when we need rest and can't sleep.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello dear friends. After 3 months in hospital recovering from a serious complication arising from my cancer treatment, I'm back on e mail and trying to get grasp of the tea party. I see that there's been much activity. I hope to be discharged this week and anticipate a long period of recovery. Your prayers and kind thoughts have been immense strengths. Its just great to be back in contact. With love, Valerie


Great to hear from you again. You are still in my prayers. Take care of yourself.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

So I am a bit more rested up but have a full day again today. I was so tired that my finger would just press on a key and then I would startle myself awake and see a bunch of the same letters on what I was trying to post. That was my clue to go to bed. This morning I realized that I did not logout of KTP. I did not see the multitude of children until the end when they line up to trick or treat. Due to the weather they trick or treated inside of the building. We were lined up in one of the school hallways and gave candy to the kids as they came down the hallway. One of the local businesses donated kid sized rakes (nice metal ones)so the kids got rakes at the end of the line. We did run out of them though. Matthew sat behind me and did what he does best-draw. He is working on a commissioned drawing for someone I work with. It is coming along nicely. I will post a picture when he gives me permission to do so. He did get me 2 chairs since I was down on my knees and he did not like me doing that. I had one chair to put the tote of candy and one to sit on. What a thoughtful son. It was interesting seeing kids and adults looking past me and the candy and admiring my son's drawing talent. That seemed to be a better treat for them than the candy. Even the kids were thrilled. I handed out a few cards made from Matthew's drawings to some of the clean up crew. They were delighted with that treat. As for little Bella-I gifted her a stuffed animal for Halloween and she held on to it all night long. It was Woodstock wearing a witch hat. Woodstock is the bird that always sat on Snoopy's doghouse which is a creation of Charles Schultz. We had 605 registered attenders for the event and over 200 of them were children. I tend to get big kids and adult kids in my bingo room. One girl won Bingo 3 different times and after selecting the 1st gift for herself, she shared her other winnings with friends in the room. It was very touching as one of her friends appeared to possible have a disorder similar to Matthew's but far worse than he is. She asked her friend what she wanted and the girl selected a basketball, but would not come up to get it. Her winning friend brought it to her and I got to so a momentary smile on her face. That was a hilight of my evening. After the little ones trick or treated, our coordinators had a dance for the junior high and high school kids which lasted until 10:30. I chaperoned that so others could clean up and take decorations down. Matthew stayed in the Bingo room and drew until I came down to see how he was doing. I convinced him to come down to where the dance was taking place. Not what he wanted to do until I told him that most of the kids were the ones he did drama with for VBS. He came down and drew more in the gym where the dancing was taking place. The kids were so glad he came to join them. Matthew helped with final tear down and putting away the tables while I washed dishes. Matthew was the lucky recipient of a left over pizza and some donut holes. Such a busy but wonderful night.

I did enjoy seeing the pictures posted here of some of our younger KTP family members all dressed up in there costumes. Thanks for sharing. 

I did finish a slouchy hat and hand warmers yesterday and delivered them to the mother of the girl receiving them. She said her daughter was having a rough week and would love to take them to her last night. Can't wait to see if she liked them. Now I need to finish the cowl for that person. All being done with the same yarn so a matching set. Sorry, no pictures as it is gone already. They were just basic beginner patterns so not too wowing. They will be warm though.

Tami...Glad to hear that Mom is doing better.

Gwen...Sorry that we shared some of our cold air that far south. We actually had some snow yesterday, but it is early and has melted off already. I am thankful that it is gone for now.

Julie...Glad that you have the computer up and going again. No fun being without. Glad you are having some visitors since your return from Australia. 

Caren...Have fun and share lots of pictures.

I still need to catch up on last week's KTP and get chores done so have a wonderful day.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello dear friends. After 3 months in hospital recovering from a serious complication arising from my cancer treatment, I'm back on e mail and trying to get grasp of the tea party. I see that there's been much activity. I hope to be discharged this week and anticipate a long period of recovery. Your prayers and kind thoughts have been immense strengths. Its just great to be back in contact. With love, Valerie


So glad to see you back. I have been so concerned of your well being and doing a lot of praying for healing for you. Take care and avoid all those nasty germs that people tend to share.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello dear friends. After 3 months in hospital recovering from a serious complication arising from my cancer treatment, I'm back on e mail and trying to get grasp of the tea party. I see that there's been much activity. I hope to be discharged this week and anticipate a long period of recovery. Your prayers and kind thoughts have been immense strengths. Its just great to be back in contact. With love, Valerie


Oh, my dear Valerie. It is so good to hear from you. I'm praying you'll be able to go home this week. We've all missed you.
You've been in my daily prayers and will continue to be there.
Hugs, Dear sister of my heart.
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> *NO*


 :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Need to get moving here as I have 'the girls' coming today. DH is away on a golfing weekend so we are having a sleepover! I must go and take some echinachia (sp?) too, as I'm feeling a bit sniffily and I find that usually helps to ward off a cold. TTYL.


Hope you can ward it off


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Time for me to try and settle down again! Probably the reason for bouncing is that I had a bottle of Pepsi - gave in to the craving. So it will be partly sugar high- my own fault, groan!


I think mine was caffeine last night. I got chilled last night coming home from supper and mad a cup of tea. The good stuff. I usually just use a tea bag but got out my loose tea and the tea ball. I had 15 minutes left on the timer for the bread and was sitting at the table reading a magazine that had come in the mail. I left the cup by the sink to make it easy to remove the tea ball with out dripping all over. You guessed it! I left the tea ball in that whole 15 minutes!!!! Hope I don't do that again for awhile.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Am I having a totally CRAFT couple of days or am I right in thinking it's been a few days since PurpleFi--Josephine posted? Or did she mention a trip or something that I've forgotten?
> Junek


I think she's up to her neck in Poppies for her WI display!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you. We are getting ready to head out here pretty soon, I guess the guys decided to sleep until the last minute. lol


Typical of them, at least at my house!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Love all the pics, thanks for posting them for us, it's kind of like an extended KAP for those of us who didn't get to go.


You are most welcome. I think I posted some soon after KAP but don't remember which and haven't searched my previous posts to see which ones. I thought I had taken more than I did but I guess not. I still have some I haven't posted yet.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The lighthouses are great but Arriana with the pumpkins is just too darling, she wasnt' letting that little pumpkin go either was she.


Nope! She wasn't sure what to think until I found one her size.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello dear friends. After 3 months in hospital recovering from a serious complication arising from my cancer treatment, I'm back on e mail and trying to get grasp of the tea party. I see that there's been much activity. I hope to be discharged this week and anticipate a long period of recovery. Your prayers and kind thoughts have been immense strengths. Its just great to be back in contact. With love, Valerie


It's great to have you back Valerie. I'm so sorry you've had such a long stay in hospital. Please, please take things very slowly when you get home - not that you'll probably have enough energy to do otherwise! After such an extended stay it will take some time to regain your strength. Take it easy and get well slowly. x


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello dear friends. After 3 months in hospital recovering from a serious complication arising from my cancer treatment, I'm back on e mail and trying to get grasp of the tea party. I see that there's been much activity. I hope to be discharged this week and anticipate a long period of recovery. Your prayers and kind thoughts have been immense strengths. Its just great to be back in contact. With love, Valerie


So happy to have you back. Continuing prayers for an uneventful recovery.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Darn, I woke up with a sore throat, stuffy sinuses and a cough...glad I didn't have that while up with the DGD's. It may be just an accumulated allergic reaction to the cat which I normally get while there---but since there is only one cat now, maybe the reaction to the build up was even less. Doesn't matter; I'll just take some meds-have some Olbas tea and straighten up the house a little before DD#1 and her friend come to stay the night. They are up here for a conference which is over today. They'll head back to Springfield tomorrow. I'll keep my distance from them since they're both school teachers and don't need to catch whatever it is. I'm sure glad I made the extra meal for us while I was up at DS's house so there's plenty for them to eat.
> 
> Here are pictures of the two oldest DGC in their Halloween costumes - Bumblebee is one of the Transformers and Minnie Mouse without her ears. I'll have to wait and post the one of the baby DGD who was the cutest little elephant. There's also a recent photo of DGS -- the Halloween costumed kid could be anybody since his face is totally covered.


Sorry to hear you aren't feeling well. Get better soon!

The kids are so cute!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello dear friends. After 3 months in hospital recovering from a serious complication arising from my cancer treatment, I'm back on e mail and trying to get grasp of the tea party. I see that there's been much activity. I hope to be discharged this week and anticipate a long period of recovery. Your prayers and kind thoughts have been immense strengths. Its just great to be back in contact. With love, Valerie


Valerie it's so good to hear from you! Know that you are always in my prayers. Tamale your time recovering.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Valerie, so glad you are finally home. Rest well and know we are so happy to have you back.
PearlOne, enjoy Florida. Welcomes some back.
Pacer, wow, you do get around. Makes me tired just reading about your activities.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am way behind! but wanted to post this in view of the interest in the Poppy fields in the Moat of the Tower.
The photo of the Duchess came in on the Claridge House Bulletin.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

nittergma said:


> I've tried to sleep but can't that's why I'm up at 3am! I don't like nights like this. I hope drinking calming tea will help. I'm going to try to sleep now.


Hope you got to sleep. I have nights like that and friends tell me they do also. Not fun. Too bad I didn't keep a couple of those college textbooks that used to put me to sleep in the bath tub!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds like you had a great time at the LYS, I think next time we go to Edmonton I'm going to ask to stop at one, usually I just buy online unless I'm just buying acrylic which I get at Walmart(60 miles away) I'm sure I have enough yarn to last forever but it is nice to look & feel the better stuff. I looked up that ricochet lace pattern, it's beautiful, can't wait to see your scarf.


Bulldog said:


> Just a pop in to mark my spot.
> Jim and I went to Jackson/Ridgelan,MS today and he took me the LYS #2, which I have not seen. It was started and is woned by two RNs, so I felt right at home.
> I told one lady that I had seen the scarf on KP this morning, which was worked from the Ricochet Lace Dishcloth and loved it and that I am beginning my lace knitting journey. She pulled it up on her computer, printed it out and put it in for a sheet protector.
> She asked me what kind of yarn I wanted to do it in and I said "For once in my 69 years, I want something soft and special for just me". Between the two of us, I selected Cascade yarn...100% alpaca. It is a teal Sooooooooo soft. She encouraged me to get four skeins (220 yds a skein). I spoted some neon sock yarn by Lang Jowil and just couldn't pass it up. I got out of there after that. I sure have to work on self restraint. I save my allowance though, so don't feel guilty. I am still going to make the traveling vine but I am thinking, Rowan, or Berroco Folio, or Rozetti Polaris. I AM SO EXCITED!
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looks good- but will have to see if we have such a thing as pumpkin pie spice. If it is available anywhere here it will be in this area.


I have a couple of recipes that call for it but I don't have it so just use cinnamon, allspice & cloves in the same ratio as I use them when I make pumpkin pie


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Loved all your photos but especially the one with Arianna finding the right size pumpkin. GS is a handsome young man too. The lighthouses are gorgeous. Would love to travel as you and M do.


tami_ohio said:


> Pumpkin Patch!


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Darn, I woke up with a sore throat, stuffy sinuses and a cough...glad I didn't have that while up with the DGD's. It may be just an accumulated allergic reaction to the cat which I normally get while there---but since there is only one cat now, maybe the reaction to the build up was even less. Doesn't matter; I'll just take some meds-have some Olbas tea and straighten up the house a little before DD#1 and her friend come to stay the night. They are up here for a conference which is over today. They'll head back to Springfield tomorrow. I'll keep my distance from them since they're both school teachers and don't need to catch whatever it is. I'm sure glad I made the extra meal for us while I was up at DS's house so there's plenty for them to eat.
> 
> Here are pictures of the two oldest DGC in their Halloween costumes - Bumblebee is one of the Transformers and Minnie Mouse without her ears. I'll have to wait and post the one of the baby DGD who was the cutest little elephant. There's also a recent photo of DGS -- the Halloween costumed kid could be anybody since his face is totally covered.


What adorable grandchildren!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank goodness you seem to have that all under control, so glad it was hopefully fixable, may it stay in working order for at least a bit longer, we need you.  And we'd miss you awfully if you weren't her for an extended period.
> I sure hope Sam gets his back to working, or is able to replace the poor thing soon.
> Hugs


Hugs for you too, Kaye Jo!
I do miss my good phone plan, too, but some things come in too pricey!
I'll be trying to remember to check with Sam, mid week this time rather than on Saturday morning- see how things are going with his computer- unless he starts posting- it is tough on the nerves when you are doing it at short notice- and the computer WILL not cooperate!!!! Are you on the way to or from Denver?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! It helps when you have something else to distract you from paying super close attention to the conversation, ask me how I know. lol
> When I talk to Christophers dad, I make sure I'm doing something else at the same time otherwise he just completely irritates me.  :roll:


That is what usually happens to me- but for some reason the ex was making sense this time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Not to mention, the caffeine....but I'm a Pepsi person myself, but try to limit my intake for the very same reasons - I've been drinking low-salt V-8 juice when I crave something other than water.


I must try that! We have V8 and various similar products- and it would be far better for me!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Found this on the main forum- it is controversial but I found it interesting to listen to.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-296193-1.html


And you think the Third World has income inequity! The saddest part, very visible right now, is that the rich are buying elections, using legislation that allows secretive donations, etc.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Good for you for solving the problem!


If I say it myself, I was quite pleased too!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I mix my own when I make pumpkin pie saves having a bunch of extra spice bottles in my cupboard.


TY, NanaCaren-- I was going to look up a recipe but you beat me to it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Darn, I woke up with a sore throat, stuffy sinuses and a cough...glad I didn't have that while up with the DGD's. It may be just an accumulated allergic reaction to the cat which I normally get while there---but since there is only one cat now, maybe the reaction to the build up was even less. Doesn't matter; I'll just take some meds-have some Olbas tea and straighten up the house a little before DD#1 and her friend come to stay the night. They are up here for a conference which is over today. They'll head back to Springfield tomorrow. I'll keep my distance from them since they're both school teachers and don't need to catch whatever it is. I'm sure glad I made the extra meal for us while I was up at DS's house so there's plenty for them to eat.
> 
> Here are pictures of the two oldest DGC in their Halloween costumes - Bumblebee is one of the Transformers and Minnie Mouse without her ears. I'll have to wait and post the one of the baby DGD who was the cutest little elephant. There's also a recent photo of DGS -- the Halloween costumed kid could be anybody since his face is totally covered.


Sorry you're not well- love seeing the GK's


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> The lighthouses are great but Arriana with the pumpkins is just too darling, she wasnt' letting that little pumpkin go either was she.


Ditto from here. Always love pix, no matter what they are. Also helps me keep track of where I am!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> A blustery cold day with leaves whirling around and the wind chimes ringing non-stop. Fall, turning to winter, is here. I should get the snow tires on, but think I'll wait a week to see if it warms up a bit again.
> Today Molly goes to the vet for her monthly checkup and I will see whether she has lost any more weight and how her blood sugar is doing. I'll also pick up some beans and make some of that firehouse chili that was shared with us. No beer, so shall use beef broth or Diet Dr. Pepper (my weakness) instead. I'll pick up a can of beans and some tomato paste and we will have Sunday's dinner ready to reheat. Thanks Darowil for the recipe.
> Julie, so good to see your computer is now running again. I loved the pictures as well.
> Sorry about that 58 kids mistake in posting. I should have said, trick or treaters..ended up with 68 coming by, and turned out the light and ignored those coming after 20:30. Hoping all have a great day.


It is so nice to have conquered those popup ads- hopefully more than just temporarily- 
The tooth brush suppliers must love you!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> That would be wonderful, but this year has been very unusual with two trips to US and Canada. Previous years jaunts were just in Europe accompanying DH to work. Thanks for your kind words.


Well I guess that places you on the 'dreaming' list too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Good morning to all. Sorry I have been missing the last several weeks but have been so busy packing up one house and then driving to Florida to our new home, getting it painted etc. that I haven't been able to keep in touch. Thanks so very much for the update from the last several weeks. So glad to be in Florida. We just missed all the nasty weather that has shown up. The pictures of snow in S.C. really made me thankful we missed all that. Chilly here today, the high is expected to be 53 degrees F. It has been in the 80's and sunny. Going on to Ft. Myers tomorrow to get our home there ready for our renters. Lots to do. Hope to be there just a week.
> 
> Love all the pictures that have been posted. Sorry to hear Sam's arm is giving him trouble, hopefully PT will help. Hope he is able to get his computer up and running, although it sounds like a huge problem has develped with it. Missing you Sam and wishing you nothing but the best.
> Julie glad you were able to clear your computer of all these extra programs and hope it continues to work well for you. Would miss you terribly if you weren't on.
> ...


That is good you are settling in!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello dear friends. After 3 months in hospital recovering from a serious complication arising from my cancer treatment, I'm back on e mail and trying to get grasp of the tea party. I see that there's been much activity. I hope to be discharged this week and anticipate a long period of recovery. Your prayers and kind thoughts have been immense strengths. Its just great to be back in contact. With love, Valerie


How delightful to see your avatar again, Valerie!
Praying indeed that you can be out of Hospital soon.
I know you will have organised someone to look after the hives- will you be able to go back to your bee-keeping?


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

ptofValerie said:


> I hope to be discharged this week and anticipate a long period of recovery. Your prayers and kind thoughts have been immense strengths. Its just great to be back in contact. With love, Valerie


Good to hear you are getting better and may soon be out of hospital. It seems all of us love to send prayers and healing thoughts and HUGS!! {{{{{HUGS}}}}} to all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What beautiful GC you have Rookie. Hope you get over your cold or allergic reaction soon. 


RookieRetiree said:


> Darn, I woke up with a sore throat, stuffy sinuses and a cough...glad I didn't have that while up with the DGD's. It may be just an accumulated allergic reaction to the cat which I normally get while there---but since there is only one cat now, maybe the reaction to the build up was even less. Doesn't matter; I'll just take some meds-have some Olbas tea and straighten up the house a little before DD#1 and her friend come to stay the night. They are up here for a conference which is over today. They'll head back to Springfield tomorrow. I'll keep my distance from them since they're both school teachers and don't need to catch whatever it is. I'm sure glad I made the extra meal for us while I was up at DS's house so there's plenty for them to eat.
> 
> Here are pictures of the two oldest DGC in their Halloween costumes - Bumblebee is one of the Transformers and Minnie Mouse without her ears. I'll have to wait and post the one of the baby DGD who was the cutest little elephant. There's also a recent photo of DGS -- the Halloween costumed kid could be anybody since his face is totally covered.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> ...
> 
> Julie...Glad that you have the computer up and going again. No fun being without. Glad you are having some visitors since your return from Australia.
> 
> ...


It does make a difference having something to distract one! I am so glad to be free of those wretched ads!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I think mine was caffeine last night. I got chilled last night coming home from supper and mad a cup of tea. The good stuff. I usually just use a tea bag but got out my loose tea and the tea ball. I had 15 minutes left on the timer for the bread and was sitting at the table reading a magazine that had come in the mail. I left the cup by the sink to make it easy to remove the tea ball with out dripping all over. You guessed it! I left the tea ball in that whole 15 minutes!!!! Hope I don't do that again for awhile.


I don't think the Tannin in the tea is brilliantly good for you either- tea upsets my tummy more than coffee does.
:thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Valerie it's so good to hear from you! Know that you are always in my prayers. Tamale your time recovering.


Oh, I love this dumb spellcheck or whatever the program is-- Tami, I laughed out loud until I was almost crying. Needed that one. TYSM


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Valerie it is so, so wonderful to hear from you. You have been in our prayers and thoughts. I know you must be very tired of the hospital but if you are now recovering then it has been well worth it. Continue to go slow and know we are wishing you a full recovery. {{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}


ptofValerie said:


> Hello dear friends. After 3 months in hospital recovering from a serious complication arising from my cancer treatment, I'm back on e mail and trying to get grasp of the tea party. I see that there's been much activity. I hope to be discharged this week and anticipate a long period of recovery. Your prayers and kind thoughts have been immense strengths. Its just great to be back in contact. With love, Valerie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> And you think the Third World has income inequity! The saddest part, very visible right now, is that the rich are buying elections, using legislation that allows secretive donations, etc.


We've got legal battles going on here- about whether or not political donations were knowingly declared as anonymous, when they have come from the wealthy- mind you I don't think our figures are quite as extreme as portrayed in the video.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

ROOKIE, hope you feel better pronto.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Rookie, great photos of the GKs & cute costumes. I hope you are feeling better soon.
Kate, hope the ecinacea give the cold the boot & you can have a good weekend with your friends. My DH takes ecinachea from November until spring & rarely gets a cold. I cannot take it as it gives me migraines.
Valerie, so good to see you posting, we have been worrying about you, hope you arrow on the road to recovery.
Pacer, I don't know how you keep up the pace with work & all the volunteering you do, I hope you get a chance to get a little rest this weekend.
I never drink coffee but can drink cups of tea & am never bothered by the caffiene. I rarely have trouble sleeping.
Very grey out this morning, supposed to get up to 5C/41F & that is the warmest on the forcast for the next week, snow predicted for tomorrow. I was thinking I should get outside & move some of the manure that DH brought for my big flower bed, he dumped it with the front-end loader so it is pretty deep in some spots & it may take forever to thaw in spring, I guess I will see what the afternoon brings.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

angelam said:


> I think she's up to her neck in Poppies for her WI display!


I'd forgotten about that. Thanks for the reminder! I was concerned but I'm sure she's extremely busy with the poppies.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am way behind! but wanted to post this in view of the interest in the Poppy fields in the Moat of the Tower.
> The photo of the Duchess came in on the Claridge House Bulletin.


She's such a lovely addition to the Royal Family!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We've got legal battles going on here- about whether or not political donations were knowingly declared as anonymous, when they have come from the wealthy- mind you I don't think our figures are quite as extreme as portrayed in the video.


Our former governor here in Virginia was convicted this summer of accepting large amounts of money and gifts from a pharmaceutical co. CEO to push his products. He didn't declare a Rolex watch, an expensive sports car, the shopping spree for his wife and a loan in the hundreds of thousands of dollars. 
Now we have a former lobbyist running against one of our incumbent senators. Why would I want to vote for HIM since he's obviously out for himself!??
Sorry...now stepping off my soapbox!!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Good morning to all. Sorry I have been missing the last several weeks but have been so busy packing up one house and then driving to Florida to our new home, getting it painted etc. that I haven't been able to keep in touch. Thanks so very much for the update from the last several weeks. So glad to be in Florida. We just missed all the nasty weather that has shown up. The pictures of snow in S.C. really made me thankful we missed all that. Chilly here today, the high is expected to be 53 degrees F. It has been in the 80's and sunny. Going on to Ft. Myers tomorrow to get our home there ready for our renters. Lots to do. Hope to be there just a week.
> 
> Love all the pictures that have been posted. Sorry to hear Sam's arm is giving him trouble, hopefully PT will help. Hope he is able to get his computer up and running, although it sounds like a huge problem has develped with it. Missing you Sam and wishing you nothing but the best.
> Julie glad you were able to clear your computer of all these extra programs and hope it continues to work well for you. Would miss you terribly if you weren't on.
> ...


No wonder you have been missing! Don't wear yourself out, and check back as you can. We will keep the tea hot and your seat dusted for you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Valerie it's so good to hear from you! Know that you are always in my prayers. Tamale your time recovering.


That was supposed to be Take your time recovering! Ahh, the joys of auto correct and typing on my phone!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Loved all your photos but especially the one with Arianna finding the right size pumpkin. GS is a handsome young man too. The lighthouses are gorgeous. Would love to travel as you and M do.


Thank you Gwen. Traveling as we do isn't hard, just sometimes expensive! If you ever want to buy a RV, look at used. The prices are much cheaper. The loans, should you decide to finance, qualify as a home loan, so interest can be claimed on your taxes. And if you start looking, let me know and I will give you a few ideas of what we like about ours and what we don't so you can look at those specifics also. Someday I would like to sell the houses and go full time, but I don't think M has gotten to that point yet.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is what usually happens to me- but for some reason the ex was making sense this time!


Isn't it amazing when our men, ex or current, make sense? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I must try that! We have V8 and various similar products- and it would be far better for me!


Just watch the sodium content. Most of those drinks are loaded with sodium! Or sugar


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> If I say it myself, I was quite pleased too!


 :thumbup: As you should be!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't think the Tannin in the tea is brilliantly good for you either- tea upsets my tummy more than coffee does.
> :thumbup:


For me, it's the acid content in the tea. I never did like the taste of coffee, so I don't have to worry about that!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, I love this dumb spellcheck or whatever the program is-- Tami, I laughed out loud until I was almost crying. Needed that one. TYSM


LOL You are soooooooo welcome! I did too when I saw it. The print is so small on my phone, I get blurry eyed reading on it, then miss things like that! I'm on my laptop now, so you only have my dyslexic fingers to laugh at now, just not as much because my backspace key gets a good workout!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> LOL You are soooooooo welcome! I did too when I saw it. The print is so small on my phone, I get blurry eyed reading on it, then miss things like that! I'm on my laptop now, so you only have my dyslexic fingers to laugh at now, just not as much because my backspace key gets a good workout!


The Ohio trip gave me an intro to, good workout with, and decision against a smart phone. Car caused some of problems but I could NOT hit the right keys, fingers just too big. And the suggestions and corrects were so funny! Took me forever to get something sent.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Rookie, great photos of the GKs & cute costumes. I hope you are feeling better soon.
> Kate, hope the ecinacea give the cold the boot & you can have a good weekend with your friends. My DH takes ecinachea from November until spring & rarely gets a cold. I cannot take it as it gives me migraines.
> Valerie, so good to see you posting, we have been worrying about you, hope you arrow on the road to recovery.
> Pacer, I don't know how you keep up the pace with work & all the volunteering you do, I hope you get a chance to get a little rest this weekend.
> ...


Bonnie, please make sure your DH reads the dosage instructions on the echinacia. I believe mine says to not take it for longer than 14 days at a time.

I grew up drinking iced tea, with no lemon, no sugar. I never had a problem with the caffeine. Then came menopause! Dr. said NO MORE caffeine! So I switched to decaf, then to mostly water. This time of year, sorry Dr. gotta have my hot tea. When the hormones start giving me fits, I back off again. I have, however, stopped making iced tea at home, unless I have company that drinks it. Too much temptation to start drinking it full time again. The problem last night was letting it steep for 15 minutes! It was just a little thick! I did go right to sleep when I went to bed at 1:30 tho. And I didn't have the jitters with it either.

Oh! The sun just popped out! Yay!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

martina said:


> Great to hear from you again. You are still in my prayers. Take care of yourself.


and prayers from me, too


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Our former governor here in Virginia was convicted this summer of accepting large amounts of money and gifts from a pharmaceutical co. CEO to push his products. He didn't declare a Rolex watch, an expensive sports car, the shopping spree for his wife and a loan in the hundreds of thousands of dollars.
> Now we have a former lobbyist running against one of our incumbent senators. Why would I want to vote for HIM since he's obviously out for himself!??
> Sorry...now stepping off my soapbox!!
> Junek


 :thumbdown:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> She's such a lovely addition to the Royal Family!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Isn't it amazing when our men, ex or current, make sense? :lol: :lol: :lol:


especially, when, as in this case their obsession is with cannabis.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Just watch the sodium content. Most of those drinks are loaded with sodium! Or sugar


Thanks for that- I will be reading the labels!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> For me, it's the acid content in the tea. I never did like the taste of coffee, so I don't have to worry about that!


I've stopped drinking both- although I crave the coffee more.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

We are having some cold weather, at least for us. It was 41 F this morning. It is sunny and beautiful.

So many sick computers! Julie, I love it when I can fix something myself. You should feel good about it.

Mary, it sounds like you and Matthew had a fun Halloween. I need some of your energy. 

Happy to hear that so many of you are feeling better and on the road to recovery. Continued prayers for improved health.

Beautiful grandchildren! I love the Halloween costumes. It is so fun to dress up and pretend to be someone or something else!

May be time for a nap, so catch you later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> We are having some cold weather, at least for us. It was 41 F this morning. It is sunny and beautiful.
> 
> So many sick computers! Julie, I love it when I can fix something myself. You should feel good about it.
> 
> ...


It is a sort of 'woman versus machine ' thing, isn't it? And I was a blonde!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I need to confess that I get the toothbrushes from a neat pediodontist with whom I work so I get them at his bulk price or I could never afford to use toothbrushes as treats. I do anesthesia for 8-12 kids every week, at the surgery center, with very badly decayed teeth, so I can not, in good conscience, contribute to bad teeth.
Good to see Valerie back. Praying for those with health problems. 
Molly was good at the vet, weight down to 49.8 pounds. Our goal is 45, and blood sugar a bit low at 70 but that was my fault, gave the insulin and failed to give her dog food. I shall do better in the future. Just to make sure, she will see the vet in 2 weeks just to make sure we are OK with the insulin.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully things will be OK! I was quite surprised at how many were detectible just by their names. Nice to have somewhere that I am appreciated- unlike certain others of my circle, who don't appreciate me at all!


I pray our love will cover those who don't, :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The English contingent has probably noticed my error in the posting of the Duchess of Cambridge- only just realised myself I put Claridges whereas it is really Clarence one is a hotel I think- the other a royal Residence!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I need to confess that I get the toothbrushes from a neat pediodontist with whom I work so I get them at his bulk price or I could never afford to use toothbrushes as treats. I do 8-12 kids every week at the surgery center with very badly decayed teeth, so I can not, in good conscience, contribute to bad teeth.
> Good to see Valerie back. Praying for those with health problems.
> Molly was good at the vet, weight down to 49.8 pounds. Our goal is 45, and blood sugar a bit low at 70 but that was my fault, gave the insulin and failed to give her dog food. I shall do better in the future. Just to make sure, she will see the vet in 2 weeks just to make sure we are OK with the insulin.


That is a good report on Molly- hic-ups happen- Ringo's waistline is expanding a bit again- I keep getting sucked in when his soulful eyes gaze at me as he sits up in his begging pose! Must harden up!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> I pray our love will cover those who don't, :-D


It certainly helps, Jessie, Thanks!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The English contingent has probably noticed my error in the posting of the Duchess of Cambridge- only just realised myself I put Claridges whereas it is really Clarence one is a hotel I think- the other a royal Residence!!!!!!


I didn't notice. Just liked the photo!! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren. I'm sure it's later in the day in GB but it makes my brain hurt to figure out the time zones. Hope you're having a grand time. Wish I were there!!
> Junek


We're 5 hours ahead of EST.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I didn't notice. Just liked the photo!! :thumbup:


She is good looking- sad she has to suffer so badly to have her children- have a feeling this may be the last!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> She is good looking- sad she has to suffer so badly to have her children- have a feeling this may be the last!


Yes, I hope it is as it must be terrible to suffer so much.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The English contingent has probably noticed my error in the posting of the Duchess of Cambridge- only just realised myself I put Claridges whereas it is really Clarence one is a hotel I think- the other a royal Residence!!!!!!


You are right, Julie. Claridges is the hotel, Clarence House a Royal residence. I wouldn't mind living in either one!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, I hope it is as it must be terrible to suffer so much.


I had only one morning slightly queasy in my first pregnancy- can hardly imagine how it must feel to be so ill with it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> You are right, Julie. Claridges is the hotel, Clarence House a Royal residence. I wouldn't mind living in either one!


It would be nice to be a guest in either! (for a little while) I don't relish the idea of being at the mercy of people's curiosity, though, as one would almost inevitably be!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had only one morning slightly queasy in my first pregnancy- can hardly imagine how it must feel to be so ill with it!


I was fairly sick with my first but not like the Duchess. It must be horrendous.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello dear friends. After 3 months in hospital recovering from a serious complication arising from my cancer treatment, I'm back on e mail and trying to get grasp of the tea party. I see that there's been much activity. I hope to be discharged this week and anticipate a long period of recovery. Your prayers and kind thoughts have been immense strengths. Its just great to be back in contact. With love, Valerie


So very pleased to see you back with us at the tea party after such a prolonged hospitalisation. Please just take it easy, and contact us only when you are feeling up to it. We all want the very best for you and have been praying for your recovery. With gentle hugs and kind thoughts, Lin


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have a couple of recipes that call for it but I don't have it so just use cinnamon, allspice & cloves in the same ratio as I use them when I make pumpkin pie


I think your Pumpkin Pie spice mix is a bit like one I call Apple pie spice, but can't find the exact recipe for mine.

Bulldog, I'm glad you have treated yourself to some really nice soft wool. You deserve to finally get time to enjoy knitting something for yourself! Enjoy!

Thanks for the pic. of Kate (sorry, "Katherine" ) placing a poppy, Julie. Hope that computer of yours is still in good health. What plans have you for next week?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> I think your Pumpkin Pie spice mix is a bit like one I call Apple pie spice, but can't find the exact recipe for mine.
> 
> Bulldog, I'm glad you have treated yourself to some really nice soft wool. You deserve to finally get time to enjoy knitting something for yourself! Enjoy!
> 
> Thanks for the pic. of Kate (sorry, "Katherine") placing a poppy, Julie. Hope that computer of yours is still in good health. What plans have you for next week?


Next week is taken up with various appointments, then the following week Ruthie will be back from the South Island. So far, so good for the computer- long may it last! But at least I feel a bit more in control of the situation!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> What beautiful GC you have Rookie. Hope you get over your cold or allergic reaction soon.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: hope that cold goes away!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The English contingent has probably noticed my error in the posting of the Duchess of Cambridge- only just realised myself I put Claridges whereas it is really Clarence one is a hotel I think- the other a royal Residence!!!!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've stopped drinking both- although I crave the coffee more.


I'm amazed that in my OLD age, I cannot stand the taste of tea. I've never liked hot tea but grew up drinking iced tea and we always had it with meals after I was married. But I tried to drink some a few months ago and realized I don't like the taste of it. Guess my tastes have changed over the years.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She is good looking- sad she has to suffer so badly to have her children- have a feeling this may be the last!


You're probably right. Even if the second is a girl, they will still have the "heir and a spare"!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Rookie, those are great looking grandchildren. What fun you got to be there for Halloween. That bottom shot looks professional. :thumbup: 

Tami, such beautiful colors in your photos and great shots. Such fun seeing. Thank you.
Oh the eyes on that sweet baby. She truly is a little pumpkin herself with those precious cheeks made just for kissing. Her brother is a little doll too.

Julie, sure hope the uninstall does the job. After this trip to NZ I'm sure there's not much left for anything, let alone a computer.
That is funny having a good conversation with ex while working on the computer. Maybe that is the secret.:wink: 

Sassafrass, know that is a surprise to be getting rain as you and other states are in the midst of quite a drought. Much needed I'm sure if any makes it to the ground.

Martina, glad you are feeling more like yourself now. Hope the energy improves with time.

Gwen, so glad the dongle is working again. You do such amazing work. Oh, I see I posted to you twice. There's more below somewhere for you.

flyty1n, that is quite a lot of trick or treaters. Love the idea of the toothbrushes to give out. :thumbup: 

Caren, so good knowing you were met at the train station. Love the poppy bridge.

Gwen, what a beautiful wedding. The wedding dress is so beautiful and she looks gorgeous. I think she looks just like you.
Other DD is also so beautiful in her red dress. Quite a bevy of beauties for sure. Love the red and white. Your blouse is so lovely too. Great choice!

Gagesmom, too cute being the designated crier at weddings. I used to be the same way. Know it was a special time.
Gage certainly is growing up. What a handsome young lad and know he is your pride and joy. Hope you weren't wearing buttons when you opened up the photo package.
Love the photos of the town. So picturesque and to me the first 2 do look rather Scottish, that said, I've never been to Scotland.  
What lovely cowls.

I know I'm not caught up yet but just too tired. Nap time I guess. Woke up around 4 am and stayed in bed till 6 but no sleep. We took the grandchildren to the big circus, Wringling Barnum and Baily. What fun it was.
Hope you are all well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> We're 5 hours ahead of EST.


We fall back 1 hour tomorrow so that may change it to 6 hrs. Makes it hard on those that forget, but worse is when we spring ahead.

We say fall back to remind us we go back an hour in the "Fall."

Spring ahead for the opposite in the "Spring."


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> I'm amazed that in my OLD age, I cannot stand the taste of tea. I've never liked hot tea but grew up drinking iced tea and we always had it with meals after I was married. But I tried to drink some a few months ago and realized I don't like the taste of it. Guess my tastes have changed over the years.
> Junek


Depending on how the tea was brewed, the blend, etc, it might be you had a bad batch.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm amazed that in my OLD age, I cannot stand the taste of tea. I've never liked hot tea but grew up drinking iced tea and we always had it with meals after I was married. But I tried to drink some a few months ago and realized I don't like the taste of it. Guess my tastes have changed over the years.
> Junek


I think one's tastes definitely change with time- I used to have a terrible sweet tooth, but now will go weeks before the craving hits- once went without chocolate for 7 years.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> You're probably right. Even if the second is a girl, they will still have the "heir and a spare"!
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> ...
> 
> Julie, sure hope the uninstall does the job. After this trip to NZ I'm sure there's not much left for anything, let alone a computer.
> That is funny having a good conversation with ex while working on the computer. Maybe that is the secret.:wink:
> ...


Seems to be working so far! Have to get back to living within my means!
Not sure about having solved the communication issues with the ex though- he usually has the ability to get me furious.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Diet Coke is my drink of choice!! But I have to limit myself to one a day or I'm up and down all night going to the bathroom. But caffeine has no effect on me at all. I can drink a cup of coffee right before bed and sleep all night!!
> Junek


Diet Coke for me too when I move from water. Prefer the taste to normal Coke as well.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

To the several who sent me the''You've Been Pinked'' message, my computer is not cooperating to forward it to anyone at all. 

Apologies to y'all.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, what a delight to take grands to Barnum & Bailey circus.
I am so proud, did a good job of cleaning bedroom. Then took two hour nap. Still low energy and bad diarrhea but feeling like I'm getting better. The bedroom smells so fresh without all that dust. Dust accumulates so fast on the desert.
Won't be walking as wind howling. But Sun is out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> To the several who sent me the''You've Been Pinked'' message, my computer is not cooperating to forward it to anyone at all.
> 
> Apologies to y'all.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Similarly my computer is refusing to acknowledge the attachment- so I can't see the sense in forwarding a blank!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Good morning to all. Sorry I have been missing the last several weeks but have been so busy packing up one house and then driving to Florida to our new home, getting it painted etc. that I haven't been able to keep in touch. Thanks so very much for the update from the last several weeks. So glad to be in Florida. We just missed all the nasty weather that has shown up. The pictures of snow in S.C. really made me thankful we missed all that. Chilly here today, the high is expected to be 53 degrees F. It has been in the 80's and sunny. Going on to Ft. Myers tomorrow to get our home there ready for our renters. Lots to do. Hope to be there just a week.
> 
> Love all the pictures that have been posted. Sorry to hear Sam's arm is giving him trouble, hopefully PT will help. Hope he is able to get his computer up and running, although it sounds like a huge problem has develped with it. Missing you Sam and wishing you nothing but the best.
> Julie glad you were able to clear your computer of all these extra programs and hope it continues to work well for you. Would miss you terribly if you weren't on.
> ...


Hope you are settled now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello dear friends. After 3 months in hospital recovering from a serious complication arising from my cancer treatment, I'm back on e mail and trying to get grasp of the tea party. I see that there's been much activity. I hope to be discharged this week and anticipate a long period of recovery. Your prayers and kind thoughts have been immense strengths. Its just great to be back in contact. With love, Valerie


How wonderful that you are finally feeling well enough to post and join us. the last 3 months must have been horrid and it sure will take you a long time to recover.
The last few weeks there is a summary of the previous week in the first few pages posted by me which will help you get some idea of what has been gping on. (I think this week and 3 weeks ago page 1 and last week page 3).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I think mine was caffeine last night. I got chilled last night coming home from supper and mad a cup of tea. The good stuff. I usually just use a tea bag but got out my loose tea and the tea ball. I had 15 minutes left on the timer for the bread and was sitting at the table reading a magazine that had come in the mail. I left the cup by the sink to make it easy to remove the tea ball with out dripping all over. You guessed it! I left the tea ball in that whole 15 minutes!!!! Hope I don't do that again for awhile.


I managed to do that all night the other night- but fortunately with a licroce tea not normal tea. Heated it up and had it instead of coffee.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I just went and looked at my jar of pumpkin pie spice. Silly thing just says spices. However, my grandma's pumpkin pie recipe calls for cloves, allspice and cinnamon all combined to make 1 teaspoon. Hope this helps if you can't find it already blended.
> 
> Also, someone, was it you? who wanted my buckeye candy recipe. Who ever it was was talking about Reese peanut butter cups.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tamie ()  Caren sent one too so I can use them both as Carens made much more than I am likely to want for now. 
It wasn't me who wanted the Buckeye Candy-I find it best just not ot look at things like this! However whoever it was should now find it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I didn't get a good photo of the baby DGD in her costume without other kids in the photo so here's one posted on FB earlier today by her Mom...she's quite the determined little girl---both girls are delightful, but certainly not shrinking violets. Love them to pieces!!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

So CUTE, Rookie


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Tami, your recipe for Buckeyes calls for paraffin. When my mother would make coconut eggs at Easter, she would mix the chocolate coating with paraffin also. I have wondered what is the purpose of it? The only thing I've ever used it for was to seal jars of jam.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, what a delight to take grands to Barnum & Bailey circus.
> I am so proud, did a good job of cleaning bedroom. Then took two hour nap. Still low energy and bad diarrhea but feeling like I'm getting better. The bedroom smells so fresh without all that dust. Dust accumulates so fast on the desert.
> Won't be walking as wind howling. But Sun is out.


Think you said you'd had Maya out yesterday, that sounds so good! Maybe tomorrow. Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

didn't realize the photos would come up so big....thanks for the comments, everyone.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Tami, your recipe for Buckeyes calls for paraffin. When my mother would make coconut eggs at Easter, she would mix the chocolate coating with paraffin also. I have wondered what is the purpose of it? The only thing I've ever used it for was to seal jars of jam.


I haven't a clue what the real reason is, but I would think perhaps to help harden it and give it a gloss?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Precious little girl, rookie!

I didn't realize Kate had so much pregnancy problems. My DS was sick practically the whole 9 months with all 3 of hers, but I really wasn't. Not fun at all.

I don't know why I have no energy, but it is starting to bug me. I have a feeling that it is lack of exercise. Guess I better take care of that!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think one's tastes definitely change with time- I used to have a terrible sweet tooth, but now will go weeks before the craving hits- once went without chocolate for 7 years.


Seven years :shock:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I didn't get a good photo of the baby DGD in her costume without other kids in the photo so here's one posted on FB earlier today by her Mom...she's quite the determined little girl---both girls are delightful, but certainly not shrinking violets. Love them to pieces!!


Sooooooooo cute


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Depending on how the tea was brewed, the blend, etc, it might be you had a bad batch.


I made it the same way I always do. Just rather have water, I guess. And I do love Diet Coke but limit myself to one a day and that's probably too many.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Diet Coke for me too when I move from water. Prefer the taste to normal Coke as well.


It's been so long since I've had any drinks with sugar that now they all taste like syrup and leave that icky gummy feeling in my throat!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I didn't get a good photo of the baby DGD in her costume without other kids in the photo so here's one posted on FB earlier today by her Mom...she's quite the determined little girl---both girls are delightful, but certainly not shrinking violets. Love them to pieces!!


Such a darling!! We sure have some cute "nieces and nephews"!!
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

siouxann said:


> Tami, your recipe for Buckeyes calls for paraffin. When my mother would make coconut eggs at Easter, she would mix the chocolate coating with paraffin also. I have wondered what is the purpose of it? The only thing I've ever used it for was to seal jars of jam.


The paraffin helps to keep the consistency needed to work with the chocolate while getting it to do what you want it to do, otherwise it hardens too soon. That is my understanding of working with chocolates.


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for the summary.

I was on a Quaker retreat last weekend. It was the smallest retreat that I've attended since becoming a Quaker. Even so, it gave us much to think about, and the food was wonderful. The cooks easily worked around my dairy allergy. The weather was perfect for a walk last Saturday. 

Monday was got to 80 degrees F here (I think it was a new record for northern Ohio), but it was cold & rainy last night & we had no trick-or-treaters (also a record). Then we lost power & sat in the dark for 2 hours, so that really put an end to trick or treat.

Two Friends of mine passed away this week. Wendel & Marie Cotton were married for 64 years. Marie was clearly dying for the last few weeks so everyone was focused on her, but then Wendel died of a heart attack in his sleep while Marie was in the room. Marie followed about 7 hours later. Now I guess that they really will be together forever. Marie was a knitter & avid reader; we would exchange letters in which I'd tell her about goings on in our Quaker Meeting (they were members of my Meeting but lived about an hour & half away), and she'd tell me about books she was reading & would clip things from newspapers & magazines that she thought would interest me.

I was nervous to come out to Wendel, but shortly after we met, he pulled me aside and said, "Young man, did I ever tell you about my roommate from college?" I told him that he hadn't, and he went on to tell me about his friend, Frank Robinson, who came out as gay to him in college in the 50's. Frank went on to write speeches for Harvey Milk & became a novelist. He was still writing a few years ago because the Cottons had his latest book. His best known book was "The Towering Inferno."

I have a prayer request. My friend Charlotte has to have major surgery on her foot on Monday. She has been having lots of trouble & pain with her feet, to the point that she can barely walk. She finally learned that her feet didn't form correctly back when she was a child, so a surgeon has to go in & do major surgery on each foot, one at a time,of course. 

I'll close with a funny story. I don't put the dry cat food in an airtight container. I just open the bag & put it in a closet. Apparently, a mostly empty bag of cat food is a good mouse trap because I've found mice in there several times. The other day I found a mouse, so I took the whole bag outside. The mouse scurried out, and my cat Matthew promptly pounced on it & then took it back inside so he could play with it some more, and the damned thing got away.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I haven't a clue what the real reason is, but I would think perhaps to help harden it and give it a gloss?


You're right on the hardening, and so it doesn't melt quite so fast in your hands.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

PtofValerie so glad to hear from you and that you are out of the hospital and resting and recovering.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Aran, glad you enjoyed your retreat.
Had another nap. This is ridiculous. I'm a tad ancient for sleeping beauty.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I have been so busy that today I have been tired all day. Good thing we get an extra hour of sleep this tonight. Matthew wanted me to share an updated version of the Burmese cat. He just added more shading to get more depth to the drawing. The other cat is in process so looks a bit strange currently. I am really liking it though. Last two pictures are from our Halloween fun at work.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Aran said:


> I'll close with a funny story. I don't put the dry cat food in an airtight container. I just open the bag & put it in a closet. Apparently, a mostly empty bag of cat food is a good mouse trap because I've found mice in there several times. The other day I found a mouse, so I took the whole bag outside. The mouse scurried out, and my cat Matthew promptly pounced on it & then took it back inside so he could play with it some more, and the damned thing got away.


Aran, prayers your way for Charlotte.

My cat story is similar-- was keeping DD#2's cat, an excellent mouser, when I saw her catch a mouse. Knowing she would play with it, I went towards her. She ran upstairs and was sitting in the middle of my large living room when I got there, mouse tail dangling from her mouth (mouse inside). When I stupidly yelled, she opened mouth to meow, mouse jumped out and got under some furniture.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Glad that you enjoyed your retreat, Aran. Sorry about your friends deaths, but it was nice that they went close together, for their sakes. 
Perhaps your cat will find the mouse again for you!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Excellent cat drawings, Matthew.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

martina said:


> Excellent cat drawings, Matthew.


And I would second that-- very lifelike but better.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have a couple of recipes that call for it but I don't have it so just use cinnamon, allspice & cloves in the same ratio as I use them when I make pumpkin pie


I use cinnamon, nutmeg, ginger and ground cloves don't have allspice. Will have to look for that


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Aran...So sorry to hear of the loss of your friends. I was expecting to read that they died in a car accident since they went just hours apart. I would not want a cat to let a mouse loose in my home. I would not be able to sleep knowing it is there. I hope you get rid of it soon.

Kansas g-ma...I agree that his drawing is very lifelike. I think it looks better than the picture. I anticipate that he will have that cat drawing done tomorrow and start on another of the cats. The finished drawing will have 4 cats on it. The unfinished drawing is the one he was working on while I was handing out candy. Even the children took a break about getting candy to admire his drawing talent.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Pup lover said:


> I use cinnamon, nutmeg, ginger and ground cloves don't have allspice. Will have to look for that


Good to see you on the tea party. How is the new job going for you? Any word on new opportunities for DH yet? I am certainly praying for him to find a more satisfying job.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pacer, Matthews cats are fabulous. Fun pics of jailhouse.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> She is good looking- sad she has to suffer so badly to have her children- have a feeling this may be the last!


My DGSs mom was that way when she was pregnant with him was in the hospital 3 or 4 times with dehydration from throwing up so much and she lost weight. Looked like a pregnant skeleton, she is tall and thin to begin with. She has said she won't have anymore which i understand.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello dear friends. After 3 months in hospital recovering from a serious complication arising from my cancer treatment, I'm back on e mail and trying to get  grasp of the tea party. I see that there's been much activity. I hope to be discharged this week and anticipate a long period of recovery. Your prayers and kind thoughts have been immense strengths. Its just great to be back in contact. With love, Valerie


So good to see you back here! Take care of yourself and visit as you can.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> We fall back 1 hour tomorrow so that may change it to 6 hrs. Makes it hard on those that forget, but worse is when we spring ahead.
> 
> We say fall back to remind us we go back an hour in the "Fall."
> 
> Spring ahead for the opposite in the "Spring."


Oops forgot we went back an hour last weekend, so that would've made it 6 hours, but if you're changing this weekend it'll be back to 5 again! :shock:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think one's tastes definitely change with time- I used to have a terrible sweet tooth, but now will go weeks before the craving hits- once went without chocolate for 7 years.


7years!!! I don't think I could manage 7 days. :roll:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

pacer said:


> Good to see you on the tea party. How is the new job going for you? Any word on new opportunities for DH yet? I am certainly praying for him to find a more satisfying job.


Im loving my job! It is a lot of new stuff and a lot more responsibility and tons to learn. A bit overwhelming especially after the seminar this last week realizing all the things I'm going to be responsible for but would rather be busy than bored and love the relaxed laid back atmosphere as opposed to my previous uptight, anal procrastinating boss.

DH is waiting to hear from a steel factory about a job hopefully early this week they were running a background check out sounds promising. He worked there before and they now have a hard time finding ppeople who know what they are doing so.....


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

PulLover, hope DH gets job.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sassafrass glad to hear that Dr doesn't think Crohns or Colitis. Hope they are able to get you some relief.

Rookie love the pictures of the grands, Hope that you are feeling better soon.

Prayers and hugs for all


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ptofValerie wrote:
Hello dear friends. After 3 months in hospital recovering from a serious complication arising from my cancer treatment, I'm back on e mail and trying to get grasp of the tea party. I see that there's been much activity. I hope to be discharged this week and anticipate a long period of recovery. Your prayers and kind thoughts have been immense strengths. Its just great to be back in contact. With love, Valerie

_______________________________

Valerie, how wonderful to hear from you. Prayers have continued for you and we haven't stopped missing you. So glad you will soon be well enough to go home. An answer to our prayers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said that her husband is still in a lot of pain and not much fun at the moment. She sends her love to everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> 7years!!! I don't think I could manage 7 days. :roll:


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> My DGSs mom was that way when she was pregnant with him was in the hospital 3 or 4 times with dehydration from throwing up so much and she lost weight. Looked like a pregnant skeleton, she is tall and thin to begin with. She has said she won't have anymore which i understand.


I was very sick with my first one but the second I hardly knew I was pregnant. I have been told it's often worst with the first for some reason.
That's why I always say it took me 6 yrs to get stupid again!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 wrote:
I think one's tastes definitely change with time- I used to have a terrible sweet tooth, but now will go weeks before the craving hits- once went without chocolate for 7 years.


7years!!! I don't think I could manage 7 days. 


Me too!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Aran, i'm glad the retreat was all that you had wanted. Sorry about your friends, but so "The Notebook" ending to their lives. All I have to say about the mouse is, yuck! That is one thing I don't like about indoor/outdoor cats. Mine would go in and out the doggie door and bring me presents. I almost stepped on a dead bird when I got out of bed one morning. I bragged about all my gifts to the fur baby, but told her that I really didn't need any gifts. Her love was enough!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lurker 2 wrote:
> I think one's tastes definitely change with time- I used to have a terrible sweet tooth, but now will go weeks before the craving hits- once went without chocolate for 7 years.
> 
> 7years!!! I don't think I could manage 7 days.
> ...


Oh, I would so echo the words of these two! Seven years? I'd just be dead and buried.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello to all. Just got on to check in on all of you, so I am reading backwards. Have been painting all day and did some baking. I seem to make more of a mess then I do cleaning up messes. Tomorrow will be the second coat of paint in this extra bedroom and then we will see how it looks. Then of course will have to put it all back together and will not have any more excuses about finishing the organizing. My goal is still to get most everything done by thanksgiving, since we will be having company here at the lake. 
It was a busy week at work. Worked five days this week and they were hard five days. Did a lot of paint consults with customers and general helping people decide on decorating trends.this coming week will work three days and one evening. I am having my mom come to our apt and stay for four days. We hope to do some shopping together and some baking. Plus just some catching up with each other time.
Now to read backwards and see what you all have been up to.
Hope all our well and getting rest and having great days.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

martina said:


> Excellent cat drawings, Matthew.


They are wonderful drawings as usual. Love the prisoners!!,


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Precious little girl, rookie!
> 
> I didn't realize Kate had so much pregnancy problems. My DS was sick practically the whole 9 months with all 3 of hers, but I really wasn't. Not fun at all.
> 
> I don't know why I have no energy, but it is starting to bug me. I have a feeling that it is lack of exercise. Guess I better take care of that!


I hope you feel better soon. If you don't get some energy back soon, you might want to see the dr.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Seven years :shock:


Yes, that's what I've heard, too. I never used to like green beans. I do now. Squash, cabbage rolls. Lots of things I never would eat as a kid, or even young adult. I am still a pretty picky eater in addition to my allergies, though.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> The paraffin helps to keep the consistency needed to work with the chocolate while getting it to do what you want it to do, otherwise it hardens too soon. That is my understanding of working with chocolates.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Aran said:


> Thanks for the summary.
> 
> I was on a Quaker retreat last weekend. It was the smallest retreat that I've attended since becoming a Quaker. Even so, it gave us much to think about, and the food was wonderful. The cooks easily worked around my dairy allergy. The weather was perfect for a walk last Saturday.
> 
> ...


Aran, so nice to hear from you again. I am so sorry about your friends passing. I had kept them in my prayers. Yes, they will be together forever now. M's aunt and uncle were the same way. She passed in the spring, and he made it until fall the same year. He had some medical problems but nothing serious. We all believe that he died of a broken heart.

Will keep Charlotte in my prayers also.

Darn cat! The cat and mouse both would not have been happy had I found the mouse! I have started keeping peppermint and lemon grass essential oils around. The peppermint helps keep mice away, and lemon grass helps keep spiders away. Take some dried peppermint and put it in a tin with the lid slightly open. I purchased dried peppermint at the time, but also got a ready made tin with dried peppermint and a cotton makeup remover pad, or piece of felt with a few drops of lemon grass on it, then that covered with more peppermint on top. Also bought the essential oils to make my own later. I can not leave the tin open. I have it in my bathroom at the other end of the house. If it is open, you can smell it in the garage at the other end of the house! With the doors closed! So I have it just tipped open a tiny bit, then every once in awhile I open it for a few minutes. It has certainly helped my spider issues. I am also going to put one in the RV for the winter. But you might want to put the cat food in an airtight container!

I enjoyed the little bit of time we got to visit at KAP!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> You're right on the hardening, and so it doesn't melt quite so fast in your hands.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Aran, glad you enjoyed your retreat.
> Had another nap. This is ridiculous. I'm a tad ancient for sleeping beauty.


Your body needs the rest. Your medical issues are wearing you out.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have been so busy that today I have been tired all day. Good thing we get an extra hour of sleep this tonight. Matthew wanted me to share an updated version of the Burmese cat. He just added more shading to get more depth to the drawing. The other cat is in process so looks a bit strange currently. I am really liking it though. Last two pictures are from our Halloween fun at work.


Love the pics! And that second cat of Matthew's just makes me want to reach out and snuggle it! Make good use of that extra hour and rest.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Aran, prayers your way for Charlotte.
> 
> My cat story is similar-- was keeping DD#2's cat, an excellent mouser, when I saw her catch a mouse. Knowing she would play with it, I went towards her. She ran upstairs and was sitting in the middle of my large living room when I got there, mouse tail dangling from her mouth (mouse inside). When I stupidly yelled, she opened mouth to meow, mouse jumped out and got under some furniture.


Oh NO!!! I have a mouse phobia. Sorry. Snakes are worse though.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> 7years!!! I don't think I could manage 7 days. :roll:


I know I couldn't! Well, I did for 3 months when dr. ordered absolutely no caffeine, but when that 3 months was up!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Im loving my job! It is a lot of new stuff and a lot more responsibility and tons to learn. A bit overwhelming especially after the seminar this last week realizing all the things I'm going to be responsible for but would rather be busy than bored and love the relaxed laid back atmosphere as opposed to my previous uptight, anal procrastinating boss.
> 
> DH is waiting to hear from a steel factory about a job hopefully early this week they were running a background check out sounds promising. He worked there before and they now have a hard time finding ppeople who know what they are doing so.....


Here's hoping the job comes thru for your DH.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> AZ Sticks said that her husband is still in a lot of pain and not much fun at the moment. She sends her love to everyone.


Keeping him in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was very sick with my first one but the second I hardly knew I was pregnant. I have been told it's often worst with the first for some reason.
> That's why I always say it took me 6 yrs to get stupid again!


I was only really sick with DD once, didn't drink root beer again! But if I cooked it, I couldn't eat it. If we ate out, I could eat because I wasn't smelling just one meal. With DS I was a lot sicker and for about 4 months. With the third, it was even worse. I knew when I miscarried because i was sick one day and wasn't the next @ just 3 months.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you. Think you are right. I'm just tired of being tired.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, thank you. Think you are right. I'm just tired of being tired.


I do understand the being tired of being tired! That's part of my fibromyalgia. Luckily it is usually when I have over done to begin with, then it takes me a lot longer to recuperate. After the engine show in Sept. I dragged for two weeks. And the kids did half of the cooking for me.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pacer, Matthews cats are amazing, the 2nd one looks so real, he just keeps getting better.
Aran, sorry you have lost your 2 friends, it is amazing to me how often couples who have been together for so many years die so close together, as someone else said, maybe a broken heart.
Puplover, I'm glad you are liking the new job, hopefully your DH will soon find one he likes.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think one's tastes definitely change with time- I used to have a terrible sweet tooth, but now will go weeks before the craving hits- once went without chocolate for 7 years.


I've changed tastes in the opposite way, chocs and sweet stuff are my downfall, but in the past I was indifferent to most sweet stuff. The other major change has been that I now cannot drink my coffee black, or even particularly strong.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Pacer, "prisoner no 1" pics are such fun, and Matthew's art work is just getting better and better.
Aran, thank you for the news of your retreat, and mouse escape. Good wishes for your friend's operation.
As for the extended morning sickness, Selina's DM certainly has a lot in common with Katherine, DofC! I was lucky and got over it quite early.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Lol! I did get back to sleep the calming tea helped. I got to bed at 10 o'clock last night and Im up at 4am! I guess it's the weather change that affects my sleep. Looks lik a nap today. I'd better go for now and get to bed while I'm feeling sleepy again.
Valerie, I'm so glad to see you back but I was sorry to hear of your time in the hospital.


Kansas g-ma said:


> Hope you got to sleep. I have nights like that and friends tell me they do also. Not fun. Too bad I didn't keep a couple of those college textbooks that used to put me to sleep in the bath tub!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I didn't get a good photo of the baby DGD in her costume without other kids in the photo so here's one posted on FB earlier today by her Mom...she's quite the determined little girl---both girls are delightful, but certainly not shrinking violets. Love them to pieces!!


She looks adorable. No wonder you love them both to pieces.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Valerie, so good to see you posting, we have been worrying about you, hope you arrow on the road to recovery.
> P


Sure hope the recovery is as quick as an arrow now. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Aran*, I enjoyed reading your beautiful post. Prayers for your Friends that have passed and prayers for Charlotte.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pacer, I am a lovely laugh at your photos "behind bars". Brillant drawings as usual. Thank you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> PulLover, hope DH gets job.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think one's tastes definitely change with time- I used to have a terrible sweet tooth, but now will go weeks before the craving hits- once went without chocolate for 7 years.


No sign of that here!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Aran said:


> Thanks for the summary.
> 
> I was on a Quaker retreat last weekend. It was the smallest retreat that I've attended since becoming a Quaker. Even so, it gave us much to think about, and the food was wonderful. The cooks easily worked around my dairy allergy. The weather was perfect for a walk last Saturday.
> 
> ...


How sad for others- but how nice for them that neither had to live without the other. Was this the lady you mentioned a couple of weeks ago? So he won't be living without her- and now they are still togeher in the bset place they could be.
Of course we can be praying for Charlotte as she faces surgery.
Like the mouse story- and those that I see follow yours.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Pup lover said:


> Im loving my job! It is a lot of new stuff and a lot more responsibility and tons to learn. A bit overwhelming especially after the seminar this last week realizing all the things I'm going to be responsible for but would rather be busy than bored and love the relaxed laid back atmosphere as opposed to my previous uptight, anal procrastinating boss.
> 
> DH is waiting to hear from a steel factory about a job hopefully early this week they were running a background check out sounds promising. He worked there before and they now have a hard time finding ppeople who know what they are doing so.....


I am so happy for you to have a job you are truly enjoying. It sure makes getting going in the day a bit easier. I am sure DH will pass his background check without any difficulty and his nursing training can be helpful in other aspects of life besides working in that field so not a waste of time. Let us know how it goes for him as we continue to pray for him.

If you have any autistic children in your school, you could show them one of Matthew's cards and tell them he is autistic as well. It is nice to be able to share hope with others who struggle.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Good morning,

I've been up since 4:45am CST. No extra hour of sleep here. I'm all caught up on K P and KTP so will knit for awhile until DH gets up.

I hope everyone has a good day-it will be cool and sunny here, not cold and windy as it has been for the past two days. Sadly, almost all our leaves are gone. It really has been a beautiful autumn this year-I've really enjoyed the colors.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Cashmeregma. If you ever saw the girls' fathers (2 different marriages) you'd never think the girls looked like me. But I appreciate the comment as I think my girls are beautiful (what mom doesn't!) Both the girls say they have my smile.....who knows. I'm very proud of both of them. And yes, thank goodness the dongle is now cooperating. I just finished embroidering on some towels and a picture for DD & SIL for a wedding gift. Since they were combining two households there was little they needed but SIL is a Georgia Bulldog fanatic (University of Georgia here in Athens) so I made towels for their second bathroom to go along with that theme. (Bathroom painted red). They turned ut quite well even if I say so myself.


Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, so glad the dongle is working again. You do such amazing work. Oh, I see I posted to you twice. There's more below somewhere for you.
> 
> Gwen, what a beautiful wedding. The wedding dress is so beautiful and she looks gorgeous. I think she looks just like you.
> Other DD is also so beautiful in her red dress. Quite a bevy of beauties for sure. Love the red and white. Your blouse is so lovely too. Great choice!
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, there are several of us on here with FM. Change of seasons seems to aggravate condition.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Aran so sorry about Marie and Wendel. You had earlier asked for prayer for Marie as I do remember. Yes, they certainly will be together forever now. Don't know if they had any children or other family but sending prayers for comfort for you and others that may have been close to them.

Funny story about he mouse & cat. Our cat has become quite the squirrel catcher. I am constantly finding the bodies of squirrels as of course Alfred brings them into the house. Silly cat.

Will add your friend Charlotte to my prayer list. I hope the surgery will go well for her.


Aran said:


> Thanks for the summary.
> 
> I was on a Quaker retreat last weekend. It was the smallest retreat that I've attended since becoming a Quaker. Even so, it gave us much to think about, and the food was wonderful. The cooks easily worked around my dairy allergy. The weather was perfect for a walk last Saturday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the drawings. The one in progress looks so identical to the photo he's using. I haven't forgotten to send pictures of Sydney; just haven't taken any yet. Also loved the jail pictures.


pacer said:


> I have been so busy that today I have been tired all day. Good thing we get an extra hour of sleep this tonight. Matthew wanted me to share an updated version of the Burmese cat. He just added more shading to get more depth to the drawing. The other cat is in process so looks a bit strange currently. I am really liking it though. Last two pictures are from our Halloween fun at work.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Aran said:


> Thanks for the summary.
> 
> I was on a Quaker retreat last weekend. It was the smallest retreat that I've attended since becoming a Quaker. Even so, it gave us much to think about, and the food was wonderful. The cooks easily worked around my dairy allergy. The weather was perfect for a walk last Saturday.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry to hear about your friends but knowing they're together forever is comforting. But I know you'll miss them. I'm adding your friend to my prayers. I can really sympathize with her and aching feet. Arthritis in mine have deformed my toes and is so painful I can no longer wear shoes. But with being wheelchair bound, slippers do me nicely. I do pray her surgery will be successful.
I keep dry cat food in a large plastic container with a top that fits snugly. Otherwise it would be stale before it's all gone. I never thought about mice!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have been so busy that today I have been tired all day. Good thing we get an extra hour of sleep this tonight. Matthew wanted me to share an updated version of the Burmese cat. He just added more shading to get more depth to the drawing. The other cat is in process so looks a bit strange currently. I am really liking it though. Last two pictures are from our Halloween fun at work.


Love Matthew's cats. I really enjoyed seeing the work in progress.
Mt Dew and brownies are a great substitute for bread and water. Glad your sentence was shorter than the other prisoner!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Im loving my job! It is a lot of new stuff and a lot more responsibility and tons to learn. A bit overwhelming especially after the seminar this last week realizing all the things I'm going to be responsible for but would rather be busy than bored and love the relaxed laid back atmosphere as opposed to my previous uptight, anal procrastinating boss.
> 
> DH is waiting to hear from a steel factory about a job hopefully early this week they were running a background check out sounds promising. He worked there before and they now have a hard time finding ppeople who know what they are doing so.....


I'm so glad the job is such a good fit for you!! I'll definitely keep your DH's job prospect in my prayers.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I didn't get a good photo of the baby DGD in her costume without other kids in the photo so here's one posted on FB earlier today by her Mom...she's quite the determined little girl---both girls are delightful, but certainly not shrinking violets. Love them to pieces!!


How beautiful!!! Aren't grandchildren the best. I agree, love them so much. She sure is precious and looks quite huggable. You will have to give her a hug and kiss from all her KTP aunts and uncles and especially Auntie Cashmere.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bonnie7591 wrote:

Valerie, so good to see you posting, we have been worrying about you, hope you arrow on the road to recovery.
P
Darowil wrote:
Sure hope the recovery is as quick as an arrow now. 


Spell check strikes again!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Darn, I woke up with a sore throat, stuffy sinuses and a cough...glad I didn't have that while up with the DGD's. It may be just an accumulated allergic reaction to the cat which I normally get while there---but since there is only one cat now, maybe the reaction to the build up was even less. Doesn't matter; I'll just take some meds-have some Olbas tea and straighten up the house a little before DD#1 and her friend come to stay the night. They are up here for a conference which is over today. They'll head back to Springfield tomorrow. I'll keep my distance from them since they're both school teachers and don't need to catch whatever it is. I'm sure glad I made the extra meal for us while I was up at DS's house so there's plenty for them to eat.
> 
> Here are pictures of the two oldest DGC in their Halloween costumes - Bumblebee is one of the Transformers and Minnie Mouse without her ears. I'll have to wait and post the one of the baby DGD who was the cutest little elephant. There's also a recent photo of DGS -- the Halloween costumed kid could be anybody since his face is totally covered.


I sure hope it passes soon, sucks to not feel well. 
Cute kids, your granddaughter is just adorable.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello dear friends. After 3 months in hospital recovering from a serious complication arising from my cancer treatment, I'm back on e mail and trying to get grasp of the tea party. I see that there's been much activity. I hope to be discharged this week and anticipate a long period of recovery. Your prayers and kind thoughts have been immense strengths. Its just great to be back in contact. With love, Valerie


So very glad to see you back, and even happier to see that you are doing so much better, will be so nice to get discharged and back home, a long slow recovery is better than the alternative for sure. 
HUGS!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow Mary, no wonder you were tired when you and Matthew got home from the halloween festivities at church, I know you said you had 600 but wow, you all really go all out, how fantastic. 
I love that the girl who one bingo shared her winnings, what a sweetheart, makes a good start to a day to read about young people doing wonderful things like that. 
Hi Matthew!! That was very sweet of him to make sure you had someplace to sit, he is very thoughtful. :thumbup: 
Have a good day.
HUGS!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Typical of them, at least at my house!


 :XD:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Good morning!!! It is a lovely cold morning here. Most of the leaves are finally off the trees and you can tell things are a changin'  I did remember to set the clocks back last night, so that was a good thing. I'm trying to think of something good for dinner today but am coming up empty. I may have to look to DH for inspiration. Usually he doesn't give me a lot of ideas but every now and again he surprises me 

It will be another football day in the house today and I'm think I've figured out the pattern for a pretty little tatted angel that I've been admiring from a photo. My sis-in-law collects angels so I always try to look for something with an angel theme for her  

Kitty Cocoa actually wanted to go under the covers last night - she's such a funny little kitty. She can't understand why she can't go outside on the deck anymore and just sits and stares out the door. DH opened the door slightly and the cold wind hit her right in the face. She turned and ran so fast...I think she's under the bed. No worries, she will get DH back later on, when he's sitting on the couch. She'll sneak up on him from behind and whack him a couple of times. You know what they say: Payback's a b.....  

Hope you all have a wonderful day. I'll post photos of the angel, if she becomes photogenic...right now she looks kinda crooked...leave it to me


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Cloudy, looking like rain here on a chilly Sabbath. I love the way that the clouds hang on the tops of the mountains. Choir followed by church for me. 
I have the chili made ready for lunch so all is in order for a quiet day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

A very grey dreary morning , we are under a snowfall warning but so far it is melting as it comes, freezing rain also in the forcast. Oh, good, ice under the snow, that's all we need. This is when I'm glad I don't HAVE to go anywhere.
We are invited to DH cousins for supper, just a few mies south on a gravel road so no worries about ice to get there.
We don't change time, the only province in Canada to stay the same all year. I'm not sure if there are places in the US too?

I took this picture down when I was cleaning, I made it for DH for Christmas a few years ago. We had seen a picture when in Arizona that was similar but was a sand painting. Have any of you seen those. They are truly amazing, made by gluing dyed sand to a drawing, such inticate detail. BUT the one he like was $1200 so needless to say, we didn't buy it so I tried to come close


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie, that is a beautiful piece of embroidery.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie, your cross stitched picture is a real work of art. How long did that take to design and stitch? It looks very intricate.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow Bonnie, with a beautiful piece of work such as yours, no sand painting is needed. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> re places in the US too?
> 
> I took this picture down when I was cleaning, I made it for DH for Christmas a few years ago.
> 
> Wow, Bonnie, that is absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

martina said:


> Bonnie, that is a beautiful piece of embroidery.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Brillant


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, love your picture. What talent.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie...That is a beautiful cross stitch as well as a gift of love.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> A very grey dreary morning , we are under a snowfall warning but so far it is melting as it comes, freezing rain also in the forcast. Oh, good, ice under the snow, that's all we need. This is when I'm glad I don't HAVE to go anywhere.
> We are invited to DH cousins for supper, just a few mies south on a gravel road so no worries about ice to get there.
> We don't change time, the only province in Canada to stay the same all year. I'm not sure if there are places in the US too?
> 
> I took this picture down when I was cleaning, I made it for DH for Christmas a few years ago. We had seen a picture when in Arizona that was similar but was a sand painting. Have any of you seen those. They are truly amazing, made by gluing dyed sand to a drawing, such inticate detail. BUT the one he like was $1200 so needless to say, we didn't buy it so I tried to come close


Beautiful picture. Having done cross stitch, I know how much love and time you put into making this.
Junek


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey chickees Hope you are all doing wonderful. Mom gave me the job of posting Morning coffee and I am sorry to say but I have slept through my alarm every morning :/


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hey chickees Hope you are all doing wonderful. Mom gave me the job of posting Morning coffee and I am sorry to say but I have slept through my alarm every morning :/


It is ok . We will forgive you!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Found this on FB and had to share.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Found this on FB and had to share.


That is very funny! :XD: :XD:


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind thoughts about Marie & Wendel. I think that it's kind of beautiful that they passed together.

I talked to my friend Charlotte last night. She wasn't very coherent because she had to go off of HRT before the surgery & her hormones are all out of whack. When I told her that I have asked several people to pray for her, she told me that she really appreciates it, and I do, too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Aran, keeping your friend, Charlotte in prayer.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> Bonnie, your cross stitched picture is a real work of art. How long did that take to design and stitch? It looks very intricate.


No designing, it was a kit, I don't remember if it was from Mary Maxim or Herrschners. It took several months. I love doing cross stitch but my eyes are getting so bad I'm sure I won't be able to do it for too much longer


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

I forgot to tell people that I took a small garbage bag full of yarn from the swap at KAP & finally mailed it to the prison in Marysville, OH. I sent them 8 lbs., 11 oz. of yarn, and they were very appreciative. I took it to the post office & said that I wanted to ship it the cheapest way possible. I was surprised when the post master said that it only cost $11 & would get there in 5-7 days, and it got there in 5 days. Of course, it wasn't going very far as far as mail goes. Still, I will keep them in mind if I ever get some free or really cheap crafting supplies.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No designing, it was a kit, I don't remember if it was from Mary Maxim or Herrschners. It took several months. I love doing cross stitch but my eyes are getting so bad I'm sure I won't be able to do it for too much longer


Kit or designed, it is still very beautiful. and I can well imagine the amount of work it took!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> A very grey dreary morning , we are under a snowfall warning but so far it is melting as it comes, freezing rain also in the forcast. Oh, good, ice under the snow, that's all we need. This is when I'm glad I don't HAVE to go anywhere.
> We are invited to DH cousins for supper, just a few mies south on a gravel road so no worries about ice to get there.
> We don't change time, the only province in Canada to stay the same all year. I'm not sure if there are places in the US too?
> 
> I took this picture down when I was cleaning, I made it for DH for Christmas a few years ago. We had seen a picture when in Arizona that was similar but was a sand painting. Have any of you seen those. They are truly amazing, made by gluing dyed sand to a drawing, such inticate detail. BUT the one he like was $1200 so needless to say, we didn't buy it so I tried to come close


Bonnie, that is beautiful!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hey chickees Hope you are all doing wonderful. Mom gave me the job of posting Morning coffee and I am sorry to say but I have slept through my alarm every morning :/


No problem, post it anytime - on this site it's always morning somewhere!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Nope! She wasn't sure what to think until I found one her size.


 Too cute.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Jamie....that's perfectly fine...glad you're getting some sleep. I hope things are going fine for you and we'll take coffee any time of the day.



Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hey chickees Hope you are all doing wonderful. Mom gave me the job of posting Morning coffee and I am sorry to say but I have slept through my alarm every morning :/


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hey chickees Hope you are all doing wonderful. Mom gave me the job of posting Morning coffee and I am sorry to say but I have slept through my alarm every morning :/


That's ok...but we miss your mom and I know you do, too.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just want to say that DH built the first fire for the season in the wood burning stove tonight. The living room is in and pleasantly warm this evening. I went and bought 2 cases of fatwood at Lowes (home improvement store) so I am set hopefully for the winter. I don't think we've ever had to have a fire beforeThanksgiving. Had a freeze warning last night and again tonight but it will be up to 70 by mid week. Crazy. I know this is silly for so many of you up north but here in the south this is jut too cold already. I saw where many folks in the north already have a good bit of snow. Stay warm ya'll! 
I'm off to knit; making DH a new winter hat. The pattern is called Earwarmer and is by LittleTurtleKnits.com. I think I purchased it on either Craftsy or Annies (don't remember which one) but can also be purchased at LittleTurtleKnits.com and can be made for kids thru adult sizes. I think he will like it because it is like a beanie knit hat but the brim is shaped longer over the ears and down the back of the neck. TTYL


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I think I saw that our high for the week is to be about 56 degrees F. I don't want to get out my winter coat yet and Matthew is still running around in shorts. I usually tell him to switch to jeans once the snow sticks around. Both boys only wear t-shirts year round. Matthew sold some of his cards at church today. One person asked him to bring them and then more people bought from him as well. Since he does not push the sales of his cards, people are delighted when he does bring them in. He waited until the last service was over before getting them out. He also was asked to do another drawing before Christmas. It will be a Christmas gift from a father to his son. That is so touching. 

Gwen...I would enjoy sitting by a fire in the fireplace.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

pacer said:


> I think I saw that our high for the week is to be about 56 degrees F. I don't want to get out my winter coat yet and Matthew is still running around in shorts. I usually tell him to switch to jeans once the snow sticks around. Both boys only wear t-shirts year round. Matthew sold some of his cards at church today. One person asked him to bring them and then more people bought from him as well. Since he does not push the sales of his cards, people are delighted when he does bring them in. He waited until the last service was over before getting them out. He also was asked to do another drawing before Christmas. It will be a Christmas gift from a father to his son. That is so touching.
> 
> That is so neat. Matthew is a true artist, so talented.
> 
> Gwen...I would enjoy sitting by a fire in the fireplace.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lovely day-- dinner theater trip to KC. Saw Morgan Fairchild in "Murder Among Friends"--a comedy. Very good play and food was fantastic. There were 3 kinds of veggies, one a squash/red pepper combo, garlic mashed potatoes, parmesan polenta with Italian spinach pesto, Hawaiian BBQ pork, fried basa with sweet pickle aioli and bacon risotto with onions and peas. I didn't eat any chicken or beef because I wanted to buy dessert-- Reese's pots de crème-- very rich dark chocolate with a touch of peanut butter, very yummy. May not need supper. Had lovely table mates and nice seat mate. Knit most of the way there and most of the way home until it got a bit dark.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kansas, dinner trip sounds delightful.
Matthew, that cat is more real than an actual photo of a cat. You have work dreadful talent.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Matthew your Burmese cat looks so soft I want to pet him. Love the tiger cat too

I just saw the finished drawing of the tiger cat, it looks just like one of ours!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie, I love your cross stitch! My eyes wouldn't do anything that tiny!! It seems like the gift is even better than what you would have bought.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Mary, please tell Matthew that his cats are lovely. He just keeps getting more artistic with every project. He is an amazing young man.

I guess your boys are hot natured! I am, too. I hate wearing coats or sweaters. I will sometimes wear long sleeved shirts, but most of the time it's just regular T-shirts. I really wish I could wear sweaters. I love the look of them.

Beautiful cross-stitch, Bonnie. I haven't done any in a while and probably won't as the eyes just can't see things that small.

Pups and I are tired. I think it's the time change. I did sleep well last night and had a little more energy today. Getting my hair done tomorrow, but that's about all I have planned so far. DD asked me to knit a baby hat for a shower on Saturday, so that will be my knitting.

May check back later, but if not, have a good night/day. Hugs to all!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kansas, sounds like a great meal & show, what fun!

Pacer, tell Matthew that cat is awesome! No wonder he s getting so many commissions.

Thanks for all the nice comments on my picture.

We just got home, it's still snowing great big flakes, it has snowed all day but is now staying, very wet heavy snow, about 3 inches on the ground & supposed to continue for the next 2 days, if it keeps at this rate it is going to be deep. I even got out my winter coat.
I've been making hats & mitts for the school, I've now got 3 hats & 6 pairs of mitts, will drop them off next time I'm in town, looks like they are done just in time. A friend gave e a whole garbage bag of yarn from her aunts estate sale so I'm trying to do charity things with it.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I finally found my way through my scribbles on how I thought to tat up the angel I saw in a photo...boy was I wrong. Lots of restarts and wasted string later, I think I have it. I only managed to poke my finger badly once but it didn't break the skin - whew. Think I will make some picots on the outside of the wings next time and see what it looks like. Such fun


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Bonnie7591 wrote:
> 
> Valerie, so good to see you posting, we have been worrying about you, hope you arrow on the road to recovery.
> P
> ...


Yes- but I was struck by how apt a mistake it was. Some are very good indeed.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

gottastch said:


> I finally found my way through my scribbles on how I thought to tat up the angel I saw in a photo...boy was I wrong. Lots of restarts and wasted string later, I think I have it. I only managed to poke my finger badly once but it didn't break the skin - whew. Think I will make some picots on the outside of the wings next time and see what it looks like. Such fun


so lovely!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> I finally found my way through my scribbles on how I thought to tat up the angel I saw in a photo...boy was I wrong. Lots of restarts and wasted string later, I think I have it. I only managed to poke my finger badly once but it didn't break the skin - whew. Think I will make some picots on the outside of the wings next time and see what it looks like. Such fun


Your angel is beautiful- and you've been suffering for your art!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Love Matthew's latest pictures. He has captured the markings on the cats so well. As some have already said, his drawings get better and better. What a great talent he has.
Gottastch is another talented lady. Just love your angel. 
What a great group of artists we have on this forum.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Matthew's portrait of the cat is wonderful. Such talent!

The angel is so pretty but I am sorry that you had pain for such a lovely result. I am in awe. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I finally found my way through my scribbles on how I thought to tat up the angel I saw in a photo...boy was I wrong. Lots of restarts and wasted string later, I think I have it. I only managed to poke my finger badly once but it didn't break the skin - whew. Think I will make some picots on the outside of the wings next time and see what it looks like. Such fun


That is so lovely, Kathy! I can see a few of those decorating yours and other's trees!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Goodness it has been quiet on the Tea Party recently! I had expected pages to read! oh well will have to find something else to do! Hip has been playing up- but doctor tomorrow a.m., Got my bed de-fluffed (Ringo fluff) and my new deep fitted sheet on, with Zara's help- so I have a comfy beginning, but it gets so sore as the night progresses. We are being blasted by fireworks last night and this, and it will only get worse. They are talking of display only there have been so many fires and injuries already, people do such crazy things with them. The Fire Service is not happy.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I finally found my way through my scribbles on how I thought to tat up the angel I saw in a photo...boy was I wrong. Lots of restarts and wasted string later, I think I have it. I only managed to poke my finger badly once but it didn't break the skin - whew. Think I will make some picots on the outside of the wings next time and see what it looks like. Such fun


That is beautiful!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes- but I was struck by how apt a mistake it was. Some are very good indeed.


I still love Sam's 'hostess with thermostats'! (Hostess with the mostest)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Just marking my spot.... days late. :shock: Oh boy so far behind....


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Good morning from a bright and sunny West coast. I don't have anything planned for today other than a huge ironing which I may or may not get round to, depending on how the spirit moves me! You're right Julie, we haven't been as chatty recently, I think we're all missing Sam.  I hope he gets his computer fixed soon. I had a lovely weekend with the girls, sometimes I think none of us have changed at all in the 45 years that we've known each other, and that's not always a good thing! My friend Katie was very upset as her GS's girlfriend has cut off all communication with their family and this means Katie's not getting to see her 3 year old GGS. No-one thought that this relationship would work out (the couple were both 16 when the unplanned baby was born) but it's still very sad.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Morning Denise!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Goodness it has been quiet on the Tea Party recently! I had expected pages to read! oh well will have to find something else to do! Hip has been playing up- but doctor tomorrow a.m., Got my bed de-fluffed (Ringo fluff) and my new deep fitted sheet on, with Zara's help- so I have a comfy beginning, but it gets so sore as the night progresses. We are being blasted by fireworks last night and this, and it will only get worse. They are talking of display only there have been so many fires and injuries already, people do such crazy things with them. The Fire Service is not happy.


I am sorry your hip is playing up. I do hope the Dr can help. Fireworks are terrible things. Trixie gets very upset with them. How is Ringo? We haven't had any yet but there is time yet and the weather has been rainy.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Good morning, Kate. Bright with very heavy showers in Wales. I am glad you had a good weekend with your friends. Sorry though to hear about your friend's family difficulties. It is so sad when this happens as everyone suffers.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks Darrowil for starting us off this week.  

And again thanks for the summary.... very helpful. :thumbup: 

Valerie... 3 months in hospital!! Oh gosh, I hope you are a lot better now and we look forward to hearing from you again when you are able.

Sam and others with computer problems... dont they drive you mad when they are not working.

Yay Caren... have a wonderful time in the UK.

Now I cant remember what else I wanted to respond to. 

I dont know where each day goes at the moment. LOL I have been out for tea a couple of times in the last few days, other evenings it seems that I am just pottering around, watering plants, bringing in washing etc etc and by the time I get peace and quiet for computer I have been ready to go to bed.
Serena has improved, but still has a cold and a bit of a cough ... we are using the repeat of the antibiotic.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am sorry that Serena is still on well. I do hope she is better soon. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> A very grey dreary morning , we are under a snowfall warning but so far it is melting as it comes, freezing rain also in the forcast. Oh, good, ice under the snow, that's all we need. This is when I'm glad I don't HAVE to go anywhere.
> We are invited to DH cousins for supper, just a few mies south on a gravel road so no worries about ice to get there.
> We don't change time, the only province in Canada to stay the same all year. I'm not sure if there are places in the US too?
> 
> I took this picture down when I was cleaning, I made it for DH for Christmas a few years ago. We had seen a picture when in Arizona that was similar but was a sand painting. Have any of you seen those. They are truly amazing, made by gluing dyed sand to a drawing, such inticate detail. BUT the one he like was $1200 so needless to say, we didn't buy it so I tried to come close


Thats great work, well done.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hey chickees Hope you are all doing wonderful. Mom gave me the job of posting Morning coffee and I am sorry to say but I have slept through my alarm every morning :/


You can always post our afternoon coffee- and anyway whenever you post it is likely to be morning for someone,

I see Kate said the same thing- must be the being somewhere else that makes us think that way.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Pumpkin Patch!


Thanks for posting more photos from KAP etc.

Beautiful photos of your grandchildren.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, I have had a marathon uninstall on the computer- there was a rash of weird programs install them selves over night and yesterday- so I have gone through all the programs working out which ones sound suspicious and deleting the multiple antivirus programs that had got into the mix, I am back to one only antivirus, and hopefully the problem has been solved!
> Thank you so much Margaret for standing in at such short notice! I think the synopses are a brilliant idea- and it is good to have them close to the opening!
> No knitting accomplished but life without a computer these days is a bit unthinkable! Thank goodness (and hopefully) I am avoiding having to use the Library computer!
> So thanks to all who have expressed concern at my predicament. Hopefully I am on track to the solution!


I hope so too. We need you on here with us.  :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I finally found my way through my scribbles on how I thought to tat up the angel I saw in a photo...boy was I wrong. Lots of restarts and wasted string later, I think I have it. I only managed to poke my finger badly once but it didn't break the skin - whew. Think I will make some picots on the outside of the wings next time and see what it looks like. Such fun


What a beutiful angel.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Found out yesterday that the lightening I showed last week struck our church and wiped out its computer system. Having to replace them all, don't know if the backups also knocked out.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> You can always post our afternoon coffee- and anyway whenever you post it is likely to be morning for someone,
> 
> I see Kate said the same thing- must be the being somewhere else that makes us think that way.


Great minds think alike! :lol: What time is it there so I can try & get the time difference sorted out in my head?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Good morning, Kate. Bright with very heavy showers in Wales. I am glad you had a good weekend with your friends. Sorry though to hear about your friend's family difficulties. It is so sad when this happens as everyone suffers.


Morning Norma! It's not looking so great here now, very cloudy all of a sudden.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Found out yesterday that the lightening I showed last week struck our church and wiped out its computer system. Having to replace them all, don't know if the backups also knocked out.


Oh dear, are they covered by insurance or is it an 'act of God'? That would be ironic!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am sorry that Serena is still on well. I do hope she is better soon. :thumbup:


Me too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Oh dear, are they covered by insurance or is it an 'act of God'? That would be ironic!


No idea- it sure would wouldn't it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Great minds think alike! :lol: What time is it there so I can try & get the time difference sorted out in my head?


9.47.
On your ipad (yours is an ipad isn't it?) under clock I can put about 5 different times in so when I click on it it brings up a number of times. Think it was there when I got it, don't think I added it.
So currently it is 1220am tomorrow in NZ, 950pm here (Minday), 1120 am for you and 620 am in New York - but don't know if that works for Ohio at this stage as don't know who has summer time and who doesn't. And just for good measure in China it is 7.20pm. I can tell youthat Japan is 8.20 pm but no idea why htat is in there- maybe it came on there and I haven't decied on anything to replace it with.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> 9.47.
> On your ipad (yours is an ipad isn't it?) under clock I can put about 5 different times in so when I click on it it brings up a number of times. Think it was there when I got it, don't think I added it.
> So currently it is 1220am tomorrow in NZ, 950pm here (Minday), 1120 am for you and 620 am in New York - but don't know if that works for Ohio at this stage as don't know who has summer time and who doesn't. And just for good measure in China it is 7.20pm. I can tell youthat Japan is 8.20 pm but no idea why htat is in there- maybe it came on there and I haven't decied on anything to replace it with.


It is an iPad I've got and I had a look at my settings, but can't see anything I can change, but that could well just be me! I'll ask DS to have a look at it for me as that would be handy to have.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Margaret, your postappeared here at 6:23am and I read it at 7:02am Monday. If I remember correctly all of the USA is now on Standard (or ''sun time''). 

Everywhere east of the Mississippi River (which flows through the middle of the country) is on Eastern Standard time. So this includes Ohio but not Illinois (where Rookie and Pup lover live). So they are at 6:02am.

Poledra and Sorlenna may be on Mountain Standard time; and Sassafras is on Pacific Standard time in California on the far West coast. Here it is 5:02am for them and Sassafras is at 4:02am.

AZ Sticks is in Arizona which has chosen to stay on Standard time throughout the year; and I am not certain just where Pacific and Mountain times divide through the Rocky Mountains.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> It is an iPad I've got and I had a look at my settings, but can't see anything I can change, but that could well just be me! I'll ask DS to have a look at it for me as that would be handy to have.


It's not in settings, its my front 'page' called clock and has a picture of a wait for itclock face. Which I've just noticed tells me the correct time and has a second hand.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorry Serena is still fighting the cold, hope she is all better soon.

Tatted angel is just lovely. IMHO the wings show up better w/o picots-- picots define the "dress" quite well.

PJ, whenever would be lovely-- we know you young'ns need your sleep! It is fun to have you join us. What are you crocheting now?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny West coast. I don't have anything planned for today other than a huge ironing which I may or may not get round to, depending on how the spirit moves me! You're right Julie, we haven't been as chatty recently, I think we're all missing Sam.  I hope he gets his computer fixed soon. I had a lovely weekend with the girls, sometimes I think none of us have changed at all in the 45 years that we've known each other, and that's not always a good thing! My friend Katie was very upset as her GS's girlfriend has cut off all communication with their family and this means Katie's not getting to see her 3 year old GGS. No-one thought that this relationship would work out (the couple were both 16 when the unplanned baby was born) but it's still very sad.


I think it is so mean when families do things like that- suffering from an overdose of it myself, of course. I will ring Sam around about my Thursday to see how things are working out for him- he was already really missing us all, last week! Tuesday morning here- silly o'clock as Nana Caren puts it! Not windy which is an improvement on yesterday. Doctor at 10 -30 am., then shopping.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am sorry your hip is playing up. I do hope the Dr can help. Fireworks are terrible things. Trixie gets very upset with them. How is Ringo? We haven't had any yet but there is time yet and the weather has been rainy.


Ringo took up his position on the sofa- rather than with me- until I called him through- he is one unhappy puppy with the cannon blasts that they go in for- mind you his owner is not overly happy with them either. I like it when the rain puts a literal dampener on things!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just want to say that DH built the first fire for the season in the wood burning stove tonight. The living room is in and pleasantly warm this evening. I went and bought 2 cases of fatwood at Lowes (home improvement store) so I am set hopefully for the winter. I don't think we've ever had to have a fire beforeThanksgiving. Had a freeze warning last night and again tonight but it will be up to 70 by mid week. Crazy. I know this is silly for so many of you up north but here in the south this is jut too cold already. I saw where many folks in the north already have a good bit of snow. Stay warm ya'll!
> I'm off to knit; making DH a new winter hat. The pattern is called Earwarmer and is by LittleTurtleKnits.com. I think I purchased it on either Craftsy or Annies (don't remember which one) but can also be purchased at LittleTurtleKnits.com and can be made for kids thru adult sizes. I think he will like it because it is like a beanie knit hat but the brim is shaped longer over the ears and down the back of the neck. TTYL


We turned the heat on for the first time Sun. morning. I'm ready for spring!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope so too. We need you on here with us.  :thumbup:


We are all a part of the diversity of the Tea Party, which I think really is it's strength.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I finally found my way through my scribbles on how I thought to tat up the angel I saw in a photo...boy was I wrong. Lots of restarts and wasted string later, I think I have it. I only managed to poke my finger badly once but it didn't break the skin - whew. Think I will make some picots on the outside of the wings next time and see what it looks like. Such fun


 The angel is lovely!!
Junek


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo took up his position on the sofa- rather than with me- until I called him through- he is one unhappy puppy with the cannon blasts that they go in for- mind you his owner is not overly happy with them either. I like it when the rain puts a literal dampener on things!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

June, our heating was on this morning for the first time. The wind was cold when I went for my walk, I shall have to dig my winter jacket out :thumbdown:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gottastch, tattooed angel is lovely.
Julie, is there a reason for all the fireworks?
I, too, think our diversity is our strength. So much to learn, so many lands to "visit".
It's always sad when family squabbles.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That sounds like quite an enjoyable evening. The dinner sounds fabulous. Glad you had a good time.


Kansas g-ma said:


> Lovely day-- dinner theater trip to KC. Saw Morgan Fairchild in "Murder Among Friends"--a comedy. Very good play and food was fantastic. There were 3 kinds of veggies, one a squash/red pepper combo, garlic mashed potatoes, parmesan polenta with Italian spinach pesto, Hawaiian BBQ pork, fried basa with sweet pickle aioli and bacon risotto with onions and peas. I didn't eat any chicken or beef because I wanted to buy dessert-- Reese's pots de crème-- very rich dark chocolate with a touch of peanut butter, very yummy. May not need supper. Had lovely table mates and nice seat mate. Knit most of the way there and most of the way home until it got a bit dark.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This tatted angel is beautiful! Unbelievable that you did this just from a photo. You and Pacer's Matthew are amazingly talented folks. Matthew's cat drawing is spot on.

Pammie sounds like you've got a pretty relaxing day planned; knitting and getting your hair done. I'm _planning_ on starting to paint the kitchen cabinets with an emphasis on the term starting...LOL. Have brought the paint into the kitchen and now drinking my morning coffee. I really need to move forward on this project don't I.



gottastch said:


> I finally found my way through my scribbles on how I thought to tat up the angel I saw in a photo...boy was I wrong. Lots of restarts and wasted string later, I think I have it. I only managed to poke my finger badly once but it didn't break the skin - whew. Think I will make some picots on the outside of the wings next time and see what it looks like. Such fun


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gottastch, tattooed angel is lovely.
> Julie, is there a reason for all the fireworks?
> I, too, think our diversity is our strength. So much to learn, so many lands to "visit".
> It's always sad when family squabbles.


When the British Settlers got here, they brought the custom of Guy Fawkes celebrations with them- it has absolutely no relevance to NZ, is a major fire hazard, and just an excuse for people to make a d***n nuisance of themselves! There is talk of making it Parihaka Day, and a day of Peace- which would be significant and relate to our realities- but I have not heard it spoken of, this year.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie why are fireworks being set off? Is NZ celebrating a holiday? EDIT: Just read your response above. You know Julie even if they changed the name some would STILL shoot off fireworks.

Well, I AM going to go tape off around the kitchen cabinets and begin to paint so I'll try to chat later. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie why are fireworks being set off? Is NZ celebrating a holiday?


Explanation in the immediately prior post!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you. I'm not a fan of fireworks so hope they change to a day of peace.
Gwen, good luck with painting cabinets. If I were closer I'd help. Two can make shorter work of irksome task.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And I'd take you up on your help if you were closer too Sassafras!.....Love how spell check renamed me Greenie...LOL

Okay I am outta here!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have just bit the bullet! (so to speak) I've ordered enough 5 ply yarn to make a genuine Guernsey for myself- I will have to redraft everything- but this will be exciting, as the workshop has now been closed! It will be something to post in the parade when I get it finished!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just bit the bullet! (so to speak) I've ordered enough 5 ply yarn to make a genuine Guernsey for myself- I will have to redraft everything- but this will be exciting, as the workshop has now been closed! It will be something to post in the parade when I get it finished!


That is great. I can't wait to see yarn and finished Gansey :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gottastch, lovely angel. You are really taking off with your tatting. I still haven't even bothered to look at any. I think I spend too much time on the computer.

Not to gripe, but we are having some cooler, but dreary weather. I wish we would get some rain, and I did hear that it is in the forecast. I still haven't turned the heat on. the AC man is wanting to come and check the furnace, but I haven't been in the mood to have him come by. He is very nice, almost too nice, and talks a lot. I do need to get it done though. Supposed to get in the 70s F today.

Gwen, I'm impressed with your painting. I hope that it will go well.

Still adjusting to the time change. It's only been 1 day! Maybe I'm expecting too much.

Going to start a baby hat for DD so guess i'd better look to see what i want to cast on. It will be a football hat. I've made several, but of course, didn't write down all of the info. Silly me! I am learning.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

A gray good morning today. I so hate to arise with no sunshine but that's just the way it is somedays, isn't it.

Sorry about your hip, Julie. Hopefully the doctor will be able to help.

Thanks for all your kind comments about my angel. I really do enjoy it and think I will need to branch out soon to learn what some of the other techniques are...self-closing mock ring, etc. sound a little daunting at this point. I can make split rings without too much of a hassle now...baby steps  

I am going to visit a knitting group this morning that meets twice a week. Due to everyone's varying schedules, some can come on Mondays but not Wednesdays and vice versa. Today's group meets at a coffee shop next to where I grocery shop. Wednesday's group meet 2 miles from my house, at a restaurant. I'm anxious to see how this goes. They do all varying types of crafts and I think it will be fun to meet others. I'm taking my mom's baby afghan to work on...the crocheted one of 10 double crochet (US) and 10 chain...the loop-d-loop one  I should be able to keep track of what I'm doing and still chat...I hope  Wish me luck!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gottastitch, good luck with the group. I hope you find wonderful like-minded people.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, all! I spent the weekend chained to my sewing machine - making an "Alice in Wonderland" dress for GD Abby's best friend for a school play. Dress is finished - including about a hundred miles of gathers (ugh!!!), except for the hem. That will be done after she tries it on - I think I'll probably have to take in the top a little - she's a tiny little thing. Still have to do the apron - more gathers - but I'll do that tonight when I get home. I'm babysitting Lily today. She's supposed to be at daycare, but she has a cough and a sore throat - no fever though. 

I've been reading in between sewing sessions and admiring the pictures being posted, especially Matthew's drawings. He is so talented and a very nice young man. I was so glad to meet him. 

Well, Lily needs a nap, and I think I may join her! Didn't get much sleep - stayed up really late and then the phone rang at 6 A.M., so I'm kind of tired. Love you all, Paula


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> We are all a part of the diversity of the Tea Party, which I think really is it's strength.


I would modify that to read Knitting Tea Party because in the US we have this really divisive Tea Party-- Kansas has especially suffered from some of their doings in the past 2 years. Our KTP is NOTHING like them.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I finally found my way through my scribbles on how I thought to tat up the angel I saw in a photo...boy was I wrong. Lots of restarts and wasted string later, I think I have it. I only managed to poke my finger badly once but it didn't break the skin - whew. Think I will make some picots on the outside of the wings next time and see what it looks like. Such fun


You are amazing!! The angel is beautiful!!!

I love the spell check "assumptions." (C.F. Say, Greenie, don't you just love Gottastch's tattooing?) I think they are little brain exercises: each time we have one, our brains have to think, "Hmmm, I wonder what that REALLY is supposed to say."


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I finally found my way through my scribbles on how I thought to tat up the angel I saw in a photo...boy was I wrong. Lots of restarts and wasted string later, I think I have it. I only managed to poke my finger badly once but it didn't break the skin - whew. Think I will make some picots on the outside of the wings next time and see what it looks like. Such fun


That's so pretty! How long did it take you to make?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's not in settings, its my front 'page' called clock and has a picture of a wait for itclock face. Which I've just noticed tells me the correct time and has a second hand.


Ah, I don't have a page with a clock, so that could be the answer! Mine just has a digital readout at the top of the screen.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Monday morning here--off to work and only up to page 11! Yesterday I didn't even turn on the computer at all and I took an "accidental nap." Ha ha. I was sitting there knitting one minute, and the next thing I knew, I was waking up! I'm sure I needed it, as I hardly ever do that. We got in very late Friday night (Saturday morning, really), from the Halloween party, and with the time change for (dumb) Daylight Savings time (what are we saving it for? :roll: ), I was a little "out of whack." I do feel pretty rested now, though, and I was surprised that I was able to sleep all night after that. 

We had rain and cold and wind all day yesterday--not the best for the girls (DD and friend) who were working at the Marigold Parade (for Day of the Dead).  Last night the power went out because of a tree limb falling on a transformer; we were in the dark for a while but it came back on before we went to bed and he got to see the end of the game. Rather eventful weather for around here! Up north in the mountains, folks are getting snow already. I still don't feel ready for it, even though it is November. Well, not anything I can control, so I'd just better get used to it. LOL

Sending healing thoughts to all in need--have not read up so hope to see good news, though I know Sam is still away and hoping his troubles are soon resolved.

Off to work now, and I will do my best to catch up this afternoon! Hugs & blessings.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jknappva said:


> We turned the heat on for the first time Sun. morning. I'm ready for spring!!!


Our heating's been coming on for a short time in the morning and evening for about a month now, but today I'm about to switch it on at 3.20pm as I'm frozen! DH moans about what we pay for gas & electric (about £250/US $400 month) but he is the one who won't contemplate moving from this house, which is now too big for just the two of us, and I refuse to be cold!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Our heating's been coming on for a short time in the morning and evening for about a month now, but today I'm about to switch it on at 3.20pm as I'm frozen! DH moans about what we pay for gas & electric (about £250/US $400 month) but he is the one who won't contemplate moving from this house, which is now too big for just the two of us, and I refuse to be cold!


Ouch!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Our heating's been coming on for a short time in the morning and evening for about a month now, but today I'm about to switch it on at 3.20pm as I'm frozen! DH moans about what we pay for gas & electric (about £250/US $400 month) but he is the one who won't contemplate moving from this house, which is now too big for just the two of us, and I refuse to be cold!


I also hate to be cold, except for July & August I'm sure our heat is on at least a few days each month & now the furnace runs regularly. During the winter we use the fireplace often but it has to be at least -25C or it drives us out, too energy efficient. We don't have gas here, just a propane tank sitting in the bush that we fill once/yr our power bill is $150/month & the propane costs about $1000/yr so you sure pay more than us. We have lots of problems in the province with our power but they seem to only upgrade the infrastructure in the cities. We have so many oilfield things in our area that they really suck up the power & it is at maximum load. We have talked of getting a better generator to have for emergencies, we have a small one but it will only do for some things, keep the fireplace fan running in winter & a few list or the freezers & fridge running in summer. Have a camp stove to use for cooking.
This is what we got up to this morning so winter is certainly here.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> This is what we got up to this morning so winter is certainly here.


The top picture looks like it could be a Christmas card! Lovely!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591, it looks ao lovely but brutal!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

We've had some cold but sunny weather lately i could get used to that! 
I saw the Dr. last weed (new one, closer to us) and blood work etc. I have high blood sugar but not quite Diabetes. I'm on a no sugar,no processed food diet. I think my body is wondering What in the world I'm doing!!! I'm eating all healthy foods but I guess I have to get used to it. Today is better (not so hungry) 
Gottastch your angel is so lovely! Julie I'm sorry to hear about annoying fireworks. People around here sometimes get stupid with them on the 4th of July. (throw them out the window and scare horses and pets)
Hope everyone's day goes well. I'll get back to reading later. nittergma


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Be sure to take a picture of the dress so we can see t. Hope Lily feels better soon.


Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! I spent the weekend chained to my sewing machine - making an "Alice in Wonderland" dress for GD Abby's best friend for a school play. Dress is finished - including about a hundred miles of gathers (ugh!!!), except for the hem. That will be done after she tries it on - I think I'll probably have to take in the top a little - she's a tiny little thing. Still have to do the apron - more gathers - but I'll do that tonight when I get home. I'm babysitting Lily today. She's supposed to be at daycare, but she has a cough and a sore throat - no fever though.
> 
> I've been reading in between sewing sessions and admiring the pictures being posted, especially Matthew's drawings. He is so talented and a very nice young man. I was so glad to meet him.
> 
> Well, Lily needs a nap, and I think I may join her! Didn't get much sleep - stayed up really late and then the phone rang at 6 A.M., so I'm kind of tired. Love you all, Paula


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Valerie, it is wonderful to hear from you! Take it easy and keep mending. Gentle hugs.

Tami, I drink a lot of non-caffeinated teas to keep warm in winter, since I shouldn't have caffeine after noon; I use mint and chamomile and also an occasional decaf green tea. I find the only ones that bother me are the ones with citrus (it's the acid--shouldn't drink or eat citrus either, though every once in a while I crave a grapefruit!). Those may or may not be to your liking, but I thought I'd throw out the suggestion.

I've made the buckeyes for years at Christmas--both for gifts and for us, though last year I didn't...do have all the stuff to make them in the cupboard now, though! My recipe is nearly identical to yours, but I don't use the paraffin (and yes, it's to add texture to the chocolate)--instead of using regular chocolate, I use the almond bark candy, which hardens well. 

Still catching up!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I can so relate to high heating bills. Ours runs about $330 a month for electricity and around $120 a month for gas and that is on the budget plan that allows us to pay about the same each month year round. Our house i big, old, and under insulated (attic and only some of the floors are insulated). Thank goodness we have the wood burning stove in the living room and it cuts the chill off in 3 rooms that connect. I hate being cold too Kate.

Just finished the first coat of paint on the top cabinets in the kitchen. Now I am just waiting for them to dry so I can do the second coat. Nice thing about being retired is that I can do it at my own pace.


KateB said:


> Our heating's been coming on for a short time in the morning and evening for about a month now, but today I'm about to switch it on at 3.20pm as I'm frozen! DH moans about what we pay for gas & electric (about £250/US $400 month) but he is the one who won't contemplate moving from this house, which is now too big for just the two of us, and I refuse to be cold!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The snow looks so pretty but you have permission to keep it there...LOL.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I also hate to be cold, except for July & August I'm sure our heat is on at least a few days each month & now the furnace runs regularly. During the winter we use the fireplace often but it has to be at least -25C or it drives us out, too energy efficient. We don't have gas here, just a propane tank sitting in the bush that we fill once/yr our power bill is $150/month & the propane costs about $1000/yr so you sure pay more than us. We have lots of problems in the province with our power but they seem to only upgrade the infrastructure in the cities. We have so many oilfield things in our area that they really suck up the power & it is at maximum load. We have talked of getting a better generator to have for emergencies, we have a small one but it will only do for some things, keep the fireplace fan running in winter & a few list or the freezers & fridge running in summer. Have a camp stove to use for cooking.
> This is what we got up to this morning so winter is certainly here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is great. I can't wait to see yarn and finished Gansey :thumbup:


 :thumbup: I will see what I can do about that once I get it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> A gray good morning today. I so hate to arise with no sunshine but that's just the way it is somedays, isn't it.
> 
> Sorry about your hip, Julie. Hopefully the doctor will be able to help.
> 
> ...


The hip has been gradually getting worse- but is now really tiring- I have to build my execycle so I can get the muscles working that the Othopaedics Surgeon wants me to get going. Will do that after Ruthie goes home. Too busy this week!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I would modify that to read Knitting Tea Party because in the US we have this really divisive Tea Party-- Kansas has especially suffered from some of their doings in the past 2 years. Our KTP is NOTHING like them.


It was only shorthand for the KTP!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Aran, I am sorry to hear about your friends' passing, but I always think that kind of thing is the best possible end to a love story...never one having to live without the other does seem a blessing after being together for so very long. 

And of course, sending all good thoughts for Charlotte's surgery to be successful and bring healing & relief.

Pacer, Matthew's drawings are spot on as usual--we have really seen his talent grow over time! I am very proud of his dedication!

The jail photos are great, too.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Im loving my job! It is a lot of new stuff and a lot more responsibility and tons to learn. A bit overwhelming especially after the seminar this last week realizing all the things I'm going to be responsible for but would rather be busy than bored and love the relaxed laid back atmosphere as opposed to my previous uptight, anal procrastinating boss.
> 
> DH is waiting to hear from a steel factory about a job hopefully early this week they were running a background check out sounds promising. He worked there before and they now have a hard time finding ppeople who know what they are doing so.....


Praying for the best outcome.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Sassafrass glad to hear that Dr doesn't think Crohns or Colitis. Hope they are able to get you some relief.
> 
> Rookie love the pictures of the grands, Hope that you are feeling better soon.
> 
> Prayers and hugs for all


Me too :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> ptofValerie wrote:
> Hello dear friends. After 3 months in hospital recovering from a serious complication arising from my cancer treatment, I'm back on e mail and trying to get grasp of the tea party. I see that there's been much activity. I hope to be discharged this week and anticipate a long period of recovery. Your prayers and kind thoughts have been immense strengths. Its just great to be back in contact. With love, Valerie
> 
> _______________________________
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> AZ Sticks said that her husband is still in a lot of pain and not much fun at the moment. She sends her love to everyone.


Sending prayers of comfort for her husband.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie, that cross stitch is stunning! It looks like a photograph! I've done cross stitch, too, so I know how much work went into it. I have a Navajo sand painting that I got some years ago--it is of a katsina (kachina) and I love it.

And Kathy, that angel is amazing!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Pacer, I am a lovely laugh at your photos "behind bars". Brillant drawings as usual. Thank you.


Me too :-D


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> The snow looks so pretty but you have permission to keep it there...LOL.


Gwen you are a hoot! :thumbup: 
Bonnie, I hope you stay warm and safe. It looks lovely but then I'm sitting with the gas fire on low but the temp. is well above freezing. We have been forecast cold windy weather by next week, and maybe some frost ( unusual here in Channel Islands)


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Love Matthew's cats. I really enjoyed seeing the work in progress.
> Mt Dew and brownies are a great substitute for bread and water. Glad your sentence was shorter than the other prisoner!
> Junek


LOL ditto :-D


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Poledra and Sorlenna may be on Mountain Standard time; and Sassafras is on Pacific Standard time in California on the far West coast. Here it is 5:02am for them and Sassafras is at 4:02am.
> 
> Ohio Joy


We are on MST, and the dividing line between Mountain and Pacific (down here) is the California or Nevada state line. Arizona and I think part of Indiana don't change their times--wish we could just do away with that mess altogether!

Julie, I am not a fan of the fireworks either--of course we expect them on July 4 here, but one thing I had not experienced until moving to this state was that they go berserk with the things on New Year's Eve, too--the poor cats vanish (took me an hour of hunting to find Merlin's hidey hole on July 4 this year, and the whole time I worried he was somehow outside and terrified).

Forgot to say earlier that I'm sending good thoughts for Sandi & Alan. They have really had a lot on their plate this year and may the healing be complete and soon.

I've caught up reading (I think)...will check in again later.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> A very grey dreary morning , we are under a snowfall warning but so far it is melting as it comes, freezing rain also in the forcast. Oh, good, ice under the snow, that's all we need. This is when I'm glad I don't HAVE to go anywhere.
> We are invited to DH cousins for supper, just a few mies south on a gravel road so no worries about ice to get there.
> We don't change time, the only province in Canada to stay the same all year. I'm not sure if there are places in the US too?
> 
> I took this picture down when I was cleaning, I made it for DH for Christmas a few years ago. We had seen a picture when in Arizona that was similar but was a sand painting. Have any of you seen those. They are truly amazing, made by gluing dyed sand to a drawing, such inticate detail. BUT the one he like was $1200 so needless to say, we didn't buy it so I tried to come close


Awesome, really lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

martina said:


> It is ok . We will forgive you!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Found this on FB and had to share.


LOL so funny :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Aran, keeping your friend, Charlotte in prayer.


As am I


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

pacer said:


> I think I saw that our high for the week is to be about 56 degrees F. I don't want to get out my winter coat yet and Matthew is still running around in shorts. I usually tell him to switch to jeans once the snow sticks around. Both boys only wear t-shirts year round. Matthew sold some of his cards at church today. One person asked him to bring them and then more people bought from him as well. Since he does not push the sales of his cards, people are delighted when he does bring them in. He waited until the last service was over before getting them out. He also was asked to do another drawing before Christmas. It will be a Christmas gift from a father to his son. That is so touching.
> 
> Gwen...I would enjoy sitting by a fire in the fireplace.


Awesome, so real like, he does have the eye of a Artis .


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Just dropping in while I have my second on Jim's computer. I hate not having access to my own. I am praying he will get me another one. It was only three years old.
Got to do work in the kitchen and do the washing and after that back to the washcloths. I want to wind a hank of my yarn for my scarf if I can. Maybe I can slip in some time on it but doubtful till I get Allyson's cloths done.
Spent time with Angie Sat. She is having some awful side effects from this round of steroids. Her doctor told her the dosage is so high it is just as if she were taking Chemo. It is making her sick, giving her headaches, and food just goes through her. Wreaks havoc on her emotions. She said one day she started crying and could not stop. Said she called her mother in law who lives right next door and she came over and just held her and let her cry. I left there crying. Maybe the ole snake jealousy reared its head but all I could think was I am her mother. She should have called me. It has had me upset all weekend but I know her MIL (who is the most delightful person) was closer and could get to her quickly.
She won't let Jim or I do anything anymore as she thinks our health is too bad. Her in laws are very fit.Her schedule is so hectic it is hard to just drop in. I do go when I call and she is free from treatments or therapy or Drs appointments and try to take food when I can to give David a break but just not the same. When you say your prayers tonight remember me. Sorry I unloaded. Shouldn't. Too many other things for us all to be happy about. I Love You To The Moon And Back...Betty


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I also hate to be cold, except for July & August I'm sure our heat is on at least a few days each month & now the furnace runs regularly. During the winter we use the fireplace often but it has to be at least -25C or it drives us out, too energy efficient. We don't have gas here, just a propane tank sitting in the bush that we fill once/yr our power bill is $150/month & the propane costs about $1000/yr so you sure pay more than us. We have lots of problems in the province with our power but they seem to only upgrade the infrastructure in the cities. We have so many oilfield things in our area that they really suck up the power & it is at maximum load. We have talked of getting a better generator to have for emergencies, we have a small one but it will only do for some things, keep the fireplace fan running in winter & a few list or the freezers & fridge running in summer. Have a camp stove to use for cooking.
> This is what we got up to this morning so winter is certainly here.


Beautiful if you don't have to go out, :-D


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Our heating's been coming on for a short time in the morning and evening for about a month now, but today I'm about to switch it on at 3.20pm as I'm frozen! DH moans about what we pay for gas & electric (about £250/US $400 month) but he is the one who won't contemplate moving from this house, which is now too big for just the two of us, and I refuse to be cold!


He can't have it both ways, can he!?? I'm going to be comfortable if possible. I grew up and lived in cold houses in the winter and hot houses in summer. As long as I can pay, I'll be comfortable in my old age!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Oopsie!! A Gwennie or a Junie...take your pick!!LOL!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I also hate to be cold, except for July & August I'm sure our heat is on at least a few days each month & now the furnace runs regularly. During the winter we use the fireplace often but it has to be at least -25C or it drives us out, too energy efficient. We don't have gas here, just a propane tank sitting in the bush that we fill once/yr our power bill is $150/month & the propane costs about $1000/yr so you sure pay more than us. We have lots of problems in the province with our power but they seem to only upgrade the infrastructure in the cities. We have so many oilfield things in our area that they really suck up the power & it is at maximum load. We have talked of getting a better generator to have for emergencies, we have a small one but it will only do for some things, keep the fireplace fan running in winter & a few list or the freezers & fridge running in summer. Have a camp stove to use for cooking.
> This is what we got up to this morning so winter is certainly here.


The pictures are beautiful and I can enjoy the beauty as long as I'm not living it!!!
Hope you stay safe and warm.
Junek


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Betty, go ahead and unload. I'm sure your daughter loves you even more than we do. How could she not? You are a loving, compassionate soul. And I think the green eyed monster hits all of us from time to time. I, for one, am proud to call you my friend.
Still having rampant diarrhea. NURSE said Dr. Won't add med til biopsy comes back. To try Immodium and let her know how that works. Hadn't tried it as I thought I remembered it could be damaging with colitis. But will try. I have some handy.
Did manage to clean bathroom this morning. I'm sitting outside enjoying sunshine, fresh air and NOT being in bed.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

My dear Betty...you can moan to us as much as you like!! You have a lot on your plate. I think it's wonderful that your daughter is being considerate of your health. But I understand the little niggle of jealousy.
Love and hugs, dear one!
Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jknappva said:


> My dear Betty...you can moan to us as much as you like!! You have a lot on your plate. I think it's wonderful that your daughter is being considerate of your health. But I understand the little niggle of jealousy.
> Love and hugs, dear one!
> Junek


From me too.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was only shorthand for the KTP!


I know, just had to give you a bad time! LOL


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Bonnie, that cross stitch is stunning! /quote]
> 
> OH, yes, knew there was something I missed-- picture is just lovely!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, there are several of us on here with FM. Change of seasons seems to aggravate condition.


Yes, it certainly does!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hey chickees Hope you are all doing wonderful. Mom gave me the job of posting Morning coffee and I am sorry to say but I have slept through my alarm every morning :/


HI! I'm waving to you. They need an emoticon that waves! I've been sleeping in, too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I think I saw that our high for the week is to be about 56 degrees F. I don't want to get out my winter coat yet and Matthew is still running around in shorts. I usually tell him to switch to jeans once the snow sticks around. Both boys only wear t-shirts year round. Matthew sold some of his cards at church today. One person asked him to bring them and then more people bought from him as well. Since he does not push the sales of his cards, people are delighted when he does bring them in. He waited until the last service was over before getting them out. He also was asked to do another drawing before Christmas. It will be a Christmas gift from a father to his son. That is so touching.
> 
> Gwen...I would enjoy sitting by a fire in the fireplace.


I wore my heavy winter coat a couple of days this past week. I just can't handle being cold. The furnace is set at 69° and I am in my chair under a blanket with the laptop, and still cold. Matthew's cat is just purrrrfect!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I finally found my way through my scribbles on how I thought to tat up the angel I saw in a photo...boy was I wrong. Lots of restarts and wasted string later, I think I have it. I only managed to poke my finger badly once but it didn't break the skin - whew. Think I will make some picots on the outside of the wings next time and see what it looks like. Such fun


Your angel is beautiful! You really are tempting me to find my tatting books and shuttles........ But I have so much knitting to do!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Darrowil for starting us off this week.
> 
> And again thanks for the summary.... very helpful. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Give Serena some extra cuddles from us. Hoping she is better soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks for posting more photos from KAP etc.
> 
> Beautiful photos of your grandchildren.


Thank you and you are welcome!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> 9.47.
> On your ipad (yours is an ipad isn't it?) under clock I can put about 5 different times in so when I click on it it brings up a number of times. Think it was there when I got it, don't think I added it.
> So currently it is 1220am tomorrow in NZ, 950pm here (Minday), 1120 am for you and 620 am in New York - but don't know if that works for Ohio at this stage as don't know who has summer time and who doesn't. And just for good measure in China it is 7.20pm. I can tell youthat Japan is 8.20 pm but no idea why htat is in there- maybe it came on there and I haven't decied on anything to replace it with.


Yes, it works for Ohio. We fell back an hour at 2 am yesterday (Sunday) It is currently 2:16pm here on Monday.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Going to start a baby hat for DD so guess i'd better look to see what i want to cast on. It will be a football hat. I've made several, but of course, didn't write down all of the info. Silly me! I am learning.


How about using a tape recorder, then typing it from the recording?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Ah, I don't have a page with a clock, so that could be the answer! Mine just has a digital readout at the top of the screen.


Do you have an app that looks like a clock? It should have a clock a timer, and a stop watch at least. Might be more in it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Valerie, it is wonderful to hear from you! Take it easy and keep mending. Gentle hugs.
> 
> Tami, I drink a lot of non-caffeinated teas to keep warm in winter, since I shouldn't have caffeine after noon; I use mint and chamomile and also an occasional decaf green tea. I find the only ones that bother me are the ones with citrus (it's the acid--shouldn't drink or eat citrus either, though every once in a while I crave a grapefruit!). Those may or may not be to your liking, but I thought I'd throw out the suggestion.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the suggestions on the tea. I guess I am just too picky. I only like regular black/orange pekoe tea. I do drink it decaff most of the time but like the flavor better in the loose leaf.

I stay away from peanut butter any more. Can't stand the smell of it. I ate pb&j sandwiches every day for school. I made sandwiches for the kids when they wanted them, until they were big enough to make their own.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I can so relate to high heating bills. Ours runs about $330 a month for electricity and around $120 a month for gas and that is on the budget plan that allows us to pay about the same each month year round. Our house i big, old, and under insulated (attic and only some of the floors are insulated). Thank goodness we have the wood burning stove in the living room and it cuts the chill off in 3 rooms that connect. I hate being cold too Kate.
> 
> Just finished the first coat of paint on the top cabinets in the kitchen. Now I am just waiting for them to dry so I can do the second coat. Nice thing about being retired is that I can do it at my own pace.


Gwen, can you get the blown in insulation put in to help? It would also help with the A/C costs for the electric bill, if the construction of the house will allow for it. Might be expensive, but would pay for itself after a while.

Glad you have one coat of paint on. You have lots more ambition than I do today!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I will see what I can do about that once I get it!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

DD Amber, DGS Damien, and Arriana went to at football tailgate party with me yesterday at a local social club we belong to. Arriana has her Cleveland Browns tutu and bow that Amber made for her. We had a chicken paprikas cook off. There were 13 different ones to choose our favorites from. I think I ate too much of it. I spent the night and part of today in the bathroom. 

It is sunny and chilly here today, with a good breeze.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jknappva said:


> We turned the heat on for the first time Sun. morning. I'm ready for spring!!!


Me too!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you for the suggestions on the tea. I guess I am just too picky. I only like regular black/orange pekoe tea. I do drink it decaff most of the time but like the flavor better in the loose leaf.
> 
> I stay away from peanut butter any more. Can't stand the smell of it. I ate pb&j sandwiches every day for school. I made sandwiches for the kids when they wanted them, until they were big enough to make their own.


I'm picky, too--I probably try 12 teas to find two I like! And certain foods I just will not eat. P.B. is still pretty high on my list, though--I do love it still.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Gwen, can you get the blown in insulation put in to help? It would also help with the A/C costs for the electric bill, if the construction of the house will allow for it. Might be expensive, but would pay for itself after a while.


When I resided my house 2 yrs ago we did blown-in insulation plus some rigid insulation and it REALLY helped with the summer bills and also winter. My house is small but the cost was fairly reasonable, I thought. Just be sure they check to see that the space between upright 2X4s is sealed at the bottom (and probably top) of each "cell" or you have insulation all over basement (mine isn't finished).


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> DD Amber, DGS Damien, and Arriana went to at football tailgate party with me yesterday at a local social club we belong to. Arriana has her Cleveland Browns tutu and bow that Amber made for her. We had a chicken paprikas cook off. There were 13 different ones to choose our favorites from. I think I ate too much of it. I spent the night and part of today in the bathroom.
> 
> It is sunny and chilly here today, with a good breeze.


Lovely photo of family. Sorry you've had tummy troubles, and hope you're recovered now.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

pacer said:


> I think I saw that our high for the week is to be about 56 degrees F. I don't want to get out my winter coat yet and Matthew is still running around in shorts. I usually tell him to switch to jeans once the snow sticks around. Both boys only wear t-shirts year round. Matthew sold some of his cards at church today. One person asked him to bring them and then more people bought from him as well. Since he does not push the sales of his cards, people are delighted when he does bring them in. He waited until the last service was over before getting them out. He also was asked to do another drawing before Christmas. It will be a Christmas gift from a father to his son. That is so touching.
> 
> Gwen...I would enjoy sitting by a fire in the fireplace.


Pacer I'm sure you are so proud of Matthew and you have ever right to be so. Truly a work of art the cat. If I would be fortunate to buy one I would frame it, so beautiful.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

gottastch said:


> I finally found my way through my scribbles on how I thought to tat up the angel I saw in a photo...boy was I wrong. Lots of restarts and wasted string later, I think I have it. I only managed to poke my finger badly once but it didn't break the skin - whew. Think I will make some picots on the outside of the wings next time and see what it looks like. Such fun


How beautiful, love it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My dear Betty...you can moan to us as much as you like!! You have a lot on your plate. I think it's wonderful that your daughter is being considerate of your health. But I understand the little niggle of jealousy.
> Love and hugs, dear one!
> Junek


I couldn't have put it any better.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Betty, go ahead and unload. I'm sure your daughter loves you even more than we do. How could she not? You are a loving, compassionate soul. And I think the green eyed monster hits all of us from time to time. I, for one, am proud to call you my friend.
> Still having rampant diarrhea. NURSE said Dr. Won't add med til biopsy comes back. To try Immodium and let her know how that works. Hadn't tried it as I thought I remembered it could be damaging with colitis. But will try. I have some handy.
> Did manage to clean bathroom this morning. I'm sitting outside enjoying sunshine, fresh air and NOT being in bed.


So glad you're feeling a bit better and I hope the Immodium does the trick.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's so pretty! How long did it take you to make?


Since I'm not very proficient just yet, it took me all weekend to figure out what I was doing right and what I was doing wrong. It is very gratifying when it finally works out


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Kiwifrau - Haven't seen you here for a while, nice to have you back with us.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> DD Amber, DGS Damien, and Arriana went to at football tailgate party with me yesterday at a local social club we belong to. Arriana has her Cleveland Browns tutu and bow that Amber made for her. We had a chicken paprikas cook off. There were 13 different ones to choose our favorites from. I think I ate too much of it. I spent the night and part of today in the bathroom.
> 
> It is sunny and chilly here today, with a good breeze.


Lovely family, :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

The knitting group was wonderful! We all seem to have a lot in common - collectively - besides just being crafty. One has a very sports-minded husband (like mine), one has a nutsy sister (like my sis-in-law), etc...kind of funny. I may join in again on Wednesday...that venue is closer to my home. I can't believe how fast the time went by - seemed like I just got there at 10:00 a.m. and it was almost 1:00 p.m. when we all left - wowowowow. I went across the street and got my grocery shopping done for the week so now I don't have to go anywhere all the rest of the week, if I don't choose to 

The ladies this morning were talking about going to something called Fiber Fest in Hopkins, MN at the community center...lots of vendors selling lots of "good stuff." My DH is going to the MN Gopher football game so I am free to go, if I want...hmmmmmmm.

After I got home and put the groceries away, I got the canopy undone from on top of the gazebo. It is all folded up and ready for its winter nap. I moved the furniture around on the deck to around the edges, to make it easier to shovel when the white stuff decides to stick...might have some as early as Wednesday this week but it is too warm yet...just a sign it isn't far away. 

Forgot to say that I love Matthew's drawing. I never have been able to draw much beyond stick people. He has a great talent


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> Lovely photo of family. Sorry you've had tummy troubles, and hope you're recovered now.


Thank you. And I am better thank you


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

KateB said:


> Kiwifrau - Haven't seen you here for a while, nice to have you back with us.


I know, I know, really don't deserve a seat to be saved, just busy with my house reno. Happy to say that I ordered 3 light fixtures, last one arrived today, will email my electrician to come anytime before Christmas (lol) and then I am finished, yes finally finished everything that I'd planned. 2nd Floor where the bedrooms are 1/2 is done the smaller bedroom was painted by the previous owners, not fussy on the color but can wait till 2015 or 2016 meaning I'll do it when I feel like it.

Have been reading whenever I've had the time, missed the weeks when the KP Parties were on, perhaps if I find the time will go back to read as I so enjoy reading and learning different things as well.

Never stop thinking of those who are going through rough/tough times you are always in my thoughts.

Hoping Sam's arm and computer are doing better than even yesterday, one day at a time is my motto, things will heal in their own good time. Often not fast enough for us oldies.

We had a sprinkling of snow Nov 1st, really wanted to return to my bed but had too much to do. At least it was gone by 11am, but still cold and have had my heating on for at least 3 weeks, well on and off. Also don't like the cold.

Good news regarding my daughter, couple of weeks back the doctors told her that her body was responding to the treatments they are giving her at the moment. This is all we like to hear. Like so many others Cancer is terrible. Hopefully she will outlive the 2 - 3 years they had told her earlier that she can expect to live. She's like so many others very brave.

Had a super time at our Halloween Party, wasn't going to dress up really, then all my neighbors said that they were, oh dear! Saturday morning drove into Barrie to a costume shop asked if they still had any Halloween costumes with a long skirt. Only 1 an "Alpine Wench", darn I thought, we had just had our Oktoberfest Dance a couple of weeks earlier and I'd worn my Dirndl, really didn't want to go in a similar outfit, but tried it on and thought why not. I mean it was a different color and had a long skirt. 
Went to the cashier, asked if they would at least give me a seniors discount and she said "Of course, no problem". Then she scanned it, laughed and said "Oh it's on sale for $25 + taxes. Original price was $70. + taxes. Well naturally I smiled and said "Thank you, I'll take it for sure", lol!
We all had such a lot of fun. I'm so glad I moved into this retirement resort/village/lifestyle. Love it, love, love it, so much to do.

Oh! One last thing, am going to go to the Craft Club this Thursday afternoon, hadn't really been able to participate in a lot of activities as I needed to be at home during the reno.

Phew! Another chapter, sorry everyone, but now I'm up to date with this Tea Party.

Enjoy your evening/day wherever you are. HUGS to all.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank you on the compliments for Matthew's drawings. He still is quite modest on his level of talent. We are always amazed in our own family as his talents continue to develop. This most recent drawing was neat because he did not have a bunch of basic shapes that he normally starts with and then has to erase to the best of his ability. He progressed slowly out from the eyes with each pencil stroke until he was done. He told me when it was done that the eyes were a slight bit off balance. I told him that the cat must have decided to look at something else and tilted his head a bit to see it. Nobody will even realize that the eyes are slightly shifted from the original photo.

Gottastch...The angel is beautiful. I love to see tatted works of art so I am always delighted when you share it with us here.

Gwen...Can't wait to see the freshly painted kitchen.

Bonnie...I will vote the same as Gwen...The snow is beautiful but you can keep it up there for now. Maybe send a little for Christmas. I have always wondered what Christmas carols are enjoyed in the southern hemisphere as I cannot imagine anyone singing "I am dreaming of a white Christmas" while having the summer season for Christmas.

Betty...You are truly loved by your daughter, but it is okay for her to call on others for some of her needs. It is important for her to know that she has an extended family and friends to be there for her when needed. That is what I do with Bella, Faith and the rest of that family. I would never consider taking the place of their own family but certainly consider sharing the help with the family. 

Julie...I don't blame you for your dislike in those loud sounds from others celebrating. Matthew has a strong dislike of such loud noises and has since his very early years of life. Of course we did not know back then that he was autistic. He always covered his ears when we went to fireworks.

Time to get dinner started for Matthew. He has art class tonight.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Kiwifrau...so nice to have you with us. Don't worry about the long posting. It is our delight to hear from you and how you are doing.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Kiwifrau, glad you are able to join us again. Many of us have reasons to stop posting for a while, but we are all welcomed back.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kiwifrau, sounds like you've been incredibly busy. But glad you've done most of what you've planned. Will keep your daughter in my prayers for her complete healing and a long, happy life.
Junek


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kiwifrau, good to hear from you. I will certainly keep your DD in my prayers.
Tami, I too hate cold and get cold very quickly. Mostly now I am in wool/silk undershirt, thermal long sleeve shirt, fleece pants and socks. As I write this I have on all th a t plus laying in bed with electric blanket on high.
Imodium seems to have done it's job. Haven't even napped, though rested in bed.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! I spent the weekend chained to my sewing machine - making an "Alice in Wonderland" dress for GD Abby's best friend for a school play. Dress is finished - including about a hundred miles of gathers (ugh!!!), except for the hem. That will be done after she tries it on - I think I'll probably have to take in the top a little - she's a tiny little thing. Still have to do the apron - more gathers - but I'll do that tonight when I get home. I'm babysitting Lily today. She's supposed to be at daycare, but she has a cough and a sore throat - no fever though.
> 
> I've been reading in between sewing sessions and admiring the pictures being posted, especially Matthew's drawings. He is so talented and a very nice young man. I was so glad to meet him.
> 
> Well, Lily needs a nap, and I think I may join her! Didn't get much sleep - stayed up really late and then the phone rang at 6 A.M., so I'm kind of tired. Love you all, Paula


That is certainly nice of you! I made DD Snow White and Little Mermaid Halloween costumes. I loved doing it. Of course, it costs a lot more than one of the plastic things from Walmart! I have saved them in case I have GDs!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> When the British Settlers got here, they brought the custom of Guy Fawkes celebrations with them- it has absolutely no relevance to NZ, is a major fire hazard, and just an excuse for people to make a d***n nuisance of themselves! There is talk of making it Parihaka Day, and a day of Peace- which would be significant and relate to our realities- but I have not heard it spoken of, this year.


We banned home fireworks many years ago. And before that we moved firework day to May because of the major fire risk which can be severe in November. After all we have already had one day of 37 with another coming soon. But now need a licence to hols fireworks and can not buy them without a permit at any time of the year.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> A gray good morning today. I so hate to arise with no sunshine but that's just the way it is somedays, isn't it.
> 
> Sorry about your hip, Julie. Hopefully the doctor will be able to help.
> 
> ...


love my knitting groups-hope you enjoy today


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> You are amazing!! The angel is beautiful!!!
> 
> I love the spell check "assumptions." (C.F. Say, Greenie, don't you just love Gottastch's tattooing?) I think they are little brain exercises: each time we have one, our brains have to think, "Hmmm, I wonder what that REALLY is supposed to say."


So it's doing us all a favour-helping delay the onset of dementia


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Ah, I don't have a page with a clock, so that could be the answer! Mine just has a digital readout at the top of the screen.


The app buttons. But my ipad is fairly new- though already new ones out ofcourse.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kiwifrau, sounds like you have been very busy, you will be glad t have the renos done for a while. Great news that your daughter is responding to the chemo, I hope it continues. Have forgotten, does she have young kids. It's always so terrible when people with young children are sick. (I lost 2 friends in their 30's, one with a 3 yr old & another with 2 kids 15 & 17). My sister was only 16 when we lost our mom to cancer. Such a horrible disease.
Kathy, I'm glad you enjoyed the knitting group & the fiber fest sounds like great fun. Wish there was something like that near here.
Tami, great picture of your daughter & GKs, your daughter sure looks like you I think.

We don't have alot of fireworks here except on July 1st but even they they are usually done over a lake as there is almost always fire danger.

I have been busy today, got the livingroom house cleaned, now just the porch/laundry room left, I will be so glad to be done. I had to get DH to move the sofa, love seat & TV stand, we have lazy boy furniture & it is like lifting on the side of the barn to move it. I cannot believe how much dust there was :roll: doesnt say much for my housekeeping skills.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kiwifrau, sounds like you have been very busy, you will be glad t have the renos done for a while. Great news that your daughter is responding to the chemo, I hope it continues. Have forgotten, does she have young kids. It's always so terrible when people with young children are sick. (I lost 2 friends in their 30's, one with a 3 yr old & another with 2 kids 15 & 17). My sister was only 16 when we lost our mom to cancer. Such a horrible disease.
> Kathy, I'm glad you enjoyed the knitting group & the fiber fest sounds like great fun. Wish there was something like that near here.


No my daughter never found her Prince Charming as of today, she would grab him if she would find him still today. 
No Grandchildren, she a typical career gal of her generation. She will be 48 Nov 28th and I will be 72. My late husband said he planned that well, ha!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

I love Bonnies cross-stitch interpretation of sand art. Really beautiful. And the tattted angel is just lovely. Always enjoy Matthews wonderful drawings too. On a less ambitious level, a few days ago I saw this pattern for a six-pointed star ornament and just had to try it:

http://knittingonthenet.com/patterns/holstarorn4.htm

First thing I learned was that I couldnt find Lion Glitterspun in the store. That is because it was discontinued (took me awhile to figure that out. ) But I did find this neat website showing substitutions:

http://www.yarnsub.com

After my first try did NOT look like a star (DH kindly suggested, as though struck by a brilliant idea, that it might make a good coaster), I discovered that I needed to mark the WS with a bit of spare yarn, and then pay careful attention to making sure I was on the WS or RS as the pattern indicated. (Seems obvious but I think it was the problem the first time around). Anyway, the first star is finished but it is a little larger than I want, so I am going to try a different yarn weight and smaller needles. My hands dont allow me to tackle huge projects, but I am having fun with this.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

This just came thru on my fb page:
http://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/1486652_769223003092623_1138252691_n.jpg?oh=8c24835dea037bbd77d7e4fc07610a60&oe=54AAAEE8


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Kansas g-ma said:


> This just came thru on my fb page:
> http://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/1486652_769223003092623_1138252691_n.jpg?oh=8c24835dea037bbd77d7e4fc07610a60&oe=54AAAEE8


Oh, please, please mine too......


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Finally, the panda bear is done and will be on its way, late, for my sister's birthday. Thanks to Designer1234 for the cute bear pattern.
Otherwise, this has not been a very fortuitous day. Got off a bit early and was able to get in for a mammogram. Only drove home, had a quick shower (can't have any residual of anti-perspirant) and went to drive back into town. Bummer, the car that ran beautifully on the way home was clear dead. Called the mechanic and he said this was typical of old batteries, which this was. So, thankfully, the little Datsun diesel longbed pickup did start and I drove it in for the appointment..no little task. It is a 1982 and does not have power steering and I had to wrestle it into the only parking place I could find in the hospital parking lot. Worse, when finished, I had to spent 12 minutes slowly inching my way out as now a long, huge, SUV had parked so I had very little wiggle room. Did finally, thankfully, get it out of the parking spot, picked up the new battery and my sister came over and we just spent the last 2 hours putting it in the Golf. That car is wonderfully engineered,but a nightmare for a mechanic. We are unable to get the battery cover on as the new battery seems just a bit larger than the old one. I'll stop by the mechanic tomorrow and see if he can accomplish what we could not. 
I am hoping that there is much healing and comfort going on among us all.I'm off to bed..get very tired with this crazy time change.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Reading backwards again, did see the snow picture and they are talking we may see some of the whit stuff onced the weekend. We have been having such mild temps. And did see where Gwen was going to paint her cupboards. Wish I was there to help. Have painted so many kitchen cupboards and I actually like doing it. Hugs to all and I am going to now read backwards to catch up with you all.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

You all inspire me to do better with my housework. I am just not good, and sad thing is, I don't really mind. DD does and fusses at me a lot. So I am working on it. I will have to remind her that I am working on a hat for her and on a time limit, so housework is suffering!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> My dear Betty...you can moan to us as much as you like!! You have a lot on your plate. I think it's wonderful that your daughter is being considerate of your health. But I understand the little niggle of jealousy.
> Love and hugs, dear one!
> Junek


From me , too. You are a wonderful mother, wife and friend to all. And being a mother in law , I would love it if my daughter in law would call me. You raised your to include her in her life and I am sure that makes her in laws feel very special. But vent away, we all need to do that. Give me some of your cleaning energy. 
Kathy, loved your tatting and so glad you had fun at the group you went to. I miss my group so much and hope to some day find another one.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Kiwifrau, sounds like you've been incredibly busy. But glad you've done most of what you've planned. Will keep your daughter in my prayers for her complete healing and a long, happy life.
> Junek


Same from me, that darn cancer. They seem to be getting better treatments all the time but never a cure. Glad you like your new place.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Tami, loved the family picture.
I sure wish I could draw like Matthew, what a talent he has. And it is so great he shares it with all of us. As has been said, can't draw a stick person that looks right.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, lovely family pic.
Kansas, me too on wish list.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We are on MST, and the dividing line between Mountain and Pacific (down here) is the California or Nevada state line. Arizona and I think part of Indiana don't change their times--wish we could just do away with that mess altogether!
> 
> Julie, I am not a fan of the fireworks either--of course we expect them on July 4 here, but one thing I had not experienced until moving to this state was that they go berserk with the things on New Year's Eve, too--the poor cats vanish (took me an hour of hunting to find Merlin's hidey hole on July 4 this year, and the whole time I worried he was somehow outside and terrified).
> 
> ...


I would not mind so much- if there were any point to celebrating anything- but it is just an excuse for noise and cheap (or not so cheap) thrills.
Tomorrow I should be meeting up with Pamela from Yorkshire who is a KP member. We will probably go to the nearest LYS.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I know, just had to give you a bad time! LOL


grrrrr


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> DD Amber, DGS Damien, and Arriana went to at football tailgate party with me yesterday at a local social club we belong to. Arriana has her Cleveland Browns tutu and bow that Amber made for her. We had a chicken paprikas cook off. There were 13 different ones to choose our favorites from. I think I ate too much of it. I spent the night and part of today in the bathroom.
> 
> It is sunny and chilly here today, with a good breeze.


Good looking family!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thank you on the compliments for Matthew's drawings. He still is quite modest on his level of talent. We are always amazed in our own family as his talents continue to develop. This most recent drawing was neat because he did not have a bunch of basic shapes that he normally starts with and then has to erase to the best of his ability. He progressed slowly out from the eyes with each pencil stroke until he was done. He told me when it was done that the eyes were a slight bit off balance. I told him that the cat must have decided to look at something else and tilted his head a bit to see it. Nobody will even realize that the eyes are slightly shifted from the original photo.
> 
> Gottastch...The angel is beautiful. I love to see tatted works of art so I am always delighted when you share it with us here.
> 
> ...


As I've already said it would be less irksome if there were some real celebration for something relevant.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> We banned home fireworks many years ago. And before that we moved firework day to May because of the major fire risk which can be severe in November. After all we have already had one day of 37 with another coming soon. But now need a licence to hols fireworks and can not buy them without a permit at any time of the year.


There would be more reason if it was July and Matariki- the Maori New Year- less risk of fire, more chance to see the things at a reasonable hour of the day, but they can be bought only during the first 4 days of November. Inevitably people stockpile them for other occasions, even more obscure!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Finally, the panda bear is done and will be on its way, late, for my sister's birthday. Thanks to Designer1234 for the cute bear pattern.
> Otherwise, this has not been a very fortuitous day. Got off a bit early and was able to get in for a mammogram. Only drove home, had a quick shower (can't have any residual of anti-perspirant) and went to drive back into town. Bummer, the car that ran beautifully on the way home was clear dead. Called the mechanic and he said this was typical of old batteries, which this was. So, thankfully, the little Datsun diesel longbed pickup did start and I drove it in for the appointment..no little task. It is a 1982 and does not have power steering and I had to wrestle it into the only parking place I could find in the hospital parking lot. Worse, when finished, I had to spent 12 minutes slowly inching my way out as now a long, huge, SUV had parked so I had very little wiggle room. Did finally, thankfully, get it out of the parking spot, picked up the new battery and my sister came over and we just spent the last 2 hours putting it in the Golf. That car is wonderfully engineered,but a nightmare for a mechanic. We are unable to get the battery cover on as the new battery seems just a bit larger than the old one. I'll stop by the mechanic tomorrow and see if he can accomplish what we could not.
> I am hoping that there is much healing and comfort going on among us all.I'm off to bed..get very tired with this crazy time change.


Hoping you do get the battery sorted- cars don't go well without!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> This just came thru on my fb page:
> http://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/1486652_769223003092623_1138252691_n.jpg?oh=8c24835dea037bbd77d7e4fc07610a60&oe=54AAAEE8


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

pacer said:


> Kiwifrau...so nice to have you with us. Don't worry about the long posting. It is our delight to hear from you and how you are doing.


Well said Pacer. And the magic of our virtual Tea party means we always have room for your chair at the table.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I also hate to be cold, except for July & August I'm sure our heat is on at least a few days each month & now the furnace runs regularly. During the winter we use the fireplace often but it has to be at least -25C or it drives us out, too energy efficient. We don't have gas here, just a propane tank sitting in the bush that we fill once/yr our power bill is $150/month & the propane costs about $1000/yr so you sure pay more than us. We have lots of problems in the province with our power but they seem to only upgrade the infrastructure in the cities. We have so many oilfield things in our area that they really suck up the power & it is at maximum load. We have talked of getting a better generator to have for emergencies, we have a small one but it will only do for some things, keep the fireplace fan running in winter & a few list or the freezers & fridge running in summer. Have a camp stove to use for cooking.
> This is what we got up to this morning so winter is certainly here.


Snow looks so lovely- the first picture especillay is great.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Betty, go ahead and unload. I'm sure your daughter loves you even more than we do. How could she not? You are a loving, compassionate soul. And I think the green eyed monster hits all of us from time to time. I, for one, am proud to call you my friend.
> Still having rampant diarrhea. NURSE said Dr. Won't add med til biopsy comes back. To try Immodium and let her know how that works. Hadn't tried it as I thought I remembered it could be damaging with colitis. But will try. I have some handy.
> Did manage to clean bathroom this morning. I'm sitting outside enjoying sunshine, fresh air and NOT being in bed.


We used to give to our colitis patients.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Just dropping in while I have my second on Jim's computer. I hate not having access to my own. I am praying he will get me another one. It was only three years old.
> Got to do work in the kitchen and do the washing and after that back to the washcloths. I want to wind a hank of my yarn for my scarf if I can. Maybe I can slip in some time on it but doubtful till I get Allyson's cloths done.
> Spent time with Angie Sat. She is having some awful side effects from this round of steroids. Her doctor told her the dosage is so high it is just as if she were taking Chemo. It is making her sick, giving her headaches, and food just goes through her. Wreaks havoc on her emotions. She said one day she started crying and could not stop. Said she called her mother in law who lives right next door and she came over and just held her and let her cry. I left there crying. Maybe the ole snake jealousy reared its head but all I could think was I am her mother. She should have called me. It has had me upset all weekend but I know her MIL (who is the most delightful person) was closer and could get to her quickly.
> She won't let Jim or I do anything anymore as she thinks our health is too bad. Her in laws are very fit.Her schedule is so hectic it is hard to just drop in. I do go when I call and she is free from treatments or therapy or Drs appointments and try to take food when I can to give David a break but just not the same. When you say your prayers tonight remember me. Sorry I unloaded. Shouldn't. Too many other things for us all to be happy about. I Love You To The Moon And Back...Betty


Its sounds like she needed a shoulder then- not when you got there. How lovely that she relates so well to her MIL that she felt she could do that. Howeer I well understand your feelings as well- sometiems emotions are illogical.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you for the suggestions on the tea. I guess I am just too picky. I only like regular black/orange pekoe tea. I do drink it decaff most of the time but like the flavor better in the loose leaf.
> 
> I stay away from peanut butter any more. Can't stand the smell of it. I ate pb&j sandwiches every day for school. I made sandwiches for the kids when they wanted them, until they were big enough to make their own.


Its the sandwiches I had as a child that stops me eting it on bread. Don't mind it other ways.
Bought some Peanut Butter chocolate today. When Sam returns he can share it with me. No idea wha tit is like but couldn't resist it- especially as it was on special. So therefore the sale worked I guess. But the one I was looking for was also cheap and didn't pay lots more for the two than I would have paid for th eone if I had got it yesterday.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I know, I know, really don't deserve a seat to be saved, just busy with my house reno. Happy to say that I ordered 3 light fixtures, last one arrived today, will email my electrician to come anytime before Christmas (lol) and then I am finished, yes finally finished everything that I'd planned. 2nd Floor where the bedrooms are 1/2 is done the smaller bedroom was painted by the previous owners, not fussy on the color but can wait till 2015 or 2016 meaning I'll do it when I feel like it.
> 
> Have been reading whenever I've had the time, missed the weeks when the KP Parties were on, perhaps if I find the time will go back to read as I so enjoy reading and learning different things as well.
> 
> ...


You won't know what to do with yourslef when you finish the house! But truly how nice it will be when it is all finished. You will have more time to enjoy the advantages of the place then.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> You all inspire me to do better with my housework. I am just not good, and sad thing is, I don't really mind. DD does and fusses at me a lot. So I am working on it. I will have to remind her that I am working on a hat for her and on a time limit, so housework is suffering!


I can assure that I would not inspire you- well it might if you saw it, or lack of it!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Spider said:


> Tami, loved the family picture.
> I sure wish I could draw like Matthew, what a talent he has. And it is so great he shares it with all of us. As has been said, can't draw a stick person that looks right.


People always had a better chance of winning the game of Hangman with us as our stick people had necks and jointed arms and legs because we drew the upper arm for one miss and the lower arm for the other miss and the same with the legs. Some days there may even have been facial features. In fairness, Matthew has not attempted to draw faces and people yet. I have hopes. Actually, Sam's granddaughter has asked him to do a special drawing of a friend which he will attempt if the picture is provided. He says that people get upset if you make the slightest error in drawing their face, but animals don't. He does have a point there.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from Brighouse where it appears to be a sunny day at the moment. For some reason my iPad ansd my phone are not playing nice so, my photos are still on the phone only. Meaning I can't post them until I can sink the two. I am going to take my iPad along today se if when we stop for lunch they will behave and share my photos. 

Today's coffee. 

Healing thoughts to those needing them. Hugs for all, extra hugs for Sam. May he get his computer working soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> People always had a better chance of winning the game of Hangman with us as our stick people had necks and jointed arms and legs because we drew the upper arm for one miss and the lower arm for the other miss and the same with the legs. Some days there may even have been facial features. In fairness, Matthew has not attempted to draw faces and people yet. I have hopes. Actually, Sam's granddaughter has asked him to do a special drawing of a friend which he will attempt if the picture is provided. He says that people get upset if you make the slightest error in drawing their face, but animals don't. He does have a point there.


Yes he does- maybe he needs to start drawing people in books etc who won't see what he draws and then move onto people who might see his picture. Or draw someone who won't mind if it isn't accurate (or what they think accurate, which may not be the same thing).


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Good morning! Reasonably bright here at the moment - that's the day, not me, although I am just about to go to my fitness class so I should be feeling bright.... :shock: We'll talk again when I get back. Byeeee!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Darn, I woke up with a sore throat, stuffy sinuses and a cough...glad I didn't have that while up with the DGD's. It may be just an accumulated allergic reaction to the cat which I normally get while there---but since there is only one cat now, maybe the reaction to the build up was even less. Doesn't matter; I'll just take some meds-have some Olbas tea and straighten up the house a little before DD#1 and her friend come to stay the night. They are up here for a conference which is over today. They'll head back to Springfield tomorrow. I'll keep my distance from them since they're both school teachers and don't need to catch whatever it is. I'm sure glad I made the extra meal for us while I was up at DS's house so there's plenty for them to eat.
> 
> Here are pictures of the two oldest DGC in their Halloween costumes - Bumblebee is one of the Transformers and Minnie Mouse without her ears. I'll have to wait and post the one of the baby DGD who was the cutest little elephant. There's also a recent photo of DGS -- the Halloween costumed kid could be anybody since his face is totally covered.


Gorgeous children :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Heading out and about for the day. Have a wonderful day to all.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Betty, we are here for you. Venting definately allowed as this must such a trying time for you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Desert Joy, you must be really very uncomfortable. When is the biopsy results due? Enjoy sitting in the sun.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tami_ohio, that is a very happy looking photo. I do hope you are feeling better. Nasty :thumbdown:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> It's great to have you back Valerie. I'm so sorry you've had such a long stay in hospital. Please, please take things very slowly when you get home - not that you'll probably have enough energy to do otherwise! After such an extended stay it will take some time to regain your strength. Take it easy and get well slowly. x


From me too. Take care Valerie. HUGS


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> We banned home fireworks many years ago. And before that we moved firework day to May because of the major fire risk which can be severe in November. After all we have already had one day of 37 with another coming soon. But now need a licence to hols fireworks and can not buy them without a permit at any time of the year.


Very, very sensible :thumbup: I do wish the UK would do it. We have restrictions but people never stick to them.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 15... one of these days/nights I will get completely caught up. LOL

As predicted, Serena has a second tooth just coming through.  

Take care everyone... If I have missed a group hug then please count me in.... otherwise ((((((((GROUP HUG))))))))


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Very, very sensible :thumbup: I do wish the UK would do it. We have restrictions but people never stick to them.


The reason then was simply the fire risk as it is the beginning of our hot weather- and we can have some very hot weather at th ebeginning of November. Though as I think I said we moved to MAy- but as it had no purpose then I don't remeber any rel diffiuclties with banning it. 
Mind you as a kid it was a wonderful night and so exciting.

And i am off to bed. See you all tomorrow. Getting organised for NZ. Have now booked somewhere for every night-on a site that we can cancel a day of two before for no cost. Seemed to give us the freedom to change plans if we want without needing to spend time finding somewhere when we get there.Now to start thinking of what to take with me. I have an umbrella, neck warmer fingerless mittens and a passport. Actually not that different to Carens I think just before she went! And a ball of yarn (and almost worked out the rest of the yarn of course). But not taking much as I have a number of places I am visiting and it gives me a good excuse to buy more as I can't possibly run out!
And buy two of Sorleena's patterns as well so I can get the yarn for them over there.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping you do get the battery sorted- cars don't go well without!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Brighouse where it appears to be a sunny day at the moment.


Great photos :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> The reason then was simply the fire risk as it is the beginning of our hot weather- and we can have some very hot weather at th ebeginning of November. Though as I think I said we moved to MAy- but as it had no purpose then I don't remeber any rel diffiuclties with banning it.
> Mind you as a kid it was a wonderful night and so exciting.


I do remember enjoying as a child but it never lasted long. I don't think we had money to burn. The trouble is it can go on for days and at all hours of the night. It isn't supposed too but it does :thumbdown:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I do remember enjoying as a child but it never lasted long. I don't think we had money to burn. The trouble is it can go on for days and at all hours of the night. It isn't supposed too but it does :thumbdown:


Yes, I remember my dad buying us a box of fireworks for Guy Fawkes night and there couldn't have been any more than a dozen in the box! We were also bought a packet of sparklers, but I was never keen on holding them! :roll: The whole shebang was over in 15 minutes.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Fireworks-- as several pointed out, many don't follow the rules. And if you call the cops, by the time they get there the offenders have stopped firing. Kansas has restricted the sale to a few days, which really helps, and firing to even fewer. The BIG booms are awful-- makes both myself and cat jump, I usually put outside cat in the garage for a couple nights. Can you tell I don't care for them?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> The reason then was simply the fire risk as it is the beginning of our hot weather- and we can have some very hot weather at th ebeginning of November. Though as I think I said we moved to MAy- but as it had no purpose then I don't remeber any rel diffiuclties with banning it.
> Mind you as a kid it was a wonderful night and so exciting.
> 
> And i am off to bed. See you all tomorrow. Getting organised for NZ. Have now booked somewhere for every night-on a site that we can cancel a day of two before for no cost. Seemed to give us the freedom to change plans if we want without needing to spend time finding somewhere when we get there.Now to start thinking of what to take with me. I have an umbrella, neck warmer fingerless mittens and a passport. Actually not that different to Carens I think just before she went! And a ball of yarn (and almost worked out the rest of the yarn of course). But not taking much as I have a number of places I am visiting and it gives me a good excuse to buy more as I can't possibly run out!
> And buy two of Sorleena's patterns as well so I can get the yarn for them over there.


Looking forward to meeting up with you again towards the end of your visit! I suspect the umbrella will see a lot of use- although that is very unpredictable, sometimes November is settled. No harm in having the gloves and neck warmer- they wont take up much space if not needed!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Norma, Dr. Will go over biopsy results 11/19.
I only like fireworks at Disneyland.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Betty you have my prayers as does Angie. I know how jealousy of the closeness of a MIL can appear having just gone through the wedding at MIL's house but I will tell you what my DD told me. No matter how much Angie may love her MIL NOTHING compares or could replace the love she has for you. My DD told me something similar but regarding her dad (my ex). Just as you tell us, Love you to the moon and back Betty. Unload all you want. {{{{{hugs}}}}}


Bulldog said:


> Just dropping in while I have my second on Jim's computer. I hate not having access to my own. I am praying he will get me another one. It was only three years old.
> Got to do work in the kitchen and do the washing and after that back to the washcloths. I want to wind a hank of my yarn for my scarf if I can. Maybe I can slip in some time on it but doubtful till I get Allyson's cloths done.
> Spent time with Angie Sat. She is having some awful side effects from this round of steroids. Her doctor told her the dosage is so high it is just as if she were taking Chemo. It is making her sick, giving her headaches, and food just goes through her. Wreaks havoc on her emotions. She said one day she started crying and could not stop. Said she called her mother in law who lives right next door and she came over and just held her and let her cry. I left there crying. Maybe the ole snake jealousy reared its head but all I could think was I am her mother. She should have called me. It has had me upset all weekend but I know her MIL (who is the most delightful person) was closer and could get to her quickly.
> She won't let Jim or I do anything anymore as she thinks our health is too bad. Her in laws are very fit.Her schedule is so hectic it is hard to just drop in. I do go when I call and she is free from treatments or therapy or Drs appointments and try to take food when I can to give David a break but just not the same. When you say your prayers tonight remember me. Sorry I unloaded. Shouldn't. Too many other things for us all to be happy about. I Love You To The Moon And Back...Betty


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Norma, Dr. Will go over biopsy results 11/19.
> I only like fireworks at Disneyland.


That is quite a wait. Prayers being sent in the mean time.
Fireworks at Disneyland sounds a wonderful idea. Well away from here :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We did have insulation blown in the attic area. DH has always said no to the walls; don't know if it is because of cost or construction or both. right now even if he said yes we just couldn't do it financially. His great grandfather built the house in 1875 and as for the floor, the floor joist are not a consistent width apart...LOL. DH did put some insulation under some of the floors.


tami_ohio said:


> Gwen, can you get the blown in insulation put in to help? It would also help with the A/C costs for the electric bill, if the construction of the house will allow for it. Might be expensive, but would pay for itself after a while.
> 
> Glad you have one coat of paint on. You have lots more ambition than I do today!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your grandson looks just like his mom....both beautiful/handsome. And Arriana's cuteness it over the moon.


tami_ohio said:


> DD Amber, DGS Damien, and Arriana went to at football tailgate party with me yesterday at a local social club we belong to. Arriana has her Cleveland Browns tutu and bow that Amber made for her. We had a chicken paprikas cook off. There were 13 different ones to choose our favorites from. I think I ate too much of it. I spent the night and part of today in the bathroom.
> 
> It is sunny and chilly here today, with a good breeze.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Norma, yes it is a bit of a wait. The results will be in sooner, but they won't give them to you over phone. I could have earlier appt at his Lancaster office. But, since that is an hour and a half away decided to see him here and wait the extra week to hear results.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*kiwifrau* of course you deserve a "saved seat" at the tea party! That is one of the joys of the KTP; we come and go as we can and are always welcomed back after an absence.

I am so happy for your DD. Miracles do happen and perhaps this awful cancer will be eradicated. She is responding to the treatments currently so never, never give up hope. She is so very brave. Have had her in prayer and will definitely continue to do so. {{{hugs}}} to you both.

Your remodeling sounds great. I would love to be able to do much more than I currently do but am happy just to work on my kitchen.

The retirement village you reside in sounds very friendly. How nice that there are community activities to participate in. If you have a picture of you in the costume you really should post it. :_


kiwifrau said:


> I know, I know, really don't deserve a seat to be saved, just busy with my house reno.
> 
> Good news regarding my daughter, couple of weeks back the doctors told her that her body was responding to the treatments they are giving her at the moment. This is all we like to hear. Like so many others Cancer is terrible. Hopefully she will outlive the 2 - 3 years they had told her earlier that she can expect to live. She's like so many others very brave.
> ]


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> We banned home fireworks many years ago. And before that we moved firework day to May because of the major fire risk which can be severe in November. After all we have already had one day of 37 with another coming soon. But now need a licence to hols fireworks and can not buy them without a permit at any time of the year.


Individual fireworks are banned in a lot of localities in VA but I'm not sure if it's state wide. But you always have people who buy them and set them off illegally!! Thank goodness, very little noise from outside disturbs us. Mostly it's Air Force jets practicing that we do hear but that's the sound of home!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have to laugh Pammie......housework can ALWAYS suffer as far as I'm concerned. I do like a clean house but can always find something more interesting to do....ROFL


pammie1234 said:


> You all inspire me to do better with my housework. I am just not good, and sad thing is, I don't really mind. DD does and fusses at me a lot. So I am working on it. I will have to remind her that I am working on a hat for her and on a time limit, so housework is suffering!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, I'm outta here; have had my morning KTP fix and will now go finish the top kitchen cabinets. I still have the outside of the doors to do today. MAY even get the first coat done on the bottom ones. Who knows......I can take my time. I will admit I was sooooooo sore last night from yesterday's painting but feel really good about it (the painting not the soreness...LOL)


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh, please, please mine too......


That's something we can all agree about!
Junek


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, hope your soreness goes away.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Having problems posting to KP. Keeps freezing up on me and I lose the post as I can't send it or copy it or anything. This has been happening on here and no problem anywhere else. Very frustrating. I will send this quickly before it happens again as I just lost a long post about knitting, friends, DGC and trips. Kiwifrau, posted a message in there to you too but lost. Big Hugs.

Hugs all.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Brighouse where it appears to be a sunny day at the moment. For some reason my iPad ansd my phone are not playing nice so, my photos are still on the phone only. Meaning I can't post them until I can sink the two. I am going to take my iPad along today se if when we stop for lunch they will behave and share my photos.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing thoughts to those needing them. Hugs for all, extra hugs for Sam. May he get his computer working soon.


Good morning, Caren!! So glad to hear from you. Thanks for the yummy pictures. I know you're having lot of fun..glad you missed the nasty storm here over the weekend!
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Betty you have my prayers as does Angie. I know how jealousy of the closeness of a MIL can appear having just gone through the wedding at MIL's house but I will tell you what my DD told me. No matter how much Angie may love her MIL NOTHING compares or could replace the love she has for you. My DD told me something similar but regarding her dad (my ex). Just as you tell us, Love you to the moon and back Betty. Unload all you want. {{{{{hugs}}}}}


Well said.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Brighouse where it appears to be a sunny day at the moment. For some reason my iPad ansd my phone are not playing nice so, my photos are still on the phone only. Meaning I can't post them until I can sink the two. I am going to take my iPad along today se if when we stop for lunch they will behave and share my photos.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing thoughts to those needing them. Hugs for all, extra hugs for Sam. May he get his computer working soon.


Don't you have Smarties in the US? That's a favorite of the GKs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, love the cross stitch picture!!!!

Hope you didn't get the ice storm.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PupLover, so glad you like your job even if it is challenging and hope DH gets a job he will love.

My posts will be very short since they are freezing up.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 wrote:

Had another nap. This is ridiculous. I'm a tad ancient for sleeping beauty.
_____________________________________

Seems I am either on the go or in bed. So much improved from how I used to be though, so I am on the right road, but sometimes still frustrated at having days where I accomplish Nothing. I had to channel Kathy as perhaps many remember me saying when I make trips and it works. Thanks Kehinkle.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Going to take some headache med and lie down. Doing fine though, just want to catch it before it gets bad. Hugs All. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Brighouse where it appears to be a sunny day at the moment. For some reason my iPad ansd my phone are not playing nice so, my photos are still on the phone only. Meaning I can't post them until I can sink the two. I am going to take my iPad along today se if when we stop for lunch they will behave and share my photos.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing thoughts to those needing them. Hugs for all, extra hugs for Sam. May he get his computer working soon.


Yummy coffee and cake, nice :thumbup:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> *kiwifrau* of course you deserve a "saved seat" at the tea party! That is one of the joys of the KTP; we come and go as we can and are always welcomed back after an absence.
> 
> I am so happy for your DD. Miracles do happen and perhaps this awful cancer will be eradicated. She is responding to the treatments currently so never, never give up hope. She is so very brave. Have had her in prayer and will definitely continue to do so. {{{hugs}}} to you both.
> 
> ...


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Up to date with everyones posting, now off to Home Depot to see what they have in Crown Moldings. Would like to have it installed in the Powder Room.
Catch you all later and enjoy your day/evening.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

My Dear Precious Friends,
I just have to take a moment and apologize for my foolish post.
Sometimes when the body doesn't cooperate and you are feeling at your worst, emotions can take over and the devil steps in to play.
Angie has the most loving Christian MIL any woman would be blessed to have and I am glad she was just a few steps away when my baby was in such need of loving arms surrounding her.
As my friend, Daralene has often spoken of...a dysfuntional home for a child to grow up in can reak havoc for years. I am almost seventy and still bear the pain of never feeling love from my Moma or Daddy. They were so messed up themselves they were unable to express love.
I know I am loved. Christ took His love for me to the cross. Without a word He said it all with two pieces of wood and three nails.
When I took time to calm down and have some quiet time with Him, I realized how foolish I was.
Please forgive me for unloading. There are so many people on here and throughout the world who are sick with major illnesses, have suffered losss, or are in turmoil over major issues foe me to be whining about something so stupid. I do not like to bring sadness, negativity, or poor choices of words to those I love.
I have to go vote, then will be home to several hours in the kitchen. Want to wind some of my alpaca. I am so anxious to work with it.
I need to order a size five bamboo circ from Handsome Fibers. Sure hope these dishcloths sell so I can buy my four inch interchangeables. This is the major size I use besides my sock circulars. 
I Love You To The Moon and Back, Betty


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Well you asked for a photo of my Halloween Party so here is one.
> 
> Cutest Alpine wentch I've ever seen!
> 
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Yes, I remember my dad buying us a box of fireworks for Guy Fawkes night and there couldn't have been any more than a dozen in the box! We were also bought a packet of sparklers, but I was never keen on holding them! :roll: The whole shebang was over in 15 minutes.


And it always seemed to rain! I was never a great fan of fireworks. Still not a great fan though I do enjoy the fireworks in London on New Years Eve on the telly. Probably because I'm indoors in the warm!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kiwifrau, best Alpine wench ever.
Betty, not to worry, none of us has sprouted wings yet. We all have our low moments. Thanks to KTp and their unconditional support we can share them and feel comforted.
Daralene, hope meds work and you feel better.
I'm hoping DH will turn on heat today so I can feel warm enough for a shower and shampoo. A little set back today but hoping I can turn that around. Thrilled that midweek we will have temp in 80's.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm on page 13 so I have a lot of catch up to do, but David, Christopher, and Kerry finally got here about 8:30 am today, they had issues with trying to tow Davids truck back but they got it all worked out and now they just have to take the truck and trailer back to Cheyenne, they are going to put the Buick on the trailer so that they don't have to waste gas driving two vehicles up and then just drive the buick back after they drop off the truck. 
It's good to have them home. 
Poor Marla is sick, has been dealing with the creeping crud for a week or so now, and it's not leaving. 
Well, I'm going to go get another cuppa and start the catch up. 
Hope everyone is having a greeeeaaaat day!! 
Hugs to all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bonnie, love the cross stitch picture!!!!
> 
> Hope you didn't get the ice storm.


No ice storm, just heavy wet snow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

No need to apologize, we are here to lean on whenever you down.



Bulldog said:


> My Dear Precious Friends,
> I just have to take a moment and apologize for my foolish post.
> Sometimes when the body doesn't cooperate and you are feeling at your worst, emotions can take over and the devil steps in to play.
> Angie has the most loving Christian MIL any woman would be blessed to have and I am glad she was just a few steps away when my baby was in such need of loving arms surrounding her.
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maybe, glad everyone home. Healing energy sent to Marla.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No need to apologize, we are here to lean on whenever you down.


I fully agree with Bonnie, *Betty* you are not any the less for having vented- you expect so much of yourself! The occasional venting just makes you more like the rest of us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm on page 13 so I have a lot of catch up to do, but David, Christopher, and Kerry finally got here about 8:30 am today, they had issues with trying to tow Davids truck back but they got it all worked out and now they just have to take the truck and trailer back to Cheyenne, they are going to put the Buick on the trailer so that they don't have to waste gas driving two vehicles up and then just drive the buick back after they drop off the truck.
> It's good to have them home.
> Poor Marla is sick, has been dealing with the creeping crud for a week or so now, and it's not leaving.
> Well, I'm going to go get another cuppa and start the catch up.
> ...


Hugs to you, Kaye Jo!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Kiwifrau, I love your photo :thumbup: Betty, we love you as you are and you are entitled to vent!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Desert Joy, I do hope you manage your shower and start to feel better soon.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Prayers for Marla. I hope she is better soon.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Betty, when I vented once and then decided that others had worse problems, Sam told me that we were here for each other, and small problems are still problems. So just don't be so hard on yourself. You are human like the rest of us, and life is difficult at times.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the costumes you and neighbor are wearing! It looks like the party would have been lots of fun.


kiwifrau said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > *kiwifrau* of course you deserve a "saved seat" at the tea party! That is one of the joys of the KTP; we come and go as we can and are always welcomed back after an absence.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto from me! (Re: Poledra's family)

Finished the upper cabinets and kitchen island. Tomorrow will do the lower kitchen cabinets. If I just keep do a bit each day hopefully I will have it all done by the weekend. After the lower cabinets I plan on also painting the countertop . Saving that for last as it is an oil based special paint.


sassafras123 said:


> Maybe, glad everyone home. Healing energy sent to Marla.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well said!


martina said:


> Betty, when I vented once and then decided that others had worse problems, Sam told me that we were here for each other, and small problems are still problems. So just don't be so hard on yourself. You are human like the rest of us, and life is difficult at times.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :thumbup: :lol: Remember, if our heads weren't attached.......! Didn't we have this conversation yesterday.....?


~~~We could have.... :XD:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh no! I really hope it can be fixed, and inexpensively. Julie really needs us! And we need her! I would miss her dreadfully.


~~~~ditto ditto ditto!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> A few more


~~~Great pictures! Thanks for adding them to the album! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Pumpkin Patch!


~~~That first picture is SO adorable! Should be framed! Priceless! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hugs to all!!!!!!!!!


Glad your family is back home.

So sorry re Maria. If she's had the crud for a week or more, it's usually recommended to see a doc. A viral infection sometimes becomes bacterial after 5-7 days with no improvement. She may have developed bronchitis or even pneumonia. I've heard of more pneumonias recently that didn't have expected symptoms.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I am only up to page 6, with about 35 still to go, so I thought I would just drop in to say that we had a fabulous weekend down in London. Super meeting with daughter #3 in Harvey Nicks, followed by great dinner at Savoy (Kaspar's Seafood & Oyster Bar), with my sister and brother-in-law. The only disappointment was Sunday morning, when we had intended to see the poppy installation at the Tower of London. Unfortunately, my sister was not well, and we had to cancel that. We did manage the Rembrandt exhibition at the National Gallery in the afternoon, as well as seeing some of the other things on display at the National. That was a wonderful experience. We were fairly tired by the time we got home, but it was very worthwhile. It made us wonder why we don't do some of it more often!

Monday was back to reality and catching up with everyday life. Then disaster struck and a lens fell out of my glasses. I was alone at the time, so was quite unable to fix the thing myself: without my glasses, I couldn't see to do any repair! I found an old pair, from a 7-year old prescription, but my vision with those was very blurred. No driving, no reading, no knitting (as I have no easy projects on the go at the moment), and certainly no posting on KP"&#128546; Fortunately, my husband eventually returned, and was able to fix the glasses - these men do have their uses, don't they? I will catch up before too long and will be back with you to report or comment as seems appropriate. Meanwhile, best wishes to everyone.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> My Dear Precious Friends,
> I just have to take a moment and apologize for my foolish post.
> Sometimes when the body doesn't cooperate and you are feeling at your worst, emotions can take over and the devil steps in to play.
> Angie has the most loving Christian MIL any woman would be blessed to have and I am glad she was just a few steps away when my baby was in such need of loving arms surrounding her.
> ...


Oh dear Betty, please don't be so hard on yourself. We all have our good days and bad days and showing your feelings here only shows how you trust us with your vulnerabilities. We all have been there. Remember when my mom passed? It will be 4 years ago this coming Friday. You all were so very supportive to me in my darkness. It lasted a long time but I finally feel like I'm out of that black hole I was in for so long...thanks, in no small part, to all of you and your love and support. SO, please never feel badly or foolish about sharing "you." This is a safe, warm, fuzzy place to be! <<<HUGS>>>


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> I missed that post- yes you need to b every careful as if the swelling progresses it could hinder the breathing- and it is fairly important to keep breathing.


~~~I agree and I suspect DH does, too :lol: :lol: It's only happened twice, so now we avoid caraway & rye bread all together. I miss using caraway....but I'd miss DH much more!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hugs for you too, Kaye Jo!
> I do miss my good phone plan, too, but some things come in too pricey!
> I'll be trying to remember to check with Sam, mid week this time rather than on Saturday morning- see how things are going with his computer- unless he starts posting- it is tough on the nerves when you are doing it at short notice- and the computer WILL not cooperate!!!! Are you on the way to or from Denver?


Hi Julie, I'm way behind, but yes, we were already back from Denver when I saw this post, but then I didn't get a chance to reply. lol
Marla and I didn't get back until about 7pm, then by the time we got everything unloaded from the car and put away, it was about 10pm, and I went to bed. 
They guys and Kerry got back this morning, and the truck is unloaded and ready for them to take to Cheyenne and drop off in the morning. 
Poor Kerry is sound asleep in the bedroom, D & C are sitting in the reclining love seat falling asleep. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is what usually happens to me- but for some reason the ex was making sense this time!


LOL! There is a first time for everything. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Julie, I'm way behind, but yes, we were already back from Denver when I saw this post, but then I didn't get a chance to reply. lol
> Marla and I didn't get back until about 7pm, then by the time we got everything unloaded from the car and put away, it was about 10pm, and I went to bed.
> They guys and Kerry got back this morning, and the truck is unloaded and ready for them to take to Cheyenne and drop off in the morning.
> Poor Kerry is sound asleep in the bedroom, D & C are sitting in the reclining love seat falling asleep. lol


So you and the animals are the only ones really awake?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I loved the poppies every where was nice to see.


~~~Thanks for sharing....the news over here is not reporting on this at all. Disappointing. :-(


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> *NO*


~~~DITTO! (re Tami's pictures.....not tired at all!)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~Hi All....just popping in to say "hello". I'm miles behind.
A couple of things keeping me busy. This is our last week in Ohio, so we are starting to close things down. # of the kids will be here this weekend to do final tasks. My oldest brother has a b;day on Sunday, so I need to knit a scarf really fast! Oh, remember our plumbing issues? They're baaaaack! Well, another problem has shown up....and this is a bigger fix than the other one. This requires digging up the pipes both outside and in the crawl space under the cottage....the pipes are broken. This time things backed up into the shower. Yuck...a mess! Our plumber came out at a moment's notice on Sunday...what a sweetie! He fixed things to function for a few days (keep fingers crossed...still is working okay). He comes tomorrow to do the digging and replacing. A good day...the only one this week without rain predicted! 

Thursday night we had a phenomenal wind storm...the wind was so strong it blew a yard bench over...and came down the chimney, pushing the smoke out into the room. The fireplace is our only source of heat...we had to put out the fire, and open the doors to clear the room....took a while! At least we found out that the smoke alarm works well! 

On a bigger note....I'm going to be a grandma!!!!! My first! My DS & DIL are expecting in June! SO excited...I really need to start knitting like crazy! Lots of things to learn how to knit! 

I'm off to do laundry...cleaning up, etc etc.
Carol il/oh


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > *kiwifrau* of course you deserve a "saved seat" at the tea party! That is one of the joys of the KTP; we come and go as we can and are always welcomed back after an absence.
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

My dear Betty, you have no reason to apologize. We love you and you always have such a wonderful, caring attitude!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> On a bigger note....I'm going to be a grandma!!!!! My first! My DS & DIL are expecting in June! SO excited...I really need to start knitting like crazy! Lots of things to learn how to knit!
> 
> Carol il/oh


Sorry the plumbing issues continue, but SQUEE! for the grandma news. Woo hoo!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My dear Betty, you have no reason to apologize. We love you and you always have such a wonderful, caring attitude!
> Hugs,
> Junek


What she said! Your feelings are valid and you have every right to express them. You're safe with us.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm on page 13 so I have a lot of catch up to do, but David, Christopher, and Kerry finally got here about 8:30 am today, they had issues with trying to tow Davids truck back but they got it all worked out and now they just have to take the truck and trailer back to Cheyenne, they are going to put the Buick on the trailer so that they don't have to waste gas driving two vehicles up and then just drive the buick back after they drop off the truck.
> It's good to have them home.
> Poor Marla is sick, has been dealing with the creeping crud for a week or so now, and it's not leaving.
> Well, I'm going to go get another cuppa and start the catch up.
> ...


I'm so glad everyone is back home. I've been praying for safe traveling for them.
I'll add Marla to the prayer list. Has she considered a Dr visit?
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All....just popping in to say "hello". I'm miles behind.
> A couple of things keeping me busy. This is our last week in Ohio, so we are starting to close things down. # of the kids will be here this weekend to do final tasks. My oldest brother has a b;day on Sunday, so I need to knit a scarf really fast! Oh, remember our plumbing issues? They're baaaaack! Well, another problem has shown up....and this is a bigger fix than the other one. This requires digging up the pipes both outside and in the crawl space under the cottage....the pipes are broken. This time things backed up into the shower. Yuck...a mess! Our plumber came out at a moment's notice on Sunday...what a sweetie! He fixed things to function for a few days (keep fingers crossed...still is working okay). He comes tomorrow to do the digging and replacing. A good day...the only one this week without rain predicted!
> 
> Thursday night we had a phenomenal wind storm...the wind was so strong it blew a yard bench over...and came down the chimney, pushing the smoke out into the room. The fireplace is our only source of heat...we had to put out the fire, and open the doors to clear the room....took a while! At least we found out that the smoke alarm works well!
> ...


Congratulations on the expected grandchild...and the first! So exciting!!
Hope the plumber can fix that yucky problem quickly!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kiwifrau, good to hear from you. I will certainly keep your DD in my prayers.
> Tami, I too hate cold and get cold very quickly. Mostly now I am in wool/silk undershirt, thermal long sleeve shirt, fleece pants and socks. As I write this I have on all th a t plus laying in bed with electric blanket on high.
> Imodium seems to have done it's job. Haven't even napped, though rested in bed.


I have silk unders that I wear. I've only worn them this year so far when we were on the light house tours by Lake Huron when it was wet and cold. I do layer. My hands and feet get the coldest.

Glad the Imodium has helped! Stay warm.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All....just popping in to say "hello". I'm miles behind.
> A couple of things keeping me busy. This is our last week in Ohio, so we are starting to close things down. # of the kids will be here this weekend to do final tasks. My oldest brother has a b;day on Sunday, so I need to knit a scarf really fast! Oh, remember our plumbing issues? They're baaaaack! Well, another problem has shown up....and this is a bigger fix than the other one. This requires digging up the pipes both outside and in the crawl space under the cottage....the pipes are broken. This time things backed up into the shower. Yuck...a mess! Our plumber came out at a moment's notice on Sunday...what a sweetie! He fixed things to function for a few days (keep fingers crossed...still is working okay). He comes tomorrow to do the digging and replacing. A good day...the only one this week without rain predicted!
> 
> Thursday night we had a phenomenal wind storm...the wind was so strong it blew a yard bench over...and came down the chimney, pushing the smoke out into the room. The fireplace is our only source of heat...we had to put out the fire, and open the doors to clear the room....took a while! At least we found out that the smoke alarm works well!
> ...


Well, I seem to recall that I accidentally made you a grandma on last week's TP! Now, don't say that I didn't know what I was doing! Congratulations, and have lots of fun knitting those baby things.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kiwifrau, sounds like you have been very busy, you will be glad t have the renos done for a while. Great news that your daughter is responding to the chemo, I hope it continues. Have forgotten, does she have young kids. It's always so terrible when people with young children are sick. (I lost 2 friends in their 30's, one with a 3 yr old & another with 2 kids 15 & 17). My sister was only 16 when we lost our mom to cancer. Such a horrible disease.
> Kathy, I'm glad you enjoyed the knitting group & the fiber fest sounds like great fun. Wish there was something like that near here.
> Tami, great picture of your daughter & GKs, your daughter sure looks like you I think.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Amber does look a lot like me and thankfully is staying a lot skinnier!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto from me! (Re: Poledra's family)
> 
> Finished the upper cabinets and kitchen island. Tomorrow will do the lower kitchen cabinets. If I just keep do a bit each day hopefully I will have it all done by the weekend. After the lower cabinets I plan on also painting the countertop . Saving that for last as it is an oil based special paint.


It is quite a relief to hear that you have been painting your kitchen cabinets, Gwenie. This morning, we were in a DIY store, and I just happened to look at 
cabinet paint, as ours are 26 years old, and look pretty shabby. I was a bit startled on looking in on KP this evening to be faced by a selection of ads for cabinet paint! How did the computer know what I glanced at in the shop this morning? It was a little bit unsettling. Once I noticed that you had actually posted on the topic, I felt much less as if Big Brother was watching me (although he is quite clearly watching you!).


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We did have insulation blown in the attic area. DH has always said no to the walls; don't know if it is because of cost or construction or both. right now even if he said yes we just couldn't do it financially. His great grandfather built the house in 1875 and as for the floor, the floor joist are not a consistent width apart...LOL. DH did put some insulation under some of the floors.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your grandson looks just like his mom....both beautiful/handsome. And Arriana's cuteness it over the moon.


Lol! If he was standing next to his dad you wouldn't say that! He is a good mix of the two tho.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have to laugh Pammie......housework can ALWAYS suffer as far as I'm concerned. I do like a clean house but can always find something more interesting to do....ROFL


Me to!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > *kiwifrau* of course you deserve a "saved seat" at the tea party! That is one of the joys of the KTP; we come and go as we can and are always welcomed back after an absence.
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

My laptop doesn't want to stay connected to the internet today, so I have turned on the old desktop. What a clunky keyboard! Ack. Well, at least it still works!

I am working on some fingerless mitts again (there seems to be no end to the sock yarn in the stash...!). I don't think I'll have enough of this one to make a hat, too, but I may just do that with different yarn. I haven't decided whether or not I'll make hats to donate this year, as I don't have a lot of acrylic/machine washable yarn left--will have to sort the stash and see (I don't like to donate hand wash things, as I don't know how people feel about that).

My etsy shop, long neglected, is also a work in progress. I really need to sell some of these models to make space in this room, and I have a few other things that have been stored too long. So I am trying to get one or two things listed each day.

And not much else has happened this week (quiet is good). We just got notice that the rest of the week is going to be very busy at work again, though, so I will have to get as much done as I can tomorrow, as Thursday and Friday may mean extra work hours. I can always use the money, so I won't complain (and I get a four day weekend on Thanksgiving, so I can remind myself of that). 

Kiwifrau, I am not fond of having photos taken of me either! I don't think I've broken any cameras, but as someone else said, that's not how I *think* I look. LOL

Off to think about what's for supper--DD says she is making her pumpkin soup, so we'll see how that turns out. Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kiwifrau, best Alpine wench ever.
> Betty, not to worry, none of us has sprouted wings yet. We all have our low moments. Thanks to KTp and their unconditional support we can share them and feel comforted.
> Daralene, hope meds work and you feel better.
> I'm hoping DH will turn on heat today so I can feel warm enough for a shower and shampoo. A little set back today but hoping I can turn that around. Thrilled that midweek we will have temp in 80's.


We have a small electric heater we can plug in and warm the bathroom for our showers. Perhaps that would work for you. I think you can get them for about $20 now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> My Dear Precious Friends,
> I just have to take a moment and apologize for my foolish post.
> Sometimes when the body doesn't cooperate and you are feeling at your worst, emotions can take over and the devil steps in to play.
> Angie has the most loving Christian MIL any woman would be blessed to have and I am glad she was just a few steps away when my baby was in such need of loving arms surrounding her.
> ...


Betty that is what we are here for. To love and support each other.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm on page 13 so I have a lot of catch up to do, but David, Christopher, and Kerry finally got here about 8:30 am today, they had issues with trying to tow Davids truck back but they got it all worked out and now they just have to take the truck and trailer back to Cheyenne, they are going to put the Buick on the trailer so that they don't have to waste gas driving two vehicles up and then just drive the buick back after they drop off the truck.
> It's good to have them home.
> Poor Marla is sick, has been dealing with the creeping crud for a week or so now, and it's not leaving.
> Well, I'm going to go get another cuppa and start the catch up.
> ...


I'm glad to hear they made it safely home and got the truck figured out. Good idea to tow the Buick and drive it back since they already have the toe dolly. Hope Marla feels better soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~We could have.... :XD:


 :lol: and will again!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> Sorry the plumbing issues continue, but SQUEE! for the grandma news. Woo hoo!


So pleased for your good news!!

PS I love the pumpkins :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~DITTO! (re Tami's pictures.....not tired at all!)


 :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Carol, congratulations. A first grandchild is so special.
Tami, will keep electric heater in mind. Glad you have silk underwear. Must get knitting wool socks. My hands and feet get cold easily also.love the knitted pumpkins.
Got my shower. Feels great. Will rest today, but may look into sock knitting. More fun to lay in bed and watch tv if I can knit.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Got my shower. Feels great. Will rest today, but may look into sock knitting. More fun to lay in bed and watch tv if I can knit.


 :thumbup: I am glad you are feeling better :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Carol, congratulations. A first grandchild is so special.
> Tami, will keep electric heater in mind. Glad you have silk underwear. Must get knitting wool socks. My hands and feet get cold easily also.love the knitted pumpkins.
> Got my shower. Feels great. Will rest today, but may look into sock knitting. More fun to lay in bed and watch tv if I can knit.


Someone on a facebook group was looking for sock patterns that are easy--don't know if you have knitted socks before? But if not, I started with Liat Gat's sock patterns. They were very easy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All....just popping in to say "hello". I'm miles behind.
> A couple of things keeping me busy. This is our last week in Ohio, so we are starting to close things down. # of the kids will be here this weekend to do final tasks. My oldest brother has a b;day on Sunday, so I need to knit a scarf really fast! Oh, remember our plumbing issues? They're baaaaack! Well, another problem has shown up....and this is a bigger fix than the other one. This requires digging up the pipes both outside and in the crawl space under the cottage....the pipes are broken. This time things backed up into the shower. Yuck...a mess! Our plumber came out at a moment's notice on Sunday...what a sweetie! He fixed things to function for a few days (keep fingers crossed...still is working okay). He comes tomorrow to do the digging and replacing. A good day...the only one this week without rain predicted!
> 
> Thursday night we had a phenomenal wind storm...the wind was so strong it blew a yard bench over...and came down the chimney, pushing the smoke out into the room. The fireplace is our only source of heat...we had to put out the fire, and open the doors to clear the room....took a while! At least we found out that the smoke alarm works well!
> ...


Oh no! Been there done that. You have a great plumber to come out like that.

I don't remember getting that wind storm but with the way things have been lately that doesn't mean we didn't! You usually get it first. Too bad about the smoke. Perhaps pick up a few electric heaters?

Happy birthday to your brother. Knit quickly!

Congratulations Grandma!

And cute pumpkins.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Norma, thank you.
Sorienna, thank you. Have knit many socks before. Some I've worn so much they are worn out. Mostly use basic pattern for k2p2 top which stay up well.
My goodness, think I feel well enough to take Maya out for desert walk.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Norma, thank you.
> Sorienna, thank you. Have knit many socks before. Some I've worn so much they are worn out. Mostly use basic pattern for k2p2 top which stay up well.
> My goodness, think I feel well enough to take Maya out for desert walk.


 :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cmaliza - Sorry to hear about your ongoing plumbing problems, but wonderful news of your upcoming grandmahood! It's the best thing ever!

Betty - Don't apologise for being human! We all need to vent sometimes and this is a great place to do it.

Poledra - I hope Marla feels better soon.

Cashmeregrandma - Hoping your headache has disappeared by now.

Sassafrass - Glad the Immodium has helped. Look after yourself.

Tami - Great pumpkins! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thanks for the pictures!! I still love the stylish garbage bag coveralls!!
> Junek


~~~We all know that Gwen has many hidden talents! Fashionista Extraordinaire! :lol: :lol:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> On a bigger note....I'm going to be a grandma!!!!! My first! My DS & DIL are expecting in June! SO excited...I really need to start knitting like crazy! Lots of things to learn how to knit!


Oh Carol, I'm so thrilled for you!!!!! We can keep notes together. My first grand baby will arrive in April. I am having such fun knitting up little "pregnancy gifts" each month. Cotton baby wash cloths so far and a kitty blanket buddy. Cotton bibs for this month...soooooo exciting.

Sorry about the pipes but at least tomorrow they will be fixed. So nice your kids will come and help close things up this coming weekend. The "S" word won't be long in coming...good to get things done 

Happy hugs for you!!!!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> We did have insulation blown in the attic area. DH has always said no to the walls; don't know if it is because of cost or construction or both. right now even if he said yes we just couldn't do it financially. His great grandfather built the house in 1875 and as for the floor, the floor joist are not a consistent width apart...LOL. DH did put some insulation under some of the floors.


My parents use to put bales of straw around the base of the house that took the most wind during the winter. It insulated the water pump area and furnace area of the house. Furnace on the inside of the house and straw on the outside so no chance of catching fire. Maybe lining the inside walls with totes of yarn might help!!!! LOL


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Just a quick check in to let you all know that we are fine. Alan has been dealing with a difficult prednisone taper. I should be able to pick up a script by tomorrow and he will be able to up the dose and start over with a slower paced taper. He has felt just awful and we couldn't figure out what was wrong.... So I will finish up last weeks KTP and get started on this one tonight during TV time. Leftovers for dinner so I am going to do some maintenance on my computer for the first time in months and find something to eat. love and peace to all of you - AZ


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Norma, yes it is a bit of a wait. The results will be in sooner, but they won't give them to you over phone. I could have earlier appt at his Lancaster office. But, since that is an hour and a half away decided to see him here and wait the extra week to hear results.


I have learned that if it is important to get in touch with you before then, the doctor will call you sooner so sometimes not having to go in sooner is okay.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Just a quick check in to let you all know that we are fine. Alan has been dealing with a difficult prednisone taper. I should be able to pick up a script by tomorrow and he will be able to up the dose and start over with a slower paced taper. He has felt just awful and we couldn't figure out what was wrong.... So I will finish up last weeks KTP and get started on this one tonight during TV time. Leftovers for dinner so I am going to do some maintenance on my computer for the first time in months and find something to eat. love and peace to all of you - AZ


Oh shoot Sandi...thought Alan's troubles would be over but too fast of a taper off Pred is not good either. Good thing to start over and do it slow. He has been through a lot so tapering more slowly should help him feel better. Hugs to you!!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello dear friends. After 3 months in hospital recovering from a serious complication arising from my cancer treatment, I'm back on e mail and trying to get grasp of the tea party. I see that there's been much activity. I hope to be discharged this week and anticipate a long period of recovery. Your prayers and kind thoughts have been immense strengths. Its just great to be back in contact. With love, Valerie


~~~SO glad to hear you are the upward road of recovery!Great to have you back on line....hope your needles aren't too dusty and you can get back to that, too. We'll keep you surrounded by healing energies.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

AZ Sticks said:


> Just a quick check in to let you all know that we are fine. Alan has been dealing with a difficult prednisone taper. I should be able to pick up a script by tomorrow and he will be able to up the dose and start over with a slower paced taper. He has felt just awful and we couldn't figure out what was wrong.... So I will finish up last weeks KTP and get started on this one tonight during TV time. Leftovers for dinner so I am going to do some maintenance on my computer for the first time in months and find something to eat. love and peace to all of you - AZ


Prednisone can certainly cause problems when the taper is not just right. It always takes me multiple rounds of that medicine to rid my body of poison ivy so I try to stay away from that plant. Thanks for letting us know how things are going. Take care and know that you are surrounded by our love as well.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Just a quick check in to let you all know that we are fine. Alan has been dealing with a difficult prednisone taper. I should be able to pick up a script by tomorrow and he will be able to up the dose and start over with a slower paced taper. He has felt just awful and we couldn't figure out what was wrong.... So I will finish up last weeks KTP and get started on this one tonight during TV time. Leftovers for dinner so I am going to do some maintenance on my computer for the first time in months and find something to eat. love and peace to all of you - AZ


Nice to hear from you, but I wish it had been better news about Alan. {{{hugs}}} to you both.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Just a quick check in to let you all know that we are fine. Alan has been dealing with a difficult prednisone taper. I should be able to pick up a script by tomorrow and he will be able to up the dose and start over with a slower paced taper. He has felt just awful and we couldn't figure out what was wrong.... So I will finish up last weeks KTP and get started on this one tonight during TV time. Leftovers for dinner so I am going to do some maintenance on my computer for the first time in months and find something to eat. love and peace to all of you - AZ


Good to hear from you. Hope the slower taper of the prednisone makes Alan feel better soon.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Carol...Congrats on becoming a Grandma...so happy for you.

Gwen....looking forward to seeing the painted cabinets. I know they will look awesome.

Betty...Love you to the moon and back and sending you a huge hug. We don't mind your vents and we know that you are aware of your daughter's love for you. Sometimes we all hurt and it is nice to have a safe place to vent.

Cashmeregma...I hope your computer will start cooperating more as it is frustrating to have to deal with such crud.

Poledra...Hoping Marla is feeling better soon. Enjoy getting to know Kerry better and having C around once again.

I am very exhausted and need to get some chores done so take care.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Carol, congratulation on the new grandchild coming, how exciting.

Desert Joy, glad you are feeling better, hope it continues.

Daralene, I hope your headache is better by now.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie and Norma, thank you. We had 35 minute walk. Weather lovely. Afternoon shadows on the Sierras. Probably a tad over did but ill sleep well tonight.
Sandi, good to hear from you. Glad they are going on slower taper. I'm only on 5mg per day and wish they would up it. Think it would help my energy level.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

kiwifrau}Well you asked for a photo of my Halloween Party so here is one.
That's me with the white hair said:


> Why do you think you are not photogenic? That is a darling pix of you, woman!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Norma, I'm hoping what you say is true. That if it's negative they will call and let me know. When I asked though NURSE said it was against HPPA regs to give out info over phone. Figure if there is a problem I'm not in a hurry to find out. And if there isn't waiting won't matter.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

martina said:


> Betty, when I vented once and then decided that others had worse problems, Sam told me that we were here for each other, and small problems are still problems. So just don't be so hard on yourself. You are human like the rest of us, and life is difficult at times.


Very well put, Martina. Couldn't agree more. We all need the support and hugs from time to time. Sam's words were good, too.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

pacer said:


> Maybe lining the inside walls with totes of yarn might help!!!! LOL


What a clever idea-- so out of the box!! LOL


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Aw gee thanks for all the lovely comments of my photo. 
Anyone in my Family will say I always ran away and hid whenever photo's were taken. Even one of our Family photo's, which someone added to the Family Tree I wasn't in the photo. Then my eldest sister put the worst photo possible in there and I told her to take it out. She thought I was joking but I wasn't. Told her to put another one in. Which reminds me must check to see if she did. LOL!

Betty, no need to apologize, positive most of us have needed at one time or another to vent. Good for the Soul, as they say.

Hugs to all. Off to do some washing now that the cheaper hydro time is in effect.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Just a quick check in to let you all know that we are fine. Alan has been dealing with a difficult prednisone taper. I should be able to pick up a script by tomorrow and he will be able to up the dose and start over with a slower paced taper. He has felt just awful and we couldn't figure out what was wrong.... So I will finish up last weeks KTP and get started on this one tonight during TV time. Leftovers for dinner so I am going to do some maintenance on my computer for the first time in months and find something to eat. love and peace to all of you - AZ


Sure hope Alan feels better soon. I know he's sick and tired of being sick and tired. And it's hard on you, too.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Has anyone heard from Purple-Fi lately? 
I hope all with problems get them sorted soon. Here it is colder and we have fireworks going most nights, especially tomorrow. Off to bed, so take care all.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I fully agree with Bonnie, *Betty* you are not any the less for having vented- you expect so much of yourself! The occasional venting just makes you more like the rest of us.


What a sweet phrasing, Julie.

See, Betty, I told you so, didn't I?

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sandi--Sorry about the prednisone problems that Alan is having. I would have thought that the professional who prescribed it would have been well aware of the need for slow withdrawal. Hope it works for him this time. You all have had so many rough times these last years. Praying for better tomorrows.

Carol--Congrats on the first grandbaby's arrival in June!! Good times ahead for you and DH.

Valerie--It's so good to hear news with positive days ahead. Looking forward to hearing from you and your bee activities in the coming days.

Blessings on you all.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> We did have insulation blown in the attic area. DH has always said no to the walls; don't know if it is because of cost or construction or both. right now even if he said yes we just couldn't do it financially. His great grandfather built the house in 1875 and as for the floor, the floor joist are not a consistent width apart...LOL. DH did put some insulation under some of the floors.


That was one of the first things we did was blow in isolation. Our house was built in 1820 and when they started they discovered that instead of 4 inch deep walls they are 6 so ended up costing a bit more than expected but made a world of difference. Our electric runs around $130 a month though in the summer can be as high as $220 and in the winter gas runs around $150. Can't imagine what they would be without the extra insulation.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Why do you think you are not photogenic? That is a darling pix of you, woman!


I agree, it's a great picture!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Don't you have Smarties in the US? That's a favorite of the GKs


I love smarties!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All....just popping in to say "hello". I'm miles behind.
> A couple of things keeping me busy. This is our last week in Ohio, so we are starting to close things down. # of the kids will be here this weekend to do final tasks. My oldest brother has a b;day on Sunday, so I need to knit a scarf really fast! Oh, remember our plumbing issues? They're baaaaack! Well, another problem has shown up....and this is a bigger fix than the other one. This requires digging up the pipes both outside and in the crawl space under the cottage....the pipes are broken. This time things backed up into the shower. Yuck...a mess! Our plumber came out at a moment's notice on Sunday...what a sweetie! He fixed things to function for a few days (keep fingers crossed...still is working okay). He comes tomorrow to do the digging and replacing. A good day...the only one this week without rain predicted!
> 
> Thursday night we had a phenomenal wind storm...the wind was so strong it blew a yard bench over...and came down the chimney, pushing the smoke out into the room. The fireplace is our only source of heat...we had to put out the fire, and open the doors to clear the room....took a while! At least we found out that the smoke alarm works well!
> ...


Love your garden and congrats on becoming a grandma!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm glad to hear they made it safely home and got the truck figured out. Good idea to tow the Buick and drive it back since they already have the toe dolly. Hope Marla feels better soon.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All....just popping in to say "hello". I'm miles behind.
> A couple of things keeping me busy. This is our last week in Ohio, so we are starting to close things down. # of the kids will be here this weekend to do final tasks. My oldest brother has a b;day on Sunday, so I need to knit a scarf really fast! Oh, remember our plumbing issues? They're baaaaack! Well, another problem has shown up....and this is a bigger fix than the other one. This requires digging up the pipes both outside and in the crawl space under the cottage....the pipes are broken. This time things backed up into the shower. Yuck...a mess! Our plumber came out at a moment's notice on Sunday...what a sweetie! He fixed things to function for a few days (keep fingers crossed...still is working okay). He comes tomorrow to do the digging and replacing. A good day...the only one this week without rain predicted!
> 
> Thursday night we had a phenomenal wind storm...the wind was so strong it blew a yard bench over...and came down the chimney, pushing the smoke out into the room. The fireplace is our only source of heat...we had to put out the fire, and open the doors to clear the room....took a while! At least we found out that the smoke alarm works well!
> ...


YUCK! On the plumbing, but glad you have such a great plumber. YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! On the grandbaby, how exciting!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> We have a small electric heater we can plug in and warm the bathroom for our showers. Perhaps that would work for you. I think you can get them for about $20 now.


We do this also, our shower room is a northern room and quite cold in winter


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm so glad everyone is back home. I've been praying for safe traveling for them.
> I'll add Marla to the prayer list. Has she considered a Dr visit?
> Junek


 Thank you.

Yes, she will if it doesn't ease soon, but there isn't too much they can do, she's allergic to most antibiotics, so hopefully it will pass on it's own with the help of tea with honey, Sambucus, and whatever else cold type meds that she's taking.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

From my niece in western KS:
http://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/v/t1.0-9/s480x480/1511254_10152891841906804_5666414261337352841_n.jpg?oh=7adf2307f9db69b1b1d003d35ebd41cb&oe=54E68A26&__gda__=1424562974_8b51018a69e218394990b6adc92c0a03


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Carol, congrats on becoming a grandma; it's the best!!!

Betty, so many have expressed my thoughts above Please know that you are loved mightily!!!

Beautiful photo, Kansas g-ma. The colors are so dramatic. 

We may get some of the dreaded white stuff tonight. If we do, I'm hoping it doesn't last. 

Went to knitting group last night. It was a very small group. The hostess had the cutest small female cat. I swear she was quite dainty and feminine, but she was so excited to be in the living room with us and all that yarn!!! She just couldn't decide which string to go after first. Nice evening. Our hostess had a delicious and simple appetizer (actually, there were several nummy things.) She either cooked or baked tiny, red potatoes, scooped out the insides, mixed them with some Gorgonzola and stuffed the mixture back in. Served them at room temp. They were scrumptious!!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I've gotten behind as usual but will keep reading tomorrow. I love the knitted pumpkins! Will catch up on other news tomorrow, heading to bed now. Love you all and lots of (((hugs))))) nittergma


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

So thankful that many of you are experiencing better health. I hope that all of you will continue to improve.

Congratulations, Carol! I'm sure you will have time to get some knitting done for the little one.

Love the pumpkins! Gwen, you are really in the painting mode! I'm glad that it is going smoothly for you.

I am so sleepy. DD woke me up much earlier than I wanted, just to chat before work. Just stayed up, and no nap. I'm backing up my computer and it is taking forever. I hope it won't be too much longer.

Good night/day to all!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Forgot to say that I am thankful for the rain that we have been getting all day! I hope it will continue!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> My Dear Precious Friends,
> I just have to take a moment and apologize for my foolish post.
> Sometimes when the body doesn't cooperate and you are feeling at your worst, emotions can take over and the devil steps in to play.
> Angie has the most loving Christian MIL any woman would be blessed to have and I am glad she was just a few steps away when my baby was in such need of loving arms surrounding her.
> ...


As I said befroe I think Betty emotions aren't often logical- the problem would be if you let it continue to upset you instead of seeing the positive aspects. And it is good too that she is caring enough to want to avoid overloading you when she feels you have enough on your plates already. You have raised a caring thoughtful daughter and so have to expect that she will care for you as you care for others.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I agree and I suspect DH does, too :lol: :lol: It's only happened twice, so now we avoid caraway & rye bread all together. I miss using caraway....but I'd miss DH much more!


Good to know that you think he is worth more than caraway :-D :-D :-D


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All....just popping in to say "hello". I'm miles behind.
> A couple of things keeping me busy. This is our last week in Ohio, so we are starting to close things down. # of the kids will be here this weekend to do final tasks. My oldest brother has a b;day on Sunday, so I need to knit a scarf really fast! Oh, remember our plumbing issues? They're baaaaack! Well, another problem has shown up....and this is a bigger fix than the other one. This requires digging up the pipes both outside and in the crawl space under the cottage....the pipes are broken. This time things backed up into the shower. Yuck...a mess! Our plumber came out at a moment's notice on Sunday...what a sweetie! He fixed things to function for a few days (keep fingers crossed...still is working okay). He comes tomorrow to do the digging and replacing. A good day...the only one this week without rain predicted!
> 
> Thursday night we had a phenomenal wind storm...the wind was so strong it blew a yard bench over...and came down the chimney, pushing the smoke out into the room. The fireplace is our only source of heat...we had to put out the fire, and open the doors to clear the room....took a while! At least we found out that the smoke alarm works well!
> ...


Hassles withthe house- just as you are getting ready to leave, I'm sure you could done without it at this time.
But how exciting to be a grandma in June.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I love smarties!!


Smarties are the best.  at least this kind is. 
:thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from a chilly Brighouse, almost time to put socks on. Heading out in a bit to catch the train, heading to Carlisle today. 

Don't have a coffee for this morning but have a couple photos. 

Healing energy for those in need and hugs for everyone.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just a few comments:

Betty, totally understand your feelings and please don't feel bad about expressing them freely here.

Caren, love the photos; glad you're having a wonderful time. Those are different "smarties" than what we have here - but I like both kinds.

Carol - sorry about the plumbing issues - what a hassle. But, you have a very exciting time ahead of you and the family - babies are so wonderful and bring a whole another dimension of love into your life.

Pacer - love Matthew's cat drawing and love the work your family does for Bella and sisters' family.

Pup Lover - looking forward to seeing you when we head down to Springfield the weekend of 12/5 - hope things do get a little more settled for you and DH.

Poledra - hope Marla gets better soon. I, too, have had the head cold that has settled in the throat and ears areas, but seems to be set on heading to the chest. I've been doctoring myself, but not doing much else. I may have to go to the doctor's if I don't start feeling better soon. 

I'm sure I'm missing comments so I'll blame the phlegmy brain and catch up more later.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Nice to hear from you, but I wish it had been better news about Alan. {{{hugs}}} to you both.


Seconded here. I do hope this issue is resolved speedily.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Kansas g-ma said:


> From my niece in western KS:


Great photo. Great sky :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a chilly Brighouse, almost time to put socks on. Heading out in a bit to catch the train, heading to Carlisle today.
> 
> Don't have a coffee for this morning but have a couple photos.
> 
> Healing energy for those in need and hugs for everyone.


Great photos. Did you notice what the blue plaque was about?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I see that *Busyworkerbee* and *Patches39* both have birthdays today!

Best wishes to you both.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jheiens said:


> I see that *Busyworkerbee* and *Patches39* both have birthdays today!
> 
> Best wishes to you both.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Echo that and many, many more. Hope it is a good one for both.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> From my niece in western KS:
> http://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/v/t1.0-9/s480x480/1511254_10152891841906804_5666414261337352841_n.jpg?oh=7adf2307f9db69b1b1d003d35ebd41cb&oe=54E68A26&__gda__=1424562974_8b51018a69e218394990b6adc92c0a03


Wow!! Beautiful sky!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a chilly Brighouse, almost time to put socks on. Heading out in a bit to catch the train, heading to Carlisle today.
> 
> Don't have a coffee for this morning but have a couple photos.
> 
> Healing energy for those in need and hugs for everyone.


Good morning, Caren!! Thanks for the pictures. Love the lacy gate. That TJ Maxx could be anywhere in this country!!
Sounds like you're having a great time
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I see that *Busyworkerbee* and *Patches39* both have birthdays today!
> 
> Best wishes to you both.
> 
> Ohio Joy


A very happy birthday to both of you. I hope your day is grand and fun.
Junek


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I see that *Busyworkerbee* and *Patches39* both have birthdays today!
> 
> Best wishes to you both.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Happy Birthday to both of you! :-D


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy birthday to Busyworkerbee and Patches39. May be it a wonderful day.



jheiens said:


> I see that *Busyworkerbee* and *Patches39* both have birthdays today!
> 
> Best wishes to you both.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I see that *Busyworkerbee* and *Patches39* both have birthdays today!
> 
> Best wishes to you both.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Happy birthday. I hope you celebrate in style.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Busyworkwerbee and patches. Have a lovley day the tow of you- and Busyworkerbees is already almost over (about 1/2 hour to go) while Patches has only just started.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday to Busyworkwerbee and patches. Have a lovley day the tow of you- and Busyworkerbees is already almost over (about 1/2 hour to go) while Patches has only just started.


Thank you all, I can't believe I'm 75, what a blessing. Pray Busywebee, have a blessed day. 
Praying for all sending joy, peace, healing and love. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Thank you all, I can't believe I'm 75, what a blessing. Pray Busywebee, have a blessed day.
> Praying for all sending joy, peace, healing and love. :thumbup:


HAPPY 75th Patches.

How wonderful to celebrate with you!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Busyworkerbee.

May it be a wonderful birthday for you and we celebrate with you. :thumbup:

Even if it is belated by your time. This way you get to celebrate for 48 hrs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Great photos. Did you notice what the blue plaque was about?


I could make out Holy Cross on the plaque but nothing else.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Morning all, or perhaps morning will apply to you much later depending on where you are.

Gorgeous Fall morning out there. Will have to take advantage of it and get out as the next two days predict rain. 

Cmaliza, do want to be sure and send congratulations on the new baby for your family. A First Grandchild is sure worth celebrating. You will soon be a member of the wonderful Grandparents club. Smoke is going to be coming out of those needles for sure. How wonderful!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a chilly Brighouse, almost time to put socks on. Heading out in a bit to catch the train, heading to Carlisle today.
> 
> Don't have a coffee for this morning but have a couple photos.
> 
> Healing energy for those in need and hugs for everyone.


Thanks for the photos. Such fun to see your adventures. My what a gorgeous gate that is. Interesting that the store is T"K" Maxx. Wonder if it is the same as our TJ Maxx? I know you are seeing things the average tourist wouldn't get to, so making lots of very special memories.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra, so glad everyone made it back safely.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> HAPPY 75th Patches.
> 
> How wonderful to celebrate with you!!!!


 :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> :-D :thumbup:


Funny thing is as we reach these ages they keep getting younger and younger. 75 yrs. young and getting better all the time. :wink:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

jheiens said:


> I see that *Busyworkerbee* and *Patches39* both have birthdays today!
> 
> Best wishes to you both.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Same, wishing you both a "Happy Birthday" with many more to come.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I see that *Busyworkerbee* and *Patches39* both have birthdays today!
> 
> Best wishes to you both.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Happy Birthday to both of you!!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bystanders and Patches, wishing you very happy birthday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I see that *Busyworkerbee* and *Patches39* both have birthdays today!
> 
> Best wishes to you both.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Add my wishes to these!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just noticed on the main forum, a post that may interest Gottastch (Kathy):
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-296942-1.html
and any other aspiring tatters!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I see that *Busyworkerbee* and *Patches39* both have birthdays today!
> 
> Best wishes to you both.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Wishing you both a very happy birthday!!!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just noticed on the main forum, a post that may interest Gottastch (Kathy):
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-296942-1.html
> and any other aspiring tatters!


Thank you, Julie! I just replied to her post before I came to the Tea Party


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Good morning! I'm looking forward to meeting up with the knitting group again this morning. It has really gotten me going to finish up the baby afghan my mom started. I used up all the yarn and grabbed a partial skein that I have here and will continue along. Since she made it so wide to begin with, I will try to just make it square...it will be plenty big when I get it that far. Then twice around in the nursery colors and that one will be done - woo hoo! THEN I can get going on the afghan D-DIL requested from me...also crocheted - shell pattern. She wants a little caterpillar made in the one corner, made out of the nursery colors...just crocheted circles. The shell afghan will go fast (I hope) and by then I will know the sex of the baby and can really gather up my patterns and make some selections   

I small pork roast is going in the slow cooker today and I have some twice-baked potatoes to let thaw and pop under the broiler at the last minute. Some green beens and dinner will be complete.

Laundry is almost done - just have to launder myself in the shower and get ready to go. 

Love to all!!!!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

AARGGH! Walking fast down to church for breakfast, tripped, lit on the outside of my right eyebrow. Nice young gal ran across the street to see if I was OK, could she call someone. Bled like the proverbial stuck hog, got inside to bathroom and got bleeding stopped. Church gave me an ice pack. Glasses have one serious bend but otherwise OK. Will go to glasses guy and hope he can bend back in shape. See Dr this AM just to be sure. Gonna be sore later today!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Spider, any snow up your way? The news this morning keeps talking about a slushy rain/snow mix that won't really hang around long but will just make a little bit of a mess up your way. Take care, my dear!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I see that *Busyworkerbee* and *Patches39* both have birthdays today!
> 
> Best wishes to you both.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Happy birthday, hope you both have a great day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bystanders and Patches, wishing you very happy birthday.


Spell check strikes again :lol: :lol:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kansas, so sorry you fell. Hope you didn't have serious damage. Glad someone was there for you. Hugs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just noticed on the main forum, a post that may interest Gottastch (Kathy):
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-296942-1.html
> and any other aspiring tatters!


Wow!, some beautiful things, I have a shuttle but have never tried, maybe one of these years.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> AARGGH! Walking fast down to church for breakfast, tripped, lit on the outside of my right eyebrow. Nice young gal ran across the street to see if I was OK, could she call someone. Bled like the proverbial stuck hog, got inside to bathroom and got bleeding stopped. Church gave me an ice pack. Glasses have one serious bend but otherwise OK. Will go to glasses guy and hope he can bend back in shape. See Dr this AM just to be sure. Gonna be sore later today!


Talk about doing a "lip stand"! So glad you didn't break any bones, hope you aren't too sore. It seems a cut on the head always bleeds like a stuck pig so it always looks worse at first. Do you think you will need stitches?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~We all know that Gwen has many hidden talents! Fashionista Extraordinaire! :lol: :lol:


   :lol: You are too funny Carol! Congrats on the grand baby. Also love the pumpkins. Getting ready to paint lower cabinets. Got a late start today.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now the yarn idea would be possible....ROFL! Might mention the bales of straw idea to DH. That he MIGHT go for...LOL They would have to be 2 bales high though; crawls space is pretty deep.


pacer said:


> My parents use to put bales of straw around the base of the house that took the most wind during the winter. It insulated the water pump area and furnace area of the house. Furnace on the inside of the house and straw on the outside so no chance of catching fire. Maybe lining the inside walls with totes of yarn might help!!!! LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good to hear from you Sandi. So sorry that Alan has had more issues to deal with; you two have had a rough year but will continue to pray for a recovery with less issues.


AZ Sticks said:


> Just a quick check in to let you all know that we are fine. Alan has been dealing with a difficult prednisone taper. I should be able to pick up a script by tomorrow and he will be able to up the dose and start over with a slower paced taper. He has felt just awful and we couldn't figure out what was wrong.... So I will finish up last weeks KTP and get started on this one tonight during TV time. Leftovers for dinner so I am going to do some maintenance on my computer for the first time in months and find something to eat. love and peace to all of you - AZ


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> AARGGH! Walking fast down to church for breakfast, tripped, lit on the outside of my right eyebrow. Nice young gal ran across the street to see if I was OK, could she call someone. Bled like the proverbial stuck hog, got inside to bathroom and got bleeding stopped. Church gave me an ice pack. Glasses have one serious bend but otherwise OK. Will go to glasses guy and hope he can bend back in shape. See Dr this AM just to be sure. Gonna be sore later today!


Do hope you are fine- if the glasses are the worst casualty we will be all be very pleased for you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Heather and to Jessie!!! May you both have fabulous days and many, many more!


jknappva said:


> A very happy birthday to both of you. I hope your day is grand and fun.
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear! Hope you are not too sore and will be able to get glasses fixed.


Kansas g-ma said:


> AARGGH! Walking fast down to church for breakfast, tripped, lit on the outside of my right eyebrow. Nice young gal ran across the street to see if I was OK, could she call someone. Bled like the proverbial stuck hog, got inside to bathroom and got bleeding stopped. Church gave me an ice pack. Glasses have one serious bend but otherwise OK. Will go to glasses guy and hope he can bend back in shape. See Dr this AM just to be sure. Gonna be sore later today!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to paint....again!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I see that *Busyworkerbee* and *Patches39* both have birthdays today!
> 
> Best wishes to you both.
> 
> Ohio Joy


From me too!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

*Happy birthday to Busyworkerbee and Patches39!*

Kansas, glad you're feeling all right after the fall and hope there aren't too many after effects. Gentle hugs.

Gwen, have fun painting (how I wish I could redo my kitchen, but it's not my house  ).

Need to get going myself here--first thing I saw when I woke up was cat barf (whee), then I got that cleaned up, got my coffee, sat down with it and promptly spilled it on my lap and the couch! :roll: Maybe the universe is telling me I need to do more cleaning around here, whether I want to or not?! Ha!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> AARGGH! Walking fast down to church for breakfast, tripped, lit on the outside of my right eyebrow. Nice young gal ran across the street to see if I was OK, could she call someone. Bled like the proverbial stuck hog, got inside to bathroom and got bleeding stopped. Church gave me an ice pack. Glasses have one serious bend but otherwise OK. Will go to glasses guy and hope he can bend back in shape. See Dr this AM just to be sure. Gonna be sore later today!


Oh no! I hope you're not too sore later. {{{gentle hugs}}}


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KansasGMa....hope you're not too sore from your fall; glad someone was there to help you.

Gwen - good luck with the cabinets; I need to do something with out 30 year old cabinets' finish...just can't decide what yet.

Sandi - keeping you and Alan in my prayers and sending you gentle hugs.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I see that *Busyworkerbee* and *Patches39* both have birthdays today!
> 
> Best wishes to you both.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Happy Birthday to you both.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Funny thing is as we reach these ages they keep getting younger and younger. 75 yrs. young and getting better all the time. :wink:


 :-D AMEN


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Happy Birthday to both of you!!!!


Thank you soooooo much


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Same, wishing you both a "Happy Birthday" with many more to come.


Thank you soooooo much


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Bystanders and Patches, wishing you very happy birthday.


Thank you and Julie soooooo much


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Wishing you both a very happy birthday!!!!!


You all are making me feel special  thanks


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> AARGGH! Walking fast down to church for breakfast, tripped, lit on the outside of my right eyebrow. Nice young gal ran across the street to see if I was OK, could she call someone. Bled like the proverbial stuck hog, got inside to bathroom and got bleeding stopped. Church gave me an ice pack. Glasses have one serious bend but otherwise OK. Will go to glasses guy and hope he can bend back in shape. See Dr this AM just to be sure. Gonna be sore later today!


Oh my pray all is well


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday, hope you both have a great day.


 :thumbup: trying


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Birthday to Heather and to Jessie!!! May you both have fabulous days and many, many more!


Thank you sooooooo much :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> From me too!


 :thumbup:  thanks


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> *Happy birthday to Busyworkerbee and Patches39!*
> 
> Kansas, glad you're feeling all right after the fall and hope there aren't too many after effects. Gentle hugs.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the good wishes, :-D 
Some days are like that the rest of the day will be great :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

martina said:


> Happy Birthday to you both.


Thanks :-D


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, sorry your day started like that. Not pleasant. Hope the rest of the day is good.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm not very ambitious today, trying to get motivated to clean the porch then my whole main floor will be done. I will start on the basement when DS #2 moves out 
Betty, I printed out that Ricochet dishcloth pattern you mentioned & started a scarf in some alpaca I got from China on eBay, what an easy pattern & it's looking quite nice. Thanks for sharing 
Sorleena, hopefully you got all the messes out of the way early in the day & the rest of it goes better.
We got another couple of inches of snow overnight but the sun is shining now. Only -2C/29F so not cold but by the weekend it is supposed t be -13c/7F so time to pull out winter coats & mitts. Oh, joy!
Well I really must rise up & do something!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I see that *Busyworkerbee* and *Patches39* both have birthdays today!
> 
> Best wishes to you both.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Happy Birthday from me too. I hope you both have a great day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Glad your family is back home.
> 
> So sorry re Maria. If she's had the crud for a week or more, it's usually recommended to see a doc. A viral infection sometimes becomes bacterial after 5-7 days with no improvement. She may have developed bronchitis or even pneumonia. I've heard of more pneumonias recently that didn't have expected symptoms.


Thank you. Fortunately she's had enough med training and her mom is an RN, that she knows to keep a good eye on how she's doing, since they won't give her antibiotics unless it's a last resort since she's so allergic. I'm hoping that having a couple days to just rest will do a lot.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

No Sorlenna, the universe was telling you to go ahead and go back to bed for a while, then start over.  Unfortunately, when it tells me that, I usually can't go back to bed either. 
Hope the day brightens up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday girls, from me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I hope it's great!!!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> AARGGH! Walking fast down to church for breakfast, tripped, lit on the outside of my right eyebrow. Nice young gal ran across the street to see if I was OK, could she call someone. Bled like the proverbial stuck hog, got inside to bathroom and got bleeding stopped. Church gave me an ice pack. Glasses have one serious bend but otherwise OK. Will go to glasses guy and hope he can bend back in shape. See Dr this AM just to be sure. Gonna be sore later today!


Sure hope you're ok. Falls are scary. Good idea to be checked by Dr.
Take care. I know about hurrying when I shouldn't!!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Poledra, so glad everyone made it back safely.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> AARGGH! Walking fast down to church for breakfast, tripped, lit on the outside of my right eyebrow. Nice young gal ran across the street to see if I was OK, could she call someone. Bled like the proverbial stuck hog, got inside to bathroom and got bleeding stopped. Church gave me an ice pack. Glasses have one serious bend but otherwise OK. Will go to glasses guy and hope he can bend back in shape. See Dr this AM just to be sure. Gonna be sore later today!


I'm so glad that you are not seriously damaged, but it's good to go see the doc to be sure, hope they can get your glasses repaired without too much problem. I think taking it easy for a couple days is in order.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a chilly Brighouse, almost time to put socks on. Heading out in a bit to catch the train, heading to Carlisle today.
> 
> Don't have a coffee for this morning but have a couple photos.
> 
> Healing energy for those in need and hugs for everyone.


Great gate, and looks really old. 
Wonder, is T.K. Maxx like our TJMaxx? lol
Have a blast!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a few comments:
> 
> Betty, totally understand your feelings and please don't feel bad about expressing them freely here.
> 
> ...


Hope you start to feel better soon also, it sucks when it just hangs around and won't leave.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

from me too!


martina said:


> Happy Birthday to you both.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy birthday busyworkerbee and patches! I hope your day will be fantastic!

kansas, sorry about the fall. I hope that you will not be too sore and the glasses fixed.

Sandy, I hope Alan feels better soon.

Caren, love the pics and so glad that you are having a wonderful time.

Gwen, so happy that the painting is going well.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jknappva said:


> Sure hope you're ok. Falls are scary. Good idea to be checked by Dr.
> Take care. I know about hurrying when I shouldn't!!
> Hugs,
> Junek


I hope that you are not too battered and not too shaken{{{hugs}}}


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm glad to hear they made it safely home and got the truck figured out. Good idea to tow the Buick and drive it back since they already have the toe dolly. Hope Marla feels better soon.


 And they didn't even charge us for the trailer since it was such a mess to get it, even better.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

angelam said:


> Happy Birthday from me too. I hope you both have a great day.


  thanks


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

angelam said:


> Happy Birthday from me too. I hope you both have a great day.


  thanks


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh Kansas, I do hope you don't feel to badly! That sounds scary!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

nittergma said:


> from me too!


 :-D thanks


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> And they didn't even charge us for the trailer since it was such a mess to get it, even better.


Thanks :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Happy birthday busyworkerbee and patches! I hope your day will be fantastic!
> 
> kansas, sorry about the fall. I hope that you will not be too sore and the glasses fixed.
> 
> ...


Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I see cmalizia and gottastch are going to be grandmas, congratulations!! It will be fun to see any projects knitted for new Mom and grandbaby!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Norma, thank you.
> Sorienna, thank you. Have knit many socks before. Some I've worn so much they are worn out. Mostly use basic pattern for k2p2 top which stay up well.
> My goodness, think I feel well enough to take Maya out for desert walk.


That's good news. Enjoy your walk with Maya!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Just a quick check in to let you all know that we are fine. Alan has been dealing with a difficult prednisone taper. I should be able to pick up a script by tomorrow and he will be able to up the dose and start over with a slower paced taper. He has felt just awful and we couldn't figure out what was wrong.... So I will finish up last weeks KTP and get started on this one tonight during TV time. Leftovers for dinner so I am going to do some maintenance on my computer for the first time in months and find something to eat. love and peace to all of you - AZ


Good to hear from you. So sorry to hear Allen is continuing with health problems. I will continue to keep you both in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Carol...Congrats on becoming a Grandma...so happy for you.
> 
> Gwen....looking forward to seeing the painted cabinets. I know they will look awesome.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> *
> Need to get going myself here--first thing I saw when I woke up was cat barf (whee), then I got that cleaned up, got my coffee, sat down with it and promptly spilled it on my lap and the couch! :roll: Maybe the universe is telling me I need to do more cleaning around here, whether I want to or not?! Ha!*


*

What a start to the day. Hope the rest is going much better. I actually have a red spot on my tummy from hot coffee about a month ago that I spilled. Don't think it will scar, but man, that hurt.

I started off my day wonderfully with a phone call from a lovely, dear friend. Sadly, I had to rush off for my very last cold laser treatment. A doctor had just purchased some cold laser equipment for his office so was asked if he could be there for my treatment and he did a little bit of the treatment too. Sure hope I can get a unit for myself soon. Can't afford the professional unit, but they don't sell them to lay people, but there are some quality units out there for lay people. I'm really tired now after doing some Christmas shopping and having lunch out. Had a turnip done in sauce and fresh spring rolls at a Chinese restaurant. Delicious. Had never been there before but most of the people there were Chinese, so it must be good. :thumbup: :thumbup: Time for a nap now.*


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh, before napping, Kansas gma...Sure hope you won't be too sore after your fall. Things show up days later that weren't even part of the fall, or so you would think. Ask me how I know. :roll: 

Sassafrass....So glad you are able to get out for a walk but I sure admire you attitude with waiting so long. Afraid I would do the 1 1/2 hr. drive to find out sooner. Thinking of you and sending healing wishes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! I spent the weekend chained to my sewing machine - making an "Alice in Wonderland" dress for GD Abby's best friend for a school play. Dress is finished - including about a hundred miles of gathers (ugh!!!), except for the hem. That will be done after she tries it on - I think I'll probably have to take in the top a little - she's a tiny little thing. Still have to do the apron - more gathers - but I'll do that tonight when I get home. I'm babysitting Lily today. She's supposed to be at daycare, but she has a cough and a sore throat - no fever though.
> 
> I've been reading in between sewing sessions and admiring the pictures being posted, especially Matthew's drawings. He is so talented and a very nice young man. I was so glad to meet him.
> 
> Well, Lily needs a nap, and I think I may join her! Didn't get much sleep - stayed up really late and then the phone rang at 6 A.M., so I'm kind of tired. Love you all, Paula


Been a long time since I sewed, but I can really appreciate what you are doing with your sewing and all the gathers. They did Alice and Wonderland here too and the dress has so much fabric in it swinging and swaying when she walks. I know yours will be marvelous.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Matthew....Your drawing of the cat is so lovely. BRAVO
from your KTP Aunt Daralene
To remember me, just think vegetables and cooler bag. :XD: :wink:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, neat you were able to observe new machine.
I actually took two trash bags and one shopping bag of stuff from junk room to thrift shop today. And went to my book club mtg. Yeah. It's lovely and mild out so may take Maya out after I rest.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay cabinets are now done....now to decide whether to put knobs/pulls on them or not....probably not. Checked at Lowes for cabinet knobs but they don't carry what I have in mind. Still have the pantry door to paint and a chair though. Oh, and of course the counter top but I've done too much right now and will maybe take a day or two break. My painting excursion has glaringly told me I'm not as steady a hand as I used to be....LOL.... and nor am I as limber going up and down the step stool....but I'm still happy enough with the end product so far. When it is totally done I'll take a photo and post it. 

Going to go knit on the Galomp Hat pattern of Sorlenna's that purchased. Really like this pattern; hope it turns out nicely. TTYL


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I see that *Busyworkerbee* and *Patches39* both have birthdays today!
> 
> Best wishes to you both.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Happy Birthday to Busyworkebee and Patches 39.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I will be gone next week, so I hope y'all don't talk too much! I'm going on a cruise with DS and one of her DILs. We are going to Mexico. It is a 5 day cruise and is the one I did several years ago, but we did 7 days. I'm excited, but realize I have nothing to wear! Isn't that always the way it is? I will be trying on clothes tonight and tomorrow. I know some of my shorts are too big, but may have to wear them anyway. I hope to check in on Friday and then when I return the next Thursday. I probably won't read any KTP as I don't want to pay the price. In fact, I need to call and check on the plans for Mexico. I know that it is very expensive to use the phone on the ocean. I sure wish money wasn't such a hindrance!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good to know that you think he is worth more than caraway :-D :-D :-D


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a few comments:
> 
> Betty, totally understand your feelings and please don't feel bad about expressing them freely here.
> 
> ...


Feel better soon


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I see that *Busyworkerbee* and *Patches39* both have birthdays today!
> 
> Best wishes to you both.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Adding my birthday wishes!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> AARGGH! Walking fast down to church for breakfast, tripped, lit on the outside of my right eyebrow. Nice young gal ran across the street to see if I was OK, could she call someone. Bled like the proverbial stuck hog, got inside to bathroom and got bleeding stopped. Church gave me an ice pack. Glasses have one serious bend but otherwise OK. Will go to glasses guy and hope he can bend back in shape. See Dr this AM just to be sure. Gonna be sore later today!


Ouch! Hope that there is nothing more serious than the cut and bent glasses and that the glasses can be fixed easily.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now the yarn idea would be possible....ROFL! Might mention the bales of straw idea to DH. That he MIGHT go for...LOL They would have to be 2 bales high though; crawls space is pretty deep.


Gwen the yarn would work for half my house, well, maybe more than half!

The straw works great! My uncle used it for the bathroom and kitchen walls where the pipes for the sinks and shower were to keep them from freezing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And they didn't even charge us for the trailer since it was such a mess to get it, even better.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

There WAS a comment there when I posted. Hope you get some rest. We don't want you to get sick! Well the quote didn't show up. This is for Pacer.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Mary Jo, so glad that you were not more seriously injured in your tumble this morning. Hope the discomfort will be minimal and that you check out okay with the Dr.

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I will be gone next week, so I hope y'all don't talk too much! I'm going on a cruise with DS and one of her DILs.  We are going to Mexico. It is a 5 day cruise and is the one I did several years ago, but we did 7 days. I'm excited, but realize I have nothing to wear! Isn't that always the way it is? I will be trying on clothes tonight and tomorrow. I know some of my shorts are too big, but may have to wear them anyway. I hope to check in on Friday and then when I return the next Thursday. I probably won't read any KTP as I don't want to pay the price. In fact, I need to call and check on the plans for Mexico. I know that it is very expensive to use the phone on the ocean. I sure wish money wasn't such a hindrance!


If you need some "new" clothes for the cruise, go to good will! Have fun.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

darowil said:


> Do hope you are fine- if the glasses are the worst casualty we will be all be very pleased for you.


My best wishes on this one, too, although with the cost of new glasses, it could be pretty painful in other ways if you have to have new ones. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that your existing pair can be mended.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> If you need some "new" clothes for the cruise, go to good will! Have fun.


Good idea! They might still have some summer things.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello My Precious Friends,
I have not been able to get on much as Jim pretty much stays on the computer.
I do want to wish Heather and Jessie a very Happy Birthday.
Bonnie, the lady at the LYS told me to use a size 5 needle for the Ricochet Scarf. Is that what you are using? I may wind some tonight. I have a bamboo fixed circular (16") coming from Handsome Fiber. No S & H and the needle was only $6.50. I had ordered one in a six to use for dishcloths and just love the bamboo. My hands don't hurt as bad and sometimes not at all when using them.
I also got word today that the three hanks of watermelon yarn I ordered from Abi (Artistic Yarns) is ready. I ordered it from Etsy and it takes about a month since there is always a list of others ahead of you. I want to make Sis a pair and me!
I have spent two days in the kitchen. Today Jim got a pork roast ready and I am doing mac and cheese and bbq baked beans. Having a teenager in the house keeps one cooking.
Gotta run for now and get busy.
I Love You To The Moon and Back, Betty


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

pammie1234 said:


> Good idea! They might still have some summer things.


Do enjoy your cruise :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Good idea! They might still have some summer things.


Have some family from the warmer states who would do that for winter coats for the kids when they visited up here!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pammie, have a wonderful cruise. 
Took nap. Won't be walking as I want to save energy to go to sangha tonight. Haven't been in two or three weeks and 're as Lily looking forward to it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I will be gone next week, so I hope y'all don't talk too much! I'm going on a cruise with DS and one of her DILs. We are going to Mexico. It is a 5 day cruise and is the one I did several years ago, but we did 7 days. I'm excited, but realize I have nothing to wear! Isn't that always the way it is? I will be trying on clothes tonight and tomorrow. I know some of my shorts are too big, but may have to wear them anyway. I hope to check in on Friday and then when I return the next Thursday. I probably won't read any KTP as I don't want to pay the price. In fact, I need to call and check on the plans for Mexico. I know that it is very expensive to use the phone on the ocean. I sure wish money wasn't such a hindrance!


Have a lovely time, Pammie.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I will be gone next week, so I hope y'all don't talk too much! I'm going on a cruise with DS and one of her DILs. We are going to Mexico. It is a 5 day cruise and is the one I did several years ago, but we did 7 days. I'm excited, but realize I have nothing to wear! Isn't that always the way it is? I will be trying on clothes tonight and tomorrow. I know some of my shorts are too big, but may have to wear them anyway. I hope to check in on Friday and then when I return the next Thursday. I probably won't read any KTP as I don't want to pay the price. In fact, I need to call and check on the plans for Mexico. I know that it is very expensive to use the phone on the ocean. I sure wish money wasn't such a hindrance!


Have a lovely cruise. I'll see you sometime after you get back. Cruises are wonderful and so relaxing- not cooking, no travelling yourself, not need to pack and unpack. But by the time you get back I will be gone though I will have access at times but not as often.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I will be gone next week, so I hope y'all don't talk too much! I'm going on a cruise with DS and one of her DILs. We are going to Mexico. It is a 5 day cruise and is the one I did several years ago, but we did 7 days. I'm excited, but realize I have nothing to wear! Isn't that always the way it is? I will be trying on clothes tonight and tomorrow. I know some of my shorts are too big, but may have to wear them anyway. I hope to check in on Friday and then when I return the next Thursday. I probably won't read any KTP as I don't want to pay the price. In fact, I need to call and check on the plans for Mexico. I know that it is very expensive to use the phone on the ocean. I sure wish money wasn't such a hindrance!


A Gwennie.
May as well use it. Waiting for a friend and we will walk for a coffee then I need to get myself organised. Work out what things I need to do before I go Tuesday and get them done. Need a bit more than a little bit o knitting and a neck warmer and mittens and passport I think. Especially as it is not likely to be that cold I wouldn't think. Just looked mid teens and rain for the frist few days. But it is a very wet area so I guess rain is not surprising. 
Well by Bonnie's standards it won't ever be cold! -2C is not cold? 2C is extrmely cold for me.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I will be gone next week, so I hope y'all don't talk too much! I'm going on a cruise with DS and one of her DILs. We are going to Mexico. It is a 5 day cruise and is the one I did several years ago, but we did 7 days.


DH's aunt is going on a cruise to Mexico too next week. She leaves on Saturday from Houston. Wouldn't that be something if you are on the same cruise?


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Thank you so much for your wishes and concerns. They x-rayed my head, said nothing broken, told me what to watch for and come back Friday so I can see my regular Dr. The wound didn't get stitches, just "steri-strips" but not sure the nurse got them on well, will check tomorrow. It was oozing at lunch but seems to have stopped now. My massage really helped-- had trouble figuring out how to put my head so eyebrow wasn't resting on face cradle--LOL My little finger hand knuckle and bone going back to wrist is tender-- sometimes hurts when you push and sometimes doesn't, think that hand was under my chest when I fell and got squashed. If not better by Fri, my Dr will look at it.

Your thoughts and my massage were highlights of an otherwise not-so-good day. Hearing aid which had quit working, needs work, will cost over $300 to fix it and take 2 weeks. Wearing a loaner that costs $2,500 so hope I don't damage it! 

Glasses couldn't be fixed-- wearable but not good. But my spare pair is almost the exact prescription so will wear them. I don't want to spend a fortune on new glasses as I will probably have cataract surgery w/i a few months. Need to get that set up.

Then DD#1 (from KAP) emailed that their zoo had lost an elephant, just after securing funding to build a big, new enclosure. Just hope they don't lose the other one as they have no idea what happened. This was where DD volunteered so she was close to the animals in that building.

Tomorrow will be better. We have our Stitch Therapy at the Center, then 3 Medicare drug people. Tonight I am just knitting with a few stretches so I don't get too stiff.

Ya'll are just the bestist bunch ever.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kansas, sorry about head and hand. Hope hand just bruised. Glad you can rent hearing aid and old glasses work.
Shame the zoo lost an elephant. Magnificent animals and sadly endangered.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> A Gwennie.
> May as well use it. Waiting for a friend and we will walk for a coffee then I need to get myself organised. Work out what things I need to do before I go Tuesday and get them done. Need a bit more than a little bit o knitting and a neck warmer and mittens and passport I think. Especially as it is not likely to be that cold I wouldn't think. Just looked mid teens and rain for the frist few days. But it is a very wet area so I guess rain is not surprising.
> Well by Bonnie's standards it won't ever be cold! -2C is not cold? 2C is extrmely cold for me.


We have warmed up to 18 degrees- but remember how much further north we are! It has been windy chilly and wet!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Kansas, I'm glad you got checked out and nothing broken. Sounds like tomorrow will be a nice day. I hope healing of head and finger are swift.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Thank you so much for your wishes and concerns. They x-rayed my head, said nothing broken, told me what to watch for and come back Friday so I can see my regular Dr. The wound didn't get stitches, just "steri-strips" but not sure the nurse got them on well, will check tomorrow. It was oozing at lunch but seems to have stopped now. My massage really helped-- had trouble figuring out how to put my head so eyebrow wasn't resting on face cradle--LOL My little finger hand knuckle and bone going back to wrist is tender-- sometimes hurts when you push and sometimes doesn't, think that hand was under my chest when I fell and got squashed. If not better by Fri, my Dr will look at it.
> 
> Your thoughts and my massage were highlights of an otherwise not-so-good day. Hearing aid which had quit working, needs work, will cost over $300 to fix it and take 2 weeks. Wearing a loaner that costs $2,500 so hope I don't damage it!
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the hearing aid. I'm glad you have glasses to wear until the cataract surgery. If your Dr does what mine did, he'll insert lenses and you'll only need reading glasses.
Hope you're not onshore tomorrow.
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

machriste said:


> Happy Birthday to Busyworkebee and Patches 39.


Have a wonderful birthday filled with lots of love and blessings.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Patches39 said:


> You all are making me feel special  thanks


You are special to us. Glad that you are back regularly again.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now the yarn idea would be possible....ROFL! Might mention the bales of straw idea to DH. That he MIGHT go for...LOL They would have to be 2 bales high though; crawls space is pretty deep.


Ours were 2 bales high along one of the walls as it protected the water supply to the house. Could always use the bales for garden beds in the spring. Just trying to think of ways to cut down on your heating bill.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Kansas g-ma said:


> AARGGH! Walking fast down to church for breakfast, tripped, lit on the outside of my right eyebrow. Nice young gal ran across the street to see if I was OK, could she call someone. Bled like the proverbial stuck hog, got inside to bathroom and got bleeding stopped. Church gave me an ice pack. Glasses have one serious bend but otherwise OK. Will go to glasses guy and hope he can bend back in shape. See Dr this AM just to be sure. Gonna be sore later today!


So sorry to hear of such a fall, but glad someone was there to help you. Be careful these next few days as other issues may come as a result of the fall.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Did a quick catch up tonight as I was busy getting dinner for everybody and made a dog sweater for a teacup Yorkie. It knitted up fast as I used bulky yarn and size 15 double pointed needles. I will show the lady at work what I have done and see if she likes it before I sew in ends. I like the fact that is did not take too long to make.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Thank you so much for your wishes and concerns. They x-rayed my head, said nothing broken, told me what to watch for and come back Friday so I can see my regular Dr. The wound didn't get stitches, just "steri-strips" but not sure the nurse got them on well, will check tomorrow. It was oozing at lunch but seems to have stopped now. My massage really helped-- had trouble figuring out how to put my head so eyebrow wasn't resting on face cradle--LOL My little finger hand knuckle and bone going back to wrist is tender-- sometimes hurts when you push and sometimes doesn't, think that hand was under my chest when I fell and got squashed. If not better by Fri, my Dr will look at it.
> 
> Your thoughts and my massage were highlights of an otherwise not-so-good day. Hearing aid which had quit working, needs work, will cost over $300 to fix it and take 2 weeks. Wearing a loaner that costs $2,500 so hope I don't damage it!
> 
> ...


Sure don't want new glasses now as you will need new ones once the cataracts have been done and settled.
Hope the hand settles and is just bruising.
At least you aren't without your hearing aid while yours is repaired.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> No Sorlenna, the universe was telling you to go ahead and go back to bed for a while, then start over.  Unfortunately, when it tells me that, I usually can't go back to bed either.
> Hope the day brightens up.


Well, I did end up cleaning a lot of the day--tackled the work room (good thing I checked one of the shelves...another huge black widow back there :thumbdown: ). They are about the only spiders I can't stand.

I didn't throw out a lot, but I do need to go through some of the stuff that's been in "inventory" for a while and decide what might need donating or if I'll try to sell it again. Either way, it needs to go. I can barely walk to the back door through there any more (DD and I share the room). :roll:

Gwen, excited to see what you do with the hat!

Rookie, sending healing thoughts.

Pammie, have a great time away!

Betty, I love my bamboo and wood needles both; I think it's because they are warmer and just feel better being natural materials (I hate plastic needles, and I still have two or three that I bought when I was just learning that I can't wait to replace).

I sorted the art supplies in one of the cabinets today, and I probably have a lifetime supply of pencils! Ha ha. I love pencils, though, so I didn't throw those out. A few things went into the donate bag, and I also have a lot of doll joints and little squeakers that have been around for years...should figure out something to knit that I can put a squeaker in. 

We may have a freeze tonight (32F/0 C). I am not ready for that (nor for the Christmas music the restaurant was playing when we went out for breakfast this morning). I like Christmas music, but it's too early (and it was that "pop" style, which I have never liked--give me the classics). I guess there's no escaping it now, though.

Sure would be great to have some hay bales to stack along the back wall (it's thin!)...I don't know any farmers here, though.

I'm still working on the mitts--didn't really knit last night, just kind of vegetated! DD cooked supper and it felt odd to just sit.  I did the dishes and then cooked down some pumpkin that wasn't used in the soup. Pumpkin bread today and it came out pretty good, made hummus and then did the bacon wrapped chicken (turkey bacon) for supper. I guess I got more done than I thought! :mrgreen:

Now I'm going to knit a bit...work again in the morning.

Hugs & blessings to all!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, hate black widows also. Cleaning room my DH hoarded stuff in gives me heebeejeebes I'll find one.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

It's been one of those weeks around here. Tim has been home from school since Monday at mid-day with a totally unexpected round of the nasty, yucky nasal stuff with a fair amount of it trickling down his throat. No extreme symptoms since I picked him up from school then, but today his one-on-one aide had to leave school about lunch time with her variation of similar symptoms. She may or may not be able to work tomorrow--and shared with me that 9 of his classmates were out today. That's up from 7 yesterday, and the teachers are fighting the same mess. Blick!!!!

Haven's been able to do much knitting this week and will not likely get to knitting group tomorrow either because he doesn't appear likely to make that fast a recovery. Since he went to bed just a short time ago, I guess I'd better get busy and make good use of this evening to get some done.

Talk to you all later, probably. Keep well, all.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, neat you were able to observe new machine.
> I actually took two trash bags and one shopping bag of stuff from junk room to thrift shop today. And went to my book club mtg. Yeah. It's lovely and mild out so may take Maya out after I rest.


Sounds like your cleaning is coming along. Always so nice after it is done. Glad you are enjoying Sangha again and the book club, and especially walks with Maya.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Rookie, healing wishes coming your way.

Sorlenna, so glad you found that black widow spider and hope there is something you can put around to keep them away. Someone mentioned something that you can put around the house earlier, but don't remember what it was or who. Hope they will mention it again.

Well, DH is back downstairs so we are going to finish watching a movie now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> It's been one of those weeks around here. Tim has been home from school since Monday at mid-day with a totally unexpected round of the nasty, yucky nasal stuff with a fair amount of it trickling down his throat. No extreme symptoms since I picked him up from school then, but today his one-on-one aide had to leave school about lunch time with her variation of similar symptoms. She may or may not be able to work tomorrow--and shared with me that 9 of his classmates were out today. That's up from 7 yesterday, and the teachers are fighting the same mess. Blick!!!!
> 
> Haven's been able to do much knitting this week and will not likely get to knitting group tomorrow either because he doesn't appear likely to make that fast a recovery. Since he went to bed just a short time ago, I guess I'd better get busy and make good use of this evening to get some done.
> 
> ...


Hope Tim recovers soon. Sounds like a very contagious bug for so many to be down with it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> My laptop doesn't want to stay connected to the internet today, so I have turned on the old desktop. What a clunky keyboard! Ack. Well, at least it still works!
> 
> I am working on some fingerless mitts again (there seems to be no end to the sock yarn in the stash...!). I don't think I'll have enough of this one to make a hat, too, but I may just do that with different yarn. I haven't decided whether or not I'll make hats to donate this year, as I don't have a lot of acrylic/machine washable yarn left--will have to sort the stash and see (I don't like to donate hand wash things, as I don't know how people feel about that).
> 
> ...


Sorlenna, enjoyed looking on your Etsy shop. Beautiful things.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Ohio Joy...sounds like Tim has what I have....still have dripping down the throat and used some ear drops in my ears tonight...not sure that was a good idea; now my hearing is way down---hoping that it clears up by a.m. Feel like I've been on an airliner cruising very high and that the ears need to "pop".

Sleep will help too---haven't gotten much of that since Sunday...coughing and feeling like choking with the stuff in the throat has keep me very uncomfortable. Other than the ears, I think I'll be fine once I get some sleep. Friday is my go to doctor day if things aren't better by then. Thankfully, no one else seems to have caught the crud!

Joy, hope Tim gets better quickly and that none of you come down with this.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorienna, hate black widows also. Cleaning room my DH hoarded stuff in gives me heebeejeebes I'll find one.


They really creep me out! I sprayed it (keep the spray on that same shelf, just in case). Walls are not well sealed back there and buggins come in from outside behind the brick in the fireplace. I always shine a light back there before I get too close!



Cashmeregma said:


> Sorlenna, enjoyed looking on your Etsy shop. Beautiful things.


Thank you! I am hoping to get more added soon, not just knitting.

Ohio Joy, healing thoughts for Tim and all the others who are ill with this crud. 'Tis the season for germs, unfortunately. Just learned earlier that our hospitals are banning children under 14 from visiting hospital so they don't spread or pick up germs from there. Flu is always an issue in winter. :thumbdown:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well...guess what?! My son has just confirmed that I am to be a grandma again! He didn't tell me a due date but I hope it's my birthday next spring! :mrgreen:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> Well...guess what?! My son has just confirmed that I am to be a grandma again! He didn't tell me a due date but I hope it's my birthday next spring! :mrgreen:


Woo Hoo! Congratulations all round.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jheiens said:


> It's been one of those weeks around here. Tim has been home from school since Monday at mid-day with a totally unexpected round of the nasty, yucky nasal stuff with a fair amount of it trickling down his throat.


Oh, yuck, always hated when things got passed around the school. Hope Tim is better fast. And hope YOU don't get it.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Well...guess what?! My son has just confirmed that I am to be a grandma again! He didn't tell me a due date but I hope it's my birthday next spring! :mrgreen:


Oh, wouldn't that just be really special!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, congratulations. Being a grandma is exciting news.
OHIO JOY, hope Tim gets better quickly.
Rookie, healing energy sent your way. 
Tired and didn't think I could make sangha, then brilliant DH said "can you leave after first part?" So I went and left after first sitting. Lovely.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Joy, I hope that Tim will be getting better, and that you don't get it! I still have to get my flu shot. I'll be subbing in the spring for a 2nd grade teacher at DD's school. She will be out about 3 months with a new baby. So, since I will be around kids, I need it. I know that we have already had about 3 confirmed flu cases. It seems to be starting early.

The new facility for ebola will be in Richardson. I don't know why the governor chose this hospital, but I've heard that they are working on the hospital so that it will be ready for any new patients. So far, I haven't heard of any more cases.

I'm getting excited about my trip. I talked to my DS and her DIL (Cynthia). They are almost finished packing and I haven't even started. I guess I'd better get with it!

darowil, have fun on your trip!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

gottastch, I'm leaving out of Galveston. But a few years ago, I did a Hawaiian cruise and one of my DD's friend's parents were on it! It was so funny to see them in the dining room and around the ship. I guess it is a small world!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, I did end up cleaning a lot of the day--tackled the work room (good thing I checked one of the shelves...another huge black widow back there :thumbdown: ). They are about the only spiders I can't stand.
> 
> I didn't throw out a lot, but I do need to go through some of the stuff that's been in "inventory" for a while and decide what might need donating or if I'll try to sell it again. Either way, it needs to go. I can barely walk to the back door through there any more (DD and I share the room). :roll:
> 
> ...


Sorlenna, I am so glad you got rid of the black widow! I heard in Sept. about using lemon grass to keep spiders out. I had read on face book to use peppermint, but was told that works for mice. Get some good essential oils, and put just a couple of drops of lemon grass essential oil on a cotton make up remover pad and tuck that around. I have a tin with a layer of dried peppermint, a pad with lemon grass essential oil, then another layer of dried peppermint, in it. My bathroom had lots of spiders, tho not poisonous, in it. Drove me crazy! I sometimes wear my jeans more than one day. I have a dirty clothes basket in the bathtub, since it doesn't get used anymore, and drape the jeans over the top to air over night. I worried about getting bit by a spider that might have gotten inside. Since I have had that tin in there, I have seen 1 spider. It is very strongly scented, so I just barely crack the lid. If I think I need to, I open it for a few minutes, then put it back. My house is 60' long, and the bathroom is at the other end of the house from the kitchen and garage. When I opened the tin and left it the first time, you could REALLY smell it even out in the garage!!!! But it works! So anyone with spider problems, you might want to try this. I am going to make up a tin to put in the RV for the winter. I use the electronic mouse chasers out there in the winter, but we get spiders too, so this will be good. DH cycles the batteries for a few hours each day to keep them hot and not freeze, so that runs the electronic chasers at the same time.

Oh, and you want STRAW, not hay, for insulation around the outside of the house. The hay would get eaten by rabbits and any other grass eating critters that might be in your area!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> It's been one of those weeks around here. Tim has been home from school since Monday at mid-day with a totally unexpected round of the nasty, yucky nasal stuff with a fair amount of it trickling down his throat. No extreme symptoms since I picked him up from school then, but today his one-on-one aide had to leave school about lunch time with her variation of similar symptoms. She may or may not be able to work tomorrow--and shared with me that 9 of his classmates were out today. That's up from 7 yesterday, and the teachers are fighting the same mess. Blick!!!!
> 
> Haven's been able to do much knitting this week and will not likely get to knitting group tomorrow either because he doesn't appear likely to make that fast a recovery. Since he went to bed just a short time ago, I guess I'd better get busy and make good use of this evening to get some done.
> 
> ...


Prayers that Tim, his classmates and teachers get better quickly, and that you and your DH don't get it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well...guess what?! My son has just confirmed that I am to be a grandma again! He didn't tell me a due date but I hope it's my birthday next spring! :mrgreen:


Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm getting excited about my trip. I talked to my DS and her DIL (Cynthia). They are almost finished packing and I haven't even started. I guess I'd better get with it!quote]
> 
> Oh, yes, Pammie, have fun on the cruise. We'll miss you but look forward to pix!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorleena, congratulation on the new grandchild. Is this from the same family as the other little girl?
Could you put some silicone calking or expanding foam insulation in the cracks to keep the spiders out? I hate spiders & to my knowledge none of the ones that live here are poisonous but sometimes cause nasty bites.
Ohio Joy, I hope Tim is better soon & you don't catch this nasty bug, it sure sounds contagious. 
Pacer, hope you are on the mend soon too.
Pammie, I hope you have a great time on the cruise. 
Betty, I'm using a 5.5mm bamboo circular for the Ricochet scarf & it's looking quite good.

I got my porch & laundry room cleaned today, OMG the dust & dirt. I did 2 big loads of laundry, coveralls & bunny hugs & jackets. I have filled a clothes basket with tools, bolts, & general "man junk" collected over the week of cleaning. Hopefully I can get Delbert to relocate most of it to the shop. He comes in with various tools in his pockets & they get left laying around. I don't know if all men do this or if it just my farmer.
I have one freezer left to clean & then I hopefully have my extra jobs done for a while. I'm sck of cleaning!
Tami, I bought an electronic mouse chaser on EBay, hopefully it will keep all the rodents away from my camper. I hope it works, it's a battery powered one.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh, and you want STRAW, not hay, for insulation around the outside of the house. The hay would get eaten by rabbits and any other grass eating critters that might be in your area!


I'm not likely to have either straw or critters here.  And I think I have lemon grass oil--I'll try it out back there. The colder it gets, the more likely the spiders are to try and hang out inside. Blech.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, congratulation on the new grandchild. Is this from the same family as the other little girl?
> Could you put some silicone calking or expanding foam insulation in the cracks to keep the spiders out?


Yes, Miss S will be a big sister.  The other two GC are my oldest DD's.

I am not sure what to use to seal the cracks (part of the problem is that the wall is covered with shelving and furniture, so that would have to be moved to look at it (and there's nowhere to put it meanwhile). I'll do some thinking on it.

And no, you're not alone on the "man junk" that accumulates inside. :roll:


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Spider, any snow up your way? The news this morning keeps talking about a slushy rain/snow mix that won't really hang around long but will just make a little bit of a mess up your way. Take care, my dear!!!!!


Not sure about the lake since we are at the apt, but here in Fargo, N. Dak. At 4 this afternoon the rain which we needed turned to big white wet flakes. Nothing stayed on the roads or sidewalks but the grass is a little white, but quit snowing around six this evening and this will melt tomorrow. At work we have all been hoping for a little of the white stuff to put our buyers in a shopping mood. The changes in weather cycles really does affect the shopping. 
We have seen some increase in the sales of Christmas items because of the Christmas tour of homes started last weekend, but sales have been slow. 
Now back to catching up, I wonder how Gwen's kitchen project is coming?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So you and the animals are the only ones really awake?


I don't think that the animals were even awake. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> It's been one of those weeks around here. Tim has been home from school since Monday at mid-day with a totally unexpected round of the nasty, yucky nasal stuff with a fair amount of it trickling down his throat. No extreme symptoms since I picked him up from school then, but today his one-on-one aide had to leave school about lunch time with her variation of similar symptoms. She may or may not be able to work tomorrow--and shared with me that 9 of his classmates were out today. That's up from 7 yesterday, and the teachers are fighting the same mess. Blick!!!!
> 
> Haven's been able to do much knitting this week and will not likely get to knitting group tomorrow either because he doesn't appear likely to make that fast a recovery. Since he went to bed just a short time ago, I guess I'd better get busy and make good use of this evening to get some done.
> 
> ...


Poor Tim, I hope that he starts to feel much better soon, along with his classmates, aids, and teachers. 
Hope that you and DH don't catch it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well...guess what?! My son has just confirmed that I am to be a grandma again! He didn't tell me a due date but I hope it's my birthday next spring! :mrgreen:


*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!*


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Thank you so much for your wishes and concerns. They x-rayed my head, said nothing broken, told me what to watch for and come back Friday so I can see my regular Dr. The wound didn't get stitches, just "steri-strips" but not sure the nurse got them on well, will check tomorrow. It was oozing at lunch but seems to have stopped now. My massage really helped-- had trouble figuring out how to put my head so eyebrow wasn't resting on face cradle--LOL My little finger hand knuckle and bone going back to wrist is tender-- sometimes hurts when you push and sometimes doesn't, think that hand was under my chest when I fell and got squashed. If not better by Fri, my Dr will look at it.
> 
> Your thoughts and my massage were highlights of an otherwise not-so-good day. Hearing aid which had quit working, needs work, will cost over $300 to fix it and take 2 weeks. Wearing a loaner that costs $2,500 so hope I don't damage it!
> 
> ...


So glad that you didn't concuss yourself or worse, too bad about your glasses though, but good that your spare pair will do the job until your cataract surgery. 
So sad about the elephant at DDs zoo, that had to be heartbreaking, I also hope that they don't lose the other one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I will be gone next week, so I hope y'all don't talk too much! I'm going on a cruise with DS and one of her DILs. We are going to Mexico. It is a 5 day cruise and is the one I did several years ago, but we did 7 days. I'm excited, but realize I have nothing to wear! Isn't that always the way it is? I will be trying on clothes tonight and tomorrow. I know some of my shorts are too big, but may have to wear them anyway. I hope to check in on Friday and then when I return the next Thursday. I probably won't read any KTP as I don't want to pay the price. In fact, I need to call and check on the plans for Mexico. I know that it is very expensive to use the phone on the ocean. I sure wish money wasn't such a hindrance!


Have a great trip!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well...guess what?! My son has just confirmed that I am to be a grandma again! He didn't tell me a due date but I hope it's my birthday next spring! :mrgreen:


Yeah. Another rush of new grandies coming


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Joy, I hope that Tim will be getting better, and that you don't get it! I still have to get my flu shot. I'll be subbing in the spring for a 2nd grade teacher at DD's school. She will be out about 3 months with a new baby. So, since I will be around kids, I need it. I know that we have already had about 3 confirmed flu cases. It seems to be starting early.
> 
> The new facility for ebola will be in Richardson. I don't know why the governor chose this hospital, but I've heard that they are working on the hospital so that it will be ready for any new patients. So far, I haven't heard of any more cases.
> 
> ...


Some of us do manage to leave our packing to the last minute don't we?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Brighouse where it appears to be a sunny day at the moment. For some reason my iPad ansd my phone are not playing nice so, my photos are still on the phone only. Meaning I can't post them until I can sink the two. I am going to take my iPad along today se if when we stop for lunch they will behave and share my photos.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing thoughts to those needing them. Hugs for all, extra hugs for Sam. May he get his computer working soon.


YUM!!!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I see that *Busyworkerbee* and *Patches39* both have birthdays today!
> 
> Best wishes to you both.
> 
> Ohio Joy


A happy birthday to you both from Alderney. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> AARGGH! Walking fast down to church for breakfast, tripped, lit on the outside of my right eyebrow. Nice young gal ran across the street to see if I was OK, could she call someone. Bled like the proverbial stuck hog, got inside to bathroom and got bleeding stopped. Church gave me an ice pack. Glasses have one serious bend but otherwise OK. Will go to glasses guy and hope he can bend back in shape. See Dr this AM just to be sure. Gonna be sore later today!


Oh dear! Sending you healing and pain relieving wishes. Hope you get your glasses easily repaired.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Going to go knit on the Galomp Hat pattern of Sorlenna's that purchased. Really like this pattern; hope it turns out nicely. TTYL


I've just bought it too, but haven't finished several other projects and am trying to be strict with myself about having too many 'in progress'........  
You've been very busy with the painting; we need photos :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just wrote a posting and Luke pressed something before I was ready so I don't know where it went! I'll try to remember what I said.....
I hope that *Tim & Rookie* feel better soon, and I'm glad that *Sassafras* is feeling slightly better. Delighted to hear that *Sorlenna* is going to be a grandma again. I'm sure there was more I wanted to say, but craft has struck!  It's a horrible cold, wet and rainy day here today, so I won't be venturing out with Luke. At the moment he's sitting with Grandpa watching Curious George, and we'll head upstairs for a nap shortly as his mum said he's been up since 5.30am!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think one's tastes definitely change with time- I used to have a terrible sweet tooth, but now will go weeks before the craving hits- once went without chocolate for 7 years.


Oh my! I am afraid I am a chocoholic, I dont think I could go 7 days... LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I don't think that the animals were even awake. lol


Not even Ryssa? Although she has to have her down times too- to be such a bundle of energy!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I didn't get a good photo of the baby DGD in her costume without other kids in the photo so here's one posted on FB earlier today by her Mom...she's quite the determined little girl---both girls are delightful, but certainly not shrinking violets. Love them to pieces!!


Aaaww, what a cutie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!*


Ditto from me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my! I am afraid I am a chocoholic, I dont think I could go 7 days... LOL


  :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> I have been so busy that today I have been tired all day. Good thing we get an extra hour of sleep this tonight. Matthew wanted me to share an updated version of the Burmese cat. He just added more shading to get more depth to the drawing. The other cat is in process so looks a bit strange currently. I am really liking it though. Last two pictures are from our Halloween fun at work.


Love the photos!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> 7years!!! I don't think I could manage 7 days. :roll:


Ha ha Kate thats what I said also. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> AZ Sticks said that her husband is still in a lot of pain and not much fun at the moment. She sends her love to everyone.


Oh no. I was hoping he was doing really well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Wonderful news....I'm so glad we're (like we had anything to do with it?!) have more babies to be born...it's such a wonderfully happy time to anticipate.

Still feeling crappy, but did get about 5 hours of straight sleep last night--feel so much better after that. My ears and hearing are still messed up so will continue the decongestants and antihistimines throughout the day.

I don't usually have much time to mess with my nails (would rather be knitting, etc.) but feeling cruddy led me to give myself and manicure and pedicure (harder to do than it used to be) and attempted a French manicure on my fingernails.---they turned out okay and I've decided I would really like to treat myself to a professional manicure. I've taking the Hair, Skin & Nails supplement for about 3 months and it's just now showing some results and the nails are brittle and breaking like usual.

Another mid-year election is over -- I'm afraid we're in for at least 2 more years of not much getting done...in true form, Illinois' elections process is under a cloud of suspicion and still a lot of acrimony.



Sorlenna said:


> Well...guess what?! My son has just confirmed that I am to be a grandma again! He didn't tell me a due date but I hope it's my birthday next spring! :mrgreen:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So excited about your cruise Pammie and for your trip Darowil. Is tis a ctuise to Cozumel? We went on one there about 10 years ago...first to Key West and then Cozumel and back for 4-5 days. It was a great time on the ship -- but not anything like what my DD's has been on her Norwegian American cruises...the rooms have definitely been improved since we last were on a cruise and I'm anxious to take another one.

Kathy - meant to mention that I'm enthralled with your tatting my maternal grandmother used to do that and I wish I knew more about it. It wasn't anything that anyone else in the family took up - she also played the mouth harp - quite an interesting instrument - I don't know how she ever was exposed to that.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

TNS said:


> Bonnie, your cross stitched picture is a real work of art. How long did that take to design and stitch? It looks very intricate.


It sure is!  :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 25... goodnight all.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> Well...guess what?! My son has just confirmed that I am to be a grandma again! He didn't tell me a due date but I hope it's my birthday next spring! :mrgreen:


Great news :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, yuck, always hated when things got passed around the school. Hope Tim is better fast. And hope YOU don't get it.


I do hope it is all gone soon.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you all for your wishes, prayers, and concern for Tim and our family with this stuff going around the school. 

I hear his Kaye walker moving around downstairs and as late as it it this AM, he obviously isn't going out to class again today. Poor buddy! Guess I won't make it to knitting group either.

Don and I are still not presenting symptoms and neither are Susan and her DH--so we are OK for now.

Enjoy your cruise, Pammie. We've never done a cruise before so I have no idea what your have yet to do to be ready for it.

Has anyone heard from Jynx and her DH lately?

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Sorry to hear about the hearing aid. I'm glad you have glasses to wear until the cataract surgery. If your Dr does what mine did, he'll insert lenses and you'll only need reading glasses.
> Hope you're not onshore tomorrow.
> Junek


Well, guess what! LOL! This smart-alec tablet strikes again. I'm sure everyone got as good a laugh from that as I did!
Since I'm sure you ARE onshore, I hope you're not too sore this morning...wonder what will really post!! ROFLMAO!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> It's been one of those weeks around here. Tim has been home from school since Monday at mid-day with a totally unexpected round of the nasty, yucky nasal stuff with a fair amount of it trickling down his throat. No extreme symptoms since I picked him up from school then, but today his one-on-one aide had to leave school about lunch time with her variation of similar symptoms. She may or may not be able to work tomorrow--and shared with me that 9 of his classmates were out today. That's up from 7 yesterday, and the teachers are fighting the same mess. Blick!!!!
> 
> Haven's been able to do much knitting this week and will not likely get to knitting group tomorrow either because he doesn't appear likely to make that fast a recovery. Since he went to bed just a short time ago, I guess I'd better get busy and make good use of this evening to get some done.
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well...guess what?! My son has just confirmed that I am to be a grandma again! He didn't tell me a due date but I hope it's my birthday next spring! :mrgreen:


Fantastic!! Now you can design some baby things!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wonderful news....I'm so glad we're (like we had anything to do with it?!) have more babies to be born...it's such a wonderfully happy time to anticipate.
> 
> Still feeling crappy, but did get about 5 hours of straight sleep last night--feel so much better after that. My ears and hearing are still messed up so will continue the decongestants and antihistimines throughout the day.
> 
> ...


We've had election difficulties in VA, too. In Virginia Beach, our largest city, 43 precincts had dysfunctional machines that sent your vote to the wrong candidate!! That same city had problems in the last election!! I think they need to get all new people working there.
My daughter and I sent in our absentee ballots a couple of weeks ago.
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> Well, guess what! LOL! This smart-alec tablet strikes again. I'm sure everyone got as good a laugh from that as I did!
> Since I'm sure you ARE onshore, I hope you're not too sore this morning...wonder what will really post!! ROFLMAO!!!
> Junek


Nice start to the day, giggling at smart-alec tablet things. I wondered what onshore meant but didn't figure it out. How funny. LOL In Kansas we are about as onshore as anyone but we do have several manmade lakes. Still chuckling. TY for a good laugh.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

And a good raining morning to all ( for some it's still night/evening) :-D 
Just want to thank everyone for making my birthday so special to me. My DD came over and we went to dinner, and it was a delight. My DGD will be here on the 18th of this month am so looking forward to that. :-D It's cold today so will be in legs are not good today. Ok it's prayer time, praying for all of you and sending you peace, healing, joy, and understanding, as we get ready for this busy time of the year. With lots of love. :thumbup:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

just sent you a pm Joy. I hope you and Tim are feeling better.


jheiens said:


> Thank you all for your wishes, prayers, and concern for Tim and our family with this stuff going around the school.
> 
> I hear his Kaye walker moving around downstairs and as late as it it this AM, he obviously isn't going out to class again today. Poor buddy! Guess I won't make it to knitting group either.
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> And a good raining morning to all ( for some it's still night/evening) :-D
> Just want to thank everyone for making my birthday so special to me. My DD came over and we went to dinner, and it was a delight. My DGD will be here on the 18th of this month am so looking forward to that. :-D It's cold today so will be in legs are not good today. Ok it's prayer time, praying for all of you and sending you peace, healing, joy, and understanding, as we get ready for this busy time of the year. With lots of love. :thumbup:


I hope your legs soon feel better. My daughter blames changing weather especially upcoming rain for her worsening arthritis. I find mine comes in spells for no apparent reason, weather notwithstanding! For a week, arthritis settled in my knuckles....then went as quickly as it came. I figure I'll just wait it out when it happens!!!
Enjoy your at-home time...maybe some knitting while resting the legs!! 
JuneK


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie, My husband is the same though he takes pretty good care to put it away. Finding nails in the washer would not be good! I also have tried the mouse chasers and in my experience they eventually get used to it. If this is true I wonder if I had them off for a while and then turned them back on again if that would prevent that. I'm going to try the lemongrass for the spiders though.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, congratulation on the new grandchild. Is this from the same family as the other little girl?
> Could you put some silicone calking or expanding foam insulation in the cracks to keep the spiders out? I hate spiders & to my knowledge none of the ones that live here are poisonous but sometimes cause nasty bites.
> Ohio Joy, I hope Tim is better soon & you don't catch this nasty bug, it sure sounds contagious.
> Pacer, hope you are on the mend soon too.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yuck Rookie...hope you feel better soon or get something from Dr. Same for Tim, Joy....hope he recovers quickly.


RookieRetiree said:


> Ohio Joy...sounds like Tim has what I have....still have dripping down the throat and used some ear drops in my ears tonight...not sure that was a good idea; now my hearing is way down---hoping that it clears up by a.m. Feel like I've been on an airliner cruising very high and that the ears need to "pop".
> 
> Sleep will help too---haven't gotten much of that since Sunday...coughing and feeling like choking with the stuff in the throat has keep me very uncomfortable. Other than the ears, I think I'll be fine once I get some sleep. Friday is my go to doctor day if things aren't better by then. Thankfully, no one else seems to have caught the crud!
> 
> Joy, hope Tim gets better quickly and that none of you come down with this.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How exciting! Congratulations!


Sorlenna said:


> Well...guess what?! My son has just confirmed that I am to be a grandma again! He didn't tell me a due date but I hope it's my birthday next spring! :mrgreen:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cabinets done; still have pantry door to paint and the countertop. Today I'm taking a break from painting and doing some cleaning instead. Knees very sore from climbing up and down. Just feeling a bit worn out in general.


Spider said:


> Not sure about the lake since we are at the apt, but here in Fargo, N. Dak. At 4 this afternoon the rain which we needed turned to big white wet flakes. Nothing stayed on the roads or sidewalks but the grass is a little white, but quit snowing around six this evening and this will melt tomorrow. At work we have all been hoping for a little of the white stuff to put our buyers in a shopping mood. The changes in weather cycles really does affect the shopping.
> We have seen some increase in the sales of Christmas items because of the Christmas tour of homes started last weekend, but sales have been slow.
> Now back to catching up, I wonder how Gwen's kitchen project is coming?


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I hope your legs soon feel better. My daughter blames changing weather especially upcoming rain for her worsening arthritis. I find mine comes in spells for no apparent reason, weather notwithstanding! For a week, arthritis settled in my knuckles....then went as quickly as it came. I figure I'll just wait it out when it happens!!!
> Enjoy your at-home time...maybe some knitting while resting the legs!!
> JuneK


Hi, just what I plain to do, :-D


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, glad you are giving yourself some down time. Consider more than a day.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Rookie, I hope you're feeling better today, sounds miserable. I seem to have that drainage all the time without a cold, I wonder if it might be allergies (hopefully not to my dogs!)


RookieRetiree said:


> Ohio Joy...sounds like Tim has what I have....still have dripping down the throat and used some ear drops in my ears tonight...not sure that was a good idea; now my hearing is way down---hoping that it clears up by a.m. Feel like I've been on an airliner cruising very high and that the ears need to "pop".
> 
> Sleep will help too---haven't gotten much of that since Sunday...coughing and feeling like choking with the stuff in the throat has keep me very uncomfortable. Other than the ears, I think I'll be fine once I get some sleep. Friday is my go to doctor day if things aren't better by then. Thankfully, no one else seems to have caught the crud!
> 
> Joy, hope Tim gets better quickly and that none of you come down with this.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> We've had election difficulties in VA, too. In Virginia Beach, our largest city, 43 precincts had dysfunctional machines that sent your vote to the wrong candidate!! That same city had problems in the last election!! I think they need to get all new people working there.
> My daughter and I sent in our absentee ballots a couple of weeks ago.
> Junek


So will that mean they will have to be recounted correctly or do the false results stand? Maybe paper ballots were best BUT I guess if there were crooks those can disappear. I was wondering what will happen to the healthcare now that the opposing party is in?

I hope this question doesn't offend anyone, if so, please ignore me, no offense intended. I know we aren't to talk politics.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cabinets done; still have pantry door to paint and the countertop. Today I'm taking a break from painting and doing some cleaning instead. Knees very sore from climbing up and down. Just feeling a bit worn out in general.


Doesn't it feel good to have them done? I'm so glad I have all thst extra cleaning done & am also taking it easy today. GD is coming soon for most of the day while her parents go " chickin huntin" her words. :lol:

You were saying you possibly wanted new hardware for your cabinets. I refinished a dresser thst was my grandmothers & got hardware that fits the time period from Lee Valley & I think they were about $2 each so Nottingham too outrageous. They mail order too & if you don't like it they pay return shipping, at least they do in Canada. Might be worth a look. I love there store. You may think I'm crazy but Imhave probably bought about a dozen oil lanterns for wedding shower gifts from there. No one ever gets 2& they are great when the power goes out & for camping.
http://www.leevalley.com/US/hardware/page.aspx?cat=3&p=70806


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So will that mean they will have to be recounted correctly or do the false results stand? Maybe paper ballots were best BUT I guess if there were crooks those can disappear. I was wondering what will happen to the healthcare now that the opposing party is in?
> 
> I hope this question doesn't offend anyone, if so, please ignore me, no offense intended. I know we aren't to talk politics.


I haven't heard how they plan to handle it. But I do know they said the machines were old and would be replaced. They need to do something ...problems in 2 different elections is a good indication there's definitely a problem!
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wonderful news....I'm so glad we're (like we had anything to do with it?!) have more babies to be born...it's such a wonderfully happy time to anticipate.


Didn't we? If we hadn't had our babies, they wouldn't have grown up to make us grandparents! :mrgreen:

Work today...whee...will be back as I can (and yes to the designing baby things!).


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I've never heard of them before, but clicked on the link and have found the blueprint plans for a garden arbor that I'm planning for the front walkway....I'm so excited to be getting into the planning of this; not sure if DH is on the same page or not, but the plans will help. Thanks.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Doesn't it feel good to have them done? I'm so glad I have all thst extra cleaning done & am also taking it easy today. GD is coming soon for most of the day while her parents go " chickin huntin" her words. :lol:
> 
> You were saying you possibly wanted new hardware for your cabinets. I refinished a dresser thst was my grandmothers & got hardware that fits the time period from Lee Valley & I think they were about $2 each so Nottingham too outrageous. They mail order too & if you don't like it they pay return shipping, at least they do in Canada. Might be worth a look. I love there store. You may think I'm crazy but Imhave probably bought about a dozen oil lanterns for wedding shower gifts from there. No one ever gets 2& they are great when the power goes out & for camping.
> http://www.leevalley.com/US/hardware/page.aspx?cat=3&p=70806


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Tis true!! Kids have to come before grandkids!!



Sorlenna said:


> Didn't we? If we hadn't had our babies, they wouldn't have grown up to make us grandparents! :mrgreen:
> 
> Work today...whee...will be back as I can (and yes to the designing baby things!).


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Thank you so much for your wishes and concerns.


So sorry to read about your accident! I hate when I do stuff like that!!!! Good wishes and hugs to you for speedy healing and a good report at the doctor tomorrow!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> gottastch, I'm leaving out of Galveston. But a few years ago, I did a Hawaiian cruise and one of my DD's friend's parents were on it! It was so funny to see them in the dining room and around the ship. I guess it is a small world!


You have a wonderful time and take lots of photos to share with us, when you return


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Kathy - meant to mention that I'm enthralled with your tatting my maternal grandmother used to do that and I wish I knew more about it. It wasn't anything that anyone else in the family took up - she also played the mouth harp - quite an interesting instrument - I don't know how she ever was exposed to that.


Wow, the mouth harp - now there is something not many are exposed to for sure  Good for her. I have a harmonica here that I can toot on a little bit but nothing more than "Old Suzanna" - LOL!

The tatting really isn't so hard, especially if you've worked with crochet cotton before. I was so afraid to start but it is just string and we all learned how to hold knitting needles/crochet hooks so this is just a slightly different version of that (that's what I tell myself anyway...tee hee). I like to be able to just tuck it in my pocket/purse when we go out for the day because inevitably we end up at the hardware store or somewhere I'm not remotely interested in being. There are always benches or chairs around so I can pull out my shuttles and work away. I am most happy to sit and tat while DH looks around. Someone always comes up to me and wonders what I'm doing. Sometimes I am even joined by other crafter ladies, waiting for their DH's in the store  Shuttles are inexpensive...give it a go, what's that old saying? "Try it, you'll like it!"


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you all for your wishes, prayers, and concern for Tim and our family with this stuff going around the school.


Good wishes from me, as well!!! I always disliked this time of year at school, for that very reason...people move indoors more and all their germs/illnesses come with them....so easy to spread from one to the next. I hope it passes quickly and Tim is feeling better soon!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Sorlenna: Congratulations!!!!! Two weeks from today I find out the sex of my grandbaby...sooooooooo excited!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pammie, have a wonderful trip
Sorlenna, congratulations!!! Whoopee. That is so wonderful.
Rookie, sorry to hear the crud is still winning. Healing wishes.

Sorry about all the arthritis problems acting up. This weather does seem to do it with the cold and damp. Hope all feel better soon.

Short and sweet so it doesn't freeze up on me. :roll: :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Sorlenna: Congratulations!!!!! Two weeks from today I find out the sex of my grandbaby...sooooooooo excited!!!


Excited for you!!! Even when you find out early, it is still a surprise at that time. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ohio Joy, sorry to hear Tim is ill. Hope it won't be too awful for him and that you don't get it.

Pammie, so excited for you to have some special time with this cruise coming up. Especially before you start subbing.

Sassafrass, glad you got to go to Sangha even if it was just 1/2. Heard some of those monks used to use their posture and hold it even during sleep. :wink: :XD: I'd probably fall over with a crash.

Off for a quick nap. Keep waking up just a little too early, but do love the early morning, just too early. Think my body isn't cooperating with the time change. :roll:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Sorlenna: Congratulations!!!!! Two weeks from today I find out the sex of my grandbaby...sooooooooo excited!!!


 :thumbup: It's so exciting!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not even Ryssa? Although she has to have her down times too- to be such a bundle of energy!


LOL! She runs around like a crazy thing early then sleeps like a rock, then she's up and running again. lol 
Pico has caught up with her weight wise, they are both 5.2 lb/2.35kg, and Pico gives as good as Ryssa gives, they have fun.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Ohio Joy...sounds like Tim has what I have....still have dripping down the throat and used some ear drops in my ears tonight...
> 
> DH and I have had this too. Not fun. Cough drops and cough syrup and hot tea help some. And rest. Hope it's a short siege for you and Tim.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> DH loves sausage and sauerkraut! Carol, be very careful with that allergy for your DH. NOT good. But it would be good to find out if it's the rye bread, or the caraway seeds. Just a small piece off the rye bread, a quarter of a slice, should be plenty to find out. Make sure you have liquid benedryl on hand if/when you do. It will work faster than the pills. Also have him carry a paper in his wallet about any allergies and other health issues.


A medicalert bracelet would be better than a paper in a wallet.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Sorlenna, I am so glad you got rid of the black widow! I heard in Sept. about using lemon grass to keep spiders out. I had read on face book to use peppermint, but was told that works for mice.


Wonder if this would work for ants. I was going crazy for a few weeks trying to get rid of an invasion of tiny black ants. Never had a problem before and after trying to get rid of them myself I gave in and had a pest control person come to do a treatment. He told me it's been a problem around here because of the cool wet summer. Made me feel better---I've always tried to be careful with leftovers, etc. and was wondering what I was doing wrong. Anyway, the ants seem to be gone, thank goodness, since we are having house guests for a few days next week. DH said not to worry about it but he grew up in Texas, which his father described as "a buggy place" and things like that don't bother him as much as they do me....


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> Wonder if this would work for ants. I was going crazy for a few weeks trying to get rid of an invasion of tiny black ants. Never had a problem before and after trying to get rid of them myself I gave in and had a pest control person come to do a treatment. He told me it's been a problem around here because of the cool wet summer. Made me feel better---I've always tried to be careful with leftovers, etc. and was wondering what I was doing wrong. Anyway, the ants seem to be gone, thank goodness, since we are having house guests for a few days next week. DH said not to worry about it but he grew up in Texas, which his father described as "a buggy place" and things like that don't bother him as much as they do me....


Cinnamon repels ants--I sprinkle it on the thresholds and on the outsides of windowsills. Ants won't cross it.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Cinnamon repels ants--I sprinkle it on the thresholds and on the outsides of windowsills. Ants won't cross it.


Thanks, will give that a try. Forgot to say earlier congratulations on the new grandchild...and to Kathy and Carol too. So much happiness to anticipate.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Pammie, have a wonderful cruise. It sounds so inviting (and our winter hasn't even begun yet!)

Sorlenna, congratulations on the new little one in progress. Babies are the best!!

Healing prayers for Tim, classmates and teachers. This sounds like a bad bug. I hope it leaves you all quickly.

I know someone else is packing up for a trip; went back but couldn't find out who. Anyway bon voyage to you as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Pammie, have a wonderful cruise. It sounds so inviting (and our winter hasn't even begun yet!)
> 
> Sorlenna, congratulations on the new little one in progress. Babies are the best!!
> 
> ...


There's Margaret (darowil) and Agnescr.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! She runs around like a crazy thing early then sleeps like a rock, then she's up and running again. lol
> Pico has caught up with her weight wise, they are both 5.2 lb/2.35kg, and Pico gives as good as Ryssa gives, they have fun.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've never heard of them before, but clicked on the link and have found the blueprint plans for a garden arbor that I'm planning for the front walkway....I'm so excited to be getting into the planning of this; not sure if DH is on the same page or not, but the plans will help. Thanks.


I love that store I have not bought anything from them that was a disappointment always good quality. I got several irrigation kits & drip hoses from them that have lasted for years & makes keeping things watered so much easier, they even have a special kit that can be set up to water pots on your deck, I showed that to the people at the hospital where I worked & they set it up to do their flowers, saves so much work & was only about $40. That's as where I got my steam juicer.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

U


jheiens said:


> Thank you all for your wishes, prayers, and concern for Tim and our family with this stuff going around the school.
> 
> I hear his Kaye walker moving around downstairs and as late as it it this AM, he obviously isn't going out to class again today. Poor buddy! Guess I won't make it to knitting group either.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear about Tim's illness. He really has enough to cope with in addition to that. I am glad that you are showing no symptoms: obviously, you are suffering in other ways, but if you can avoid the bug, it will be something.

I hope Tim will soon recover and that you, and the rest of the family, will stay well.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Well it is 12:30pm and suppose to be at knitting at 1:00. That isn't going to happen. Low energy day again. Maybe I can get my act together and attend for a little while. Had to take Imodium this a.m. it's gorgeous out, warm and sunny. Enjoying being out in yard with Maya. Just the thought of getting dressed and combing my hair makes me want to take another nap. Thank God for buns. The thought of fussing with hairdo would make me give myself a buzz cut.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Has anyone heard from Jynx and her DH lately?
> 
> Ohio Joy


I sent her a PM about 5 days ago and it hasn't beeen read yet.

Just checked her posts- they are travelling so very few posts recently.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591
Tami said:


> I don't know whether those are the same as the gadgets we can buy, which I think emit a high frequency sound to keep pests away? I bought one a few years back, when we discovered that mice had been getting in to our caravan. We have never seen any evidence of them since. Obviously, it is difficult to prove that the 'deterrent' was the reason they didn't return, but it certainly seemed to work!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Good wishes from me, as well!!! I always disliked this time of year at school, for that very reason...people move indoors more and all their germs/illnesses come with them....so easy to spread from one to the next. I hope it passes quickly and Tim is feeling better soon!


Thanks again for all the good wishes for Tim.

He hasn't had any of the terrible yuck he had in class on Monday since he came home. But he's getting to be a real bear now and we are facing the weekend.

We already knew he would be off tomorrow but I'm certainly hoping Mom will be available for most of the weekend. He and I are just barely on civil terms at the moment!! I know that he is bored but who isn't around here by today? lolol

Some days I'm just glad that I'm so much older and better educated than he is--hopefully wiser also. But who knows about that point?

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cabinets done; still have pantry door to paint and the countertop. Today I'm taking a break from painting and doing some cleaning instead. Knees very sore from climbing up and down. Just feeling a bit worn out in general.


Maybe you need a day off- not just from painting. Give your poor knees a rest,


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, congratulation on the new grandchild. Is this from the same family as the other little girl?
> Could you put some silicone calking or expanding foam insulation in the cracks to keep the spiders out? I hate spiders & to my knowledge none of the ones that live here are poisonous but sometimes cause nasty bites.
> Ohio Joy, I hope Tim is better soon & you don't catch this nasty bug, it sure sounds contagious.
> Pacer, hope you are on the mend soon too.
> ...


I hope it does too. It works for us. I was also told peppermint dried or in essential oil form, just a couple of drops on a cotton makeup remover pad works good.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm not likely to have either straw or critters here.  And I think I have lemon grass oil--I'll try it out back there. The colder it gets, the more likely the spiders are to try and hang out inside. Blech.


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks again for all the good wishes for Tim.
> 
> He hasn't had any of the terrible yuck he had in class on Monday since he came home. But he's getting to be a real bear now and we are facing the weekend.
> 
> ...


And on top of being bored he is not feeling well. Which makes him even harder to deal with. Sound slike you need a break frokeach other. Can well understand why. No matter you love them they are draining when they around all the itme. And the trouble with being a granparent is you are older than when you had their parents adn so less able to manage with the ongoing presence.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mjs said:


> A medicalert bracelet would be better than a paper in a wallet.


True if you can get them to wear them! My dad did have a necklace he wore tho.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> Wonder if this would work for ants. I was going crazy for a few weeks trying to get rid of an invasion of tiny black ants. Never had a problem before and after trying to get rid of them myself I gave in and had a pest control person come to do a treatment. He told me it's been a problem around here because of the cool wet summer. Made me feel better---I've always tried to be careful with leftovers, etc. and was wondering what I was doing wrong. Anyway, the ants seem to be gone, thank goodness, since we are having house guests for a few days next week. DH said not to worry about it but he grew up in Texas, which his father described as "a buggy place" and things like that don't bother him as much as they do me....


I have a problem with the big black ants that look like carpenter ants but like sugar. Only in the spring. I sprinkle 20 mule team borax found in the laundry isle all around the foundation outside 3-4 times. Do it every spring. Haven't had them in the 4-5 years I've been doing it. Wonder if it would help you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have a problem with the big black ants that look like carpenter ants but like sugar. Only in the spring. I sprinkle 20 mule team borax found in the laundry isle all around the foundation outside 3-4 times. Do it every spring. Haven't had them in the 4-5 years I've been doing it. Wonder if it would help you.


Borax is good for a lot of bugs. We use it in the garage.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I don't know whether those are the same as the gadgets we can buy, which I think emit a high frequency sound to keep pests away? I bought one a few years back, when we discovered that mice had been getting in to our caravan. We have never seen any evidence of them since. Obviously, it is difficult to prove that the 'deterrent' was the reason they didn't return, but it certainly seemed to work!


Yes, I imagine they are the same. The frequency changes so they don't get used to it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Borax is good for a lot of bugs. We use it in the garage.


Supposed to be good for fleas too.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> He hasn't had any of the terrible yuck he had in class on Monday since he came home. But he's getting to be a real bear now and we are facing the weekend.
> 
> He and I are just barely on civil terms at the moment!! I know that he is bored but who isn't around here by today? lolol
> 
> ...


LOL Joy! It's never easy dealing with "bears," no matter what your age/education/wisdom  I'm sure that once he is feeling better, things will be easier. Hugs to all caregivers!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Supposed to be good for fleas too.


Odd fact: we have no fleas. I guess it's too dry for them to live here, but the Boys (cats) have not had ONE since we've lived here. That makes them and me quite happy!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Well it is 12:30pm and suppose to be at knitting at 1:00. That isn't going to happen. Low energy day again. Maybe I can get my act together and attend for a little while. Had to take Imodium this a.m. it's gorgeous out, warm and sunny. Enjoying being out in yard with Maya. Just the thought of getting dressed and combing my hair makes me want to take another nap. Thank God for buns. The thought of fussing with hairdo would make me give myself a buzz cut.


Sorry you are not having a good day. I hope the Imodium helps.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I have a problem with the big black ants that look like carpenter ants but like sugar. Only in the spring. I sprinkle 20 mule team borax found in the laundry isle all around the foundation outside 3-4 times. Do it every spring. Haven't had them in the 4-5 years I've been doing it. Wonder if it would help you.


Would sure be worth trying. Thanks!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Tis true!! Kids have to come before grandkids!!


There's a cute sign that says, "Grandkids are the reward we get for not killing our kids."


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Odd fact: we have no fleas. I guess it's too dry for them to live here, but the Boys (cats) have not had ONE since we've lived here. That makes them and me quite happy!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> Would sure be worth trying. Thanks!


You are welcome!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds like although only 16 (I think) Tim has developed the dreaded "man cold"Lol.(Sorry, Sam) Hope he is less bear-like soon & doesn't get on your last nerve.


jheiens said:


> Thanks again for all the good wishes for Tim.
> 
> He hasn't had any of the terrible yuck he had in class on Monday since he came home. But he's getting to be a real bear now and we are facing the weekend.
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I hope it does too. It works for us. I was also told peppermint dried or in essential oil form, just a couple of drops on a cotton makeup remover pad works good.


I have the peppermint oil so maybe I will try that too, never too much deterrent. Our old camper, a real old junker always seemed to get them every winter, just about drove me to drink. This past spring was the first time they got in our new one.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> There's a cute sign that says, "Grandkids are the reward we get for not killing our kids."


I have one of those, my sister gave it to me.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have the peppermint oil so maybe I will try that too, never too much deterrent. Our old camper, a real old junker always seemed to get them every winter, just about drove me to drink. This past spring was the first time they got in our new one.


Just remember how powerful the essential oils are! I can't have the tin in the bathroom open for more than a couple of minutes before I have to close it almost completely. At least that will air out a lot faster in the spring than moth balls will.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like although only 16 (I think) Tim has developed the dreaded "man cold"Lol.(Sorry, Sam) Hope he is less bear-like soon & doesn't get on your last nerve.
> 
> :lol:


I am very sorry about Tim but that diagnosis did make me chuckle.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Diet Coke is my drink of choice!! But I have to limit myself to one a day or I'm up and down all night going to the bathroom. But caffeine has no effect on me at all. I can drink a cup of coffee right before bed and sleep all night!!
> Junek


Caffeine does not seem to affect me either. And antihistamine does not make me sleepy. I think it's genetic.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Caffeine after 10 a.m. is a real no no for me - not a good sleeper ordinarily, but a little caffeine makes it non-existent....and antihistamine doesn't make me sleepy, but rather very hyper---gives me the jitters and shakes and the feeling of needing to be scraped off the ceiling. I've found chlor tabs from Walmart work but don't have the other side effects and I only take the cold medicines that are meant for BP patients.

I slept some today so I'm hoping that this bug is clearing out. I've been using the clove, peppermint and cinnamon essential oils (along with Olbas products) to clear out the sinuses...seems to be working.

Thanks for all the good wishes - I hope to be able to reread and comment on the full tea party tomorrow before the new one starts.



mjs said:


> Caffeine does not seem to affect me either. And antihistamine does not make me sleepy. I think it's genetic.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have a problem with the big black ants that look like carpenter ants but like sugar. Only in the spring. I sprinkle 20 mule team borax found in the laundry isle all around the foundation outside 3-4 times. Do it every spring. Haven't had them in the 4-5 years I've been doing it. Wonder if it would help you.


Borax also gets rid of fleas and roaches. Somehow a couple of years ago, our cats got fleas...they NEVER go outside. I think someone's dog had them and they came in from the hall. About the same time someone new moved into the building and brought roaches...I'd lived here 7years and never had them. Flea medicine on the backs of our cats' necks and sprinkling borax on the carpets and leaving it for a while before vacuuming got rid of the fleas. And sprinkling borax in the cracks between cabinets and appliances got rid of the roaches. Of course, we had to keep the cats confined until we vacuumed it up. But it really works.
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

So sorry to hear of so many getting those nasty colds. I pray for healthier days for each of you.

Sorlenna...Congrats on the expecting of a grandbaby. I so enjoy hearing of all the happenings of the grand children. 

Can't think of much to say as I am going to bed soon so I can be up at 2:30 AM to leave for work by 3:30 AM. Long day tomorrow. I thought I would be off from work for a long weekend and then the boss said this morning she needed 5 people to come in tomorrow. We have 9 on the team so that pretty much puts quite a few of us coming in. It will go fast as I am only working 8 hours and then doing knitting group. I work as much overtime as is needed and asked for so that I can take the time off that I truly need. It is necessary to be there to get the work done, so I do it with a positive attitude. 

Last night I knitted a extra small and bulky dog sweater for a co-workers grandpuppy. It could have been a fingerless mitt if I had made the neckline a few rows shorter. We had fun with it at work today. I finished it up at work as I wanted to know what the requester wanted it to be like. I added sleeves to the front legs of the pattern as it did not include that. I had to take a row off as she thought they might be a bit long. I didn't want the sleeves to go all the way to the paws as it would have gotten dirty too easily. Can't wait for her to take a picture and show it at work. Take care.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pacer, looking forward to pic of dog sweater.
Was able to visit with knitting group.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Tami, your recipe for Buckeyes calls for paraffin. When my mother would make coconut eggs at Easter, she would mix the chocolate coating with paraffin also. I have wondered what is the purpose of it? The only thing I've ever used it for was to seal jars of jam.


I believe the melted paraffin would thin the chocolate to make dipping easier. I preferred to use coconut oil.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello my friends. It's been ages since I've been on to comment. Life is crazy busy (of our own doing - nothing wrong) so I've been keeping quiet even though I check KP daily and skim read the Tea Party to keep up with the news. Thank goodness for Darowil's weekly summaries because that fills in a lot of the gaps for me. Rest assured I am thinking of you all and sending healing hugs to all who need them. Good wishes to those currently travelling and planning to travel - have fun and stay safe. I won't be on to comment for the next TP as we have another weekend away. We are getting a house ready for tenants to move in, so lots of cleaning and gardening. It's a 3 hour drive from Sydney so has been taking a fair bit of our time. Hopefully this coming weekend will see the jobs finished as I am so tired of working on 2 houses. I shouldn't be whining when there are so many in the world with real cause to complain, but I hope you understand. 
Life just gets busier in the lead up to Christmas, but we are looking forward to a long weekend away with our DD on Hamilton Island in a couple of weeks. It was meant to be an early Christmas celebration with DD and her BF of 3 years, but turns out it will only be with DD. They split up 2 weeks ago and are both planning to stay on the island (which could be awkward but she says it is OK) It's sad but probably for the best, but it hurts when your kids are sad, doesn't it?
We are also getting ready to farewell our son who has a job in Whistler in Canada. Very exciting for him. He leaves in a week and we will be empty nesters!!! Dare I move my craft stuff into his room? I really should because if he does come back to Australia, he should not be coming back home to live. He is 25 - time to make a life for himself away from home I think!
I'll check in when I can to see how you are all doing. Hope you understand why I am not commenting. Take care everyone and happy knitting!
((((((((((Hugs to everyone))))))))) from Denise


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like although only 16 (I think) Tim has developed the dreaded "man cold"Lol.(Sorry, Sam) Hope he is less bear-like soon & doesn't get on your last nerve.
> 
> :lol:


I think that you've nailed it exactly, Bonnie.

Mom is home now and he is going to bed because he will be up by 6AM because he takes after his Gram regarding being awakened by the first light of day. Unfortunately, she is still having some very long work days until this house rehab is completely finished and one of the goslings is legally in and on contract to buy it. Hopefully by the end of the month, please Lord!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> I am very sorry about Tim but that diagnosis did make me chuckle.


Me, too, Chris.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Denise, the only problem I see with your post today is that we miss you a bunch.

Take care and we'll look forward to hearing from you as you are able to find the time.

Hugs, Ohio Joy


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Just checking in-- doing fairly well, only minor aches & pains, know more tomorrow after follow-up with doctor. Sounds like most on here are doing fairly well also, at least hope so. 

Good travels to those on the go. Julie, heard nice comments from the KPer you met recently-- think her name was Pamela. She really had a good time and the pix she posted was lovely.

{{{{{{{GROUP HUG}}}}}}} for everyone and good night.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mjs said:


> I believe the melted paraffin would thin the chocolate to make dipping easier. I preferred to use coconut oil.


Coconut oil would be healthier. I wasn't thrilled with the parafin, but I don't make them, and the kids only got them once a year when someone else in the family made them, until they were old enough (LOL Adults) to make them for themeselves. How much coconut oil do you think we/I should substitute?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I think that you've nailed it exactly, Bonnie.
> 
> Mom is home now and he is going to bed because he will be up by 6AM because he takes after his Gram regarding being awakened by the first light of day. Unfortunately, she is still having some very long work days until this house rehab is completely finished and one of the goslings is legally in and on contract to buy it. Hopefully by the end of the month, please Lord!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


The first light of day is not very early here anymore, about 8am,& dark again by 530. I can't believe how the days are getting so short already. We are going t get a real taste of winter the next few nights, by Monday lows of 
-19C/-2F so not likely or snow will disappear before spring now.

I'm glad I didn't offend you with my "man cold" comment.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Coconut oil would be healthier. I wasn't thrilled with the parafin, but I don't make them, and the kids only got them once a year when someone else in the family made them, until they were old enough (LOL Adults) to make them for themeselves. How much coconut oil do you think we/I should substitute?


Oooooh, I don't know about using coconut oil. If I remember correctly, the parrafin is melted with the chocolate chips so when it cools it gives the candy a harder shell that won't get melty too quickly. Coconut oil melts at a much lower temperature so probably wouldn't work so well...just me thinking out loud here. There are lots of Buckeye recipes on the net that don't add anything to the chocolate. Of course, it is always your choice on what you want to do...just thought I'd add my two cents. I'm sure they will be delicious no matter what you decide to do


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Oooooh, I don't know about using coconut oil. If I remember correctly, the parrafin is melted with the chocolate chips so when it cools it gives the candy a harder shell that won't get melty too quickly. Coconut oil melts at a much lower temperature so probably wouldn't work so well...just me thinking out loud here. There are lots of Buckeye recipes on the net that don't add anything to the chocolate. Of course, it is always your choice on what you want to do...just thought I'd add my two cents. I'm sure they will be delicious no matter what you decide to do


Yes, it's to harden it more--that's why I use the almond bark melts instead, as they are harder than chocolate when cool (may have the stuff already mixed in, don't know--will have to look).

It's about bedtime for me...hooray for Friday tomorrow!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Borax also gets rid of fleas and roaches. Somehow a couple of years ago, our cats got fleas...they NEVER go outside. I think someone's dog had them and they came in from the hall. About the same time someone new moved into the building and brought roaches...I'd lived here 7years and never had them. Flea medicine on the backs of our cats' necks and sprinkling borax on the carpets and leaving it for a while before vacuuming got rid of the fleas. And sprinkling borax in the cracks between cabinets and appliances got rid of the roaches. Of course, we had to keep the cats confined until we vacuumed it up. But it really works.
> Junek


I'm definitely going to try the Borax for roaches. I just cannot get rid of them. They come in spurts. Some days I will find a few and then go several days without seeing any. I'll have to figure out a way that my dogs won't get into! Any ideas?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I am definitely a last minute packer. It's 11:30 and I'm just now getting started. I guess I'll be up late!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

David has been looking at a website which gives unusual facts about the human body. Appatently we have as many bacteria in our mouth as the entire population of the US and Canada combined.
And over 10% of our dry body weight is comprised of bacteria. 
Many of these bacteria are essential to the health of our body and most don't cause any problems. Occasionally we get ones that are bad for us or one that is fine in one place gets into the wrong place and causes problems.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello my friends. It's been ages since I've been on to comment. Life is crazy busy (of our own doing - nothing wrong) so I've been keeping quiet even though I check KP daily and skim read the Tea Party to keep up with the news. Thank goodness for Darowil's weekly summaries because that fills in a lot of the gaps for me. Rest assured I am thinking of you all and sending healing hugs to all who need them. Good wishes to those currently travelling and planning to travel - have fun and stay safe. I won't be on to comment for the next TP as we have another weekend away. We are getting a house ready for tenants to move in, so lots of cleaning and gardening. It's a 3 hour drive from Sydney so has been taking a fair bit of our time. Hopefully this coming weekend will see the jobs finished as I am so tired of working on 2 houses. I shouldn't be whining when there are so many in the world with real cause to complain, but I hope you understand.
> Life just gets busier in the lead up to Christmas, but we are looking forward to a long weekend away with our DD on Hamilton Island in a couple of weeks. It was meant to be an early Christmas celebration with DD and her BF of 3 years, but turns out it will only be with DD. They split up 2 weeks ago and are both planning to stay on the island (which could be awkward but she says it is OK) It's sad but probably for the best, but it hurts when your kids are sad, doesn't it?
> We are also getting ready to farewell our son who has a job in Whistler in Canada. Very exciting for him. He leaves in a week and we will be empty nesters!!! Dare I move my craft stuff into his room? I really should because if he does come back to Australia, he should not be coming back home to live. He is 25 - time to make a life for himself away from home I think!
> I'll check in when I can to see how you are all doing. Hope you understand why I am not commenting. Take care everyone and happy knitting!
> ((((((((((Hugs to everyone))))))))) from Denise


It's lovely hearing from you but It can be very time consuming so pop in when you can. Have you talked to DS about his room?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh my goodness... It is Friday and I am only up to page 25 :shock: 

I will try to catch up backwards and forewards (again)

Well it was 34c here today, quite a shock. I heard on the news that Adelaide was in the high 30s.... Darrowil??
And we are only supposed to get down to 19c tonight. Ugh. 

I had Serena today while DD went to the beach. Lucky thing. I have told her that I ALSO like the beach so she will have to stay home some hot days and I will go. 
:roll: 

I have been meaning to post a couple of photos for a few weeks now, I will hunt them down now (I hope)

So now I cant find the ones I want.. LOL. It was one of my garden in flower. Anyway this one is one that my friend has been putting together for DD for Christmas for me....


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Serena is so beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Bonnie...I will vote the same as Gwen...The snow is beautiful but you can keep it up there for now. Maybe send a little for Christmas. I have always wondered what Christmas carols are enjoyed in the southern hemisphere as I cannot imagine anyone singing "I am dreaming of a white Christmas" while having the summer season for Christmas.
> 
> Well in my house we do play and I love all the traditional Christmas carols. I have the cd album of white christmas and also the movie. It is funny that even though it is hot here at Christmas and we dont have snow at any time of year.... everyone still loves to see the tradional movies, cards and the carols etc. I guess it is what we were brought up with.  I would love it if my garden was covered in snow for Christmas but i dont want the cold.. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I fully agree with Bonnie, *Betty* you are not any the less for having vented- you expect so much of yourself! The occasional venting just makes you more like the rest of us.


I will second this. Take care Betty... hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 41... I need to go to bed, my eyes dont want to work. :shock:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my goodness... It is Friday and I am only up to page 25 :shock:
> 
> I will try to catch up backwards and forewards (again)
> 
> ...


How cute is that?

Yes we had 37. Was watching the cricket and they kept commenting on the heat in Melbourne. Down to 17 tonight and only 24 tomorrow.
two days ago we got thrashed by South Africa, tonight we made their vicotry the other night look close! So the series decider Sunday will be interesting indeed as we have both been dominant in one game each.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Bonnie...I will vote the same as Gwen...The snow is beautiful but you can keep it up there for now. Maybe send a little for Christmas. I have always wondered what Christmas carols are enjoyed in the southern hemisphere as I cannot imagine anyone singing "I am dreaming of a white Christmas" while having the summer season for Christmas.
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm definitely going to try the Borax for roaches. I just cannot get rid of them. They come in spurts. Some days I will find a few and then go several days without seeing any. I'll have to figure out a way that my dogs won't get into! Any ideas?


I only put the borax in the spaces between the appliances and cabinets..in my apartment, it's a very tiny crack that the cats can't get to. I also put it at the very back of the counters next to the wall so there's no chance of it getting on food. You don't need a huge amount...just a sprinkling. I left it down for a few weeks and cleaned up all that was on the counter. It didn't take long to get rid of them. I also sprinkled some in the closet where the air conditioning and heater are since the cats can't get in there. Thank goodness, it worked.
I think the hot, humid weather really attracts bugs..I saw roaches so big in FL they were the stuff of nightmares!!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Oooooh, I don't know about using coconut oil. If I remember correctly, the parrafin is melted with the chocolate chips so when it cools it gives the candy a harder shell that won't get melty too quickly. Coconut oil melts at a much lower temperature so probably wouldn't work so well...just me thinking out loud here. There are lots of Buckeye recipes on the net that don't add anything to the chocolate. Of course, it is always your choice on what you want to do...just thought I'd add my two cents. I'm sure they will be delicious no matter what you decide to do


I am fairly new to coconut oil so good to know


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jknappva said:


> I only put the borax in the spaces between the appliances and cabinets..in my apartment, it's a very tiny crack that the cats can't get to. I also put it at the very back of the counters next to the wall so there's no chance of it getting on food. You don't need a huge amount...just a sprinkling. I left it down for a few weeks and cleaned up all that was on the counter. It didn't take long to get rid of them. I also sprinkled some in the closet where the air conditioning and heater are since the cats can't get in there. Thank goodness, it worked.
> I think the hot, humid weather really attracts bugs..I saw roaches so big in FL they were the stuff of nightmares!!
> Junek


Ugh!!!!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Great photos. Did you notice what the blue plaque was about?


Thank you! On one of my cameras I have a close up of the plaque. I will try to post it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie thanks for this site. I checked it out last night and think I may have found some I like. Have bookmarked it so when I can order some will be able to find it easily.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Doesn't it feel good to have them done? I'm so glad I have all thst extra cleaning done & am also taking it easy today. GD is coming soon for most of the day while her parents go " chickin huntin" her words. :lol:
> 
> You were saying you possibly wanted new hardware for your cabinets. I refinished a dresser thst was my grandmothers & got hardware that fits the time period from Lee Valley & I think they were about $2 each so Nottingham too outrageous. They mail order too & if you don't like it they pay return shipping, at least they do in Canada. Might be worth a look. I love there store. You may think I'm crazy but Imhave probably bought about a dozen oil lanterns for wedding shower gifts from there. No one ever gets 2& they are great when the power goes out & for camping.
> http://www.leevalley.com/US/hardware/page.aspx?cat=3&p=70806


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope the borax works for you Pammie. We have issues with roaches here; borax didn't phase them at all. Like you, it they come in spurts. I have to spray an insecticide almost daily for about 2 weeks along with sticky paper roach traps then it will be okay for a few month. I absolutely can not stand them and find it embarrassing though I know with the trees and moisture along with it being such an old cracked-filled home it just is something I have to deal with. YUCK!!!


pammie1234 said:


> I'm definitely going to try the Borax for roaches. I just cannot get rid of them. They come in spurts. Some days I will find a few and then go several days without seeing any. I'll have to figure out a way that my dogs won't get into! Any ideas?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sugar, Serena is precious.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I only put the borax in the spaces between the appliances and cabinets..in my apartment, it's a very tiny crack that the cats can't get to. I also put it at the very back of the counters next to the wall so there's no chance of it getting on food. You don't need a huge amount...just a sprinkling. I left it down for a few weeks and cleaned up all that was on the counter. It didn't take long to get rid of them. I also sprinkled some in the closet where the air conditioning and heater are since the cats can't get in there. Thank goodness, it worked.
> I think the hot, humid weather really attracts bugs..I saw roaches so big in FL they were the stuff of nightmares!!
> Junek


One of the joys of living in the cold north is that at least I don't have to worry about lots of the bugs & snakes the rest of you have. Thank goodness


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> One of the joys of living in the cold north is that at least I don't have to worry about lots of the bugs & snakes the rest of you have. Thank goodness


We don't have snakes, Bonnie- but we do get bugs including cockroaches- fortunately I see few of those!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hope the borax works for you Pammie. We have issues with roaches here; borax didn't phase them at all. Like you, it they come in spurts. I have to spray an insecticide almost daily for about 2 weeks along with sticky paper roach traps then it will be okay for a few month. I absolutely can not stand them and find it embarrassing though I know with the trees and moisture along with it being such an old cracked-filled home it just is something I have to deal with. YUCK!!!


When my parents were first married they lived in Florida, moving there from the mid-Atlantic. My mother was a meticulous housekeeper (can't say I live up to her standards but I do my best) and would get so frustrated with the bugs. It just comes with the climate, I think, and the only thing she could do was to just keep after them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello my friends. It's been ages since I've been on to comment. Life is crazy busy (of our own doing - nothing wrong) so I've been keeping quiet even though I check KP daily and skim read the Tea Party to keep up with the news. Thank goodness for Darowil's weekly summaries because that fills in a lot of the gaps for me. Rest assured I am thinking of you all and sending healing hugs to all who need them. Good wishes to those currently travelling and planning to travel - have fun and stay safe. I won't be on to comment for the next TP as we have another weekend away. We are getting a house ready for tenants to move in, so lots of cleaning and gardening. It's a 3 hour drive from Sydney so has been taking a fair bit of our time. Hopefully this coming weekend will see the jobs finished as I am so tired of working on 2 houses. I shouldn't be whining when there are so many in the world with real cause to complain, but I hope you understand.
> Life just gets busier in the lead up to Christmas, but we are looking forward to a long weekend away with our DD on Hamilton Island in a couple of weeks. It was meant to be an early Christmas celebration with DD and her BF of 3 years, but turns out it will only be with DD. They split up 2 weeks ago and are both planning to stay on the island (which could be awkward but she says it is OK) It's sad but probably for the best, but it hurts when your kids are sad, doesn't it?
> We are also getting ready to farewell our son who has a job in Whistler in Canada. Very exciting for him. He leaves in a week and we will be empty nesters!!! Dare I move my craft stuff into his room? I really should because if he does come back to Australia, he should not be coming back home to live. He is 25 - time to make a life for himself away from home I think!
> I'll check in when I can to see how you are all doing. Hope you understand why I am not commenting. Take care everyone and happy knitting!
> ((((((((((Hugs to everyone))))))))) from Denise


You've been very busy, I would be glad to have the work on the 2nd house finished too. Wonderful news on your sons job in Canada. I say move your craft stuff. 
HUGS back!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> David has been looking at a website which gives unusual facts about the human body. Appatently we have as many bacteria in our mouth as the entire population of the US and Canada combined.
> And over 10% of our dry body weight is comprised of bacteria.
> Many of these bacteria are essential to the health of our body and most don't cause any problems. Occasionally we get ones that are bad for us or one that is fine in one place gets into the wrong place and causes problems.


I know that they say now, not to use antibacterial soap more than once or so a day as it kills the good bacterias we need as well as the bad, and causes more problems then good because of it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my goodness... It is Friday and I am only up to page 25 :shock:
> 
> I will try to catch up backwards and forewards (again)
> 
> ...


That is adorable.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> When my parents were first married they lived in Florida, moving there from the mid-Atlantic. My mother was a meticulous housekeeper (can't say I live up to her standards but I do my best) and would get so frustrated with the bugs. It just comes with the climate, I think, and the only thing she could do was to just keep after them.


Texas too, I haven't had nearly the bugs here that we had there, but we had a much wider variety of bugs too, stick bugs, june bugs, fire ants...
Nothing worse than knowing that your house is clean and still having buggies show up, so frustrating.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a few comments:
> 
> Betty, totally understand your feelings and please don't feel bad about expressing them freely here.
> 
> ...


I love the smarties too, I grew up eating this kind don't really care for the other ones. We called them rockets when I was a kid not sure why.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope your son got a really good paying job, I have heard it is a ridiculously expensive place to live. We were through there once on our Harley trip & hotel prices were crazy too.


nicho said:


> Hello my friends. It's been ages since I've been on to comment. Life is crazy busy (of our own doing - nothing wrong) so I've been keeping quiet even though I check KP daily and skim read the Tea Party to keep up with the news. Thank goodness for Darowil's weekly summaries because that fills in a lot of the gaps for me. Rest assured I am thinking of you all and sending healing hugs to all who need them. Good wishes to those currently travelling and planning to travel - have fun and stay safe. I won't be on to comment for the next TP as we have another weekend away. We are getting a house ready for tenants to move in, so lots of cleaning and gardening. It's a 3 hour drive from Sydney so has been taking a fair bit of our time. Hopefully this coming weekend will see the jobs finished as I am so tired of working on 2 houses. I shouldn't be whining when there are so many in the world with real cause to complain, but I hope you understand.
> Life just gets busier in the lead up to Christmas, but we are looking forward to a long weekend away with our DD on Hamilton Island in a couple of weeks. It was meant to be an early Christmas celebration with DD and her BF of 3 years, but turns out it will only be with DD. They split up 2 weeks ago and are both planning to stay on the island (which could be awkward but she says it is OK) It's sad but probably for the best, but it hurts when your kids are sad, doesn't it?
> We are also getting ready to farewell our son who has a job in Whistler in Canada. Very exciting for him. He leaves in a week and we will be empty nesters!!! Dare I move my craft stuff into his room? I really should because if he does come back to Australia, he should not be coming back home to live. He is 25 - time to make a life for himself away from home I think!
> I'll check in when I can to see how you are all doing. Hope you understand why I am not commenting. Take care everyone and happy knitting!
> ((((((((((Hugs to everyone))))))))) from Denise


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, it's to harden it more--that's why I use the almond bark melts instead, as they are harder than chocolate when cool (may have the stuff already mixed in, don't know--will have to look).
> 
> It's about bedtime for me...hooray for Friday tomorrow!


I usually buy white chocolate bunnies when they are on sale at Easter for$1 or$2, throw them in the freezer & melt them to make almond bark for Christmas.
I think the paraffin makes the chocolate harend so it doesn't melt as soon as you touch it. I use parafin when I make Turtles every Christmas.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

What a cute card. You can get sch cute things now.


sugarsugar said:


> Oh my goodness... It is Friday and I am only up to page 25 :shock:
> 
> I will try to catch up backwards and forewards (again)
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm definitely going to try the Borax for roaches. I just cannot get rid of them. They come in spurts. Some days I will find a few and then go several days without seeing any. I'll have to figure out a way that my dogs won't get into! Any ideas?


I'll second the cracks & crannies (and under the sink). When I first moved to South Texas, I remember seeing a large roach in the house when one of our friends was over--I was mortified! Later he took me aside and said, "Don't even worry about it. They're here, and everybody has to deal with them." I never got used to it, though! We do have some of those same kind here now and again; the borax does seem to keep most of them out, and of course the cats do their part. Ha ha.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Nicho, I went online to look at where your son will be working in Canada and was wondering what sort of work he will be doing? Did the photo tour and a wonderful mountainous area with lots of skiing. Congratulations to him. Who knows, perhaps you will be visiting on this side again.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna, I'm with you and others on the bugs. Yuck. When we were in Hawaii when DH was teaching there for 2 wks., we actually named them they were so big. They had the smaller ones too, so every size possible, but it was hard to walk into the apartment coming home at night there would be so may out.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Was just reading where cockroaches were not native to America but introduced from Africa. They flourished even though this is not their original climate as they seek out warm places, such as our homes. It says even Greenland has been infected, so the have survived that far north. Oh my goodness, my skin feels crawly just thinking about this.

Changing the subject, it snowed this morning. I called it Snain and it was mixed in with rain and none of it lasted to stay on the ground. Sounds like summer weather and really HOT summer weather has arrived in Australia and the cold winter weather is coming here. Strangely, it has been colder in the south than here. Last years have seen the winter storms coming from the NW, going south to SE and then coming north to us. Strange to have it snowing down south almost a week before up here.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, I saw where your visitor posted a photo and spoke about her visit with you. If she is anything like her photo, she must be a lovely person. Looks like you really had a special and lovely time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

All 3 of the DGC are in Peter Pan tonight and tomorrow. GS#1 is Peter Pan and GS#2 is Wendy's brother and not sure what DGD is. Going to try and get a nap as I was awake for about 3 1/2 hrs. last night.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, I saw where your visitor posted a photo and spoke about her visit with you. If she is anything like her photo, she must be a lovely person. Looks like you really had a special and lovely time.


I am not that good when meeting new people- but Pamela was very enthusiastic, and has gone on down to the Glow-worm Caves at Waitomo and the beach at Raglan, out from Hamilton- they have relatives here so this is not their first visit. My other visitor is on her way back up from the South Island and will get here late on Tuesday.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have been meaning to post a couple of photos for a few weeks now, I will hunt them down now (I hope)
> 
> What a great card. Those receiving it will love it!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We have issues with roaches here
> 
> We had big ones in Alabama too when I lived there for a year. They were so big that my cat was actually afraid of them! Yuck!!! I lived in an apartment building there; exterminators came monthly to spray around the base of the building.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have been meaning to post a couple of photos for a few weeks now


What a beautiful little baby she is!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We are getting a cold front coming in...I don't want it! I'm already tired of being cold and it's not even winter yet. :roll:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello! I have to share what I got to see/hold on Wednesday. I went to my local yarn shop (for open stitching) and we had a visit from a local lady who raises Angora rabbits for the fiber. Little did I know, she lives one block away from me! It was such fun to ask her questions and to hold the precious babies. The mama bunny thinks she is a dog and hops around while wearing a small dog harness and leash  The babies are two weeks old and are tiny...sorry I didn't capture that well in the photo. If you cup your hand, the baby would fit perfectly into the cup  My favorite was the one facing the camera (on top of all the others). She was so incredibly soft and wasn't as wiggly as the others. "Holly" said you can train the rabbits to use the litter box and she harvests the fiber every 3 months. So very interesting. I don't think I will have a bunny anytime soon but it was very interesting to learn all she had to tell


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I missed that post so will have to go look for it.



Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, I saw where your visitor posted a photo and spoke about her visit with you. If she is anything like her photo, she must be a lovely person. Looks like you really had a special and lovely time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So darling....we saw angora rabbits at the alpaca farm in Ohio, but they were kept in the cages and didn't seem to be as cute as these!! What a great opportunity to hold one.



gottastch said:


> Hello! I have to share what I got to see/hold on Wednesday. I went to my local yarn shop (for open stitching) and we had a visit from a local lady who raises Angora rabbits for the fiber. Little did I know, she lives one block away from me! It was such fun to ask her questions and to hold the precious babies. The mama bunny thinks she is a dog and hops around while wearing a small dog harness and leash  The babies are two weeks old and are tiny...sorry I didn't capture that well in the photo. If you cup your hand, the baby would fit perfectly into the cup  My favorite was the one facing the camera (on top of all the others). She was so incredibly soft and wasn't as wiggly as the others. "Holly" said you can train the rabbits to use the litter box and she harvests the fiber every 3 months. So very interesting. I don't think I will have a bunny anytime soon but it was very interesting to learn all she had to tell


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello! I have to share what I got to see/hold on Wednesday. I went to my local yarn shop (for open stitching) and we had a visit from a local lady who raises Angora rabbits for the fiber. Little did I know, she lives one block away from me! It was such fun to ask her questions and to hold the precious babies. The mama bunny thinks she is a dog and hops around while wearing a small dog harness and leash  The babies are two weeks old and are tiny...sorry I didn't capture that well in the photo. If you cup your hand, the baby would fit perfectly into the cup  My favorite was the one facing the camera (on top of all the others). She was so incredibly soft and wasn't as wiggly as the others. "Holly" said you can train the rabbits to use the litter box and she harvests the fiber every 3 months. So very interesting. I don't think I will have a bunny anytime soon but it was very interesting to learn all she had to tell


They are quite intelligent pets- DGD has two bunnies who have the run of the garden- their other animal is a cat- I had a cat once who loved to curl up in the Guinea Pig cage, but never hurt the Guinea Pigs- even when they were babies. Does your neighbour spin the angora (fluff) ?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I missed that post so will have to go look for it.


It is on offline events, Rookie- in the most recent digest.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are quite intelligent pets- DGD has two bunnies who have the run of the garden- their other animal is a cat- I had a cat once who loved to curl up in the Guinea Pig cage, but never hurt the Guinea Pigs- even when they were babies. Does your neighbour spin the angora (fluff) ?


Yes, she spins it and also sells the fiber for others to spin. I've got some scratchy wool that I wonder if it would work to put it together with some of the Angora and spin it up? I sent her an e-mail to ask if that was okay or if there was a better use for it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Yes, she spins it and also sells the fiber for others to spin. I've got some scratchy wool that I wonder if it would work to put it together with some of the Angora and spin it up? I sent her an e-mail to ask if that was okay or if there was a better use for it.


My guess is that it would be a pity to lose the softness of the Angora- the scratchy fibre will remain scratchy.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello! I have to share what I got to see/hold on Wednesday. I went to my local yarn shop (for open stitching) and we had a visit from a local lady who raises Angora rabbits for the fiber. Little did I know, she lives one block away from me! It was such fun to ask her questions and to hold the precious babies. The mama bunny thinks she is a dog and hops around while wearing a small dog harness and leash  The babies are two weeks old and are tiny...sorry I didn't capture that well in the photo. If you cup your hand, the baby would fit perfectly into the cup  My favorite was the one facing the camera (on top of all the others). She was so incredibly soft and wasn't as wiggly as the others. "Holly" said you can train the rabbits to use the litter box and she harvests the fiber every 3 months. So very interesting. I don't think I will have a bunny anytime soon but it was very interesting to learn all she had to tell


So cute and snuggly!!
Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

It is cold and wet here again today. Went into town yesterday with Val for coffee and a bit of shopping. We both enjoyed it. Today she kindly accompanied me to the hospital outpatient dept. fortunately the lump in my throat is just how my throat is and is nothing to worry about, so I am relieved. We had a lovely coffee in the restaurant there, it seems it is run partly by Costa, well the coffee bar part is, and is a vast improvement On the other cafe they have there. We walked what seemed like miles to get to the right dept as the taxi dropped us off at the wrong entrance, so we felt we deserved it. 
Congratulations to the grandparents to be. Hope all stay as well as possible. Take care all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh they are so precious. They look soft and cuddly.


gottastch said:


> Hello! I have to share what I got to see/hold on Wednesday. I went to my local yarn shop (for open stitching) and we had a visit from a local lady who raises Angora rabbits for the fiber. Little did I know, she lives one block away from me! It was such fun to ask her questions and to hold the precious babies. The mama bunny thinks she is a dog and hops around while wearing a small dog harness and leash  The babies are two weeks old and are tiny...sorry I didn't capture that well in the photo. If you cup your hand, the baby would fit perfectly into the cup  My favorite was the one facing the camera (on top of all the others). She was so incredibly soft and wasn't as wiggly as the others. "Holly" said you can train the rabbits to use the litter box and she harvests the fiber every 3 months. So very interesting. I don't think I will have a bunny anytime soon but it was very interesting to learn all she had to tell


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing; perhaps the ones at the farm needed brushing. I know she said that was how they harvested the fur and the one I saw looked a bit ratty fur wise.


RookieRetiree said:


> So darling....we saw angora rabbits at the alpaca farm in Ohio, but they were kept in the cages and didn't seem to be as cute as these!! What a great opportunity to hold one.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here's the kitchen....It was hard to get a good angle since everything off the counter is stacked on the island...painted the countertop a bit ago...boy does it stink! Have the doors open to ventilate it is such a strong odor. Think I've found some knobs from Lee Valley that Bonnie posted about. Still have the pantry door to do and it will be the same color as the lower cabinets.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

They are so cute! My niches a regular rabbit that runs around the house, it's trained to us a litter area( a small mat not a litter box)


gottastch said:


> Hello! I have to share what I got to see/hold on Wednesday. I went to my local yarn shop (for open stitching) and we had a visit from a local lady who raises Angora rabbits for the fiber. Little did I know, she lives one block away from me! It was such fun to ask her questions and to hold the precious babies. The mama bunny thinks she is a dog and hops around while wearing a small dog harness and leash  The babies are two weeks old and are tiny...sorry I didn't capture that well in the photo. If you cup your hand, the baby would fit perfectly into the cup  My favorite was the one facing the camera (on top of all the others). She was so incredibly soft and wasn't as wiggly as the others. "Holly" said you can train the rabbits to use the litter box and she harvests the fiber every 3 months. So very interesting. I don't think I will have a bunny anytime soon but it was very interesting to learn all she had to tell


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the kitchen....It was hard to get a good angle since everything off the counter is stacked on the island...painted the countertop a bit ago...boy does it stink! Have the doors open to ventilate it is such a strong odor. Think I've found some knobs from Lee Valley that Bonnie posted about. Still have the pantry door to do and it will be the same color as the lower cabinets.


It's looking great. That counter paint sure is potent, luck it's warm enou to have the doors open. Do you have a chimney going up the corner? I'm glad you found the link to Lee Valley useful, I think they even have free shipping right now so that's an added bonus.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the kitchen....It was hard to get a good angle since everything off the counter is stacked on the island...painted the countertop a bit ago...boy does it stink! Have the doors open to ventilate it is such a strong odor. Think I've found some knobs from Lee Valley that Bonnie posted about. Still have the pantry door to do and it will be the same color as the lower cabinets.


That is looking really good, Gwen! The stink of the paint is a tough one!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not that good when meeting new people- but Pamela was very enthusiastic, .


You must have made a good impression as she was very complimentary.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

gottastch said:


> What a beautiful little baby she is!!!!


Have to agree with gottastch, baby is just darling and the card was perfect.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the kitchen....It was hard to get a good angle since everything off the counter is stacked on the island...painted the countertop a bit ago...boy does it stink! Have the doors open to ventilate it is such a strong odor. Think I've found some knobs from Lee Valley that Bonnie posted about. Still have the pantry door to do and it will be the same color as the lower cabinets.


Love love love your cabinets!!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We are getting a cold front coming in...I don't want it! I'm already tired of being cold and it's not even winter yet. :roll:


It is a bit chilly here in London but not too bad. When we were in Whitby and Scarbourough it got quite chilly. Yesterday in York the wind was very cold, but had a blast just the same.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I hope everyone is doing well and having a good day. I will see you next week!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

There used to be a chimney in the corner AND one on the wall opposite the sink but both are closed up now. The house used to have 6 fireplaces. Only the one in the living room is open now with a wood burning stove inserted. Just closed the doors and built a fire in fact. 


Bonnie7591 said:


> It's looking great. That counter paint sure is potent, luck it's warm enou to have the doors open. Do you have a chimney going up the corner? I'm glad you found the link to Lee Valley useful, I think they even have free shipping right now so that's an added bonus.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have fun on your cruise to Mexico Pammie!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I hope everyone is doing well and having a good day. I will see you next week!


Enjoy your cruise


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Friday already! I haven't been on at all today, as the first thing that happened this morning was, both lenses fell out of my glasses. These were the same ones that I had problems with on Tuesday, which my husband managed to fix for me. This time, one of the screws seemed to be missing - in fact it had broken in two. These were a pair of glasses that I paid a lot of money for three years ago, and into which I had new lenses fitted in February. Since having the new lenses,I have had constant problems: the frames, which were fine before, have been very uncomfortable, so I have been back to the optician at least 3 times for adjustment and the lenses have fallen out on a fairly regular basis. I was really at my wit's end - I do need glasses to do everything, but I could not afford new ones so soon after paying for new lenses (which I had never been convinced that I needed). The optician agreed to make new lenses and fit them into new - but much cheaper - frames. This offer I accepted - what else could I do? But this left me pretty helpless until the new ones could be made, up to 2 weeks. I have spare distance/ driving glasses, but rely wholly on my varifocals for reading, knitting etc. Fortunately, the optician recognised the impossibly of this situation and agreed to superglue the lenses into the frames as a temporary measure. So, right now, I am wearing my old, expensive, superglued pair! But at least I can see again.

I am sure lots of you have much more distressing problems than this. I will try to catch up now with exactly what has been happening to everyone else. Meanwhile, whether you are experiencing good times or bad, I send you my very best wishes.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

A good way to get rid of paint smells is to put lemon slices in a bowl and leave in the room.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> A good way to get rid of paint smells is to put lemon slices in a bowl and leave in the room.


My friend says if you stir in about a teaspoon of vanilla into your paint it works too. I will have to remember the lemon slices.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> It is a bit chilly here in London but not too bad. When we were in Whitby and Scarbourough it got quite chilly. Yesterday in York the wind was very cold, but had a blast just the same.


Whitby and Scarborough can both be pretty chilly - if the wind is coming off the North Sea, it can be, quite literally, Arctic. I had never visited Scarborough until June this year, but I was quite taken by the place. Some fairly cheesey seaside stuff, but the castle and the harbour more than made up for it. Whitby, on the other hand, held lots of good memories for me, but our last visit was rather a let down. London is usually pretty mild by comparison with the rest of the country, although I think you do not particularly mind the cooler temperatures - or at least are used to them. Enjoy your visit, whatever the weather. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks.....have a lemon in the fridge so will do this.Below are three pictures of knobs I'm thinking of. From the Terra Cotta ones looking at the terra cotta & white starburst ones; then there are the plain white; and then of the marble the brownish/terra cotta-isn colored ones. What do you guys think?


martina said:


> A good way to get rid of paint smells is to put lemon slices in a bowl and leave in the room.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the kitchen....It was hard to get a good angle since everything off the counter is stacked on the island...painted the countertop a bit ago...boy does it stink! Have the doors open to ventilate it is such a strong odor. Think I've found some knobs from Lee Valley that Bonnie posted about. Still have the pantry door to do and it will be the same color as the lower cabinets.


That is looking really good, Gwenie! What were the surfaces that you painted? Wood, or melamine etc? I do sympathise with you on the paint smell - I have been known to leave home for a few days when painting is going on, just to escape it. That wasn't a luxury available to you, since you were doing the painting. Good work, anyway. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I know exactly how frustrating it is to be without glasses. I might just as well go back to bed, because I couldn't see to do anything. I also know how expensive glasses are. Glad you have this temporary fix. I'm wondering if the less expensive frames were never quite the right fit for your lenses? Hope it all gets sorted out for you.
> 
> I'm working today (usually just work Tues., Wed., and Thurs. afternoons,) so the boss can go deer hunting. It's pretty quiet. This weekend Jack's son and family are coming from WI. DSI is going to start cataloging Jack's model train collection to prepare to sell them. I'm glad for the help. Looking forward to next week when we celebrate Thanksgiving early up at DD and SIL's lake place before they close it up for the winter. Taking warm clothes!!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks.....have a lemon in the fridge so will do this.Below are three pictures of knobs I'm thinking of. From the Terra Cotta ones looking at the terra cotta & white starburst ones; then there are the plain white; and then of the marble the brownish/terra cotta-isn colored ones. What do you guys think?


Oh wow, Gwen! I think I like most of them. What a great sample to choose from. I think I like the Terra Cotta "h" best. Your kitchen looks terrific.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm partial to the marble, Gwen, and I love the colors you chose!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I like the plain white ones best, but they are all nice.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Whitby and Scarborough can both be pretty chilly - if the wind is coming off the North Sea, it can be, quite literally, Arctic. I had never visited Scarborough until June this year, but I was quite taken by the place. Some fairly cheesey seaside stuff, but the castle and the harbour more than made up for it. Whitby, on the other hand, held lots of good memories for me, but our last visit was rather a let down. London is usually pretty mild by comparison with the rest of the country, although I think you do not particularly mind the cooler temperatures - or at least are used to them. Enjoy your visit, whatever the weather. :thumbup:


Oh yes they were chilly even for me. Amy was dressed for it but, my friend and I :roll: Yes the castle and harbour were spectacular. I did get a bit of wind burn, so worth it. Used to London weather it isn't too bad. Must say I really enjoyed last week very much, will definitely be going back again. I have been told to pick a warmer time of year though. :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The cabinets are wood, the countertop melamine and had to use the special countertop paint that is oil based. Used latex on the cabinets. Latex paint doesn't bother me but this countertop is oil based and stinks. It has subsided a good bit now since I had the doors open and fan above stove running.


Kathleendoris said:


> That is looking really good, Gwenie! What were the surfaces that you painted? Wood, or melamine etc? I do sympathise with you on the paint smell - I have been known to leave home for a few days when painting is going on, just to escape it. That wasn't a luxury available to you, since you were doing the painting. Good work, anyway. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

gottastch said:


> Hello! I have to share what I got to see/hold on Wednesday.


We had a rabbit in the house for several months-- was smallest and being picked on, etc. He used the litter box, ate dog/cat food, played nice. Occasionally if he got really excited he would drop a couple dry pellets (poop) but never a problem. Our dogs/cats learned very quickly that he was family. Honey-bunny eventually went back to the other rabbits. I'd say you really enjoyed those babies!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwennie, kitchen looks great. Love all the knobs, but first ones look more you to me.
Pam ie, have a great cruise. Love the bunnies.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the kitchen....It was hard to get a good angle since everything off the counter is stacked on the island...painted the countertop a bit ago


Very nice. Like your colors.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

machriste said:


> Kathleendoris said:
> 
> 
> > I know exactly how frustrating it is to be without glasses. I might just as well go back to bed, because I couldn't see to do anything. I also know how expensive glasses are. Glad you have this temporary fix. I'm wondering if the less expensive frames were never quite the right fit for your lenses? Hope it all gets sorted out for you.
> ...


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm partial to the marble, Gwen, and I love the colors you chose!


Oh, me, too-- marble ones.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> The cabinets are wood, the countertop melamine and had to use the special countertop paint that is oil based. Used latex on the cabinets. Latex paint doesn't bother me but this countertop is oil based and stinks. It has subsided a good bit now since I had the doors open and fan above stove running.


Thanks! I am seriously thinking about doing something of the sort in our kitchen, which is still in good condition, but looking very shabby on the surface. The doors are wood, but some parts of the cabinets are melamine. The counter tops are Formica, which I am not sure could be successfully painted. If not, they could probably be replaced relatively cheaply. You have certainly given me plenty of ideas.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ah......you know me.....I went with the sunburst terra cotta & white ones (first picture) AND actually found them at a cheaper prices online at Wayfair which is located in MA so ordered them there. I also really liked the marble but was concerned that if not an exact match that the "salsa" paint which is like a dark terra cotta color might not blend well with the marble ones and then there was the cost factor and the marble were a little more. The white also ran a strong second but wanted to have a little more pulling in the colors in the kitchen and nt so much door blocking.....whatever....they've been ordered and if I don't like them I can return them for a refund.


sassafras123 said:


> Gwennie, kitchen looks great. Love all the knobs, but first ones look more you to me.
> Pam ie, have a great cruise. Love the bunnies.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well the cabinet tops may be formica....they were originally from Lowes but VERY worn. The paint was special for countertops and less expensive than having new tops installed.


Kathleendoris said:


> Thanks! I am seriously thinking about doing something of the sort in our kitchen, which is still in good condition, but looking very shabby on the surface. The doors are wood, but some parts of the cabinets are melamine. The counter tops are Formica, which I am not sure could be successfully painted. If not, they could probably be replaced relatively cheaply. You have certainly given me plenty of ideas.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello! I have to share what I got to see/hold on Wednesday. I went to my local yarn shop (for open stitching) and we had a visit from a local lady who raises Angora rabbits for the fiber. Little did I know, she lives one block away from me! It was such fun to ask her questions and to hold the precious babies. The mama bunny thinks she is a dog and hops around while wearing a small dog harness and leash  The babies are two weeks old and are tiny...sorry I didn't capture that well in the photo. If you cup your hand, the baby would fit perfectly into the cup  My favorite was the one facing the camera (on top of all the others). She was so incredibly soft and wasn't as wiggly as the others. "Holly" said you can train the rabbits to use the litter box and she harvests the fiber every 3 months. So very interesting. I don't think I will have a bunny anytime soon but it was very interesting to learn all she had to tell


They are beautiful!!!!! Rabbits make wonderful pets. They are very easily trained to the litter box. Put them down in the room you want the litter box in and let them pick the spot. Where ever they "go" first is where you place the box. They will usually go back to that spot each time, but if they "go" elsewhere, just scoop them up and put them in the box to finish. We have had 3. It took us less than a day to train them to the box. They are chewers though. Woodwork and wires! This was taken 2 years ago. The black and white one is Sidney-short for Obsidian and the other is Sonny. We lost Sidney 2 years ago Christmas, and Sonny just a few months ago. Sid was our rescue, and mother to DD's Melody. She was a mini rex mix. Sonny was a male mini rex. We also had harnesses and leashes for them. Of course, it was more like them walking us, than us walking them, but it was good for a giggle at a campground or at an engine show! A good conversation starter!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the kitchen....It was hard to get a good angle since everything off the counter is stacked on the island...painted the countertop a bit ago...boy does it stink! Have the doors open to ventilate it is such a strong odor. Think I've found some knobs from Lee Valley that Bonnie posted about. Still have the pantry door to do and it will be the same color as the lower cabinets.


I love the kitchen!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I hope everyone is doing well and having a good day. I will see you next week!


Have fun!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

/quote]

The frames that I had were the very expensive, 'designer' ones, YSL no less. They were very comfortable for the first 2 years, with the original lenses. It was only when the new lenses were put in in February that they became excruciatingly painful to wear: I think the new lenses were not fitted properly, and I suspect they knew that. The replacements I am getting will be the cheap frames, but so long as they are comfortable and sturdy, I really do not care.[/quote]

I wondered if the lenses were not properly fitted to the old frames, perhaps on purpose? That's a shame. I was always told that if the old frames were still available, they could get my new lenses to fit. If the old frames were not still available, they didn't like to have the lenses made to fit them, in case the frames broke. If I chose to have keep the old frames, I never had a problem. To bad you had to have problems with them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I know that they say now, not to use antibacterial soap more than once or so a day as it kills the good bacterias we need as well as the bad, and causes more problems then good because of it.


That makes sense. And dealing with bugs on a daily basis helps us to keep up a good immunity. One of the thoughts behind the increasing rate of allergies in recent decades is that we are expsosed to less and less bacteria type creatures so that our bodies immune system doesn't work as effectively becuase we are so protected from them. So getting the balance- you just need to look at the developing worlds rates of infections to realise that we must do something- is what is needed. Too much or too little exposure both cause big problems.
And of course the more antibacterials and antibiotics we use the more we encourage the development of resistant bacteria so that we actually make the problem worse in the long run. So by trying to avoid contact with bacteria that we can easilly fight we end up with bacteria that we find it much harder to fight oursleves and that don't respond well to most antibiotics.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks, I would have missed it; I very rarely go out to the general forum any more...way too much to wade through.



Lurker 2 said:


> It is on offline events, Rookie- in the most recent digest.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello! I have to share what I got to see/hold on Wednesday. I went to my local yarn shop (for open stitching) and we had a visit from a local lady who raises Angora rabbits for the fiber. Little did I know, she lives one block away from me! It was such fun to ask her questions and to hold the precious babies. The mama bunny thinks she is a dog and hops around while wearing a small dog harness and leash  The babies are two weeks old and are tiny...sorry I didn't capture that well in the photo. If you cup your hand, the baby would fit perfectly into the cup  My favorite was the one facing the camera (on top of all the others). She was so incredibly soft and wasn't as wiggly as the others. "Holly" said you can train the rabbits to use the litter box and she harvests the fiber every 3 months. So very interesting. I don't think I will have a bunny anytime soon but it was very interesting to learn all she had to tell


Rabbits are easy to train- other than loving electric cords they make great indoor pets. And if they are used to being handled they are very affectionate as well. Rabbits are what I would have if I was to have a pet of any type. 
Love angoras but don't think I would want the work involved withthem The ones with loads of fur need brushing every day. Mind you it would be relaxing sitting down just brushing the rabbit every day. And the rabbits love it if they have grown up being handled.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> It is cold and wet here again today. Went into town yesterday with Val for coffee and a bit of shopping. We both enjoyed it. Today she kindly accompanied me to the hospital outpatient dept. fortunately the lump in my throat is just how my throat is and is nothing to worry about, so I am relieved. We had a lovely coffee in the restaurant there, it seems it is run partly by Costa, well the coffee bar part is, and is a vast improvement On the other cafe they have there. We walked what seemed like miles to get to the right dept as the taxi dropped us off at the wrong entrance, so we felt we deserved it.
> Congratulations to the grandparents to be. Hope all stay as well as possible. Take care all.


Always good toknow that something troubling us is nothing to worry about!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the kitchen....It was hard to get a good angle since everything off the counter is stacked on the island...painted the countertop a bit ago...boy does it stink! Have the doors open to ventilate it is such a strong odor. Think I've found some knobs from Lee Valley that Bonnie posted about. Still have the pantry door to do and it will be the same color as the lower cabinets.


Your choice of colors are really pretty. And I love how large your kitchen. I really miss a decent size kitchen...mine is so small, if you're not careful, you'll turn around and be out of it!!
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the kitchen....It was hard to get a good angle since everything off the counter is stacked on the island...painted the countertop a bit ago...boy does it stink! Have the doors open to ventilate it is such a strong odor. Think I've found some knobs from Lee Valley that Bonnie posted about. Still have the pantry door to do and it will be the same color as the lower cabinets.


What a lovley colourful kitchen you have now. And waht a lot of work you have put into it.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I hope everyone is doing well and having a good day. I will see you next week!


Have a wonderful time!! Don't forget to take pictures!
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It is a bit chilly here in London but not too bad. When we were in Whitby and Scarbourough it got quite chilly. Yesterday in York the wind was very cold, but had a blast just the same.


Some beutiful spots up north aren't there? Did you see all the spots connected to Capatin Cook? I seem to remeber the girls and I did a walk which took in lots of these spots. And of course the Abby, couldn't miss that out.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Friday already! I haven't been on at all today, as the first thing that happened this morning was, both lenses fell out of my glasses. These were the same ones that I had problems with on Tuesday, which my husband managed to fix for me. This time, one of the screws seemed to be missing - in fact it had broken in two. These were a pair of glasses that I paid a lot of money for three years ago, and into which I had new lenses fitted in February. Since having the new lenses,I have had constant problems: the frames, which were fine before, have been very uncomfortable, so I have been back to the optician at least 3 times for adjustment and the lenses have fallen out on a fairly regular basis. I was really at my wit's end - I do need glasses to do everything, but I could not afford new ones so soon after paying for new lenses (which I had never been convinced that I needed). The optician agreed to make new lenses and fit them into new - but much cheaper - frames. This offer I accepted - what else could I do? But this left me pretty helpless until the new ones could be made, up to 2 weeks. I have spare distance/ driving glasses, but rely wholly on my varifocals for reading, knitting etc. Fortunately, the optician recognised the impossibly of this situation and agreed to superglue the lenses into the frames as a temporary measure. So, right now, I am wearing my old, expensive, superglued pair! But at least I can see again.
> 
> I am sure lots of you have much more distressing problems than this. I will try to catch up now with exactly what has been happening to everyone else. Meanwhile, whether you are experiencing good times or bad, I send you my very best wishes.


I've been in that situation and it was terrible. Plus I had 4 children under 12 yrs old. It was not a fun time. And I didn't have spare glasses so had to wait for the new ones. I was BLIND!!
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Friday already! I haven't been on at all today, as the first thing that happened this morning was, both lenses fell out of my glasses. These were the same ones that I had problems with on Tuesday, which my husband managed to fix for me. This time, one of the screws seemed to be missing - in fact it had broken in two. These were a pair of glasses that I paid a lot of money for three years ago, and into which I had new lenses fitted in February. Since having the new lenses,I have had constant problems: the frames, which were fine before, have been very uncomfortable, so I have been back to the optician at least 3 times for adjustment and the lenses have fallen out on a fairly regular basis. I was really at my wit's end - I do need glasses to do everything, but I could not afford new ones so soon after paying for new lenses (which I had never been convinced that I needed). The optician agreed to make new lenses and fit them into new - but much cheaper - frames. This offer I accepted - what else could I do? But this left me pretty helpless until the new ones could be made, up to 2 weeks. I have spare distance/ driving glasses, but rely wholly on my varifocals for reading, knitting etc. Fortunately, the optician recognised the impossibly of this situation and agreed to superglue the lenses into the frames as a temporary measure. So, right now, I am wearing my old, expensive, superglued pair! But at least I can see again.
> 
> I am sure lots of you have much more distressing problems than this. I will try to catch up now with exactly what has been happening to everyone else. Meanwhile, whether you are experiencing good times or bad, I send you my very best wishes.


Glad you have something to use in the meantime. Maryanne and I were talking yesterday about the diffiuclties of managing without them when you need them all th time. I suggested that she shoul dkeep a spare pair in one place so she knows where they are so she doesn't need to be able to see to find them. And then I said you do have a spare don't you?
When we lived in London she got new glasses a week later we went up tot he Lake District by train. On the wsy up she looked out the window and her glasses fell off. So she spent a week in beutiful scenic spot of England hardly able to see. She didn't (and still doesn't I think) pack spares, and by this stage she didn't help from Mum to pack!

I got glasses the other day. decided to pair a bit extra for a second pair as I figured sunglasses with distance and reading would be good for driving in NZ. (distance not needed but helpful at this stage). Picked them up Tuesday used them Wednesday only to find that they had put the lenses for computer use- not very helpful for driving! So back I went and aftetr two visits as the manager was away th efirst day I got slipons to goover the current glasses. They are putting the right lenses into the sunglasses and giving me some credit towards next years so I was happy. To me it is not the mistakes that mattter but how they deal with them as mistakes will happen (unless of course they oftenmake mistakes). But in my case they didn't have enough time to get them back for me by Monday so needed to come up with something else. (If I had waited till January I could have got the sunglasses free on my health insurance so didn't want to pay if I couldn't have them in NZ.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I've been in that situation and it was terrible. Plus I had 4 children under 12 yrs old. It was not a fun time. And I didn't have spare glasses so had to wait for the new ones. I was BLIND!!
> Junek


That must have been a real nightmare! I didn't need glasses at all until I hit 40, and even then it was only a small magnification for reading. Since then it has been downhill all the way. Now, I really cannot function without my specs. :thumbdown:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks.....have a lemon in the fridge so will do this.Below are three pictures of knobs I'm thinking of. From the Terra Cotta ones looking at the terra cotta & white starburst ones; then there are the plain white; and then of the marble the brownish/terra cotta-isn colored ones. What do you guys think?


Terra cota middle bottom ones (these might actually be the ones you said- I read that bit after so not influenced by your comment).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> machriste said:
> 
> 
> > Kathleendoris said:
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Ok, it's my turn this week to start us off, so please come and join me here.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-297615-1.html#6321807


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I've been in that situation and it was terrible. Plus I had 4 children under 12 yrs old. It was not a fun time. And I didn't have spare glasses so had to wait for the new ones. I was BLIND!!
> Junek


At least all Maryanne missed was the scenery- not children!

I'm another who didn't need glasses till over 40, and now for reading, computer and long distance! But al lest I cn manage without them- even some reading if I have to.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> That makes sense. And dealing with bugs on a daily basis helps us to keep up a good immunity. One of the thoughts behind the increasing rate of allergies in recent decades is that we are expsosed to less and less bacteria type creatures so that our bodies immune system doesn't work as effectively becuase we are so protected from them. So getting the balance- you just need to look at the developing worlds rates of infections to realise that we must do something- is what is needed. Too much or too little exposure both cause big problems.


I always knew playing in the dirt as a kid was good for me! :mrgreen: I did come across a study that said the scientists concluded that those kids whose parents were overzealous in "keeping them clean" got sick more often. Small exposures here and there do help us to a degree.

I raised rabbits for a few years but they were all outside critters; DD did have one we had in the house for a while and she was okay litter-wise (she being the rabbit!), but she had a terrible habit of nibbling my husband's socks (while he was wearing them :XD: ). We eventually rehomed her, but we had her for quite a while.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the kitchen....It was hard to get a good angle since everything off the counter is stacked on the island...painted the countertop a bit ago...boy does it stink! Have the doors open to ventilate it is such a strong odor. Think I've found some knobs from Lee Valley that Bonnie posted about. Still have the pantry door to do and it will be the same color as the lower cabinets.


WOW! Love the color combination. Now you deserve a rest, sit back and enjoy your work, with some knitting in between your fingers of course.
Truly lovely, give yourself a pat on the back you deserve it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Some beutiful spots up north aren't there? Did you see all the spots connected to Capatin Cook? I seem to remeber the girls and I did a walk which took in lots of these spots. And of course the Abby, couldn't miss that out.


Oh there are so many to see. Amy and I have already been talking next time we are over. We haven't even left yet.  no we didn't see them all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They are so cute! My niches a regular rabbit that runs around the house, it's trained to us a litter area( a small mat not a litter box)


That is supposed to say my niece has a rabbit


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks.....have a lemon in the fridge so will do this.Below are three pictures of knobs I'm thinking of. From the Terra Cotta ones looking at the terra cotta & white starburst ones; then there are the plain white; and then of the marble the brownish/terra cotta-isn colored ones. What do you guys think?


See that you have already ordered hope you are happy with your choice, which I'm sure you will be. I would've chosen the terra cotta 'D'.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My friend says if you stir in about a teaspoon of vanilla into your paint it works too. I will have to remember the lemon slices.


I have done that with oil based paint, I think it helped alot.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ah......you know me.....I went with the sunburst terra cotta & white ones (first picture) AND actually found them at a cheaper prices online at Wayfair which is located in MA so ordered them there. I also really liked the marble but was concerned that if not an exact match that the "salsa" paint which is like a dark terra cotta color might not blend well with the marble ones and then there was the cost factor and the marble were a little more. The white also ran a strong second but wanted to have a little more pulling in the colors in the kitchen and nt so much door blocking.....whatever....they've been ordered and if I don't like them I can return them for a refund.


I like those onesl they should look great.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

The one my niece has chewed the cord of their freezer, fortunately they found it before everything thawed. I'm amazed they don't get electrocuted when they chew through the cord.


tami_ohio said:


> They are beautiful!!!!! Rabbits make wonderful pets. They are very easily trained to the litter box. Put them down in the room you want the litter box in and let them pick the spot. Where ever they "go" first is where you place the box. They will usually go back to that spot each time, but if they "go" elsewhere, just scoop them up and put them in the box to finish. We have had 3. It took us less than a day to train them to the box. They are chewers though. Woodwork and wires! This was taken 2 years ago. The black and white one is Sidney-short for Obsidian and the other is Sonny. We lost Sidney 2 years ago Christmas, and Sonny just a few months ago. Sid was our rescue, and mother to DD's Melody. She was a mini rex mix. Sonny was a male mini rex. We also had harnesses and leashes for them. Of course, it was more like them walking us, than us walking them, but it was good for a giggle at a campground or at an engine show! A good conversation starter!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> That must have been a real nightmare! I didn't need glasses at all until I hit 40, and even then it was only a small magnification for reading. Since then it has been downhill all the way. Now, I really cannot function without my specs. :thumbdown:


Me too, now I have to have a spare set as I'm getting so blind.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I always knew playing in the dirt as a kid was good for me! :mrgreen: I did come across a study that said the scientists concluded that those kids whose parents were overzealous in "keeping them clean" got sick more often. Small exposures here and there do help us to a degree.
> 
> I raised rabbits for a few years but they were all outside critters; DD did have one we had in the house for a while and she was okay litter-wise (she being the rabbit!), but she had a terrible habit of nibbling my husband's socks (while he was wearing them :XD: ). We eventually rehomed her, but we had her for quite a while.


One of my neighbors says you should lick every 3rd doorknob so you pass to keep your immunity in good condition. Yuk!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> One of my neighbors says you should lick every 3rd doorknob so you pass to keep your immunity in good condition. Yuk!


Oh, I think NOT! Eww. LOL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> One of my neighbors says you should lick every 3rd doorknob so you pass to keep your immunity in good condition. Yuk!


well I see the logic maybe- but no thanks!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> One of my neighbors says you should lick every 3rd doorknob so you pass to keep your immunity in good condition. Yuk!


Playing in the dirt seemed to work for me and my girls but I'll also pass on the door knobs!! Yes, I do believe you can be too clean. Our neighbors at one time had a girl between my two, went everywhere with us as folks had a restaurant. Super clean-- kid sick lots more than mine. What's the old saying? Clean enough to be healthy and dirty enough to be happy??? Might be reversed, can't remember.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Playing in the dirt seemed to work for me and my girls but I'll also pass on the door knobs!! Yes, I do believe you can be too clean. Our neighbors at one time had a girl between my two, went everywhere with us as folks had a restaurant. Super clean-- kid sick lots more than mine. What's the old saying? Clean enough to be healthy and dirty enough to be happy??? Might be reversed, can't remember.


Sounds a good principle. Whichever way it goes it makes sense.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> That must have been a real nightmare! I didn't need glasses at all until I hit 40, and even then it was only a small magnification for reading. Since then it has been downhill all the way. Now, I really cannot function without my specs. :thumbdown:


I wore glasses from the time I was 12 yrs old until 7 yrs ago. I had cataract surgery and the Dr inserted lens. Now I only need reading glasses...I get the el cheapo ones from the dollar
store and they work fine. 
It's wonderful...before surgery, my glasses were the first thing I put on in the morning and the last thing I took off at night!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Playing in the dirt seemed to work for me and my girls but I'll also pass on the door knobs!! Yes, I do believe you can be too clean. Our neighbors at one time had a girl between my two, went everywhere with us as folks had a restaurant. Super clean-- kid sick lots more than mine. What's the old saying? Clean enough to be healthy and dirty enough to be happy??? Might be reversed, can't remember.


Growing up in the country, we played in garden dirt while Mom gardened!!! She used to say playing barefoot in mud puddles helped the mosquito bites on our lower legs heal faster!!! LOL!!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I always knew playing in the dirt as a kid was good for me! :mrgreen: I did come across a study that said the scientists concluded that those kids whose parents were overzealous in "keeping them clean" got sick more often. Small exposures here and there do help us to a degree.
> 
> I raised rabbits for a few years but they were all outside critters; DD did have one we had in the house for a while and she was okay litter-wise (she being the rabbit!), but she had a terrible habit of nibbling my husband's socks (while he was wearing them :XD: ). We eventually rehomed her, but we had her for quite a while.


I've always said dirt was good for us. My DB & DSIL are overly clean, and my nephews and niece were always sick from the time school started in the fall, until school let out in the spring. Unfortunately, and it has nothing to do with how clean everything was kept, my DN has advanced scleraderma.

When you bunny was nibbling your DH's socks, it was grooming him! My DH's shirts and jeans always had nibble holes in them! Almost miss that now that Sonny is gone, but glad the new clothes don't have holes!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The one my niece has chewed the cord of their freezer, fortunately they found it before everything thawed. I'm amazed they don't get electrocuted when they chew through the cord.


We have pocket doors, so could mostly keep them confined to the kitchen, but occasionally still ended up with chewed cords when they would escape. DH is an electrician, and says that it's the way they bite the cord that saves them. If they bite it so that the teeth cut both wires at the same time, they would get electrocuted, but they usually get one side, then the other, the way they pick up the cord and bite. Good thing the cord on the freezer was found quickly!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> One of my neighbors says you should lick every 3rd doorknob so you pass to keep your immunity in good condition. Yuk!


Eeewwww! LOL!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

I can't remember our Honey-Bunny ever chewing cords! He was just such a delight. Just got too big to be in the house.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I can't remember our Honey-Bunny ever chewing cords! He was just such a delight. Just got too big to be in the house.


A very strange inside bunny indeed!
We had the cord of our cordless phone chewed so it would no longer charge- fortunately we had another charger downstirs so just needed to be more organised. This was DD2s rabbit the first time we had her.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the kitchen....It was hard to get a good angle since everything off the counter is stacked on the island...painted the countertop a bit ago...boy does it stink! Have the doors open to ventilate it is such a strong odor. Think I've found some knobs from Lee Valley that Bonnie posted about. Still have the pantry door to do and it will be the same color as the lower cabinets.


WOWOWOWOWOW...good job, Gwen!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Now that I know that the "rabbit lady" lives just down the block, I think I will be content to go over for visits now and again. They certainly are precious though


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh, love the kitchen. A job very well done :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the kitchen....It was hard to get a good angle since everything off the counter is stacked on the island...painted the countertop a bit ago...boy does it stink! Have the doors open to ventilate it is such a strong odor. Think I've found some knobs from Lee Valley that Bonnie posted about. Still have the pantry door to do and it will be the same color as the lower cabinets.


Lovely, really like the colors, :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Nicho, I went online to look at where your son will be working in Canada and was wondering what sort of work he will be doing? Did the photo tour and a wonderful mountainous area with lots of skiing. Congratulations to him. Who knows, perhaps you will be visiting on this side again.


Whistler is a mountain resort not far from Vancouver. It is a very popular ski area and lots of people fly in from all over the place. I hope he has a place to live as it could be a problem. We were there a couple of years ago and is very much a wonderful ski area internationally known. I hope he enjoys Canada. We have lots of New Zealand and Australian young people in Canada in the winter. Usually working for awhile in the Rockies and skiing and snow boarding .

Give him my best wishes. I would imagine he will enjoy himself.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello! I have to share what I got to see/hold on Wednesday. I went to my local yarn shop (for open stitching) and we had a visit from a local lady who raises Angora rabbits for the fiber. Little did I know, she lives one block away from me! It was such fun to ask her questions and to hold the precious babies. The mama bunny thinks she is a dog and hops around while wearing a small dog harness and leash  The babies are two weeks old and are tiny...sorry I didn't capture that well in the photo. If you cup your hand, the baby would fit perfectly into the cup  My favorite was the one facing the camera (on top of all the others). She was so incredibly soft and wasn't as wiggly as the others. "Holly" said you can train the rabbits to use the litter box and she harvests the fiber every 3 months. So very interesting. I don't think I will have a bunny anytime soon but it was very interesting to learn all she had to tell


Aren't they so sweet and cuddly looking, I couldn't be in the same room though, since I'm so allergic to rabbits, not Angora, just rabbits in general. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> It is cold and wet here again today. Went into town yesterday with Val for coffee and a bit of shopping. We both enjoyed it. Today she kindly accompanied me to the hospital outpatient dept. fortunately the lump in my throat is just how my throat is and is nothing to worry about, so I am relieved. We had a lovely coffee in the restaurant there, it seems it is run partly by Costa, well the coffee bar part is, and is a vast improvement On the other cafe they have there. We walked what seemed like miles to get to the right dept as the taxi dropped us off at the wrong entrance, so we felt we deserved it.
> Congratulations to the grandparents to be. Hope all stay as well as possible. Take care all.


So very glad that the lump is nothing to worry about, I'm sure it is a huge relief. 
Coffee is always deserved. lol


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> So very glad that the lump is nothing to worry about, I'm sure it is a huge relief.
> Coffee is always deserved. lol


You are right on both counts. !


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the kitchen....It was hard to get a good angle since everything off the counter is stacked on the island...painted the countertop a bit ago...boy does it stink! Have the doors open to ventilate it is such a strong odor. Think I've found some knobs from Lee Valley that Bonnie posted about. Still have the pantry door to do and it will be the same color as the lower cabinets.


Looks fabulous!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> One of my neighbors says you should lick every 3rd doorknob so you pass to keep your immunity in good condition. Yuk!


 :shock: lol, might work, but ewe!!! I've seen some nasty stuff on door knobs, I'm with Sorlenna, just EWE!!! lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Weren't the Olympic ski trials and snowboarding done on Whistler, that's what I think of first when I hear the name?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> You are right on both counts. !


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Gosh, I couldn't get back online for a while and see that things haven't changed much with the enormous participation to tea party. 71 pages to read and I'm only up to 15. 

Thanks for the welcome nittergma and for the cups of tea, coffee and lots of conversation. 

June K , Thanks to you too for remembering me and welcoming me again. I certainly will visit more often. 

Full of thanks today Thank you, Tami-ohio for the welcome and Amber's bread recipe. I hope to try it. Sadly it may just join all of the MANY recipes and patterns on my HOPE TO DO lists. I may not live to get to ALL of them, But I have high hopes  

Darowil, I think I'm beginning to figure out your Summary/photo/update. I'm sure I need to thank you for that, as well, and I will as soon as I fully grasp it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Gosh, I couldn't get back online for a while and see that things haven't changed much with the enormous participation to tea party. 71 pages to read and I'm only up to 15.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome nittergma and for the cups of tea, coffee and lots of conversation.
> 
> ...


Welcome back. If you are so far from finsihing this one why not move to the next one, read my summary and start there. You will pick up the most important points from this week that way and avoid being too far behind on the next one. The new one was started by Kate. If you manage to get the other one read you can come back here as well.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-297615-1.html the link for you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :shock: lol, might work, but ewe!!! I've seen some nasty stuff on door knobs, I'm with Sorlenna, just EWE!!! lolol


I think he just wanted to see what kind of comments he could get :lol: 
I agree, EWE!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Gosh, I couldn't get back online for a while and see that things haven't changed much with the enormous participation to tea party. 71 pages to read and I'm only up to 15.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome nittergma and for the cups of tea, coffee and lots of conversation.
> 
> ...


Dandy, you are not alone in the many recipes and patterns in the hope list! And you are very welcome. And the bread recipe is easy. And tasty! I can have 2 loaves out of the oven in 3 hours. I will be making another batch either tomorrow or Monday.


----------

